# ebb&grow



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 30, 2011)

very nice hellraizer i can wait for pics..excellent.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 30, 2011)

fuckin sweet them lad u kept them quiet..very fuckin nice..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 30, 2011)

veryn nice ill be following daily..im super motha fuckin subbed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 30, 2011)

no probs pal got to support each other...this meant to be a community...so we bring it together like one..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## MoJobud (Jul 30, 2011)

I clone in a bubbler and transplant into clay pebbles. What I like to do is add just a tad of croutons near the roots of my clones to get the extra bit of moisture and fill the rest with clay. I only use about the amount of what you get buying a clone in rock wool. 

Your grow looks good man.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 30, 2011)

whats up HR very nice my friend things are looking good in all the tents, im subbed for sure (bout time you got a journal going lol).


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 30, 2011)

i also got another thread going in the indoor sec to doc this grow https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/451399-ebb-grow-4x-super-critical.html 
stop in.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## ClamDigger (Jul 30, 2011)

WOW.
its just so CLEAN and neat!
amazing grow.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## jasons (Jul 30, 2011)

r u having any issues with the tent ceiling not being able to support lights, etc. If so what did u do to get the extra support?


----------



## iRevolution (Jul 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> #2 starins are dump truck, ww and a local no name strain


What beautiful growth on those ones. had trouble with when i used those BC nutes, but a pictures is a thousand words. Obviously other issues where involved.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 30, 2011)

subbed up bro very classy love the flip box gonna have to get one for winter... NICE


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 31, 2011)

fuck yea sweet as fuck them lad..sikk budss,sikk plants,,sikk pics..rep given..very nice lad..


----------



## Beansly (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope you recognize what a charmed life you live!!
I hate you....

Hah. Jk of course. You're living a dream of mine man. I want a house with all the rooms dedicated to growing. That basically what you got there. And clean too! That's why I wanna switch to hydro here soon. Soil indoors is just....barbaric.


----------



## yum114 (Jul 31, 2011)

Subd. You've always been very helpful with all of my questions and Im loving ya setups. we run some of the same equip(or we will once I finally set mine up. +Rep


----------



## yum114 (Jul 31, 2011)

said I have to spread first. so I go spread rep and then it says I've givven out too much in 24 hours. I cant win for loosing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 31, 2011)

this is the exact setup I am working on now. I hope it looks this good during my grows


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 31, 2011)

How many plants did you harvest? what do you think yield might be?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## chronfucius (Jul 31, 2011)

wow bro, im drooling at your setup! I just have one question, how many buckets do you have per 600w, and how big do you grow them?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 31, 2011)

harvest pics[/QUOTE]
holy shit HR, that wall of bud is beautiful to see.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 31, 2011)

ya its crazy how much temps can affect the final outcome too, but sometimes its good and sometimes its not but just take the bad with the good and keep on rockin.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 31, 2011)

idea on yield ???


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 31, 2011)

how does your light setup work? whats up with your timer and that central box?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 31, 2011)

I gotcha i am just looking to hit a good number every harvest and am looking for things to do to make it


----------



## m0t0keS (Jul 31, 2011)

nice set up!!! how much that brain of yours cost??? lol talkn about the flipbox


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 31, 2011)

5 a bucket thats awesome what strain, veg time, and nutes?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 1, 2011)

cant wait for more pics lad..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## dopeedogg (Aug 1, 2011)

Dammmmm dude... Look awesome ! cant wait to see more ! ha ha. About the yeild, It should be huge man,,,, nice job


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 1, 2011)

im really like this thread so far good good work hellraiser .......just my 2 cents man i think you need a control for your experments


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 1, 2011)

not to say i know what right is but i think you have to many variables if you were growing beans in science class you would have on plant as a control right and maybe one plant that your going to add epson salt to and on your going to add b1 to you could compare wich one grew better by looking at your contol ..than lets say you find epsons salt works better you can know use this as your contol cause you know what happens to the epson salt plant ...yeah know hope this helps you on your jounry man good luck 

*Ask a Question:* The scientific method starts when you ask a question about something that you observe: How, What, When, Who, Which, Why, or Where? 
And, in order for the scientific method to answer the question it must be about something that you can measure, preferably with a number.
Your Question 
*Do Background Research:* Rather than starting from scratch in putting together a plan for answering your question, you want to be a savvy scientist using library and Internet research to help you find the best way to do things and insure that you don't repeat mistakes from the past.Background Research Plan
Finding Information
Bibliography
Research Paper 
*Construct a Hypothesis:* A hypothesis is an educated guess about how things work:
"If ______[I do this]_ _____, then ______[this]______ will happen." You must state your hypothesis in a way that you can easily measure, and of course, your hypothesis should be constructed in a way to help you answer your original question.
Variables
Variables for Beginners
Hypothesis 
*Test Your Hypothesis by Doing an Experiment:* Your experiment tests whether your hypothesis is true or false. It is important for your experiment to be a fair test. You conduct a fair test by making sure that you change only one factor at a time while keeping all other conditions the same. You should also repeat your experiments several times to make sure that the first results weren't just an accident.
Experimental Procedure
Materials List
Conducting an Experiment 
*Analyze Your Data and Draw a Conclusion:* Once your experiment is complete, you collect your measurements and analyze them to see if your hypothesis is true or false. Scientists often find that their hypothesis was false, and in such cases they will construct a new hypothesis starting the entire process of the scientific method over again. Even if they find that their hypothesis was true, they may want to test it again in a new way.
Data Analysis & Graphs
Conclusions 
*Communicate Your Results:* To complete your science fair project you will communicate your results to others in a final report and/or a display board. Professional scientists do almost exactly the same thing by publishing their final report in a scientific journal or by presenting their results on a poster at a scientific meeting.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 1, 2011)

your welcome man ....."The mind is like a fertile garden in which anything that is planted, flowers or weeds, will grow".... Bruce Lee


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## D8ryl (Aug 1, 2011)

How do i subscribe this thread , iv got to be tuned in here !!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

mornin lad..hows the garden all well i hope..


----------



## Cococola36 (Aug 2, 2011)

Looking really good!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

nice..ill be waiting for pics..done my first lst there a few pages from the back..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 2, 2011)

Jesus...the only words I can muster. Very professional setup good sir. I just glanced through a few pages as I'm on my way out but I'll definitely be smoking a bowl later and reading the important parts of this thread.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 2, 2011)

looking good man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 2, 2011)

thats a nice bud man nice frosty spears


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 2, 2011)

your plants are looking great


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice pics


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 2, 2011)

what PK spike or finisher do you use?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 2, 2011)

ok i made it what did i miss 
are they seedlings or clones
what u running t-5's? how many watts


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

Threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 3, 2011)

yeeiii lad sikk guy there really nice them pics lad..sweet as fuck...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 3, 2011)

worth every bit though lad


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 3, 2011)

peace.........


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 3, 2011)

Good news got 2 sets of pics today brefore and after shots lad take a look from your last post on thread..


----------



## Scoopdizzle (Aug 3, 2011)

Just seen your thread! Your the man! Lovin the setup everything looks really good! Very inspiring...makes me want to step up my game! #JobWellDone!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 3, 2011)

looking good buddy nice to see a full tray of clones, you going to veg in the cubes throughout??


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 3, 2011)

HR just read through the journal +rep im pulling up a chair to set in with everyone else on this one. very nice set up. as a plumber its nice to see such simple but very functional plumbing to the entire set up. the check valve is critical in your application. showing great skill n thought in all aspects of this grow.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

wow man i went back to beginning of thread and im really impressed with your setup


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 3, 2011)

q 4 ya hr does the flip box require all 4 ballast hooked up or can you add on as needed?


----------



## streets (Aug 3, 2011)

DAMN HELLRAIZER! ur shit is looking great. hopefully mine will be on par with yours soon, the whole hydro thing sounds like its a pretty legit way to go, but in terms of ease which would u say is worth in in end result, soil or hydro, in terms of ease of grow, ending yeild, fragrance, etc. i would love to hear your personal opinion seeing as you have this down pretty tight, i have a ALL soil perpetual going if you wanna check it out, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/452800-streets-ultimate-medical-grow-journal.html#post6054360, lemme know what you think and if i could have any improvements. its pretty detailed as well.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

well i was buzzed last night so thought it deserved another look 
im subbed now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 3, 2011)

thats spot on!! i can see one in my future 4sure. only need to keep 1 extra ballist around for emergiencies unless lightning strikes ya lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 3, 2011)

me im liking the way you think hr, nothing like being prepaired for emergencies. sucks big time to be in crises n have to make do... we all have to at times, but a thinker n planner will eliminate crises 99% of the time. im a believer that murphey visits when your not ready...


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

always keep something in reserve my problem is i use reserves to add more plants then need more reserves


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

hey u watching should i smoke dope on bbc


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> always keep something in reserve my problem is i use reserves to add more plants then need more reserves


fabfun it is a vicious cycle lmao


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

well it is just the usually pros and cons that leaves the fence sitters confused 
and still asking SHOULD I SMOKE DOPE hate shows like that almost like a debate 
u cant chose both sides of fence or keep jumping over to over side then back


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

4tatude said:


> fabfun it is a vicious cycle lmao


it sure is i get most my grow equip at salvage yards and rewire it and fans too
so always on the hunt


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

they never take a stand or choose a side 
so it is just meaningless entertainment but i like seeing weed on tv


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

hows things lad all well i hope..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 4, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 4, 2011)

how long do u cure and what method u use


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 4, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 4, 2011)

edited for fighting


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 4, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 4, 2011)

well i found the same problem here they want it before ready


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 5, 2011)

any more pics man?


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

i will be waiting


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> any more pics man?


damn let the man sleep haha just fucking with u 
i guess we have to go look at other grows till he post


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

mornin hellraizer garden of eden growing strong i hope cant wait for next update..no rush u workin hard..peace..km


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 5, 2011)

not good bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

oh stop the teasing and post them already lol


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

stop wasting time liking my post and get busy with a camera u have us in suspense since last night


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

yes they are but makes me feel like im in jail looking at those pics


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

no camera is fine talking about the vert lines from ballast being on 
and just messing with u lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

shame about the lines put the camera high at a distance and point it down and zoom in abit but from what i can see nice pics lad..sweee as


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

ok it was tough but i decided i want tent 2


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 5, 2011)

dam buddy they are looking great, the bc tent is looking real good.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

no it is interference from magnetic ballast 
do u have a digital ballast in tent 2


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> dam buddy they are looking great, the bc tent is looking real good.


hey i already called tent 2 u can have tent one


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 5, 2011)

man you just cant argue with results, i have a little outdoor baby going right now in a 100% hydroton hempy bucket and im using the entire bc line on it that came with the ebb, thought hell i had them why not try them. she is coming along nicely.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 5, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey i already called tent 2 u can have tent one


 awwww shit man come on cant we share hahaha.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

weird how some show lines some dont maybe it makes a difference where camera is in relation to ballast


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

fabfun said:


> weird how some show lines some dont maybe it makes a difference where camera is in relation to ballast


ok i call half of tent 2 im not greedy maybe HR isnt either


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

maybe it is the angle of cam to ballast 
u could do some test and find out what makes it not show lines then do that with pics or just be lazy and take them right before lights come on using a shop light


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 5, 2011)

its gotta just be the cam, my old shit phone didnt get the lines but then i get a new 300$ phone and the lines are back lol o well, my good cam i shoot with doesnt get them at all but shit just take pics when lights go out i like it better anyway you get better nug shots


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> its gotta just be the cam, my old shit phone didnt get the lines but then i get a new 300$ phone and the lines are back lol o well, my good cam i shoot with doesnt get them at all but shit just take pics when lights go out i like it better anyway you get better nug shots


no it is ballast 
seen it so many times 
even does it one my phone and it has a great camera
there is even threads about it here 
but i can still see his plants are awesome 
just have to read between the lines 
or see between


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

couldnt agree more fab


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

wow i need me a caretaker must be nice
u really dont think they will make it?
email me a pic


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

well not much u can do if u take new ones they wont be ready so i say try to save them babies


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

im sure u can turn them around 
have tried talking to them 
or music 
seen on mythbusters plants like heavy metal


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sub'd n +rep HR. You are doin' it sumthin' proper man! 

I plan on having a very similar setup by this time next year. Running a smaller soil version of this right now... My idea is to have my 5x10 as the veg and get a 10x10 to flower in. Then, Al B Fuct it but with an additional 2 week veg added and separate Ebb&Grow systems for each 2 week station to make plant transport super simple. Drop a 400wMH on the moms, a little CFL for the clones, a 250wMH for the veggers and a 250wHPS, 400wHPS, 600wHPS and 1000wHPS, respectively, in each station.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

Hit u and lsd delta with rep..


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 6, 2011)

wow beautiful buds hellraizer i like that lime green color. +rep


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 6, 2011)

Deserved lad...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 6, 2011)

They are..try red


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 6, 2011)

my green lights make weird colors with a flash.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 6, 2011)

they are cool looking is it a led
im crashing tonite HR
and riu

haha seen after i called u HR others did
now u will be known as HR
btw HR was name of bad brains lead singer


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 6, 2011)

Try all the colours in the rainbow..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 6, 2011)

too fucking lazy man haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 6, 2011)

that shit is sexy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 6, 2011)

damn man those plants looked so good sad they died


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 6, 2011)

Wounded that lad but the set up sikkk


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Aug 6, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> glad you stoped by LD25, il swing by and follow yours to, rep to you to.


Thank you much, sir! I should have pics posted up by the end of Sunday.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## Sencha (Aug 6, 2011)

Sub'd and + rep dude

Any smell outside the tent?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## Devildog93 (Aug 6, 2011)

What kind of fans. Oscillating or vent fans.

Vent fans.....on my Vortex, I bought a 30 dollar speed controller, and insulated flex ducting. The speed controller makes the biggest difference, while making virtually no difference on function even when dialed nearly all the way back. At least in my room. You can also build a box around the inline fan if needed like suggested in the Odor Control thread.


Oscillating fans........I remove the cage, seems to help a little bit of the noise. Wall mount ones are tricky, especially if mounted on a thin wall. They act like a drum it seems. I always try to mount to the most sturdy wall if possible.


----------



## Sencha (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm near my first harvest and my whole house smells like weed. Burning insense takes care of it for now but I'm buying a tent 96"x48"x78" soon. Think one 75 lb. scrubber will be enough?*


*


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 6, 2011)

ave u got silencer lad


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 6, 2011)

and it still load fuckin ell..


----------



## formfactor (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow dude, you have that E&G mastered! Very impressive!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## mugan (Aug 6, 2011)

i think the seed picks, it has nothing to do with what you do, but i have herd people say nuteless soil can lead to a male. 
BTW nice grow HR .. subbed .


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 7, 2011)

HR what day are those tent 1 on. very nice, the love shows...


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 7, 2011)

damn that last picture is a beastly spear lol what an overachiever lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## mugan (Aug 7, 2011)

well those look reall frosty nice plants bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 7, 2011)

frosty as a motha fucka ive sparked up a fatty and smoke it in your honour lol..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 7, 2011)

its a fuckin sweet one lol...its peng...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay, sorry about the question so far back in the thread but harvesting this much do you hand trim all of that or did you buy a trimming machine??


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 7, 2011)

Hell yea Hellraizer! That shiz looks bangin! Very nice bro, took me a bit to get though it but man u have some sweet ass plants. Not sure if u solved ur fan noise issues but I always use a 1/2"-1" rubber mat cut to fit the bracket and maybe a 1/4" to the outside of the bracket to stop vibration. Not sure if thatll help u in a tent but maybe it will. Great work bro, subd for sure


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 7, 2011)

new update on the way pal....


----------



## dIRTYdUBYA (Aug 7, 2011)

wow hellraizer, quite the setup you got goin there..very nice equipment and ladies. Once i get my nv medical card i hope to have half the setup u have..beautiful!!! +rep


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> new update on the way pal....


i second this


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

i third this..mornin pal hows tricks the ladys still doin good and packing on those buds mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

what is that all for new set up mate..


----------



## Sencha (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Sencha (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry for the multiple post. That's Nirvan Bubblicious. It's my first grow. I cut about 1/3 of the bud two weeks ago, and I have 1 more week left on the rest.

Hoping for 6oz., one plant, 600 watt light. Not bad for my first grow if I do say so myself.

Stay safe all!


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 8, 2011)

wouldnt the organic nature of that stuff create MORE slime and shit. in my experience the more organic on the spectrum you get from (chemical) for lack of a better term maybe synthesized is better you get MORE slime and gunk in the res.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## dbkick (Aug 8, 2011)

ok I'll stop by here, say....ins't the populating of the rootzone with beneficial bacteria more of a preventative than a cure for shit you already might have?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

the garden stilll ok pal did you solve the issues you had mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

gdgd lad...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 8, 2011)

dont fuck up my tent i picked bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 8, 2011)

well make a sign and put it one door so u see it before u leave grow a checklist


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 8, 2011)

this is a nice grow journal keep it up


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 8, 2011)

any time i am still trying to setup an exact replica of your setup at my place now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 8, 2011)

Hand trim...thinking of all that scissor hash yum. let me know how that Myco from humboldt works out for you. Been thinking of buying some of the beneficial bacteria from AN but I've also wanted to try Humboldt. 

On the plain water opinion for flushing I guess it just depends on what ph and ppm your tap water comes out at.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

gunna do some serious reserch and reading in next few weeks to get a really good system any suggestions..


----------



## Devildog93 (Aug 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> and it still load fuckin ell..


Vortex fans on full speed are like small jets taking off.

The only other thing I can suggest beyond all suggestions listed so far, is to build a box. 1/2" or 3/4' MDF would most likely be best.

If you check this thread..............

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/122532-quiet-neighbors-can-hear-you.html

.........specifically right on the first page, 2nd or 3rd post. Upon reading that thread a few times, I would surmise that the box would make the most substantial difference, while still allowing you to 'crank it up' during hot days if needed.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## Devildog93 (Aug 9, 2011)

No problemo muchacho !


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks pal


----------



## fabfun (Aug 9, 2011)

thats cuz i am late getting here


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 9, 2011)

glad u could save my tent bro thanks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 9, 2011)

Eh, I might PH but yours is bout the same as mine (150ppm) and it seems to do the job fine.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 9, 2011)

dont want karma pissed at u 
i tried that before doesn't end good


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 10, 2011)

So are you just continuing to change the water? Flushed my last grow for two weeks, changed the water every 3 days or so and they only got a little lighter in color.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 10, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-787.html

NEW SETUP INDOOR...


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 10, 2011)

what is the story on Doggies nutz seeds? why so expensive?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 10, 2011)

HR looks like its dialed in, my those are pritty!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 10, 2011)

looking sikk as fuck send me your address and ill cum round and do a proper inspection just to be sure lol


----------



## mugan (Aug 11, 2011)

HR noice frosty buds, been looking at them for 10 mins in my stoner fit! so purty, i would rep ya but i can't  ... omg look at all tha frost  < tears of joy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## Beansly (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice plants man. No diffs, no droopy leaves, no obvious bug problems. You got it goin' on my friend! I notcied you have a few clones rooting in soil in the veg tent. What the story with that? You planning on putting them outside or something? I want to grow in rockwool when I make the switch to hydro for the simplicity of it, but I've heard that it's a bit difficult to get used to. Why is that? Do you have to rinse/soak it in anything before you use it? What about the pH swing? I've heard there are some pretty bad pH swings. How often do you have to water them? And how big a plant can you grow in a 4"x4" cube?
Sorry for all the q's man. Feel free to ignore me totally if you're busy.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 11, 2011)

Subb'd! Shit is looking mad proper man. Sorry for not getting here sooner, been super busy this week with the move and all. 

I'd +rep ya but I can't yet lol I've been slacking on the +rep...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 11, 2011)

Dam HR, things are looking great for 2 weeks can't wait to see them in another 4.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn HR! U ARE killing it! Glad. Ur on my pge helping. Me out mate! GREAT plants! I cringe with envy! Lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 11, 2011)

Is it getting lower ? do you use a flushing agent?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 11, 2011)

i heard that temps are way to high here in summer 
cant wait till fall gets here


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 11, 2011)

will be waiting bro


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 11, 2011)

lol no man that was my stoner moment, i meant 4 but still cant wait to see them in 4 more lol.


----------



## mugan (Aug 12, 2011)

HR.. more pics !!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 12, 2011)

mugan said:


> HR.. more pics !!!


more pics HR!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 12, 2011)

i try like to be happy and jovial


----------



## mugan (Aug 12, 2011)

guess i can like your post to day then


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

mornin pal all ok i hope hows things in the garden of eden..ive transplanted mine and they seem to be ok with it...hope all is well..did you get them issues worked out mate..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

i know good times missed the indoor ,glad things are good pal..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## mugan (Aug 12, 2011)

good but slow, but the worst thing is its been overcast the last 3 days, my indoor veg lights are brighter than outside right now, and i can't help but be pissed of at mother nature right now


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm being lazy, what page are pics?

Peace out


----------



## mugan (Aug 12, 2011)

eehh i think 29 or 30 and there is some coming ><


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

them pics are look dank mat excellent job u can tell about the camera lad..


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...op-my-804.html

first day 12.12 indoor grow tent

new update pal hope all is well mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 12, 2011)

very nice looking pics I love this setup


----------



## mugan (Aug 12, 2011)

dude nice budds in high deff  !!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 12, 2011)

Still being lazy, lol 



Biologically Incorrect said:


> I'm being lazy, what page are pics?
> 
> Peace out


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 12, 2011)

dam buddy cam is great, what a difference. so i have decided hmmm i want the nug back in the shadows in the 4th pic lol. looking real good though keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

they look really nice but i dont understand reseviours that much so cant comment weather its a good thing or not but they look really good and nicely green mate good work


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 13, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

all ways interested in everything mate the more info advice the better was gunna go to hydro and start small witha 8-156 pot wilma system but they had none in...put a pic update on mi thread yesterday the first days of 12/12


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 13, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2011)

HOT HAM AND CHEESE! You've got some gorgeous ladies HR. Effin beautiful setup too. My man and I are looking into doing and ebb n grow system this fall. I was wondering if the tent makes a diff in the heat print for the flying pigs?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 13, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 13, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

sounds like u right on top of it..nice work..waiting for the pics..


----------



## fabfun (Aug 14, 2011)

where i dont see any pics 
dont be teasing bro


----------



## TogTokes (Aug 14, 2011)

Very impressive man, i am looking for some tips for a starter grower. I am on the outside stuff nicely.
i just started indoor. Not a rich person by far but may ask some Qs as i come across them.


Edit: One question, outdoor / indoor when is it too late to top a plant? If the top cola bud is already forming can it still be topped?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 14, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 14, 2011)

i have done a week before flower but i would never top a budding plant either


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 14, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 14, 2011)

ok i forgot how many plants and how much light in tent 2
hey im stoned i got a reason


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 14, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 14, 2011)

tents a rocking dont come knocking


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 15, 2011)

how about a average per plant weight then others that want to use same setup
4 x 600 close to 30 plants know how much meds the will have


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 15, 2011)

hell every plant is different so averages seem to be best way to judge
btw bro im so fucking happy 
just had to say that and give a shout out to my hippiechic gf karma
ok carry on im done


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

your grow mate u do what u want..its looking excellent mate


----------



## TogTokes (Aug 15, 2011)

So just let it keep going and do not top it huh, btw it will not be switching to 12/12 since this may be my last outdoor season. So "these" plants are all 100% organic and looking pretty decent actually. I will add some pics later today just need to barrow a cam from inlaws.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 15, 2011)

TogTokes said:


> So just let it keep going and do not top it huh, btw it will not be switching to 12/12 since this may be my last outdoor season. So "these" plants are all 100% organic and looking pretty decent actually. I will add some pics later today just need to barrow a cam from inlaws.



u got a grow thread up
love to see a link


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

did you see my list of new purchase lad


----------



## TogTokes (Aug 15, 2011)

No i did not get to see it. have a link?


----------



## Beansly (Aug 15, 2011)

What happened man? Did something go wrong? Those plants look really white...
Is it me or are they a little young? Are you pulling them early?


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2011)

I couldn't stop looking at your pics man! Effin beautiful. Nice fatties you got there.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2011)

I would love to sleep in that room! talk about aromatherapy.....zzzzzzz


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2011)

You'd make a killing!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 15, 2011)

but search them for lighters,pipes , and rolling papers


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 15, 2011)

i would just have female strip before going in room and make sure u have a hidden camera to post vids here ooops i meant for security


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 15, 2011)

never can be to careful bro
and when they come out do a cavity search just incase they suitcased a foot long cola


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 15, 2011)

as for dudes i just wouldnt let them in


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 15, 2011)

hands on approuch is all ways better and cheaper and fun


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 15, 2011)

Makes me kind of envy the dudes in Mexico camping in the fields even if they do send nothing but brick schwagg across haha


----------



## fabfun (Aug 15, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Makes me kind of envy the dudes in Mexico camping in the fields even if they do send nothing but brick schwagg across haha


i wouldnt no bud is worth living like shit camping is fun but shit for months


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

hows the grow today mate all well i hope pal..


----------



## ManishWayz (Aug 15, 2011)

Man, I can't wait to get where you are! Beautiful is all I can say!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

amen to that brother....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

lol..ull sort it mate..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

i know the feeling when i had all the lights on the other grow thats all i ever seemed to worry about heat humidity ,,to much looking not enough blunts haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

all that u said then ive no idea well abit of a idea but not much lol..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

now i understand better....


----------



## fabfun (Aug 15, 2011)

huh 
what did i miss


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 16, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 16, 2011)

i just want to know the truth 
is my tent ok?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

haha fabfun...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 16, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 16, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 16, 2011)

well im just concerned


----------



## mugan (Aug 16, 2011)

haha HR when you fix your temps the humidity will change too, ur gonna be playing tom&jerry with them , ehh i really don't know i use cfls in veg room so playing with my heat/ humidly is as simple as turning on my fan to diff speeds


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 16, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 16, 2011)

what u got running for fans and stuff
u might need to use aircooled lights


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 16, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 16, 2011)

idk then what is the problem seems u got right gear


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 16, 2011)

yo HR, sorry to hear about the temps but i have a suggestion for your ventilation, also what is your fan rated for? here is a pic of the way i have my ventilation ran (we run the same watts), i noticed running anything more than 2 in a row causes the last ones in the row to be REALLY hot, as soon as i switched up to only 2 in a row my lights ran much cooler, just a suggestion.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Aug 17, 2011)

Azamax is amazing. I suggest Neem oil, too. I hope your heat issues cool off.....HA! (I'm really really high right now) There has to be blockage somewhere if you are having heat issues with that many fans. I'm certain you already know this but, for clarity's sake, you should be taking air out faster than in..... I haven't read the entire thread, but do you have a page explaining your venting setup? If so what pg #? If not, how do you have it hooked up? I second not having anymore than 2 lights to a fan... 1 6" wind tunnel works perfect in my 5x10 with 2x1000w HPS.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

hows things today is the temps still a prob if so have you thought of a way to bring them down yet..


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Aug 17, 2011)

I can see your problem already. You've got the 8" sucking air from inside, through the scrubber, and pushing it through 4 hoods. You should be pulling micro-filtered air from outside, in through your hoods, pushed outside to a carbon filter. Even with 4 hoods on 1 8" fan, you shouldn't be where you're at temp wise. I've never liked the conventional "scrubber" with it being in the tent. It forces you to push the air though the hoods rather than pull it. It never has made sense, considering most people aren't using cool tubes or pressure sealed hoods.... Besides, temps drop when you introduce fresh cool air, utilize it, then exhaust it, not just use exhaust all the hot air in the tent. Gimme a bit to MSpaint up a diagram of my venting.


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Aug 17, 2011)

This is how my tent is setup. Very consistent temps at 77*F The HEPA has filter air coming in and washes the fresh air from the bottom, up, across the whole garden before being sucked up n out via the vent towards the top of the tent on the opposite side of the garden. I always have my fan pull from the hoods to the filter because, then, no matter what you are creating a negative vacuum in your tent. If you try to push the inside air through the hoods and out, you will always create positive pressure. If you suck the inside air out through the hoods, you will always create negative vacuum. The carbon in the filter should do it's job whether the stinky air hits it from inside or out. I hope this helps you win your battle of temps!

*EDIT That's a 6" inline for my setup. I was referencing your situation.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 17, 2011)

no prob, i had my lights running the same way before i changed it but the inline fans are so much more efficient on the suction side because any leak in your venting will be blowing heated air out but when sucking the air any leak will be sucking air anyway so it wont hurt anything. when mine was pushing through the lights, the glass covers would push out small amounts of air aiding in the heat to the room temps got up to the 120's lol once changed to sucking through the lights they dropped back down to the 75-80 mark.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 17, 2011)

i really didnt ether man lol i even taped the cracks of the glass with duct tape lol, but really i think if you change it like that your temps will be right in check.


----------



## Beansly (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey man you should talk to jondamon if you need help with that stuff. As you can tell fromm the first post, he's goo with ventilation.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/444034-600w-closet-dinafem-power-kush.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

very nice mate looking forward to the pics..


----------



## vapedup (Aug 18, 2011)

Did u say harvest pics?! Nice! Can't wait! Bud rot, sucks, can u take a pic of that also, so I can see what it looks like, my temps are kinda high as well, and what was the temp in ur tent before harvest?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Aug 18, 2011)

NICE plants yo! Cant wait for some bud pics


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 18, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Hey man you should talk to jondamon if you need help with that stuff. As you can tell fromm the first post, he's goo with ventilation.
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/444034-600w-closet-dinafem-power-kush.html


 600 in a closet? Might have to speak to this man as well haha.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 18, 2011)

Harrrrrvest pics. you know we gotta have our bud porn fix lol. you get the ventilation sorted out?


----------



## vapedup (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't forget the mold pic!  92 was the high?? Mine get to about 85 everyday, hottest time of day


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

good deal buddy dont work too hard, enjoy it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

yup trimming can get pretty pain staking especially by yourself. its usually a day thing.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 18, 2011)

what up u need a gf to help u trim my last one and me took 2 days to trim


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 18, 2011)

I feel ya HR... I'm so not looking forward to trimming all alone. 

There was a guy I found on craigslist offering to help trim peoples plants, but he wanted to bring his 3 year old over with him LOL Yea... I'll run this shit solo. No kids please!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 18, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I feel ya HR... I'm so not looking forward to trimming all alone.
> 
> There was a guy I found on craigslist offering to help trim peoples plants, but he wanted to bring his 3 year old over with him LOL Yea... I'll run this shit solo. No kids please!


find a gf dont tell her u grow 
just bring out trash bags say i got it from buddy 
help me trim 
then afterwards tell her u need to strip search her to make sure she didnt steal any


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 18, 2011)

yea, hands against the wall...spread your cheeks and cough! lmao


----------



## fabfun (Aug 18, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> yea, hands against the wall...spread your cheeks and cough! lmao


squat and cough and hey while u down there ....................
could u get me a beer
and pick up my lighter i dropped


----------



## vapedup (Aug 18, 2011)

Its a pretty nice problem to have! But really? All that by urself?? Good luck, lol!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 18, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Its a pretty nice problem to have! But really? All that by urself?? Good luck, lol!


i been there done that 
HR u sick of it yet?


----------



## Flip The Script (Aug 18, 2011)

Give those hands a rest! LOL 

Honestly at times trimming is kind of therapeutic once you get in the zone but kind of therapeutic in the same way getting a tattoo is ( I love getting tattoos so maybe that isn't a good analogy lol). Once you hit your groove and smoke a couple bowls play music its cool until you realize your back, hands and shoulders hurt like a mug. Smoke bowl rinse and repeat lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 18, 2011)

didnt know u had a wife 
why didnt she do it ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

hows thing mate all well they still strong how did the cut down go...temperature sorted aswell pal


----------



## fabfun (Aug 19, 2011)

Woohoo.......


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 19, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 19, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

its goin great lad did you see my update yesterday lad..if not let me know ill give u a link..


----------



## fabfun (Aug 19, 2011)

woohoo......


----------



## fabfun (Aug 19, 2011)

wee wee ..............


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 19, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 19, 2011)

Have you ever used photobucket? I've found that to be the best way to post up pics. Upload all of them at once and posting them is just as easy. With one click of the mouse you can copy the link with


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 19, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 19, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 19, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 19, 2011)

how much u think we got bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 20, 2011)

looks like u used hvac insulated flex duct? 
good stuff


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 20, 2011)

looks amazing well done


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 20, 2011)

these two are my favorites!!! very nice harvest and good job using the high quality ducting!!!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 20, 2011)

stuff is costly but worth the money did u have to buy a whole 25 feet box


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 20, 2011)

have u tested it out to see if it lowered temps compared to duct u had with holes?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 20, 2011)

very sweet mate..thats excellent harvest bud pics..well done mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 20, 2011)

wow that would be cool to see 
damn bro u must have hit the lottery 
me and gf bought ticket a week ago and we still havent even checked numbers 
we could be millionaires and not even know


----------



## fumble (Aug 20, 2011)

Wouldn't that be effin sweet?! I guess I would have to play to win.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 20, 2011)

fumble said:


> Wouldn't that be effin sweet?! I guess I would have to play to win.



hey girl whats up queen is in bed and princess is spending nite with my sister"s girls then we head to cabin tomm 
i went out there tonite and rowed the queen around in a row boat while the sun went down 

priceless


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 20, 2011)

nope but sounds like a good thread to post in hydro section
pull the trigger bro


----------



## Beansly (Aug 20, 2011)

I think 68 degrees F is the recommended temp for res water, but don't quote me.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 20, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I think 68 degrees F is the recommended temp for res water, but don't quote me.


haha i did it anyways
haha


----------



## fumble (Aug 20, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey girl whats up queen is in bed and princess is spending nite with my sister"s girls then we head to cabin tomm
> i went out there tonite and rowed the queen around in a row boat while the sun went down
> 
> priceless


hey Fab! What's up? Sounds like you had a killer time. I am so happy for you. Gave me goosebumps. Your queen is a lucky lady!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 20, 2011)

fumble said:


> hey Fab! What's up? Sounds like you had a killer time. I am so happy for you. Gave me goosebumps. Your queen is a lucky lady!


im luck to have here and we are still sticking to our rule and will be laying down with her but with pjs on tonite
want to do this right


----------



## fumble (Aug 20, 2011)

@Hellraizer...let me know what works out for you...I am going to be doing an indoor grow in the fall. Right now, for my clones, I have a vent hole cut in the floor to draw in cool air. I want a grow tent...my man is in opposition...


----------



## fumble (Aug 20, 2011)

fabfun said:


> im luck to have here and we are still sticking to our rule and will be laying down with her but with pjs on tonite
> want to do this right


 there aren't many guys like you. I am happy for you and hope it all goes well.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 20, 2011)

fumble said:


> there aren't many guys like you. I am happy for you and hope it all goes well.


me too but im scared 
and i dont care saying it here or for the jacking
hope HR dont 
he im stupid with this girl im like whateber


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 20, 2011)

really nice grows brotha! keep up the awesome work.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 20, 2011)

you can get it down to 59 being the lowest, i would shoot for 65 being perfect.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 20, 2011)

Love the blues on those buds bro. Now what do you cure yours in? Cuz I know there's no way your using mason jars hahahaha


----------



## vapedup (Aug 20, 2011)

Great job HR! Looks great! Can't wait to read what it smokes like!! Big ups! Was ths the BC nute tent?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## mugan (Aug 20, 2011)

dude you have to send me one of those in a shoe box, you can hid it by putting candy on it . nice budz HR, enjoy the smoke


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 20, 2011)

let us know when you run your lights with the new duct setup, looks great by the way.


----------



## dopeedogg (Aug 20, 2011)

damm dude..... Nice job. I hope to get there someday too. Frosty buds ! Im jeaolous ha ha. great job as usuall. 

quick question for ya? have you ever used Jacks Classic nutes? Im running the jacks bloom nutes at 1/2tbs per gallon with 1/4tbs of dyna-gro protek in it. Im doing a feed-feed-water schedule right now. Im not sure if im using too much. I dont have a ppm meter. (yet) what is a good digital ppm meter about mid price? and what should the ppm's be for mid to late flowering?

any advice would help. thanks man ! ! ! !


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 20, 2011)

hows thing hr hope all still well mate..


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey Hellraizer, nice grow man! I dig your setup - super clean and organized. 
Not to mention your meds look absolutely gorgeous - nice trich coverage and I bet they smell DANK!
Good shit, man.
KingIV20


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## LionsRoor (Aug 20, 2011)

Nicely done! That looks really good.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 20, 2011)

Is that a solenoid valve I see plugged in on pic #4? If so, what for?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## dopeedogg (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks bro ! !! great job


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 20, 2011)

Hellraizer,

Very nice work, my man. Looks like you got a nice deep flush on those bad boys. Should smoke perfect. The leaves looked perfect for harvest: yellowed out, but some light green. Fantastic timing on the flush. 

Buds really look nice. How much do you think you'll pull? You can PM the answer if you like. 

Do you have a crop ready to go in?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## TheoryGV (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't know if I missed it but u know how much u yielded?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 20, 2011)

hey buddy, how many ladies was this harvest? i forget lol. buds look great man. also how long was your flush?


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 21, 2011)

Are you talking about pre soaking the rockwool? I soak for 24 hrs in 5.5 ph clear water. But, my rooted cuts still seem to take a while once they go into the 4" blocks. I tried a crop putting the rooted cuts in a 16oz cup full of grodan croutons. My buddy does this. It works killer. The cuts start growing right away. Then, I use a hole saw to bore a larger hole in the Hugo block to accept the 16oz cup. Once the plants are well established in the cup (10 - 14 days), I cut off the bottom of the cup, cut some slits about a third of the way up the cup, and plug it into the 6" Hugo block. I just did this part last night. I'll take some pics. The 4" block is less work than the cup, but I just hate waiting for the freshly rooted clones to start growing after getting plugged into the 4" block. Do you have the same issue? I think the block is too wet until roots start sucking water. The croutons have lots more air available. However, those little fucking croutons are a messy pain in the ass.


----------



## Flip The Script (Aug 21, 2011)

all of blue labs equipment kick ass...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

mornin mate hows things u ready for the smokes ahead lol..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

no probs mate sounds good...


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 21, 2011)

Dang Didn't you just get the tents and everything all set up?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 21, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> you can get it down to 59 being the lowest, i would shoot for 65 being perfect.


 I wonder if my 62-65ish res temps might be affecting mine? I think mines just a super short and bushy Indica


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 21, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> I wonder if my 62-65ish res temps might be affecting mine? I think mines just a super short and bushy Indica


 yours looks great man, nothing wrong with her at all. 62-65 is perfect temp for the res especially in a system like the water farm, honestly thats prably why your little lady is doing so great. water at your temperature can hold allot of D.O.(dissolved oxygen), now the warmer the water the less D.O. your plant will be receiving this is why it is so important to keep res temps low in dwc because you will not have to work so hard to get more D.O. in the water.


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2011)

Gorgeous ladies HR! And what a harvest. Sticky fingers for sure


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

threads closed sorry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2011)

Maybelline expert eyes waterproof makeup remover...takes the stick right off. hehehe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't be shy, just go get you some. It is the best thing EVER for the sticky finger.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 21, 2011)

hahaha hand sanitizer works great!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't get offended easily lol. thought it was funny. I just got back, was making some brunch. bacon, sausage, hash browns and eggs. Top it all off with a bowl. mmmm


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 21, 2011)

damn, now i want a bowl!


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm full...still want a bowl.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2011)

mmmm...tasty


----------



## mugan (Aug 21, 2011)

lol you should cook some..


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 21, 2011)

fumble said:


> Don't be shy, just go get you some. It is the best thing EVER for the sticky finger.


LOL...we're hardcore. We use acetone or laquer thinner to get the sticky off. One wipe-GONE.


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Aug 21, 2011)

I usually wash my hands REALLY well before goin to work, then all the sticky gets rolled into finger hash during work for smoking... right up there with budder it is. 

How'd that month cure treat you, HR? I can't ever wait that long.... 2 1/2 weeks is the longest I've made it. 
Partner called today and said that all the seedlings are loving the tea we gave them. Get them Micros to work! Nothing but EWC, Molasses, and some Micro mix in a sackless brew. I'm excited to see them tomorrow!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 21, 2011)

im back from the woods wheres the party ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

nice update sounds great when theres a root mass lol..what clones are they


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

very nice whats that dump truck like never heard of it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

5zips from 1 nice work bro excellent work mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

would be nice if you cud do 5 off everyone...


----------



## lostNug (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful grow man. Can't wait to see what ur gonna do next. So how much did u end up getting? Too lazy to read throguh everything


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 22, 2011)

Ill tell u how much he got, a SHIT TON lol. HR u doin it big man. I love goin through yours and dr greens work. A buddy of mine brought some o.k. back from cali a few months back. Was some real fine smoke and sounds/looks to be a badass yielding plant also. Keep up the amazing work bro!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 22, 2011)

Ya man I want to know what you averaged a plant because I'm really wondering what I'm looking at this run, and are setups are so similar, ether way great work as usual buddy, also let me know when you put that new ducting to the test


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 22, 2011)

man thats great to hear glad it helped, with the temps being in check im sure your yield will increase. 3 a plant is great man thats what im thinking on this one how long did you veg that tent for??


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 22, 2011)

the tomato cages are a great idea im thinking i will be doing that next time as well, the stakes i use work pretty good its just a pain in the ass the tie up every single branch lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 22, 2011)

whats up u get a dried weigh in yet ?
whatz up with our tent number 2?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 22, 2011)

well i running low and just anxious to know 
didnt u already take down tent one thats one i was talking about


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey HR! What's up?


----------



## fumble (Aug 22, 2011)

Ha! sorry to say high and run, but daughter just called and time to pick her up from work. Ah, my job is never done!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 22, 2011)

fumble said:


> Ha! sorry to say high and run, but daughter just called and time to pick her up from work. Ah, my job is never done!


be careful hun


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 23, 2011)

Good shit HR, yeah they look like they were stressing pretty hard, but are certainly coming back with regular growth - nice. I'll take a bongload for that


----------



## fumble (Aug 23, 2011)

looks awesome HR! I don't see any yellow. I know it's hella hard having someone else touch your girls. Nobody else is going to do it right. lol


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh and on the topic of stuff that can get resin off your fingers - regular olive oil works great. Just rub your fingers and hands together really well with it on and all the resin clumps up and doesn't stick. 
Olive oil is also super good for your skin, unlike alcohol.
-Peace
King


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 23, 2011)

*dude, sexy chicks man.. which compost tea are you using?


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 23, 2011)

fumble said:


> Nobody else is going to do it right. lol


^^^^So true


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hell yeah Hellraizer they look super sweet!!!


----------



## mugan (Aug 23, 2011)

the plants look real healthy HR, nice job with the rehabilitation


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

excellent mate looks like the garden of eden ..excellent


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

cant wait for that


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 23, 2011)

Let's see I guess I will take tent 2 hahaha just messing brotha, I'm glad your up and running with excellent temps, that's why we are here to help eachother out. Keep rocking buddy can't wait to see tent 2 done.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 23, 2011)

Holy crap those are looking great.
I'm subb'd for this one for sure.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 23, 2011)

HR the love is showing...GREAT JOB of getting back on track. they look nice n ready to go


----------



## fumble (Aug 24, 2011)

Good news about the temps. You're really gonna rock it now!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

hows things hr all well i hope pal..


----------



## Flip The Script (Aug 24, 2011)

hey razor i was wondering if i can see a picture of your tent ventilation system 

I was wondering if it was cool to have a surge protector on the roof of the tent tied to the wall . I only need it for the all the fans especially the boosters their cord is too short.


----------



## mrs doggie nuts (Aug 24, 2011)

hello im new here and ive been pointed to certain threads that i should read and comment on i hope u dont mind.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## mugan (Aug 24, 2011)

SUP HR< how the clones, .. and welcome mrs D


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

weres the likes lad u given up hahaha


----------



## mugan (Aug 24, 2011)

no just too stoned ( forgot  )


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha hr lad new update on..


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 24, 2011)

Great grow HR.Very nice plants.

Not a water guy but love the setup non the less.

My guesstimate........1750 grams.That was just 4 lights worth correct?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

nice mate excellent pal..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 24, 2011)

man thats exactly what im aiming for, possible you think? great job thats allot man.


----------



## fumble (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello HR. Welcome Mrs. D.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

all new pics from now on will be on my signature so if you want to see the dailty pics click on the signature at bottom of mi post it will be updated every day..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 24, 2011)

.56 gpw is good bro I think with temps in a great range you will hit around .75 gpw


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 24, 2011)

Doing pretty good today. Actually got some sleep last night. It is my day off of taxi driving (my daughter), so it is a relaxing day. BF's mother's bday though. Big family dinner tonight. It is always a good time with them.
How bout you?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

sounds like a plan lad what starin


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 24, 2011)

Pretty good HR.You get your stuff dialed in bro and those numbers will climb.

Like i said i'm not a water guy but was curious if you have played around with you feeding cycles?I think you said you do 30 min twice a day?

Keep it green homie.


----------



## Flip The Script (Aug 24, 2011)

So do you like those duct mufflers? I'm buying one just trying to figure out where to put it. Yours seems like a good space esp with an even canopy.

I have 2 booster fans that I need to put up to for a little extra push to cool the lights thinking about putting them so that they push through the light not pull so it would have to be...

IN > IN-LINE > BOOSTER > LIGHT > DUCT MUFFLER > BOOSTER > LIGHT > OUT > INLINE > FILTER

whew


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## Flip The Script (Aug 24, 2011)

lol dude...I have an a/c that I am NOT trying to rely on. I used it the entire last run. No bueno. I'd rather use it sparingly and on days its crazy hot. It is a bit much with all those boosters but I just wanted a really good ventilation system especially being in the garage. 


Hows the drying process going? I cant remember exactly when you cut them but they should be drying up in a couple days no?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 24, 2011)

Flip The Script said:


> lol dude...I have an a/c that I am NOT trying to rely on. I used it the entire last run. No bueno. I'd rather use it sparingly and on days its crazy hot. It is a bit much with all those boosters but I just wanted a really good ventilation system especially being in the garage.
> 
> 
> Hows the drying process going? I cant remember exactly when you cut them but they should be drying up in a couple days no?


You'll need both fans (at least) if you're using the duct booster type. I was going to suggest adding one more before it goes into the filter, just to increase static pressure. Those fans aren't great at pushing air through a carbon filter. Learned that the hard way...


----------



## Flip The Script (Aug 24, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> You'll need both fans (at least) if you're using the duct booster type. I was going to suggest adding one more before it goes into the filter, just to increase static pressure. Those fans aren't great at pushing air through a carbon filter. Learned that the hard way...


Yeah I was just using the boosters mainly to cool the hoods with a little extra cfm. I have an inline directly on top of the scrubber outside the tent that is going to pull air from the tent and scrub it and a inline inside of the tent for the hoods. its not how I did it last time but I dont have room in my tent so I'm trying something else idk if it will work I'm setting it up right now just takin a smoke break...lol thanks bro!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, gotcha. I guess I missed that, and in that case I'd actually recommend removing the boosters entirely. When you run multiple fans inline like that, the total cfm cannot exceed the weakest fans' capacity (that is if my understanding of this is correct), each additional fan will increase static pressure (good for long, complex runs) but the cfm rating won't change. This info came from a guy who was very well versed in HVAC work, but it might be worth looking into further.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 24, 2011)

nice man did you just run a sub pump feeding it running constant? this will be my next investment.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 24, 2011)

They all look great man!!! they all deserve a bump but i think this one is special!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 24, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> they all look great man!!! They all deserve a bump but i think this one is special!!
> 
> 
> wow ............


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 24, 2011)

with your environment dialed in like you have it now it will almost run on cruse controll, great job of dialing in everything HR +rep well in heart anyway it wont let me


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 24, 2011)

im going to get my scope out and check the trics on that pic look good to the eye


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 24, 2011)

looking good nugzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

sikk updates mate........excellent job mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

gunna mate dont be worrying about that but thats when i move across the pond lad..gunna end up serving 25 to life at the supermax hahahaha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

yea lad april or may this year lol north cali..


----------



## fabfun (Aug 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> gunna mate dont be worrying about that but thats when i move across the pond lad..gunna end up serving 25 to life at the supermax hahahaha



well then i wouldnt move


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

nice 1 lad...


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 24, 2011)

WOW HR! those babies r incredible. I only thought I got good trich development lol. Those clones r lookn fantastic now for sure, excellent rehabilitation. Man tent #1 was an awesome yield yea? U doin it big and doin it right for sure. I'm gon try to get the recipe for success kit this wkend, I'm pumped about that. VERY nice work!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 24, 2011)

dam bro those clones really turned around quick, good job man.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 24, 2011)

im gonna have to brew me up some, ether way they look great.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 25, 2011)

damn bro nice work. that shit is murder.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## Flip The Script (Aug 25, 2011)

those babies are looking beautiful man top fuckin notch your all over that shit


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking frosty as fuck on those buds Hr! Vegging babies are looking nice and healthy as well. I can only hope to grow some perfectly green plants like those one day lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 25, 2011)

hows u mate how about these hit my signature mate..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2011)

HIgh Hellraiser30! what a beautiful garden you have! so green, lush and healthy. Your a really wonderful gardener. and your set up is to die for. I will be looking forward to waching your girls flower. take it easy . 
Amber


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 25, 2011)

it just gets fatter and fatter ...


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks Awesome HR! your clones are just gorgeous and the girls, well, just can't think of a good enough word to describe! Effin beautiful!


----------



## streets (Aug 25, 2011)

all i can say is:

TOP NOTCH



I made one of them my background on my computer its so pretty! fuck! nice work. 

the leaves are so dark green and cover is trichs!

bravo sure, that is one hell of an update!


i just updated a seconded ago, may i ask how you get your photos to look like that, i mean the lighting? is it the built in camera flash or do you use a separate light source, im taking pics with the lights off from now on... damn that looks great!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## streets (Aug 25, 2011)

did u buy the camera specifically for that reason? weed?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 25, 2011)

private? like porn?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 25, 2011)

hows it growing bro?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 25, 2011)

damn how did u do that 
hope it stops hurting


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 25, 2011)

if ya need help rollin one up, just hollar!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2011)

High HR. Sorry about your fingers man! Did you do the cool pic for your avatar?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2011)

Just make sure it is as cool as this one!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2011)

hellraiser dude, i am very excited about your purchase of the macro lens for trichome shots. I am very interested in upgrading my camera situation and i am very impressed with your equipment and knowledge . Lovely journal you have here. I hope your fingers get better very soon, that is really horrible, so sorry to hear it. Your job sounds very dangerous. please be careful. take care ...amber


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hellraiser dude, i am very excited about your purchase of the macro lens for trichome shots. I am very interested in upgrading my camera situation and i am very impressed with your equipment and knowledge . Lovely journal you have here. I hope your fingers get better very soon, that is really horrible, so sorry to hear it. Your job sounds very dangerous. please be careful. take care ...amber


hey amber how you been 
hey HR what were u doing changing a fork lift tank?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2011)

hellraiser, seeing trichs with a camera lens with color..wow! i can not wait for the pictures. 

Hey fab, im doing real good. I have some wonderful new weed harvested and curing. im enjoying the hot summer days and looking foward to a vacation to amsterdam and paris next month. things are feeling and lookin real good . and you?


----------



## fabfun (Aug 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hellraiser, seeing trichs with a camera lens with color..wow! i can not wait for the pictures.
> 
> Hey fab, im doing real good. I have some wonderful new weed harvested and curing. im enjoying the hot summer days and looking foward to a vacation to amsterdam and paris next month. things are feeling and lookin real good . and you?


i would love to go back there again one more time and just travel all over by train
u been to europe before


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i would love to go back there again one more time and just travel all over by train
> u been to europe before


yes fab, i have been to europe before. i have been to england many times as most of my relatives live there. Before my mom died we went to Italy together. I went to amsterdam once before as well many years ago. I have relatives in amsterdam that i havent seen in ages. Im very excited to seeing them all again. Like you i would love to visit as many places over there as possible by train and backpack all over for several months. wouldnt that be fuckin bitchin!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes fab, i have been to europe before. i have been to england many times as most of my relatives live there. Before my mom died we went to Italy together. I went to amsterdam once before as well many years ago. I have relatives in amsterdam that i havent seen in ages. Im very excited to seeing them all again. Like you i would love to visit as many places over there as possible by train and backpack all over for several months. wouldnt that be fuckin bitchin!


i traveled all over 
u can get a eurail pass and hop on train go anywhere in europe on one pass unlimited


----------



## fabfun (Aug 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your a very fortunate fabulous man. i envy you.time for a bong hit..
> what do you recommend for a fabulous smoke in dam.?
> i was thinkin of trying some exotic ..indonesian, thai,


plushberry if it is available 
tga/subcool


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 25, 2011)

make time sometime explore new places and things


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 25, 2011)

im going to wait till i cant work no more and go


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

subbed.......


----------



## fabfun (Aug 25, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> subbed.......


well its about time
one of the best places to hang out here


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well its about time
> one of the best places to hang out here


I don't have much time to do my research...


----------



## fabfun (Aug 25, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I don't have much time to do my research...


why not bro?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm lazy, I work a lot, I have a house to myself I have to maintain constantly. I go out of town a lot too...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 25, 2011)

dont be so rushed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## jaydiesle (Aug 26, 2011)

its ppl like u and grows like this that keeps me motivated nice bro +rep


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 26, 2011)

sounds like a decent upgrade get a digi dimmable ballest


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 26, 2011)

sweet lad...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 26, 2011)

So far I'm loving my 1000w Baddass digital ballasts... look into them. Their 5 year warranty is a sore dick deal.............. can't beat it.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 26, 2011)

if you have any bud pics post em in the new thread i made growers

ultimate collection of buds...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2011)

My bf wants the switchable ballasts when we set up our room. Right now we have 2 1000's but he wants to switch to 4 600's.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 26, 2011)

hows u hr mate..good new gadgets there mate....


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2011)

Totally agree. Just worried about the bill $$


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2011)

So true...unless it goes bad. Had that happen last year.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 26, 2011)

HR, how did u like the BC line. Of nutes?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## vapedup (Aug 26, 2011)

Right! That's what I use, the. BC line, I like it, haven't compared it to anything, but I like it, I had my ppm over 2200 once and it barley burned the tips.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## vapedup (Aug 26, 2011)

I c, might try AN next time!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## vapedup (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 26, 2011)

shit man i was at the hydro store just checking out the new AN (jungle juice) and was so tempted to buy it then i noticed the big bud sitting next to it then my eyes strolled to the price tag and i about shit myself at 260 bucks a gal lol, is the yield really that substantial? i really want to try some of there stuff out but i just dont know.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 26, 2011)

I noticed you mark your plants with colored zip ties. Me too! I zip the stalks of the mothers with large colored ties, and stab the small colored ties into the rockwool like you do. So cool that 2 peoplke came up with that on their own.

I tried AN years ago, but stopped because I just don't care for the whole company style. It seems like they spend so much on marketing. I can't help but wonder if there's any $$$ left in the kitty to make good nutes. However, when you say you've seen better yield (and you're one of the few people I'd truly trust), I can't help but be curious. I currently use Cutting Edge. It's ver similar to GH, but a little more PH stable. It needs no adjustment...just lands at 6.2 when mixed to 1000ppm with RO water. But, I think it may be time to at least take the AN for a ride. Was the yield increase enough to be worth a change? You know me and my grow pretty good. Should I try it on a tray? Should I try that new 2 part they have, or the original? Your advise means the world to me. I can't believe I'm even considering this.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 26, 2011)

sometimes you step in shit n come out smelling like a rose hahaha, way to go HR!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 26, 2011)

i may have to give it a go one of these days soon, i will just pick up enough to run a single cycle and see how it goes. i just want to make sure i have everything dialed in since i am still a bit new to this system. i had some issues with my nute schedule as i use tap water so i had to sit down today and re think it all and think i have a good schedule now, i switched to hard water micro but it has only help with the ph a tad bit. anyway thanks for the advice buddy.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 26, 2011)

Bro I aint sure they make anything to control odor on some trich glazed, bud filled ladies u producing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 26, 2011)

HR,

On the odor front...Negative pressure inside the grow is a MUST. Regardless of what you're doing for odor control, positive or equal pressure will result in odor leaks...every fucking time. I use no intake fans whatsoever. We have a sealed room inside of a warehouse. The warehouse has 2 - 14" exhaust fans cut into the roof. This provide the air removal in the warehouse proper. The air enters the warehouse via a large screen opening over the storefront door. The grow room exhausts into the main warehouse via 4 - 10" inline fans coupled to 10" carbon filters. The theory here that can apply to all grow ops is that YOU control where the air leaves...it only leaves in those spots...and those spots are carbon filtered. Because the entire warehouse is under negative pressure provided by the roof fans, the little seams around the building have air being drawn IN through them. Even if there was a pile of cured buds just inside the seams, you couldn't smell it from outside. 

Years ago...before widely available carbon filtration...we used negative ion generators. I put a huge one in my bloom room. It worked killer. In fact, it worked too good. That mother fucker removed ALL the smell from an entire crop! That's when I started with the negative pressure. I put the ion gen in the attic. I installed 2 - 18" gable attic fans, and cut a bunch of holes in the ceiling of the grow. The attic fans created massive negative pressure in the attic. This drew air from the grow op through the holes in the ceiling. Intake air was provided via 2 - 16" screened openings I cut into the floor of the grow op. The cool air was drawn in from under the house. The bud stinking air was deodorized in the attic with the negative ion generator. Odor free air was blown out through the gable attic fans. 

My long winded point is, you can use negative pressure in any grow op settup. For me odor control falls in the category of security which trumps all else. The only fail safe method for me has always been using significant negative pressure to 100% insure no odor leaks. I never use any type of intake fan, because if the exhaust fans ever failed, the intake fan would pump up the op with positive pressure and odor would be pouring out of every crack and crevice. Based on the strains you're growing, I'm sure it wouldn't take much to blow out the whole block with weed smell.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 26, 2011)

Look into inline ozone generators. I have one, and will be getting another one. I use the green air machine. http://www.amazon.com/Green-Air-Machine-Purifier-Generator/dp/B001L4GNLE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314418763&sr=8-1

It lets you adjust the filter settings. My dog was literally sprayed by a skunk two days ago, I had my sister come over the morning after (about 12 hours later), and she could hardly smell anything.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 26, 2011)

Air scrubbing works great. At my old house my monster carbon filter can didn't leave a hint of mj smell upstairs (grow was in the basement)

As soon as you walk in my friends front door the smell of my buds hits you square in the face lol and that's in their basement with no filter running in the 10x10 tent... it needs to be hooked up tomorrow but we'll see


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok. I think I see what you got going. Sounds like you got the right fix. Scary, eh?


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm sure u did bro cause ur fuckn all pro! But r u using the hvac metal tape for a good seal on those seams?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 27, 2011)

Gorilla tape is some bad ass tape!!! I pulled a tile up one time trying to pull it off the floor.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 27, 2011)

mornin hr mate...wat u on wiv....


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yo hellraizer


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 27, 2011)

Damn I can understand now lol. I'm gonna check this shit out. Is it made by the same ppl that make gorilla glue? That's pretty good shit.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 27, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Damn I can understand now lol. I'm gonna check this shit out. Is it made by the same ppl that make gorilla glue? That's pretty good shit.


yep, just as high quality as the glue! same color package to


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 27, 2011)

Chillin' just watchin you like all of my posts LMAO!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 27, 2011)

yea mate doin good...had a email back off american red cross thanking me and tellin me what money would go towards so thats good...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 27, 2011)

it ok mate least i could do the hurricane bad...


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 27, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> it ok mate least i could do the hurricane bad...


 c Kev u have money and sense!That's awesome of u bro


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks lad...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 27, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kevin murphy again.

I owe ya +rep for th donation to Red Cross. Very fucking cool thing to do bro
*


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks lad enough with the praise back to the dank lol..glad u got it sorted hr and dubbz hows the grow mate


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 27, 2011)

Eh, lights come on at 4:20am and it's 3:33 right now. Unfortunately my friend is the one that turns the lights on since the girls are at his house. I won't get to see them until this afternoon, whenever he wakes up. I'm hoping to see a shit ton of dead gnat larvae!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 27, 2011)

goods vibes....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 27, 2011)

yea lad all of em asleep on keyboard lol..wat u on wiv 2day...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

thread closed sorry!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 27, 2011)

sure u get it sorted lad....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yah and on top of that issue i had to chop 4of my hash berrys three weeks early  fing nanners


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 27, 2011)

bad deal that mate ave u any pics of em lad..ave u any pics of buds aswell add them to the new thread i made


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

Il get some up in the morning


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 27, 2011)

np mate bud pics harvest pics that go on new thread hope u get it sorted..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

View attachment 1757214View attachment 1757213 cleaning out the res for these new babys 
View attachment 1757218White widow
View attachment 1757212View attachment 1757215View attachment 1757206View attachment 1757207orange kush
View attachment 1757208View attachment 1757216dump truck
View attachment 1757217View attachment 1757209the crew


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1757214View attachment 1757213 cleaning out the res for these new babys
> View attachment 1757218White widow
> View attachment 1757212View attachment 1757215View attachment 1757206View attachment 1757207orange kush
> View attachment 1757208View attachment 1757216dump truck
> View attachment 1757217View attachment 1757209the crew


nice plants they look nice& healthy


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1757214View attachment 1757213 cleaning out the res for these new babys
> View attachment 1757218White widow
> View attachment 1757212View attachment 1757215View attachment 1757206View attachment 1757207orange kush
> View attachment 1757208View attachment 1757216dump truck
> View attachment 1757217View attachment 1757209the crew


*skills brah, you gots it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks everybody im aiming to have these rocking by tomorrow


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1757214View attachment 1757213 cleaning out the res for these new babys
> View attachment 1757218White widow
> View attachment 1757212View attachment 1757215View attachment 1757206View attachment 1757207orange kush
> View attachment 1757208View attachment 1757216dump truck
> View attachment 1757217View attachment 1757209the crew


 beautiful my friend just f'n beautiful, i love a loaded veg tray just as much as a loaded flower room. sorry to hear about those f'n nanners, im glad i havent had that issue yet (knock on wood).


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

well it the risk of trying new shit


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> well it the risk of trying new shit


It is man, but how you gonna know if you never try right.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> It is man, but how you gonna know if you never try right.


true.........true.........


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah and on top of that issue i had to chop 4of my hash berrys three weeks early  fing nanners


 
Nanners? What be a nanner?


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 27, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Nanners? What be a nanner?


lol nanners be pollin sacks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

yep pollen sacks ugg  at closer look the kush berry was done so im thinking it nanners out after it gets to ripe, any thought?


----------



## greencrack99 (Aug 27, 2011)

wow HR super pro hope one day Il get there


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

greencrack99 said:


> wow HR super pro hope one day Il get there


thanks greencrack for stoping by! if I can help just ask man I will help all I can


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

excellent mate,excellent


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yep pollen sacks ugg  at closer look the kush berry was done so im thinking it nanners out after it gets to ripe, any thought?


 
Feminized seeds...clones originally taken from feminized seeds. The whole seed/clone market is totally fucked. We're in an explosive industry with millions...even billions on the line. 20 years ago when you had to fly to Holland to get seeds, things were way better. The seeds were as advertised back then. They told you straight up to buy 50 or more if you were looking for something special to grow long term. Nothing was feminized, either. Today, most of the seed/clone dealers are competing for your business. Like most other companies, they will misslead to gain your business. The biggest 2 lies are feminized seeds, and "stable" genetics. The only thing I've ever heard about feminized seeds is that they go hermo just about everytime. The only way for a seed company to produce seeds from some of the "clone only" strains is to induce hermo to make seeds. All you end up with is seeds that will hermo themselves. The "stable" lie missleads, as well. They have folks believing that they can buy a single feminized seed, and as long as it pops, they will have a near replica of the strain they were looking for. Bullshit. Even with 10 seeds, you chance of getting what you're looking for are very slim. The high end clone only strains are still just that. You need to know someone and possibly pay huge $$$ for just a couple cuts. The Cali Connection is the biggest farce out there. The seeds they advertise are mostly from California clone only strains. I've seen what those seeds produce. What a joke. Sure, it's decent. But to compare a Tahoe OG from Cali seeds with a real Tahoe OG cut is night and day. The collectives we deal with can tell the difference in a second. It's the difference between $2,000/$2,500 per pound and $4,000+ per pound. 

I know some people have sourced some reliable seeds. But the vast majority of it will dissapoint. This hermo thing has gotten more and more comnmon the past 5 years or so. I'm convinced it's the result of poor methods of generating seeds. The stability of seeds wasn't any better "back in the day"...it's just that back then, seed seller and buyer alike knew that a plant intensive highgrading precess was going to be needed to get what you were looking for. 

If a person keeps growing long enough, they'll meet the right people and start getting access to proven cuts of top shelf genetics. Think about how far ahead we are when a friend hands us a cut of something they've been growing for years. We know it doesn't hermo out. We know exactly how long it takes to finish. Usually we've burned some with said friend, so we even know exactly how good it is and what it looks like when finished. Compare that to starting with a handfull of seeds we saw advertised online. 

Sorry for the rant HR. This seed/clone industry just gets me going. Bummer about the hermos. Was it one of your better strains? It's probably bound for the trash now, eh? Usually that shit just keeps on happening. Goddamn fucking shame. Makes me want to drive a pair of pruning shears right into some breeder's eye socket.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Feminized seeds...clones originally taken from feminized seeds. The whole seed/clone market is totally fucked. We're in an explosive industry with millions...even billions on the line. 20 years ago when you had to fly to Holland to get seeds, things were way better. The seeds were as advertised back then. They told you straight up to buy 50 or more if you were looking for something special to grow long term. Nothing was feminized, either. Today, most of the seed/clone dealers are competing for your business. Like most other companies, they will misslead to gain your business. The biggest 2 lies are feminized seeds, and "stable" genetics. The only thing I've ever heard about feminized seeds is that they go hermo just about everytime. The only way for a seed company to produce seeds from some of the "clone only" strains is to induce hermo to make seeds. All you end up with is seeds that will hermo themselves. The "stable" lie missleads, as well. They have folks believing that they can buy a single feminized seed, and as long as it pops, they will have a near replica of the strain they were looking for. Bullshit. Even with 10 seeds, you chance of getting what you're looking for are very slim. The high end clone only strains are still just that. You need to know someone and possibly pay huge $$$ for just a couple cuts. The Cali Connection is the biggest farce out there. The seeds they advertise are mostly from California clone only strains. I've seen what those seeds produce. What a joke. Sure, it's decent. But to compare a Tahoe OG from Cali seeds with a real Tahoe OG cut is night and day. The collectives we deal with can tell the difference in a second. It's the difference between $2,000/$2,500 per pound and $4,000+ per pound.
> 
> I know some people have sourced some reliable seeds. But the vast majority of it will dissapoint. This hermo thing has gotten more and more comnmon the past 5 years or so. I'm convinced it's the result of poor methods of generating seeds. The stability of seeds wasn't any better "back in the day"...it's just that back then, seed seller and buyer alike knew that a plant intensive highgrading precess was going to be needed to get what you were looking for.
> 
> ...


lol im right there with yah CG!! the hash berry was a treat from a friend that had just got it a couple months back form attitude, ive got no idea
if it was fem, I do know its killer in potency and weight. its a shame bigtime. wish I could get my hands on a clone only strain but that not going to
happen.


----------



## jaydiesle (Aug 28, 2011)

hey wass up HR i see everything going good bro how much ladyz u keep under each 600 im almost dwn with my setup im going with 6x600


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

im upgrading to x6 600 also but right now it x4 so to break it down theres anywhere from 13 to 30 in the tents at a time it just 
depends on how many clones I got. tents a 10x10 with x4 lights evenly spread and the same for the girls, so that x1 600 for every
5x5 foot frint guess that 7 each light and some change.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

that would be nice setup lad what size vent u have in....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> that would be nice setup lad what size vent u have in....


6in for now thinking of 8in down the road


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

be nice that...how many u thinking..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

just 1 kev


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

sound mate..


----------



## jaydiesle (Aug 28, 2011)

u got 2 tents tho so ur running 8x600 mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

I use a flip box so I dont have to have more than x4 ballast


----------



## jaydiesle (Aug 28, 2011)

still dam i didnt kno till i read ur set up nice mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

jaydiesle said:


> still dam i didnt kno till i read ur set up nice mate


thanks jay its a work in progress


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 28, 2011)

HR i love that flip box!!!! def on my wish list lol btw looking great as usual


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

4tatude said:


> HR i love that flip box!!!! def on my wish list lol btw looking great as usual


thanks 4tat means alot


----------



## fabfun (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I use a flip box so I dont have to have more than x4 ballast


do u mean whats also called a flip flop switch to switch one ballast from 2 hoods?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

fabfun said:


> do u mean whats also called a flip flop switch to switch one ballast from 2 hoods?


yah one ballast x2 shields


----------



## fabfun (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah one ballast x2 shields


did u buy it or make your own relay
i want to make my own


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

no I got it from powerbox out of california sweet unit worth every penny


----------



## fabfun (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> no I got it from powerbox out of california sweet unit worth every penny


whats it cost and does it just do one ballast


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

well friends/members of RIU ive spent a ton of time playing with tents and trying to battle heat/hum and now odor!! I got to say im done
with it there great if you keep thing on the small side  so ive decided to frame up a room and work the air the right way, doing this
will solve all three issue. the room will be (10x14) but no height limit im going to drop down to one cycle no alternating crops. going
to have 40 ladies with x8 600s over them, each 20 will be on one ebb&grow. will be puting this into effect as soon as tent #1 is done
in 2 to 3 weeks. lighting will be all lumatek with hortalux all the way, as for shields do to funds im going to use my old sunlight one 
for odor theres going to be x2 large can scrubbers and a stealth air carbon air filter and a univar inline sterilizer. over kill? hell yes but
odors not something to fuck with. 

so I hope im not disipointing anybody b down grading to just one room! I will get back to 2 just need a new location.
im also going to be doing some testing on a passive hydro method a bro was showing me, that going to be exciting!

so tent 1 in 3 to 4 in done and no more!
the clones will go into tent 2 and finish and thats the end of that one!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

fabfun said:


> whats it cost and does it just do one ballast


ive got the flip box 12 will take 6ballasts and turn it into 12

they make a flip box 2 and a 20 also


----------



## fabfun (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> well friends/members of RIU ive spent a ton of time playing with tents and trying to battle heat/hum and now odor!! I got to say im done
> with it there great if you keep thing on the small side  so ive decided to frame up a room and work the air the right way, doing this
> will solve all three issue. the room will be (10x14) but no height limit im going to drop down to one cycle no alternating crops. going
> to have 40 ladies with x8 600s over them, each 20 will be on one ebb&grow. will be puting this into effect as soon as tent #1 is done
> ...


i like a solid room of sheetrock and framing easier to deal with


----------



## fabfun (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> ive got the flip box 12 will take 6ballasts and turn it into 12
> 
> they make a flip box 2 and a 20 also


sounds like what i need 
how much is it 
u got a link to order


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

yes it is my back will thank me to, cant wait to start building this, its going to bring joy back to growing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

fabfun said:


> sounds like what i need
> how much is it
> u got a link to order


il get it........!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.powerboxinc.com/flipbox.html

here yah go fab


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 28, 2011)

HR think the lumateck may falter with the flip box, thinks its a bulb missfire when it switches. i only read no 1st hand knolidge. do you?


----------



## fabfun (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yes it is my back will thank me to, cant wait to start building this, its going to bring joy back to growing


and fun as hell to build


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 28, 2011)

U gotta do what u gotta do bro. I say it'll make it easier on u and it'll solve ur problems so why not? Still gon have some of the frostiest bitches on the block.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> http://www.powerboxinc.com/flipbox.html
> 
> here yah go fab


sweet and not a bad price 
any complaints?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

4tatude said:


> HR think the lumateck may falter with the flip box, thinks its a bulb missfire when it switches. i only read no 1st hand knolidge. do you?


hopeing not cause powerbox says lumatek is one of there best matchs for the system


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> U gotta do what u gotta do bro. I say it'll make it easier on u and it'll solve ur problems so why not? Still gon have some of the frostiest bitches on the block.


im hoping so and then some!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

fabfun said:


> sweet and not a bad price
> any complaints?


not one from me its been 100% and from what ive seen lots of big time cali growers swear by them


----------



## fabfun (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hopeing not cause powerbox says lumatek is one of there best matchs for the system


thanks for going to trouble to get me link i run streetlights for grow so doubt i have to worry about it being lumatek


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 28, 2011)

What's the bad news brother?
I'll try to read back and find it,
is everything going alright enough?


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey HR. How you doing? I like the new set-up. sounds like it will be a lot easier for you.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> not one from me its been 100% and from what ive seen lots of big time cali growers swear by them



might have to snag me one then if u rate them high


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> What's the bad news brother?
> I'll try to read back and find it,
> is everything going alright enough?


Things are ok just to many issues with running a high watts in a tent and a bad odor issue


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2011)

fumble said:


> Hey HR. How you doing? I like the new set-up. sounds like it will be a lot easier for you.


Good fumble you? Yah i cant wait to start on it three more weeks?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2011)

fabfun said:


> might have to snag me one then if u rate them high


Some of the best stuff you can buy


----------



## fabfun (Aug 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Some of the best stuff you can buy



looks like it very well built an for same i can build it for


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

morning hr mate..hows u today..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2011)

Better today"..........!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

gdgd mate...


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> well friends/members of RIU ive spent a ton of time playing with tents and trying to battle heat/hum and now odor!! I got to say im done
> with it there great if you keep thing on the small side  so ive decided to frame up a room and work the air the right way, doing this
> will solve all three issue. the room will be (10x14) but no height limit im going to drop down to one cycle no alternating crops. going
> to have 40 ladies with x8 600s over them, each 20 will be on one ebb&grow. will be puting this into effect as soon as tent #1 is done
> ...


 it will be nice to go to single harvest after doing perpetual. i was doing perp harvests for over a year with my flood trays and am pretty happy to be back to one harvest every 60 days the perpetual thing is cool but it really does double your workload. also if you wanted to go back to perpetual you could just introduce 20 plants into the room 4 weeks apart and your back to perpetual


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep it will be nice to be able to chill out for once


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

hows u hr mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good fixing on geting off work


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 30, 2011)

View attachment 1761415View attachment 1761414the clones 
View attachment 1761412white widow
View attachment 1761410View attachment 1761409geting ready for growdan
View attachment 1761407pre setting the ph
View attachment 1761418View attachment 1761411in goes the chunks 
View attachment 1761416the chunks lol
View attachment 1761413View attachment 1761419View attachment 1761417the power of the tea I did nothing to this and its got over 16 tops
View attachment 1761408everybodys got to have a shop vac they work wonders


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

nice update hr mate...


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 30, 2011)

HR,

My Buddy Commercial J uses Power Box flips with Lumatek ballasts. He has around 20 ballasts and 40 lights. I want to say he had to do a little something wierd when he set it up. I'll ask him. I know it was no big deal.

When you frame the new room, consider sheeting it with plywood. That's what we did and it makes hanging gear a breeze. Much easier than drywall. 

What kind of passive hydro system were you considering?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey CG my buddy kills it with simplicity lol he takes kiddy pools the blue plastic outside pools,
Puts one pool a light with like 8 per pool and take 30 gals mixes up his nutes and dumps it in the pool
And walks away lol the growdan wicks all the water up and 3 to 5 days later he floods it again.
And it works like a charm, not shure what thats called other than passive hydro, plus theres never
Res issue water temps its just real simple


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice update hr mate...


Thanks kev that clone is a monster lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

its looking really good mate


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1761415View attachment 1761414the clones
> View attachment 1761412white widow
> View attachment 1761410View attachment 1761409geting ready for growdan
> View attachment 1761407pre setting the ph
> ...


 looking good man, those clones sure are taking off! roots look great too. what exactly did you have to buy to make the tea?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

finally sorted my signature lol..enjoy new update hope everything ok bro..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 30, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> looking good man, those clones sure are taking off! roots look great too. what exactly did you have to buy to make the tea?


Worm castings
(hb) myco
Molassis
X4airstones
5gal bucket


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2011)

nice update HR. The clones look super healthy and ready to go for you.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 30, 2011)

yep there going in tonite


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2011)

Cool...keep us posted.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Worm castings
> (hb) myco
> Molassis
> X4airstones
> 5gal bucket


sweet bro thanks, Heisenberg says to get zho powder and aquashield. i got the aquashield and also got mycos instead of the zho powder.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sweet stuff works great


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 30, 2011)

are the mycos you got grains? because the ones i got are and dont look to water soluble lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 30, 2011)

the myco im using is by humbolt and its super water solube


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2011)

heyhey hey hellraiser.. lookin sweeeett in your garden.
is there a difference in potency in big cola buds compared to smaller nugs?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> the myco im using is by humbolt and its super water solube


 i see, im going to have to get another one i think the guy at the hydro store sold me myco for soil lol i should have looked into it more i mean he knows i run hydro and he told me it was the same thing as the zho powder lol shows what the fuck he knows.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> heyhey hey hellraiser.. lookin sweeeett in your garden.
> is there a difference in potency in big cola buds compared to smaller nugs?


Hey amber the large ones closets to the light seem to be less potent and the mid level buds


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i see, im going to have to get another one i think the guy at the hydro store sold me myco for soil lol i should have looked into it more i mean he knows i run hydro and he told me it was the same thing as the zho powder lol shows what the fuck he knows.


great whit works well to


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

hows u hr mate still producing sikk buds mate


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 31, 2011)

damn finally got time to read your thread. Looks great. I will be getting a 10x10 tent, w/ebb and gro, and plasma lighting for my next run. Hopefully @ that time I will be able to afford the new lights gonna be hitting the market. I have read up on them. Seems almost too good to be true. I don't know anyone that has run plasma so I will be testing it for myself.

Have you ever used teh Canna line? everytime I put newts in my res they are dialed in perfect. It's pretty crazy. I don't feel they are too expensive either.

Anyways, great grow. Glad I have somewhere to look for some of the ideas I have, will be along for those clones for sure.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 31, 2011)

HR sorry to sidetrack the thread bro but does anyone kno when the plasmas r expected to hit the market. I can't find anything but would like to get one when they do


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 31, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> HR sorry to sidetrack the thread bro but does anyone kno when the plasmas r expected to hit the market. I can't find anything but would like to get one when they do


They are already in the market. The trick is to get a sulphur/ argon plasma light. It has the PAR light you need for flowering and it's full spectrum so you can use it throughout the grow. They are around 12-1600 though. They don't need ballasts, cooling hoods, or any ducting and crap. They use far less wattage for the same results, as far as the threads and info I have read on RIU and in High Times as well as Rosebud. Simplicity, I can't wait to try it out.

Chameleon Grow Systems
Lighthead Systems
Gravita

Those are a few I know of, Chameleon has a sale on right now. I feel like it is to get rid of old product to make way for new. I would keep an eye out coming on the holidays. Most companies release new stuff around October (even car models).


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 31, 2011)

Hell yea man good info. +rep. Yea a broke ma fucker like me can't afford those lol. They seem to be exquisite tho and worth the money.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> damn finally got time to read your thread. Looks great. I will be getting a 10x10 tent, w/ebb and gro, and plasma lighting for my next run. Hopefully @ that time I will be able to afford the new lights gonna be hitting the market. I have read up on them. Seems almost too good to be true. I don't know anyone that has run plasma so I will be testing it for myself.
> 
> Have you ever used teh Canna line? everytime I put newts in my res they are dialed in perfect. It's pretty crazy. I don't feel they are too expensive either.
> 
> Anyways, great grow. Glad I have somewhere to look for some of the ideas I have, will be along for those clones for sure.


Sweat bro should be getting them going asap
As for canna never used it


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 31, 2011)

Those Chameleon plasma lights are way too over priced IMO. I love the idea behind them but paying over a thousand dollars on one light is just robbery.

Canna nutes are supposed to be bad ass but they're not available anywhere around me. My boy with the hydro shop has been trying to get them in his store for the last few months. Not sure what the problem is...he carries H&G


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Those Chameleon plasma lights are way too over priced IMO. I love the idea behind them but paying over a thousand dollars on one light is just robbery.
> 
> Canna nutes are supposed to be bad ass but they're not available anywhere around me. My boy with the hydro shop has been trying to get them in his store for the last few months. Not sure what the problem is...he carries H&G


Canna and H&G are basically the same formula. The Van Der Zwann was co-owner/partner/something with the Canna guys and split off to start his own.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 31, 2011)

H&G was going to be my first choice nutes...until I saw the price tag. The talk at my boys hydro shop is that H&G has been watering down their shit lately. I've never used them so I couldn't tell ya. Alotaball did mention that he's had to use more of the H&G than any other nute line and he's still showing deficiencies. Maybe there's something to this 'rumor'.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been running General Organics (made by GH) for the past couple years and I really like it. Relatively inexpensive and it works really well. I haven't checked pH in two years, not once. Also just noticed you're in Michigan, me too. Pretty fucked up what's going on right now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I've been running General Organics (made by GH) for the past couple years and I really like it. Relatively inexpensive and it works really well. I haven't checked pH in two years, not once. Also just noticed you're in Michigan, me too. Pretty fucked up what's going on right now.


whats going on man?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 31, 2011)

Not too much, or way too much depending how you look at it. Just trying to get this harvest finished and move the new girls into rotation. Got a lot of new strains started from seed, and expanded my area quite a bit. Just finished putting in the new carbon filter, Pro Filter 100. Heavy. Mother. Fucker.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Not too much, or way too much depending how you look at it. Just trying to get this harvest finished and move the new girls into rotation. Got a lot of new strains started from seed, and expanded my area quite a bit. Just finished putting in the new carbon filter, Pro Filter 100. Heavy. Mother. Fucker.


im in the same place as you man over worked with little time to complete!! hey man seems everytime I order seeds it nevers ends up
like what it looked like or what I wanted , seem clone only types or buying tons of seeds to get a random pheno!! just seems the seedbanks
are all jacked up.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im in the same place as you man over worked with little time to complete!! hey man seems everytime I order seeds it nevers ends up
> like what it looked like or what I wanted , seem clone only types or buying tons of seeds to get a random pheno!! just seems the seedbanks
> are all jacked up.


who have you been ordering from 
and even if same strain it is also conditions that make a difference to but im sure u are taking that into account


----------



## Mauler57 (Aug 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> il try and update pics every week. anybody with ? or comments feel free.


All I can say my friend is...... sick!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2011)

fabfun said:


> who have you been ordering from
> and even if same strain it is also conditions that make a difference to but im sure u are taking that into account


attitude and bcbuddepot, ran the ultimate it sucked, hash berry it hermied, bubba kush it sucked, purple kush it sucked!!
so im dreading poping my god bud seeds


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2011)

Mauler57 said:


> All I can say my friend is...... sick!


thanks mauler.....!!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> attitude and bcbuddepot, ran the ultimate it sucked, hash berry it hermied, bubba kush it sucked, purple kush it sucked!!
> so im dreading poping my god bud seeds


will im dont know about bc but friends swear by attitude and also hemp depot


----------



## letitgrow77 (Aug 31, 2011)

What up HellraIzer30!?

Been reading through your thread, great job bro.

Question, I just got my 48" x 24" x 60" tent in today, I ordered a 160cfm carbon scrubber fan also, will this be enough for 3-4 smelly girls??


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im in the same place as you man over worked with little time to complete!! hey man seems everytime I order seeds it nevers ends up
> like what it looked like or what I wanted , seem clone only types or buying tons of seeds to get a random pheno!! just seems the seedbanks
> are all jacked up.


Very true same prob here


----------



## Mauler57 (Aug 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> attitude and bcbuddepot, ran the ultimate it sucked, hash berry it hermied, bubba kush it sucked, purple kush it sucked!!
> so im dreading poping my god bud seeds


A friend of mine, who also is in Michigan, uses Bernies exclusively. He said "YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR" from Bernies. I've placed 2 orders for a total of 13 different strains. I'm taking his word on the genetics. I just popped 3 Barneys Pineapple Chunk and 3 Nirvana Blue Mystic beans. Still in seedling stage so can't compare to what they claim will grow. Just have a shit load of faith in my Michigan friend. Your grow is awesome HR!!!! REP++++


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks again mauler57 stick around those clone are going to be off the hook


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> What up HellraIzer30!?
> 
> Been reading through your thread, great job bro.
> 
> Question, I just got my 48" x 24" x 60" tent in today, I ordered a 160cfm carbon scrubber fan also, will this be enough for 3-4 smelly girls??


hey letitgrow 160 should be good, open all the vents on the bottom. what type of light you using?


----------



## MurshDawg (Aug 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think its due to the tea!!


 is that an assam or a regular good ole black? lol jk


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 1, 2011)

The Canna nutes are pretty badass IMO. The lights are overpriced, I even emailed the company (Chameleon Systems) and got a response from the president/CEO. Haha, I told him ain't nobody gonna be spending money like that on unproven lights. I asked him to let me "beta" test them and do a report. He flat out was like no we don't need that shit, scientist rep our shit and some random dispensary has a video on it. Whatever, I don't know those dispensaries. And the articles I have read have never been on his company.

Also, think about all the money you spend on ducting and electricity. You will recoup the cost of these in no time (a year according to different third party articles) and even after that the bulb lasts for 7 years without degradation...no more bulbs. I'm totally for it. I will spend the money, sell my old shit to some newb, and recoup about half the cost. Then I got a dopeass water-proof light for my hydro tent. haha, sorry not trying to rant. I just feel like everyone looks at the initial cost and not the benefits down the line. Plus they take up way less space, which just means space for my girls. Right now with this fscking massive magnum hood I barely fit my can fan up top. With any of the plasma lights on the market I make up like 6-9 in of height not to mention the rest of the top bars and everything. Shit I had to place my fan up top on the outside of my tent. (which I actually like better haha)

I will let ya'll know the pass or fail on it when it comes. I won't argue what works and doesn't work on something I have never done and most here probably haven't ever even seen.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

mornin hr hows the f in grow goin lol....


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 1, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I've been running General Organics (made by GH) for the past couple years and I really like it. Relatively inexpensive and it works really well. I haven't checked pH in two years, not once. Also just noticed you're in Michigan, me too. Pretty fucked up what's going on right now.


Yea the law is fuct here right now and will probably be changing again next week. Are you going to Lansing next Wednesday? There's a few people from here that have been talking about going. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it..


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Yea the law is fuct here right now and will probably be changing again next week. Are you going to Lansing next Wednesday? There's a few people from here that have been talking about going. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it..


For sure I will be there. I've been spreading the word on the other boards that I'm a part of. So far I have confirmed about a dozen people who otherwise wouldn't have been there. Keep spreading the word! This is a big deal, and we need to make sure that our rep's understand that we're paying attention to the fact that they are NOT upholding the will of the people. 

Of the people, by the people, and for the people... yeah right.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

alright hr hit my signature for new update pal..peace..


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hey letitgrow 160 should be good, open all the vents on the bottom. what type of light you using?



I have a 400w hps, cool tube, and several different spectrums of Cfl's.
Just hoping the 160 takes care of all smells


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> The Canna nutes are pretty badass IMO. The lights are overpriced, I even emailed the company (Chameleon Systems) and got a response from the president/CEO. Haha, I told him ain't nobody gonna be spending money like that on unproven lights. I asked him to let me "beta" test them and do a report. He flat out was like no we don't need that shit, scientist rep our shit and some random dispensary has a video on it. Whatever, I don't know those dispensaries. And the articles I have read have never been on his company.
> 
> Also, think about all the money you spend on ducting and electricity. You will recoup the cost of these in no time (a year according to different third party articles) and even after that the bulb lasts for 7 years without degradation...no more bulbs. I'm totally for it. I will spend the money, sell my old shit to some newb, and recoup about half the cost. Then I got a dopeass water-proof light for my hydro tent. haha, sorry not trying to rant. I just feel like everyone looks at the initial cost and not the benefits down the line. Plus they take up way less space, which just means space for my girls. Right now with this fscking massive magnum hood I barely fit my can fan up top. With any of the plasma lights on the market I make up like 6-9 in of height not to mention the rest of the top bars and everything. Shit I had to place my fan up top on the outside of my tent. (which I actually like better haha)
> 
> I will let ya'll know the pass or fail on it when it comes. I won't argue what works and doesn't work on something I have never done and most here probably haven't ever even seen.


Right on il be. Keeping track of your progress, it would be nice to have a setup like that


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin hr hows the f in grow goin lol....


Good kev you.........?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

yea mate fine pal new updates are on few pages back from the last page..got sum seeds that atiitude dont stock lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> I have a 400w hps, cool tube, and several different spectrums of Cfl's.
> Just hoping the 160 takes care of all smells


It will if your just doing a couple ladies, I always go overkill just for 100% odor control


----------



## mugan (Sep 1, 2011)

sup hr, how is the grow going, well i hope


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

yep all is well theres some huge changes taking place and im sorry for the slow updates just alot of stuff going on all at
once lol


----------



## mugan (Sep 1, 2011)

ehh its cool been busy my self so guess i din't miss anything


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 1, 2011)

what up guys, i think this scrubber fan is gonna do the trick..its alot bigger than i expected. 

Check out my progress so far, any tips would be kick ass


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 1, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> For sure I will be there. I've been spreading the word on the other boards that I'm a part of. So far I have confirmed about a dozen people who otherwise wouldn't have been there. Keep spreading the word! This is a big deal, and we need to make sure that our rep's understand that we're paying attention to the fact that they are NOT upholding the will of the people.
> 
> Of the people, by the people, and for the people... yeah right.


I would like to go but I don't know anyone else going. That's a long ass drive to be going by myself...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I would like to go but I don't know anyone else going. That's a long ass drive to be going by myself...


But the issues at hand are too important for everyone affected, try to get a few people together who are or will be affected by the legislation that's coming up for a vote. Important stuff here. So far I've rounded up about a dozen to go, we're all hoping to see 10k. If you do decide to go, send me a pm a day or two before.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> what up guys, i think this scrubber fan is gonna do the trick..its alot bigger than i expected.
> 
> Check out my progress so far, any tips would be kick ass


from what I see your on track!! good equipment it looks like. how many you going to do?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

View attachment 1765493View attachment 1765481View attachment 1765479View attachment 1765476View attachment 1765483View attachment 1765482View attachment 1765496
all cleaned up and venting is in, going to try x6 in the tent to much? maybe im going to do it anyhow lol.
im running a pull air system and due to leaks theres a odor issue  so on this one im going back to push.


View attachment 1765488View attachment 1765480View attachment 1765478View attachment 1765486View attachment 1765484View attachment 1765495View attachment 1765492View attachment 1765487View attachment 1765485View attachment 1765477View attachment 1765475View attachment 1765472View attachment 1765497View attachment 1765473
well there all loaded up! they got bigger than I wanted ugg, all the outer buckets are orange kush and the inner one are dump truck. no more hash berry.
I ran out of growdan do x2 didnt get filled il fix that in the morning.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 1, 2011)

Absolutely stunning man!
Dude that shit is the bomb. Com!!!

Ima have 3 in my tent to begin with, to test how strong my scrubber is. 2 pk and 1 ww. My pk strains are pretty smelly...if this system works ill up my ladies..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> Absolutely stunning man!
> Dude that shit is the bomb. Com!!!
> 
> Ima have 3 in my tent to begin with, to test how strong my scrubber is. 2 pk and 1 ww. My pk strains are pretty smelly...if this system works ill up my ladies..


you will be fine with that scrubber! mine are huge and overkill but thats how I like it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

View attachment 1765646View attachment 1765639View attachment 1765638View attachment 1765637View attachment 1765634View attachment 1765629View attachment 1765626
BC seems to yellow up a bit and im not even flushing yet, the AN never did this and im at 2 1/2 weeks to chop.


View attachment 1765645View attachment 1765627View attachment 1765641View attachment 1765649
orange kush 

View attachment 1765625View attachment 1765623View attachment 1765648View attachment 1765644View attachment 1765630

dump truck
View attachment 1765642
white widow


so all in all the last cycle with AN seems better but the BC is easyer to use and more PH friendly!!
will be doing more with th bc to work out the bugs. hope you all like the bud porn.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 1, 2011)

wow man, just WOW!! i think my tongue just hit the keyboard! That is a lot of nice work!! I like the new avatar also, It reminds me of a spinning cursor of the box that i have on my laptop.

wish i could give ya rep, cuz you deserve it!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> wow man, just WOW!! i think my tongue just hit the keyboard! That is a lot of nice work!! I like the new avatar also, It reminds me of a spinning cursor of the box that i have on my laptop.
> 
> wish i could give ya rep, cuz you deserve it!!!


thanks stoney been puting in alot of work in there dialing shit in lol! wish I had a bit more time today I would of put in the new ballasts


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2011)

LOVE the budporn Hellraisy! hahha, ok are you serious.. Dumptruck? really ..is that really a strain or were you just testing me to see if i was paying attention.lol...shit i cant telll you how envious i am of your deep green leaves on girls getting close to harvest.mine just kept getting yellower and yellower..you really know your shit hellzy! i could learn a lot from your expertise. 
Do you vape? take care
amber


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy shiva! HR u r the man. That is some lovely LOVELY work. Mad mad props. Man I would give anything to get my hands on that dump truck lol. I love its looks. Breath taking work bro.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

How often do you flood with rockwool cubes?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

looking great man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LOVE the budporn Hellraisy! hahha, ok are you serious.. Dumptruck? really ..is that really a strain or were you just testing me to see if i was paying attention.lol...shit i cant telll you how envious i am of your deep green leaves on girls getting close to harvest.mine just kept getting yellower and yellower..you really know your shit hellzy! i could learn a lot from your expertise.
> Do you vape? take care
> amber


I have a volcano but dont use it much, yah its a local strain (dump truck) not something that can be had on the web or a dispensery!
if your geting early yellowing had you tryed upping your nitrogen a bit it dont take much? also what you useing for nutes?


----------



## indipow82 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking awesome! Makes me ready to up the tent size in a few months and start blasting all lights once again being winter is just around the corner!!!!! Mwahahahahaha that was my evil laugh! LOL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Holy shiva! HR u r the man. That is some lovely LOVELY work. Mad mad props. Man I would give anything to get my hands on that dump truck lol. I love its looks. Breath taking work bro.


thanks nat! its a once in a lifetime strain to get and it wasnt cheap by any means lol!! niether was the orange kush and it yields twice as much


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> How often do you flood with rockwool cubes?


im flooding x3 time a day for 30min each flood, I dont change flood time or how many time 
from start to finish, and flood times go like this 12:00 first flood 6:00 secound flood 12:00 third flood
is how ive been doing it sinse I got the ebb


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> looking great man


thank alot man hows yours going?


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2011)

HR! Got Damn! I just can't express how effin beautiful they are. I can't believe how freaking dark they are. Just gorgeous man!

and ps...now I know where you get your name...love the new avatar...please do not open the box. lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

indipow82 said:


> Looking awesome! Makes me ready to up the tent size in a few months and start blasting all lights once again being winter is just around the corner!!!!! Mwahahahahaha that was my evil laugh! LOL


dude im with yah cant wait for winter, be able to shut lot of stuff off and fire up that much more light, heat is a killer these days


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> thank alot man hows yours going?


good i just posted an update in the CMH thread plants are 2 weeks into flower they are 6' tall and almost 3' wide lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

fumble said:


> HR! Got Damn! I just can't express how effin beautiful they are. I can't believe how freaking dark they are. Just gorgeous man!
> 
> and ps...now I know where you get your name...love the new avatar...please do not open the box. lol


to funny fumble I dont plan on opening it lol!! thanks for the kind words fumble


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply HR. I am seriously considering switching to rockwool, because dealing with large quantities of hydroton seems to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> good i just posted an update in the CMH thread plants are 2 weeks into flower they are 6' tall and almost 3' wide lol


sweet il swing by and checkem out JDM


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> sweet il swing by and checkem out JDM


saweet lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Thanks for the reply HR. I am seriously considering switching to rockwool, because dealing with large quantities of hydroton seems to be a pain in the ass.


dude hydrotron is awsome but its like you said a major pain in the ass!! when I come up with a good way to clean it fast a sterile
il start useing it again but im like the grow chunks for now.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dude hydrotron is awsome but its like you said a major pain in the ass!! when I come up with a good way to clean it fast a sterile
> il start useing it again but im like the grow chunks for now.


try out coco man that shit rocks lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> try out coco man that shit rocks lol


can you get it in large amounts like growdan and for the same $


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> can you get it in large amounts like growdan and for the same $


12 bucks a bag 1 bag does like 9 pots and its reuseable just clean out the roots after


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> 12 bucks a bag 1 bag does like 9 pots and its reuseable just clean out the roots after


how many gallons are the buckets?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> try out coco man that shit rocks lol


IDK. I've been tinkering with growing indoor for about a year now, and I'm just now getting to the point where I feel sort of comfortable. I'm still having doubts about my room changes, but I'm pretty confident my next grow will yield the sort of results I've been looking for. I did outdoor grows for a few years, and that is easy as hell, but this is a whole new ballgame.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> how many gallons are the buckets?


2 gallon buckets in the green trees system



hornedfrog2000 said:


> IDK. I've been tinkering with growing indoor for about a year now, and I'm just now getting to the point where I feel sort of comfortable. I'm still having doubts about my room changes, but I'm pretty confident my next grow will yield the sort of results I've been looking for. I did outdoor grows for a few years, and that is easy as hell, but this is a whole new ballgame.


the coco is very similar and easier to use than most other mediums due to being totally inert only thing is you need more CalMg


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> 2 gallon buckets in the green trees system
> 
> 
> 
> the coco is very similar and easier to use than most other mediums due to being totally inert only thing is you need more CalMg


dam that is cheap!! how much cal mag you have to add extra?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

Would the coco work in a flood and drain table? I use 2 3x3' flood drain tables, and then I have a cap ebb and gro for my mothers. Does the coco end up in the reservoir, and in the pumps?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Would the coco work in a flood and drain table? I use 2 3x3' flood drain tables, and then I have a cap ebb and gro for my mothers. Does the coco end up in the reservoir, and in the pumps?


good question...............!


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Would the coco work in a flood and drain table? I use 2 3x3' flood drain tables, and then I have a cap ebb and gro for my mothers. Does the coco end up in the reservoir, and in the pumps?


mine doesnt have any issues with it. i use the botanicare coco and it worked fine. you can get different consistencies of it was well. so you could make it work.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dam that is cheap!! how much cal mag you have to add extra?


depends on ur plants and nutes obviously but not a ton more


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> depends on ur plants and nutes obviously but not a ton more


k im gunna get some and put one bucket with it and see how it does with my formula and adjust from there


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> mine doesnt have any issues with it. i use the botanicare coco and it worked fine. you can get different consistencies of it was well. so you could make it work.


Guess the only coco I really know is the stuff they use for reptiles. When I used that it was the consistency of sawdust for the most part, and I couldn't see that working at all.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Guess the only coco I really know is the stuff they use for reptiles. When I used that it was the consistency of sawdust for the most part, and I couldn't see that working at all.


just googled it theres chunky stuff look ok for the ebb buckets


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Guess the only coco I really know is the stuff they use for reptiles. When I used that it was the consistency of sawdust for the most part, and I couldn't see that working at all.


ya that is what im using thought it would make a mess, but it doesnt lol stays together well my brain bucket has no coco in it the bottom of the buckets dont have much in them either so seems to work well


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> just googled it theres chunky stuff look ok for the ebb buckets


i use the sawdust type shit too and it works fine i wanna try the chunky stuff though


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

can you imagine spending less than 40$ on medium to do x30 bucket wow that would be to cool


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> can you imagine spending less than 40$ on medium to do x30 bucket wow that would be to cool


lol ya its pretty awesome, and you dont need to clean it like hydroton that is the main reason i tried it. you veg super fast as well too


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> lol ya its pretty awesome, and you dont need to clean it like hydroton that is the main reason i tried it. you veg super fast as well too


I think i would just throw it away after and get new beings that it that cheap


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> can you imagine spending less than 40$ on medium to do x30 bucket wow that would be to cool


And be able to toss it out???? My time is valuable to me. My friends want to know what I do with all my time, and even the few that know what I do don't understand how it can take up so much time.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think i would just throw it away after and get new beings that it that cheap


Yeah, I would rather toss $30 of medium rather than spend half a sunday cleaning it for the next grow.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> And be able to toss it out???? My time is valuable to me. My friends want to know what I do with all my time, and even the few that know what I do don't understand how it can take up so much time.


yah ive got no life lol come home from work and go to work


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> And be able to toss it out???? My time is valuable to me. My friends want to know what I do with all my time, and even the few that know what I do don't understand how it can take up so much time.


shit my setups dont take much time the most i spend is an hour or two to change the all the resi's planting and harvesting is the time consuming part lol i only see my rooms once a week lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> shit my setups dont take much time the most i spend is an hour or two to change the all the resi's planting and harvesting is the time consuming part lol i only see my rooms once a week lol


Bah, I just feel like I'm always working on something around the house... You don't top off your res, or adjust your ph levels during the week?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Bah, I just feel like I'm always working on something around the house... You don't top off your res, or adjust your ph levels during the week?


nope i dont top off my res at all i let them go with the coco it only takes like 1/4 of the res to feed all 48 buckets with the coco. so as long as there is atleast 1/4 drum its fine. my ph doesnt move more than .2 in 7 days. i set at around 5.6-5.8 it ends up being at most 6.0


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> nope i dont top off my res at all i let them go with the coco it only takes like 1/4 of the res to feed all 48 buckets with the coco. so as long as there is atleast 1/4 drum its fine. my ph doesnt move more than .2 in 7 days. i set at around 5.6-5.8 it ends up being at most 6.0


So it goes from 100% full and you let it drop as far as 25% full?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> So it goes from 100% full and you let it drop as far as 25% full?


it doesnt get that low usually a little less than 1/2 full when i change res depending i have some shit that are thirsty bitches right now lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

if that is how it is with coco ims going to try it for shure


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> if that is how it is with coco ims going to try it for shure


i love it lol makes life so easy


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, defiantly the next thing on my testing schedule. If it works out it will be a massive upgrade.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

another thing i am stoked for is when they come out with 600w CMH bulbs those are gonna rock my 400w is incredible lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 1, 2011)

what the big deal with these cmh bulbs


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> what the big deal with these cmh bulbs


they put out pretty much zero heat with laser temp gun it is 100 degree F on the bulb lol and has a super wide spectrum and puts out UVB fucking rocks my socks lol


----------



## fabfun (Sep 2, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> they put out pretty much zero heat with laser temp gun it is 100 degree F on the bulb lol and has a super wide spectrum and puts out UVB fucking rocks my socks lol


just find illumination on here he knows all about cmh


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> they put out pretty much zero heat with laser temp gun it is 100 degree F on the bulb lol and has a super wide spectrum and puts out UVB fucking rocks my socks lol


how soon can we see some 600 on the market?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> how soon can we see some 600 on the market?


wish i knew man all they said was they were working on it.....i emailed phillips lol i am going to change half my lights in my big rooms to CMH 600 when they come out and fuck if they had 1000w it would be amazing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

Im a 600 guy so my votes on 600


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> just find illumination on here he knows all about cmh


hey fab theres update a page or so back


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

thats what im talking about hr mate excellent pal...respect..rep given well deserved.


hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1765493View attachment 1765481View attachment 1765479View attachment 1765476View attachment 1765483View attachment 1765482View attachment 1765496
> all cleaned up and venting is in, going to try x6 in the tent to much? maybe im going to do it anyhow lol.
> im running a pull air system and due to leaks theres a odor issue  so on this one im going back to push.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im a 600 guy so my votes on 600


i might convert idk lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thats what im talking about hr mate excellent pal...respect..rep given well deserved.


thanks kev thought you would like that! got the last 2 in the buckets and flipped them woot!!, had 10 extras still in the table
so I flipped them to lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

yea mate sound pal..excellent as usual mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> i might convert idk lol


large ops 600 are the way to go unless you have a endless amount of cash to throw at 1000s


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> large ops 600 are the way to go unless you have a endless amount of cash to throw at 1000s


ding ding ding lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

O MR money bags lol JK I wish I could go 1000s but for now 600 work well.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> O MR money bags lol JK I wish I could go 1000s but for now 600 work well.


lol i dont mind the extra power for the extra yield potential you get. i need to get the most i can out of the room so 1k watts is the way i go with them. i will consider the 600w mixed in with 1000s mix of spectrum and uvb would be amazing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

yah it would be we all need to bug them to speed up the prossess


----------



## stillgamble (Sep 2, 2011)

jd how many times a day do u flood with the coco?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

stillgamble said:


> jd how many times a day do u flood with the coco?


depends what stage right now in flower once when lights come on once 6 hours in once when lights go off so 3 times


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> depends what stage right now in flower once when lights come on once 6 hours in once when lights go off so 3 times


same as i do for growdan and hydrotron


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> same as i do for growdan and hydrotron


i flood way more in hydroton


----------



## EvolAlex (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1765646View attachment 1765639View attachment 1765638View attachment 1765637View attachment 1765634View attachment 1765629View attachment 1765626
> BC seems to yellow up a bit and im not even flushing yet, the AN never did this and im at 2 1/2 weeks to chop.
> 
> 
> ...


let me bump this up for you,,, just beautiful


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> let me bump this up for you,,, just beautiful


thanks evol...........!!


----------



## stillgamble (Sep 2, 2011)

do u think a 30 min in hydroton is to much for 12 buckets? im have the flo n gro so there 4 gal buckets with 3 gal inserts and flood 3 times a day for 15 min right now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

stillgamble said:


> do u think a 30 min in hydroton is to much for 12 buckets? im have the flo n gro so there 4 gal buckets with 3 gal inserts and flood 3 times a day for 15 min right now


im geting a titan flow grow next month and im going to max it out to 24 and still flood for 30min cant hurt any


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

stillgamble said:


> do u think a 30 min in hydroton is to much for 12 buckets? im have the flo n gro so there 4 gal buckets with 3 gal inserts and flood 3 times a day for 15 min right now


flood until last bucket fills up then drain that is what i do only flood enough to let medium dry for a bit to let O2 get in to roots then flood


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im geting a titan flow grow next month and im going to max it out to 24 and still flood for 30min cant hurt any


get greentrees its so much better man


----------



## stillgamble (Sep 2, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> get greentrees its so much better man


what size buckets r the green trees? and what size hose does it use? i love the square buckets of the flo and the 360 mesh insert and ive heard people say the 3/4 in hose fills and drains faster than the cap. i love the system so far. ill bump my flood time to 30 min and see how the ladies like it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

Il look into it jdm


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

stillgamble said:


> what size buckets r the green trees? and what size hose does it use? i love the square buckets of the flo and the 360 mesh insert and ive heard people say the 3/4 in hose fills and drains faster than the cap. i love the system so far. ill bump my flood time to 30 min and see how the ladies like it.


2 gal pots with 3/4" tube and raised buckets they have the most advanced system out yet. i will be testing their new 4 gal system


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

here are some pics of that hell room lol just a note i was 5 days late on res change since i ran out of bud xl lol and didnt get a chance to get more so if u see some plants not happy that is why, and color is off due to green lighting. im stoked they look that good after the shit they been through.



pleaes dont bother telling me the def i know its been handled lol they were starved for a day or two probably lol

man they look like shit huh haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dam dude you can control the level of flood height!


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam dude you can control the level of flood height!


hell ya i love it lol good in coco to only wet the lower part so roots gotta stretch for that juice lol but ya look at my poor plants FUCKING HATE ASSISTANTS


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

Big question is there inner buckets!


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Big question is there inner buckets!


yes of course


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

look nice them lad...rep given..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

Im geting the green trees way better from what i see


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im geting the green trees way better from what i see


man i been telling you that since i joined the cap thread haha if u want i can give u a deal on one i have wholesale act with them


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

What kind od cost is a 24 sith without tron?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> What kind od cost is a 24 sith without tron?


take like 10% off retail plus shipping

dont have cost in front of me, and too lazy to open quickbooks right now lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool cool il let you know when the time comes


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Cool cool il let you know when the time comes


cool deal man if u need anything let me know i'll hook u up lol


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> look nice them lad...rep given..


id rep u back but its maxed lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just crazy how much better the construction is and the buckets and all


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just crazy how much better the construction is and the buckets and all


thats what i keep tryin to tell everyone they are constantly improving the design lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

You ever had a issue with the comand box? Or the bucket warping?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> You ever had a issue with the comand box? Or the bucket warping?


not with greentrees but CAP fuck ya 3 brains died in 2 months


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

K well all thing have flaws are you saying you have never had any sort of issue with these?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> K well all thing have flaws are you saying you have never had any sort of issue with these?


no sir. only issue was forgetting to set the flood level lol once and it overflowed haha but that is user error not design flaw. other than that i have probably 8 or so of these systems with 48 buckets going right now with no issues


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sweet jdm. Im sold bro and il take your word on it! 

Im out for the the night il hit you back up tomorrow we chat more about it, thank and peace


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

peace glad to help


----------



## Grewdat (Sep 2, 2011)

I saw that ya'll were talking about using coco as a medium. Specifically with the ebb n grow....

We use coco chips in both tables and ebb n grow buckets. It is reusable and retains a very good amount of moisture inside the chips that the roots can get at but drains very fast. You can't overwater with this stuff. We haven't run into any cal/mag issues while using it. It is also extremely inexpensive. 

For cleaning between cycles we run some enzyme through it. 

It comes dry and compressed. A small package, which is about a cubic foot and will expand out into about 8 cubic feet. The cubic foot package costs about 10 bucks. 

Preparation is similar to hydroton in that it needs to be rinsed. We fill a bathtub about halfway with water @ 5.8. Add about 150 ml of cal/mag and a bit of thrive alive for the pre/soak rinse. Your first week of use the res is gonna get dark in color with little particles but it's np for plants or pumps. After that you don't get much in the way of particles and much less than you have using hydroton. 

My favorite part of this medium is the fact you don't ever have to adjust your ph... even with AN my PH sits perfect for nearly the entire grow. Only time PH needs to be adjusted is during aggressive veg. growth due to release of n3. 

It's a great medium and imo superior to just about anything out there except maybe Mapito which you can't get in the states anyway. 

Anyway, nice grow m8 and here's linky to some coco chips. 

http://www.sensivcocopeat.com/coco-chips.html


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice stuff HR, looking good.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grewdat said:


> I saw that ya'll were talking about using coco as a medium. Specifically with the ebb n grow....
> 
> We use coco chips in both tables and ebb n grow buckets. It is reusable and retains a very good amount of moisture inside the chips that the roots can get at but drains very fast. You can't overwater with this stuff. We haven't run into any cal/mag issues while using it. It is also extremely inexpensive.
> 
> ...


Nice bit of info grew thanks bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Nice stuff HR, looking good.


Thanks wolverine givin my best shot


----------



## stillgamble (Sep 2, 2011)

does the greentrees iner bucket have holes on the sides or just the bottom? i think one thing the titan has an advantage is the 360 mesh iner bucket. i think this helps with co2 get into the roots. and u can also check to see how wet the rocks or coco is to see if ur watering to much or to little. and ive heard the square buckets dont tip as easy as the round ones do. but im sure both r great systems.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

stillgamble said:


> does the greentrees iner bucket have holes on the sides or just the bottom? i think one thing the titan has an advantage is the 360 mesh iner bucket. i think this helps with co2 get into the roots. and u can also check to see how wet the rocks or coco is to see if ur watering to much or to little. and ive heard the square buckets dont tip as easy as the round ones do. but im sure both r great systems.


holes are in bottom. also roots need o2 not co2 lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

mornin hr mate hows things today/tonite


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

Well i did a close inspection of the girls that were next to the herme hashberrys! Well my worst thoughts
Were true there was some seed pods  not bad but im doing a crash course flush then chop yah its early
But im looking at the bigger picture.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

sorry to hear that mate but hope it turns out ok have they opened


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

No yhey havnt. Did i get the mod spot kev been away all day


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

what section did you want hydro


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

yea it says moderator under your name congrats mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sweet now I see it lol thanks kev


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

no probs mate this is gunna be fun...


----------



## fabfun (Sep 3, 2011)

congratulations


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> congratulations


Sup fab how you been? I see you got a mod spot to congrats


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sup fab how you been? I see you got a mod spot to congrats


*hi'gh.. i would like to get banned please... abuse your power Hellz.. join the darkside.. hehe


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 3, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *hi'gh.. i would like to get banned please... abuse your power Hellz.. join the darkside.. hehe


i feel like the genie from alladin so much power but its held back lol.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 3, 2011)

stillgamble said:


> does the greentrees iner bucket have holes on the sides or just the bottom? i think one thing the titan has an advantage is the 360 mesh iner bucket. i think this helps with co2 get into the roots. and u can also check to see how wet the rocks or coco is to see if ur watering to much or to little. and ive heard the square buckets dont tip as easy as the round ones do. but im sure both r great systems.


Dude, you don't want co2 getting to your roots because the roots don't take in co2, only o2. The stomata are the only part of a plant that takes in co2, the roots need oxygen. Love the avatar. Motorboat, motorboat....


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 3, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Dude, you don't want co2 getting to your roots because the roots don't take in co2, only o2. The stomata are the only part of a plant that takes in co2, the roots need oxygen. Love the avatar. Motorboat, motorboat....


*ah shizzle, its wolv! and he just delivered some dank fun facts... enjoy


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 3, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *ah shizzle, its wolv! and he just delivered some dank fun facts... enjoy


How goes it cw? I didn't see that you had already answered that until I had already commented and got to the next page.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 3, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> How goes it cw? I didn't see that you had already answered that until I had already commented and got to the next page.


If your answering, I'll get out of the way sir . I'm just bored waiting for LEDs .. So I'll just camp at hellz spot lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

sup wiz, got to bounce out of here for a bit be back on little later


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> sup wiz, got to bounce out of here for a bit be back on little later


Fosho brah . Catch you l8rs


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

View attachment 1768742View attachment 1768746View attachment 1768748View attachment 1768745

so I got the lumas in woot  so simple ive run older digi ballasts before and had bad luck!
so lets hope for better results with newer style digi ballasts. going to upgrade the MLC4X
with a MLC8X as soon as it get to the shop, then il juice up the tent to x6 600s, Il get picks
up soon.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 3, 2011)

nice new setup man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> nice new setup man


im leary of the digi but the super lummin seting is to cool
and its clearly brighter


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im leary of the digi but the super lummin seting is to cool
> and its clearly brighter


not a fan of lumateks or any digi really lol i am testing them now because i got a bunch given to me so we will see


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

kinda the same story here, I wouldnt of thought about! but at 150$ea. I couldnt pass on it


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 3, 2011)

great deal where lol that is lower than my cost


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

im good friends with a shop owner, and hes been trying foe ever to turn me to digi's


----------



## fabfun (Sep 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im good friends with a shop owner, and hes been trying foe ever to turn me to digi's


i just use magnetic ballast from street lights for 10 or 20 bucks 
but some complain about electrical feedback on phones and stuff thats why when lights are on u get lines in pic 
but i never heard it on phones


----------



## fabfun (Sep 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im good friends with a shop owner, and hes been trying foe ever to turn me to digi's


sure he is 
thats cause he wants your money 
if what u got works fuck that replace them when what u got goes bad


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

there mine for that cost and if it works im done with mags but il never get rid of them.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i just use magnetic ballast from street lights for 10 or 20 bucks
> but some complain about electrical feedback on phones and stuff thats why when lights are on u get lines in pic
> but i never heard it on phones


so far ive been checking to see if the rfi signal is present and im not seeing it in anything electrical.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> there mine for that cost and if it works im done with mags but il never get rid of them.


i save all my stuff never know when something will go bad or we fuck it up 
need back ups


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i save all my stuff never know when something will go bad or we fuck it up
> need back ups


yep very true...........


----------



## fabfun (Sep 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yep very true...........


some times i get in a rush and wire stuff up wrong and well then have to think where did i stash that other 400 watt


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

dude thats funny about a year ago ? converted to 240 and forgot to flip the ballasts over and the power cord were conected
to x plugs! well i fliped them on and x4 ballast were smokin lol sucked bad.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 3, 2011)

I used to build computers. I dare you to forget the heatsink thermal paste. That smells lingers and sucks when the processor is 400 bucks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> I used to build computers. I dare you to forget the heatsink thermal paste. That smells lingers and sucks when the processor is 400 bucks


lol that would suck man I built one back in the day and if that happen I would of gone into orbit


----------



## fabfun (Sep 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dude thats funny about a year ago ? converted to 240 and forgot to flip the ballasts over and the power cord were conected
> to x plugs! well i fliped them on and x4 ballast were smokin lol sucked bad.


shit that sucks i just fried my circuit board in my stove it cost 240 to replace


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> shit that sucks i just fried my circuit board in my stove it cost 240 to replace


............................ugg................................


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

well a update 4 hour running and the tent is at 68F with x4 600 so it looks like adding x2 more is going to be not a issue 
this run going to kick some serius ass x6 600 in a 10x10 dam thats some light should be a very good run, also adding tomato
cages later tonight.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> well a update 4 hour running and the tent is at 68F with x4 600 so it looks like adding x2 more is going to be not a issue
> this run going to kick some serius ass x6 600 in a 10x10 dam thats some light should be a very good run, also adding tomato
> cages later tonight.


wow dude, you really did do a great job with the ventilation!!! 68F is awesome!!!! sounds like you will need tomato fences, not cages!!! you have one of the biggest and best grows i follow, keep it growin strong bro!!!


----------



## fabfun (Sep 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> well a update 4 hour running and the tent is at 68F with x4 600 so it looks like adding x2 more is going to be not a issue
> this run going to kick some serius ass x6 600 in a 10x10 dam thats some light should be a very good run, also adding tomato
> cages later tonight.


man thats sweet 68 
i never could get below 85f


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> wow dude, you really did do a great job with the ventilation!!! 68F is awesome!!!! sounds like you will need tomato fences, not cages!!! you have one of the biggest and best grows i follow, keep it growin strong bro!!!


will do stoney this one could be for the books lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> man thats sweet 68
> i never could get below 85f


the key was when DRgreen sold me on not going to many light on one ducking run so I split it up and
went with his design and there it was lower than I could of thought was posable.


----------



## fumble (Sep 3, 2011)

That's killer HR! You are gonna have one hell of a grow.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 3, 2011)

fumble said:


> That's killer HR! You are gonna have one hell of a grow.


I hope so cause I shut down tent 1 for a while.


----------



## fumble (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay...The indoor thing is gonna be my bf's...I will be doing mamma and clones, but he will have the ebb and grow. I want a tent for my purposes, he will just be setting up the room.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

fumble said:


> Okay...The indoor thing is gonna be my bf's...I will be doing mamma and clones, but he will have the ebb and grow. I want a tent for my purposes, he will just be setting up the room.


so your going to fire up a ebb?


----------



## fabfun (Sep 4, 2011)

fumble said:


> Okay...The indoor thing is gonna be my bf's...I will be doing mamma and clones, but he will have the ebb and grow. I want a tent for my purposes, he will just be setting up the room.


damn u really do have him whooped 
make him work for it 
carry around cardboard sign say '' will work for ......"


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

fabfun said:


> damn u really do have him whooped
> make him work for it
> carry around cardboard sign say '' will work for ......"


haha...................................................


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 4, 2011)

fabfun said:


> damn u really do have him whooped
> make him work for it
> carry around cardboard sign say '' will work for ......"


hahahahaha

if that don't get ya growin bigger buds, nothin will!!!


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2011)

Lmao!!! Yeah HR, that is the plan. We have a room set up now with 2 1000's. We did one run with a hydro unit and it went wayyyy bad. The whole thing was trash. I want an ebb and grow because it is simplistic in design and easy to use. Easy to test the Ph and all that stuff. Butttttt, still need to get a lot of shit dialed in first.

Believe me Fab, I crack that whip! lol


----------



## fabfun (Sep 4, 2011)

fumble said:


> Lmao!!! Yeah HR, that is the plan. We have a room set up now with 2 1000's. We did one run with a hydro unit and it went wayyyy bad. The whole thing was trash. I want an ebb and grow because it is simplistic in design and easy to use. Easy to test the Ph and all that stuff. Butttttt, still need to get a lot of shit dialed in first.
> 
> Believe me Fab, I crack that whip! lol



if it went way bad just blame it on him 
why not 
it was his fault


----------



## fabfun (Sep 4, 2011)

fumble said:


> Lmao!!! Yeah HR, that is the plan. We have a room set up now with 2 1000's. We did one run with a hydro unit and it went wayyyy bad. The whole thing was trash. I want an ebb and grow because it is simplistic in design and easy to use. Easy to test the Ph and all that stuff. Butttttt, still need to get a lot of shit dialed in first.
> 
> Believe me Fab, I crack that whip! lol


[video=youtube;j_QLzthSkfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_QLzthSkfM[/video]


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2011)

CaRack that Whip! LMAO! Brings me waaaay back.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

*HYDRO FARMER eh hellz.. hehe

sup bro


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Canna - what's up?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

fumble said:


> CaRack that Whip! LMAO! Brings me waaaay back.


hey fumble just get it and set it up il help yah get it going!!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

*just bored bro, nothing planned tonight, just got stuck at home watching HBO specials.. lol

You?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *HYDRO FARMER eh hellz.. hehe
> 
> sup bro


 dam HBO hmm and blunts?...........


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2011)

I love you for the offer HR but it is 'his thing' I have tried directing him to this thread, but you know, leading a horse to water and all that shit.
Believe me though, when it becomes 'my thing' I will deff be hitting you up!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

fumble said:


> I love you for the offer HR but it is 'his thing' I have tried directing him to this thread, but you know, leading a horse to water and all that shit.
> Believe me though, when it becomes 'my thing' I will deff be hitting you up!


is he wanting to learn the hard way? tell him theres a easy way


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dam HBO hmm and blunts?...........


*ill skip the blunts and take the joints instead hehe, freaking full of the taco bell combo.. oooo i sense farts coming soon :\


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *ill skip the blunts and take the joints instead hehe, freaking full of the taco bell combo.. oooo i sense farts coming soon :\


yah blunts=farts to fing funny !


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2011)

ooohh Canna...I feel for you! Taco Bell? Ouch. With you on the joints though, blunts are too harsh for me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

View attachment 1768984View attachment 1768983View attachment 1768981View attachment 1768980View attachment 1768979View attachment 1768978View attachment 1768976View attachment 1768972ok not shure how the cages are going to work look like a pain in the ass!! but here they are


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

mornin hr hows things mate..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin hr hows things mate..


sup kev now we have the hole gang here, how thing with you


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

the help the branching and never mind about previous question i got the answer at same time..looking good mate


hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1768984View attachment 1768983View attachment 1768981View attachment 1768980View attachment 1768979View attachment 1768978View attachment 1768976View attachment 1768972ok not shure how the cages are going to work look like a pain in the ass!! but here they are


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

*omg.. if it aint murph dawg, hollah


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

doin sound mate sound ...i can see your are coming along nicely mate


hellraizer30 said:


> sup kev now we have the hole gang here, how thing with you


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

ok now that all that has been cleared up we can get back on track. big thanks to mellokitty for fixing it
so il be getting to other 2 digi today sinse the temps are all good! and hopefully the MLC come in the mail 
tuesday with the holiday pushing shiping back. I will be offline for a week starting from thursday so nothings
happened just got to go out of town family shit. still alittle up in the air about the tomato cages but time 
will tell.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> ok now that all that has been cleared up we can get back on track. big thanks to mellokitty for fixing it
> so il be getting to other 2 digi today sinse the temps are all good! and hopefully the MLC come in the mail
> tuesday with the holiday pushing shiping back. I will be offline for a week starting from thursday so nothings
> happened just got to go out of town family shit. still alittle up in the air about the tomato cages but time
> will tell.


thanks kitty 
so u are going to get the digital ones after all?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

x4 of them are already in and the tent is glowing way brighter


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 4, 2011)

sweet nice cleanup job


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

hey JDM you ever used tomato cages?


----------



## fabfun (Sep 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> x4 of them are already in and the tent is glowing way brighter


what did u say u paid 150 ? thats not bad


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

View attachment 1769862View attachment 1769861View attachment 1769860View attachment 1769859View attachment 1769858View attachment 1769857View attachment 1769856View attachment 1769854well im reposting these what yah think!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

fabfun said:


> what did u say u paid 150 ? thats not bad


yah 150$ ea. was a steal of a deal


----------



## fabfun (Sep 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah 150$ ea. was a steal of a deal


cool and r they switchable


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1769862View attachment 1769861View attachment 1769860View attachment 1769859View attachment 1769858View attachment 1769857View attachment 1769856View attachment 1769854well im reposting these what yah think!



I was considering using these before my grow got put into hyper drive. My next grow will consist of either tomato cages or something along those lines. My plants now don't have enough support to hold up their buds. Shit is falling all over the place lol


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 4, 2011)

yes i do they are awesome for stringy OG plants


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

fabfun said:


> cool and r they switchable


yep they shure are


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I was considering using these before my grow got put into hyper drive. My next grow will consist of either tomato cages or something along those lines. My plants now don't have enough support to hold up their buds. Shit is falling all over the place lol


yah im trying to avoid that from happening


----------



## fabfun (Sep 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah im trying to avoid that from happening


check out fdds thread he uses netting to avoid that


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

hey fan send me a link, you talking about treliss?


----------



## fabfun (Sep 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hey fab send me a link, you talking about treliss?


here it is btw u misspelled my name 
but i am a fan
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/442541-fdd2blks-basic-trimming-topping-techniques-55.html


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 4, 2011)

I wanted to use tomato cages. A friend who has been growing for close to 10 years uses them. Seem like they would get in the way less than a Scrog when doing large scale growing.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

what im hoping but when you look into the tent it look so crowded


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 4, 2011)

cages are also nice because they protect the plant when moving them around. keeps them very rigid and strong.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

awsome thanks everybody im geting a better feeling about them now


----------



## fabfun (Sep 4, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> I wanted to use tomato cages. A friend who has been growing for close to 10 years uses them. Seem like they would get in the way less than a Scrog when doing large scale growing.


he isnt doing scrog it is to support buds weight


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 4, 2011)

fabfun said:


> he isnt doing scrog it is to support buds weight


Wouldn't putting up a screen to support bud weight still technically be a 'Screen of Green'? I'm just saying. Even if he isn't weaving the pattern it is still the same technique isn't it?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

it is the same yechnique just on a much larger scale


----------



## fabfun (Sep 4, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Wouldn't putting up a screen to support bud weight still technically be a 'Screen of Green'? I'm just saying. Even if he isn't weaving the pattern it is still the same technique isn't it?


i dont know i thnk he was asked that meaning fdd and i think he said yes i guess u could call it that

but dont quote me


----------



## Advanced Nutrient (Sep 7, 2011)

didnt read all 100 pgs but love ur style best of the best and experamentation. thats what i like to see. do u run co2 and what medium do u use?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

ive gone from hydrotron to growdan crutons to growdan chunks next im going to try rockwool flock and coco, no c02 yet but as soon 
as I get out of the tents and build a sealed room im going to add c02. thanks for checking it out, I have been real busy and slow to
update but will soon.


----------



## Refusedpanda (Sep 7, 2011)

Stopping in to say hello. Man I wish I had the space for what you have going on. I already got rid of my couch for the 5x5, studio apt LOL. Peace


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

View attachment 1775057View attachment 1775061check this out original orange kush mother over a year old  and over 10 foot tall lol
View attachment 1775059View attachment 1775058so hears the hashberry hermie fing tasty to bad its herma-reffic!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

lol i wanna see that bad boy budded outside ahhaha nice man nice, so far what medium you like best out of those, i prefer the hydroton right now because grodan can get kinda pricey but its hard to argue with the results.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1775057View attachment 1775061check this out original orange kush mother over a year old  and over 10 foot tall lol
> View attachment 1775059View attachment 1775058so hears the hashberry hermie fing tasty to bad its herma-reffic!!


*gD look at those trichs... mMm.. nice brah


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

serious that was a frosty ass herm lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> lol i wanna see that bad boy budded outside ahhaha nice man nice, so far what medium you like best out of those, i prefer the hydroton right now because grodan can get kinda pricey but its hard to argue with the results.


yah there is no outdoor season where I live so this mother has out grown our ability to keep her alive  so I was thinking of taking
a chain saw and cuting it down like a tree lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> serious that was a frosty ass herm lol


yah ive been thinking of doing a run of it and flushing alittle early to be prepared for when it dicks out and chop it!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

SUper crop that ten footer man and run it along a wall or something inside lol DO IT flower that sucker you know you want to train that bitch into submission lol


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 7, 2011)

make her into a hundred million clones and send them to all of us....damn I wish that was possible. 

.......I got like 4 rockwool plugs I can chip in! *cries, alone, in the dark*


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

sounds like a damn good way to save a herm to me =). It sucks when caterpillars get you too, but i like makin oil out of those ones cuz i dont fuck around when i see caterpillars, shit comes down. Your lucky, no outdoor season to have to worry about brown moths layin eggs and given you the damn caterpillars lol. Luckily i've never had them inside just outside and man they do DAMAGE. I usually just chop those ones and BHO them, i been doing that to my herms lately too, havent had one in a while though. knock on wood lol



hellraizer30 said:


> yah ive been thinking of doing a run of it and flushing alittle early to be prepared for when it dicks out and chop it!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> SUper crop that ten footer man and run it along a wall or something inside lol DO IT flower that sucker you know you want to train that bitch into submission lol


lol might try to do somthing shure does seem like a waist to chop it, yield would be huge to


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

lol hahahaha oh how some of us wish lol i havent had real orange kush in damn near ten years closest i have seen has been this jilly bean and agent orange, jillys stone wasnt like it at all though, however nice high though. Still waitin on the AO, i wanna see nug porn of that orange kush


Lanternslight said:


> make her into a hundred million clones and send the to all of us. I got like 4 rockwool plugs I can chip in.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> make her into a hundred million clones and send them to all of us....damn I wish that was possible.
> 
> .......I got like 4 rockwool plugs I can chip in! *cries, alone, in the dark*


man if things were different in the world id do it for shure!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

yeild would be out of control man lol get a 400 gallon smart pot and transplant that sucker lol the plant is so damn big you would need to start a room just for it lol HAHAHA



hellraizer30 said:


> lol might try to do somthing shure does seem like a waist to chop it, yield would be huge to


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 7, 2011)

Or do like that one guy and put that hoe in a warehouse and finish her out. Have a real Ganja-Tree!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

if u chainsaw it i want a vid of the majestic beast dying man VID I CALL VID i must see live action of it goin down



hellraizer30 said:


> yah there is no outdoor season where I live so this mother has out grown our ability to keep her alive  so I was thinking of taking
> a chain saw and cuting it down like a tree lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

from what I know about this strain of orange kush I goes back many years of being held secrete in a basement up to the time I got it for a fare
price. from then on ive never seen it anywhere and the old grower droped off the face of the planet to, so im happy to have it now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

if it gets chain sawed il film it


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

damn ur makin my mouth water man i want i want i want, where can i get some real orange kush in cali =( NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol i must obtain some.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> damn ur makin my mouth water man i want i want i want, where can i get some real orange kush in cali =( NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol i must obtain some.


I dont know about cali I thought cali had everything lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *gD look at those trichs... mMm.. nice brah


thanks wiz for checking it out


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

not everything sir not everything. I got a question about the venting for your room your exhausting it through that filter i noticed, i also noticed in one of the pics on the first page 2 6 inch fans it looked like in one tent, mainly i was curious how your cooling your hoods, are you using ac in the cabs to just keep ambient temps down or are you pullin in fresh air from the outside thru your hood and exhausting out the other side? Just curious because i have 3 booths i built, one is mother room one is and ebb and flow and one is a water farm. Plan is to actively intake them all at the same time with a 278 cfm fan and exhaust them all with a single 10 or 12 inch fan using electric back draft dampers so i can shut down certain runs at certain times. Heres the kicker though, every booth needs an active exhaust for the grow area and only one currently needs an active exhaust for the grow area and HPS im running in it because in the other booths im using T5 or LED depending on mother or flower.

Just something i been mulling over in my head trying to figure out how im going to do it, i got a pretty good idea but im not positive it will work yet. I want to run a y fitting on the hps booth so i can pull stale air out and also pull air over the bulb. Just thought id get your 2c


----------



## Bleedmaize (Sep 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1775057View attachment 1775061check this out original orange kush mother over a year old  and over 10 foot tall lol
> View attachment 1775059View attachment 1775058so hears the hashberry hermie fing tasty to bad its herma-reffic!!


Thats Intense Mister!! Orange Kush is one of my all time favs!! I can Never find a good cut of that around town. Need to start a few seeds. Some of the best citrus , cleaner product og infested shit i ever had!! Was a OK Pheno. Props bro. You are very sick Gardner! I think You just decided one of the three strains i'm getting seeds of!!! 

Cheers


----------



## kether noir (Sep 7, 2011)

93

brilliant pics mate. your orange kush sounds interesting. i do enjoy the citrus terpens. sub'd up.


93 93/93


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> not everything sir not everything. I got a question about the venting for your room your exhausting it through that filter i noticed, i also noticed in one of the pics on the first page 2 6 inch fans it looked like in one tent, mainly i was curious how your cooling your hoods, are you using ac in the cabs to just keep ambient temps down or are you pullin in fresh air from the outside thru your hood and exhausting out the other side? Just curious because i have 3 booths i built, one is mother room one is and ebb and flow and one is a water farm. Plan is to actively intake them all at the same time with a 278 cfm fan and exhaust them all with a single 10 or 12 inch fan using electric back draft dampers so i can shut down certain runs at certain times. Heres the kicker though, every booth needs an active exhaust for the grow area and only one currently needs an active exhaust for the grow area and HPS im running in it because in the other booths im using T5 or LED depending on mother or flower.
> 
> Just something i been mulling over in my head trying to figure out how im going to do it, i got a pretty good idea but im not positive it will work yet. I want to run a y fitting on the hps booth so i can pull stale air out and also pull air over the bulb. Just thought id get your 2c


each tent has a scrubber with a 6in vortex pushing air through the shields and to the outside, the room the tent is in has a 8in intank cooling the room
the tent is in, then theres x2 4in fan pulling air from that room into the tents, temps are running 68F to 75F the room the tent is in the temps there are
65F. humititys running at 45% and droping as we get closer to winter.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

Bleedmaize said:


> Thats Intense Mister!! Orange Kush is one of my all time favs!! I can Never find a good cut of that around town. Need to start a few seeds. Some of the best citrus , cleaner product og infested shit i ever had!! Was a OK Pheno. Props bro. You are very sick Gardner! I think You just decided one of the three strains i'm getting seeds of!!!
> 
> Cheers


thanks bleed.........................


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> brilliant pics mate. your orange kush sounds interesting. i do enjoy the citrus terpens. sub'd up.
> 
> ...


hey right on glad your sub'd up il try and get some pics up of the progress!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

yea your in cold central no wonder you dont have to worry too much about heat lol my ambient temps in the garage right now are 90 generally speaking cause of how much heat so cal has been getting and i dont run ac yet.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking good HR,got me wanting to try a set up like this


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> yea your in cold central no wonder you dont have to worry too much about heat lol my ambient temps in the garage right now are 90 generally speaking cause of how much heat so cal has been getting and i dont run ac yet.


I would die if things are that hot lol, i could never run hydro in that heat


----------



## vapedup (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't just like my grow HR, COMMENT!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

really? im having EXCELLENT results right now and its balls hot lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Don't just like my grow HR, COMMENT!


sorry bro just been so busy with family stuff, il hit it up


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> really? im having EXCELLENT results right now and its balls hot lol.


yah just to much BS to deal with.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

not a single problem but some ants and gnats gnats i dealt with ants like my mollases lol but they arent causing a problem cuz i kill em off on the quickness everyday. I've had no mold issues or mildew or anything like that. I dont even run a cooler on my res, its ambient but then again since im water farmin it right now it gets drank up pretty quick, and AO is a heavy feeder so every other day its got a full res. of fresh nutrients or water in it.

What problems have you had in the heat with your hydro setup just curious cause i wanna know what to look for its still pretty new to me im a soil man at heart always will be but hydro is just too cool.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy hell that's a huge lady lol I've never had orange kush but it must be some fire if you've kept it around that long. I like this idea...



Kaptain Kron said:


> SUper crop that ten footer man and run it along a wall or something inside lol DO IT flower that sucker you know you want to train that bitch into submission lol


 That would be one crazy bush of a plant. Screw the chainsaw. Get rope and tie that hoe down!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

hahaha time to get kinky with her man do some crazy bondage, I WANNA SEE SOME BONDAGE PORN WITH THE TEN FOOT AMAZONIAN RED HEAD YOU GOT IN THERE!!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

Dude grow that beast out and put a swing on it. You could charge people to come sit on the only swing attached to an MJ plant in the world LOL Fuck it, build a treehouse in that bitch. Get creative, not destructive haha


----------



## potpimp (Sep 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> heres some pics of last cycle
> View attachment 1713577
> harvest pics


I think I just came in my pants over this one.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 7, 2011)

potpimp said:


> I think I just came in my pants over this one.



TMI BRO TMI but they are nice


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> not a single problem but some ants and gnats gnats i dealt with ants like my mollases lol but they arent causing a problem cuz i kill em off on the quickness everyday. I've had no mold issues or mildew or anything like that. I dont even run a cooler on my res, its ambient but then again since im water farmin it right now it gets drank up pretty quick, and AO is a heavy feeder so every other day its got a full res. of fresh nutrients or water in it.
> 
> What problems have you had in the heat with your hydro setup just curious cause i wanna know what to look for its still pretty new to me im a soil man at heart always will be but hydro is just too cool.


bad bactiria/slime in the res, but now im rolling a chiller, and using compost teas.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Holy hell that's a huge lady lol I've never had orange kush but it must be some fire if you've kept it around that long. I like this idea...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be one crazy bush of a plant. Screw the chainsaw. Get rope and tie that hoe down!


been going over with my budy how to tie it down and get enough light to it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Dude grow that beast out and put a swing on it. You could charge people to come sit on the only swing attached to an MJ plant in the world LOL Fuck it, build a treehouse in that bitch. Get creative, not destructive haha


you know whats crazy is ive herd peeps talking about always trying to get a 10 plus footer even outside and how hard it is and this sucker
a rock star lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

potpimp said:


> I think I just came in my pants over this one.


right on potpimp glad you stoped by you like?


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> bad bactiria/slime in the res, but now im rolling a chiller, and using compost teas.


it was potpimp swear it wasnt me 
he even admitted he came


----------



## potpimp (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh yes I likee very much!!! LOL @ Fab.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 8, 2011)

Can you recommend a basic compost tea for a beginner?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Can you recommend a basic compost tea for a beginner?


The one that works great for me is hiesinbergs thread il get a link for yah


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 8, 2011)

Great info! Going pick the stuff up in the am and brew the tea over the next 48 hours. Can't wait to dump this in! Will only be in for a couple days before res change but I think it will be worth it. Should I add the tea midway between rez change or right after a res change or a fresh rez? 

Domo


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

Heres a break down it might take a min to rite it all one sec


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Heres a break down it might take a min to rite it all one sec


Faster! My idiot internet generation can't stand the suspense...I just keep clicking the "new posts" button like I'm posessed by some horrible pot growing demon...well, maybe not so horrible


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

1) humbolt myco madness
2) ewc (eartworm castings)
3) molassiss
4) 5gal bucket
5) large air pump and stones larger the better
6) clean sock


Fill the 5gal buck with 4gals drop the air stones in. Then add 1/2 to 1 tsp of myco and 1tbs of molassis.
Take x2 hand fulls of ewc and put it in the sock tie it off and drop it in. It should start to foam by the 12hr
Mark and clear up by 48hrs. 

When the tea is done your first dose is 1gal of tea for every 10 gal of res water. The left overs put in the fridge,
Will last 10days that way, every three days add 1 cup per 10gals to keep the bennys fresh.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

1) humbolt myco madness
2) ewc (eartworm castings)
3) molassiss
4) 5gal bucket
5) large air pump and stones larger the better
6) clean sock


Fill the 5gal buck with 4gals drop the air stones in. Then add 1/2 to 1 tsp of myco and 1tbs of molassis.
Take x2 hand fulls of ewc and put it in the sock tie it off and drop it in. It should start to foam by the 12hr
Mark and clear up by 48hrs. 

When the tea is done your first dose is 1gal of tea for every 10 gal of res water. The left overs put in the fridge,
Will last 10days that way, every three days add 1 cup per 10gals to keep the bennys fresh.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

Doing this will eliminate the need for a sterile res and promote the crazest root growth youve ever seen


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Doing this will eliminate the need for a sterile res and promote the crazest root growth youve ever seen


*so yea.. mushroom soup user eh.. nice compost tea recipe~ try barley malt or rice syrup as a carb source for your benes


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *so yea.. mushroom soup user eh.. nice compost tea recipe~ try barley malt or rice syrup as a carb source for your benes


Hmm sounds like it would work il try it next time i brew up a batch


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 8, 2011)

where can I get teh earthworm casings? I don't think my hydro shop has it.

And can I use Humbolt Honey in place of the molasses?


----------



## mugan (Sep 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1775057View attachment 1775061check this out original orange kush mother over a year old  and over 10 foot tall lol
> View attachment 1775059View attachment 1775058so hears the hashberry hermie fing tasty to bad its herma-reffic!!


WOW, finnaly found it.. passed out last night . 10 feet where you gonna keep em ???. they look mighty awesome . i would take a cutting and 12/12 those beautiful ladies


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

found what 
buried treasure?
the winning lottery ticket?
do tell


----------



## mugan (Sep 8, 2011)

well last night at about 2am (nairobi time..hahaha) i had eated 2 banana breads baked with some of the best sativas in them, i also had just smoked a joint, when i saw a post from HR telling me to look at the new momies he got. well in my stoner fit i could not locate the post no matter how hard i tried, (i prolly went past it like 20 times but was to stoned  ) anyway before i knew it i had passed out. so this morning it took me a few seconds. to find it . so ya last night it was like a treasure hunt hahahaa


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

mugan said:


> well last night at about 2am (nairobi time..hahaha) i had eated 2 banana breads baked with some of the best sativas in them, i also had just smoked a joint, when i saw a post from HR telling me to look at the new momies he got. well in my stoner fit i could not locate the post no matter how hard i tried, (i prolly went past it like 20 times but was to stoned  ) anyway before i knew it i had passed out. so this morning it took me a few seconds. to find it . so ya last night it was like a treasure hunt hahahaa


love it mugan


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 8, 2011)

yo HR! I hope all is well ur way bro. Those mommies r lookn HOTT! I never even seen them. I'd still kill for a dump truck clone or ok clone lol. Anyways my real ?, this tea recipe would probably kick ass in soil too, yea? Maybe add 1 cup tea to a gallon or something. What u think?


----------



## mugan (Sep 8, 2011)

RIU is so quiet,


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 8, 2011)

Amen bro it seems every one is just not posting or gone  sad to c. I'm bout to check ur grow out


----------



## mugan (Sep 8, 2011)

yeek prepare for horror . sats that take 6 months to grow.. hahaha


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

hahahah ouch hey hell raizer when you use the compost tea are you adding an sources of Np or K at all? Reason i ask is i change my res every 7 days and let it flush 24 hrs in fresh water before adding a new nutrient solution, should i add the tea to the nutrient solution or do i add it to the flush water im using?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> where can I get teh earthworm casings? I don't think my hydro shop has it.
> 
> And can I use Humbolt Honey in place of the molasses?


Ewc is super simple to find a bags like 12bucks and walmart has it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> yo HR! I hope all is well ur way bro. Those mommies r lookn HOTT! I never even seen them. I'd still kill for a dump truck clone or ok clone lol. Anyways my real ?, this tea recipe would probably kick ass in soil too, yea? Maybe add 1 cup tea to a gallon or something. What u think?


Yes in soil works a buddy of mine is useing it and its working awsome, not shure the dose il have to ask him


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hahahah ouch hey hell raizer when you use the compost tea are you adding an sources of Np or K at all? Reason i ask is i change my res every 7 days and let it flush 24 hrs in fresh water before adding a new nutrient solution, should i add the tea to the nutrient solution or do i add it to the flush water im using?


Hey kron when using the tea you want to keep it basic cause the plants goint to
Uptake alot more water than it did before. So add it to your nutes but shy away
Fro p/k boosters if you can if not then use less to keep the ppm lower i dont go
Over 1000 anymore theres just no need. If your dumping every week thats fine
To.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

yea i dont add boosters the only booster i would consider adding would be overdrive and thats if the plant is sketching me out cause overdrive has made my plants flower longer before, so i use it when i think i need more time, other than that im on straight flora nova only thing i use, so i should add to nutrients and drop to about 1k ppm imma try this for next grow probably. Gotta convince the partner but he listens to me with dro cause thats my specialty area cuz he knows i have the patience to research shit lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

well good luck with the partner and the tea I think you will like it KRON


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

oh hell come around hes a stubborn bastard like me but he never argues with me about hydro lol he knows better.


----------



## mugan (Sep 8, 2011)

wait are you guys talking about using teas in Hydro ? cuz am interested,


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

yes yes we are sir.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

mugan said:


> wait are you guys talking about using teas in Hydro ? cuz am interested,


yep hiesinberg got a tea formula that kicks ass in it and eliminates the need for H202 or any other chemical


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hahahah ouch hey hell raizer when you use the compost tea are you adding an sources of Np or K at all? Reason i ask is i change my res every 7 days and let it flush 24 hrs in fresh water before adding a new nutrient solution, should i add the tea to the nutrient solution or do i add it to the flush water im using?


This is sorta the same thing I was asking about midweek or with nutes in a fresh rez I think.



hellraizer30 said:


> Ewc is super simple to find a bags like 12bucks and walmart has it


The hydroshop had it, I needed to reup on my nutes so I got it and the myco while I was there. I am using a 30 gal rez and I have a 3gal bucket of water waiting for me to mix it up. You have yourself a very excited padawan! Gonna post pics up in my journal. I have been waiting to start teas and that sort of thing til I understood the game more and I feel like they were so simple that I should have done this soooooo long ago in my soil days.

Thanks again, HR30-san.


----------



## mugan (Sep 8, 2011)

lolz ave been having issues finding Hydro equip here  so ive been finding alternatives , al start of with a bubbler. teas are deff acquirable for me


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

try and acquire a gh waterfarm man if you can get one of those you are GRAVY you got enough root space in one to pull out a pound no problem.


----------



## mugan (Sep 8, 2011)

the containers are not my problem.. the nutes are


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

oh then your good now lol, hydro you can really use anything as long as u filter it out of contaminants like sticks and other shit you dont want going through your pump


----------



## mugan (Sep 8, 2011)

ya, been working on home made nutes, got a make shift bubbler with a tomato in it. al post it tomorrow , its 1 am here


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

lol if you can what i would highly suggest, sounds like you got DWC going right now, you should start something bubbleponicaly, its basically DWC only your resivoir gets circulated from the bottom of the bucket to the top down through hydroton back into the lower resivour its basically dwc with 2 buckets and the top bucket is filled with hydroton and the dripper drips 24/7 never NEVER had anything grow like this before, not in ebb and flow not in DWC nothing. bubble ponics is where its at unless your goin hardcore fog ponics. Im way against aeroponics as a way to grow hydroponically because they plants have a very hard time absorbing the water becasue the droplets arent small enough you have to get em to a certain micron size for it to work properly and its easier done with fog than aeroponically. Check it out interesting stuff. Thats why i run bubble ponics i used to think aero was where it was at til i did more research and found out its a waste of money since you wont get any better results than regular hydro unless you DUMP DUMP DUMP DUMP money into it for gnarls ass equipment.


----------



## mugan (Sep 8, 2011)

no money dumping yet. not until i get a plant to grow perfectly in DWC with my current nutes. then i was actually thinking about just doing a few DWC grows before upgrading and i would really like to go EBB and grow, also my strains take forever to grow so its gonna be a while

EDIT: i do't understand aero i find when shit gets more pricy than what it gives i loose interest


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

im tellin you man i run both ebb and grow and bubble ponics and ive ran dwc really you dont need to do much to convert your dwc setup to bubbleponics get a water pump go to your nearest hardware store and get some irigation line, or if your interested i can show you how gh uses an air pump to airate the water as well as flow it to the top of the dripper its really exatly what your runin right now with some slight DIY modification. Look into it man it helps with root slime and stuff like that because the water is always circulateing.

waterfarms are the SHIT!!!! especially when your doing an outdoor hydro grow in their 20 gallon water farm MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA cant wait for that next season lol thats gonna be a 10 footer for sure if i can keep it from flowering on me lol


----------



## mugan (Sep 8, 2011)

lolz. al hit you up in a pm when am doing my hydro next, its gonna be my first mj hydro grow, am waiting for this harvest. am not sure where to get a pump here so i might order a fountain pump


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

THAT sir would DECIMATE, you should be able to get pumps from the fish store water pumps and air pumps. Any home improvement store has water pumps as im sure u know for the previously stated fountain pump. Damn you gotta work to find your stuff man i wish i could just tell you to go to homedepot lol


----------



## mugan (Sep 8, 2011)

dude you got no i dea, i liv in jubumfuck. its ok tho am working on it


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 8, 2011)

Start your own hydroshop!


----------



## mugan (Sep 8, 2011)

hehe the thought has crossed my mind


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 8, 2011)

Just got my tea on. 2 handfuls of EWC was exactly 4oz. haha.


----------



## mugan (Sep 8, 2011)

what page is the directions for this tea


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

i believe you asked somewhere about transplanting from soil to hydro mugan its pretty easy gently rinse your roots down in ph water if you can if not whatever just rinse carefully get as much medium out as possible and pop in the hydro, drain resivoir after a few days cause your gonna have some straggly dirt in there and your done.

Go to the AMC section and check out cannawizards thread on doo doo tea he has a sick recipe but hes laggin on postin it maybe if we all bug him hill give us the low down quicker lol

*looks over shoulder for cannawizard* whew hes not on this page yet lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

hey mugan heres the link il also put it in your thread to

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

ah yes this is what i as going to use for the time being til i got to check out cannas recipe and do a little comparison thanks again for that hellraizer


hellraizer30 said:


> hey mugan heres the link il also put it in your thread to
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

yah no problem guys


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey, whats going on in here? Wth is your avatar ? its cool but I cant figure out what it is.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 8, 2011)

It's the puzzle box of all evil!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ever use bleach in your res hr? I'm trying it in my aero cloner right now, because I'm getting fucking pythium in there AGAIN. I guess you can use 8 drops, or a little less that 1/4 tspn per gallon without adverse effects. So far clones look fine, but hopefully in a couple days all the slime is dissolved...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 9, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Ever use bleach in your res hr? I'm trying it in my aero cloner right now, because I'm getting fucking pythium in there AGAIN. I guess you can use 8 drops, or a little less that 1/4 tspn per gallon without adverse effects. So far clones look fine, but hopefully in a couple days all the slime is dissolved...


bleach works and works well, problem is theres no bennys in your water and thats were the tea comes in


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 9, 2011)

hey RIU and friends im going out of town for a week to 2 for hunting season so I wont be able to get online I leave friday. hope all is well with everybody 
and hope to be back soon!


----------



## fabfun (Sep 9, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> bleach works and works well, problem is theres no bennys in your water and thats were the tea comes in


isnt hydrogen peroxide better then bleach?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 9, 2011)

What are you hunting and what do you use?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 9, 2011)

I didn't really have that great of results with H2o2, and it is way more expensive (for 30% anyway). This is experimental for me, but I've read good things about bleach.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 9, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I didn't really have that great of results with H2o2, and it is way more expensive (for 30% anyway). This is experimental for me, but I've read good things about bleach.


i burned one grow with it and lost half to bleach or to me using to much
i researched and added right amount but guess plants didnt agree


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 9, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i burned one grow with it and lost half to bleach or to me using to much
> i researched and added right amount but guess plants didnt agree


How much did you use?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 9, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hey RIU and friends im going out of town for a week to 2 for hunting season so I wont be able to get online I leave friday. hope all is well with everybody
> and hope to be back soon!


Good Luck and be safe!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 9, 2011)

We will be hunting deer very soon here. Go on trips of like 35 people... many deer die


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 9, 2011)

Il be down in kansas in nov deer hunting


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 9, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Good Luck and be safe!


thanks stoney


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 9, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hey RIU and friends im going out of town for a week to 2 for hunting season so I wont be able to get online I leave friday. hope all is well with everybody
> and hope to be back soon!


 that's what I'm talkn bout! Have fun bro. Be sure to get that tea dosage in soil for me when u return! PLEASE! I'm anxious to try it now lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 9, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> that's what I'm talkn bout! Have fun bro. Be sure to get that tea dosage in soil for me when u return! PLEASE! I'm anxious to try it now lol


Hey nat i forgot to tell you he uses 1gal for every 10gal when he waters so when he mixes up a 30 gal trash can of nutes
To be hand water he add 3 gals of tea every time he waters with nutes when he does his flush its plain water.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 9, 2011)

I dont know off hand the break down for mixing less water


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 9, 2011)

Hell yea man I appreciate it. Ill have to play around with it and find a suitable mixture. Its all good I think itd be hard to harm the plant using it unless there was just a crazy amount. The tea would show up on a tds pen right? After a little thinking I believe about a 1/2 to 1 quart per gallon would be close.maybe a tad over his ratio. Anyways ill dial that in lol. Have a fun and safe trip bro. If its brown, its down!!!


----------



## mugan (Sep 9, 2011)

BTW here is the make shift DWC, i kno how it looks but total cost was 0.00 KSH  i build it to test nutes and since tomatoes are the hungriest plants i know of i used one to test

roots , lots of slime but i think if i get more bubbles and get a way to control the microbes (H2O2, bleach, beneficial microbes) they will get better i just wanted to know if there was a way i could do hydro with out the chem nutes. so am waiting for this guy to fruit and that will be end of test, then al make a real DWC and then on from there .
 

plant
 

up coming tomato


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 9, 2011)

with that style steup just run that tea that hellraizer posted that will solve ur slime issue probably bleach and h202 will kill off any bennies you put in


----------



## lordjin (Sep 9, 2011)

Very professional. Sweet op, bro.

Do you get tired of all these people asking for advice?


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 10, 2011)

I stopped using H202. It just felt wrong to me. I put my tea in last night. I will see what kind of job I did in making it. I will let you know the results as well.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 10, 2011)

cool man very interested because im going to be adding this to my hydro system next run around and i've heard that when adding bennies in a hydro setup lower amount of nuts used by a good amount like if using 1500 ppm go to 1000ppm because your plant absorbs more nutrients because of the bennies.


----------



## mugan (Sep 11, 2011)

whatz bennies ??


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 11, 2011)

beneficial bacteria


----------



## mugan (Sep 11, 2011)

wow fail,,, on my part


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

hows things hr mate all well i hope pal...


----------



## mugan (Sep 12, 2011)

hehe i believe HR is taking a 2 week hie-dis


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

lol new updates on mi thread enjoy..


----------



## eregular (Sep 14, 2011)

cant believe how long it took to read all 100+ pages, the thread probably grew by 20 pages while i was wading through it.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 15, 2011)

HR is on a moose hunting trip. He'll be back soon.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Very professional. Sweet op, bro.
> 
> Do you get tired of all these people asking for advice?


Never bro what this sites all about helping others


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

potpimp said:


> HR is on a moose hunting trip. He'll be back soon.


K im back only took 5days to get my moose hehe so how has everybody been?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 15, 2011)

doin alrite hr u catch out...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

All is good on the my front you?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 15, 2011)

yea sound\mate..


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 15, 2011)

hell yea post up some moose pics. Love some tasty moose meat.


----------



## mugan (Sep 15, 2011)

sup HR welcome back , how waz tha trip...... it was a trip right


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yep got a 60in bull il edit a pic and post it for you guys


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey bro. Have you ever used hydroshield? I'm getting pythium in my aero cloner, and I'm hoping this helps out...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 15, 2011)

nice tent you got going hellraiser.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 15, 2011)

Yea man let's see that rack! I'm a hunter and love seeing peoples trophies


----------



## potpimp (Sep 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep got a 60in bull il edit a pic and post it for you guys


Fuck yeah bro!!! I woulda helped you haul his ass out if I'd known.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 15, 2011)

Can't wait to c that fuckn hoss bro


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

*wheres the updates.. sigh.. think im gonna un-sub from this thread.. sigh...


rofl


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Hey bro. Have you ever used hydroshield? I'm getting pythium in my aero cloner, and I'm hoping this helps out...


Never tryed it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

Il get updates as soon as i get home lol
In the process of taking care of the meat
Lol, so pics of moose and the grow progress


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Il get updates as soon as i get home lol
> In the process of taking care of the meat
> Lol, so pics of moose and the grow progress


*yay! cant wait for moose carcass and mj porn!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 15, 2011)

ahhh, i sure do like moose knuckle!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

View attachment 1789222View attachment 1789221View attachment 1789220View attachment 1789219here you hunters go lol


----------



## potpimp (Sep 15, 2011)

Mighty fine bull!!!! Nothing like the smell of moose blood. Congrats! Hey, when are you going to invite me up for moose burgers?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1789222View attachment 1789221View attachment 1789220View attachment 1789219here you hunters go lol


*poor bullwinkle.. sigh... shouldve made a left.. lolz


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Mighty fine bull!!!! Nothing like the smell of moose blood. Congrats! Hey, when are you going to invite me up for moose burgers?


thanks potpimp was a great hunt


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *poor bullwinkle.. sigh... shouldve made a left.. lolz


to funny bull winkle haha


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 15, 2011)

just to let ya know, I just fired up the smoker.... well, did ya leave yet?!?!?!?! what are ya waiting for?!?!?! hahaha 

I hunted when i was younger, something my dad and I used to do. I haven't hunted in many years now... well except for the occasional groundhog! I still have all of our guns though. what kind of rifle do you use to take down something that big?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> just to let ya know, I just fired up the smoker.... well, did ya leave yet?!?!?!?! what are ya waiting for?!?!?! hahaha
> 
> I hunted when i was younger, something my dad and I used to do. I haven't hunted in many years now... well except for the occasional groundhog! I still have all of our guns though. what kind of rifle do you use to take down something that big?


300 ultra mag shooting a 200GR burger VLD


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> 300 ultra mag shooting a 200GR burger VLD


ya know, the first gun that poped in my mind was a 300 weatherby. I guess ya got that beat by a few. I never used anything over 180 grains and i thought that was heavy!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 15, 2011)

Badass man. I'm going deer hunting pretty soon here.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> ya know, the first gun that poped in my mind was a 300 weatherby. I guess ya got that beat by a few. I never used anything over 180 grains and i thought that was heavy!!


I used to shoot 160 out of my ultra mag but the 200s or bigger seem to put a moose out faster and thats my main goal a clean kill


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Badass man. I'm going deer hunting pretty soon here.


im already gearing up for my kansas white tail hunt in nov. hopeing for good weather and not a hot muggy one lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I used to shoot 160 out of my ultra mag but the 200s or bigger seem to put a moose out faster and thats my main goal a clean kill


I can respect that! I never bagged anything bigger than a deer. mostly turkey.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> I can respect that! I never bagged anything bigger than a deer. mostly turkey.


I would love to go on a turkey hunt, maybe someday soon


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I would love to go on a turkey hunt, maybe someday soon


i have em come by the house every night... maybe about 100ft from the window. sometimes there will be 20-30 out there. I get deer even closer. some sleep about 10 feet away from my outdoor grow!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> i have em come by the house every night... maybe about 100ft from the window. sometimes there will be 20-30 out there. I get deer even closer. some sleep about 10 feet away from my outdoor grow!!


the deer dont get into your plants?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 15, 2011)

My buddy is bow hunting in NC right now. He says he found a big buck, but hes just waiting for it at this point. He's the type that would rather not shoot anything if it doesn't impress him.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

theres something to be said about that I pass on small animals to!
better to let the small one grow


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, no point in wasting a tag.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

but if your freezers empty then fill that sucker lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> the deer dont get into your plants?


nope, I use fishing line at 1' and 4' all the way around..... they can't see it, and it freaks em out, they won't go under or over. they walk all around it, but never in it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> nope, I use fishing line at 1' and 4' all the way around..... they can't see it, and it freaks em out, they won't go under or over. they walk all around it, but never in it.


to cool stoney!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

so I ran out of time to get to take pics tonight of the grow so il getem up in the morning sorry for the delay but im running 100 mile a hour atm lol!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

hows things hr waiting for them updates hit 125mph lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things hr waiting for them updates hit 125mph lol


things are good updates in the morning kev


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

sweet ill be\ watchin..


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 16, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1789222View attachment 1789221View attachment 1789220View attachment 1789219here you hunters go lol


 Damn, that should definitely go up on the wall. 
Texas sucks, only some mediocre size white tail and a ton of wild hog.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 16, 2011)

Hell yea bro that's a sweet lookn bull. Hit me up early April, we can bag u a nice gobbler round these parts no doubt. How the fuck do yall go about gettin something like that back to camp or wherever? I'm use to just lettin the tailgate down and sling a deer in and go


----------



## potpimp (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll be legal to take a spring bear next year! Looks like I'm going to have to sit out hunting season this year; I can't afford non-resident license fees.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Damn, that should definitely go up on the wall.
> Texas sucks, only some mediocre size white tail and a ton of wild hog.


I got a spot already picked out for it!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Hell yea bro that's a sweet lookn bull. Hit me up early April, we can bag u a nice gobbler round these parts no doubt. How the fuck do yall go about gettin something like that back to camp or wherever? I'm use to just lettin the tailgate down and sling a deer in and go


I use honda atvs with meat trailers to haul it out lol!
Il maybe have to hit you up on the turkey in april
Been one of those on the to doo list


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

potpimp said:


> I'll be legal to take a spring bear next year! Looks like I'm going to have to sit out hunting season this year; I can't afford non-resident license fees.


Yah man just sit this one out and get your place so you can do some blooming  then next year hit it up.
Spring bear should be a hoot im planning a bait station for june to get one with a bow


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

potpimp said:


> I'll be legal to take a spring bear next year! Looks like I'm going to have to sit out hunting season this year; I can't afford non-resident license fees.


Yah man just sit this one out and get your place so you can do some blooming  then next year hit it up.
Spring bear should be a hoot im planning a bait station for june to get one with a bow


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 16, 2011)

I think my timer had a brain fart or something. Come home last night and some of my plants are pretty droopy. I was pretty bummed because it is just one thing after another it seems like. I haven't had a grow go right in months. Well, get up this morning and they are drooping like crazy. I immediately run a cycle to get them some water. Is this a common problem? That the timer doesn't move I mean.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I think my timer had a brain fart or something. Come home last night and some of my plants are pretty droopy. I was pretty bummed because it is just one thing after another it seems like. I haven't had a grow go right in months. Well, get up this morning and they are drooping like crazy. I immediately run a cycle to get them some water. Is this a common problem? That the timer doesn't move I mean.


Never had one not move! Just one time it failed to start a flood, but one out of three in a 12hrs didnt hurt them.
Try unpluging and repuging it in.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 16, 2011)

See I changed the res for the first time not yesterday, but I think the day before. I'm wondering if when I unplugged the unit to dump the drum it made it go goofy on me. I'm not sure, but hoping that was it... So tired of all the problems. This is a cool hobby when its going right, but man my patience has been tested the past month or two.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 16, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1789222View attachment 1789221View attachment 1789220View attachment 1789219here you hunters go lol


Man that is a sweet kill. Congrats! Did you have to track him far, or at all?

edit: sorry for the change of topic... looks like I missed the last 5 pages lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Man that is a sweet kill. Congrats! Did you have to track him far, or at all?
> 
> edit: sorry for the change of topic... looks like I missed the last 5 pages lol


its cool dubb, we tracked it the night before and missed a shot! but the next morning I got it. all in all the
night before he was about a 3mile hike to him, but the next morning he was 150 yards from camp lol must 
of followed us back! they get crazy in rut.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> See I changed the res for the first time not yesterday, but I think the day before. I'm wondering if when I unplugged the unit to dump the drum it made it go goofy on me. I'm not sure, but hoping that was it... So tired of all the problems. This is a cool hobby when its going right, but man my patience has been tested the past month or two.


mine was the same way but it get easyer


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 16, 2011)

Man they aren't perking back up. I hope they look good when I get home from work... I'm gonna be thinking about this all day now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Man they aren't perking back up. I hope they look good when I get home from work... I'm gonna be thinking about this all day now.


how bad did they get wilted?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, there were two different strains, and the one was wilting pretty good last night, and I'm thinking those are toast. The other ones weren't last night so I thought the ones that were wilting were just getting the wrong amount of nutes or something... Damn. I probably waited too long. I think the other ones will pull through, but damn. They are just young mothers, but its another setback.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

they will pull through just make sure they get water!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

View attachment 1790040View attachment 1790039View attachment 1790038View attachment 1790037here some pics im going to put up some when the lights come on
the burnt tips are frome it geting into the t5 before I switched them over.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

good update hr mate


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 16, 2011)

Hell yea man. Can tell I was high again, didn't think bout a fuckn 4 wheeler and trailer lol. This round of flower is gonna be interesting. Man if ull get me a dump trunk clone or ok ill sit u on a 3 beard gobbler with 2" spurs lmao. U should really come down in winter and coon hunt with us! That shit is where its at. That's my favorite. Sorry for babblin bout huntin some more lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

nice 1 for heads up bro


----------



## potpimp (Sep 16, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Man they aren't perking back up. I hope they look good when I get home from work... I'm gonna be thinking about this all day now.


Did you use any Superthrive? That shit works miracles.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 16, 2011)

nothin like some vitamin b to ease up the stress sir =) good ol b shots.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Hell yea man. Can tell I was high again, didn't think bout a fuckn 4 wheeler and trailer lol. This round of flower is gonna be interesting. Man if ull get me a dump trunk clone or ok ill sit u on a 3 beard gobbler with 2" spurs lmao. U should really come down in winter and coon hunt with us! That shit is where its at. That's my favorite. Sorry for babblin bout huntin some more lol.


aside from growing and fishing huntings my thing lol peace


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 16, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> its cool dubb, we tracked it the night before and missed a shot! but the next morning I got it. all in all the
> night before he was about a 3mile hike to him, but the next morning he was 150 yards from camp lol must
> of followed us back! they get crazy in rut.


That had to be intense!! I hunt deer and turkey so I know how it feels to get that kill bro. A 3 mile hike holy shit... luckily I've never had to go far to collect mine but we're also not talking about a 1000lb moose either lol Fuckin excellent job man, again...


----------



## potpimp (Sep 16, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> That had to be intense!! I hunt deer and turkey so I know how it feels to get that kill bro. A 3 mile hike holy shit... luckily I've never had to go far to collect mine but we're also not talking about a 1000lb moose either lol Fuckin excellent job man, again...


 Actually he was probably very close to 1,500 lbs.  That usually means about 8-9 trips with 100 lb meat packs.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 16, 2011)

ah yes the joys of hunting, the key is to pack it out while the adrenaline is still pumpin lol that way it goes a lil faster. Freakin 1500 lb moose aint no joke man.



potpimp said:


> Actually he was probably very close to 1,500 lbs.  That usually means about 8-9 trips with 100 lb meat packs.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2011)

well im glad I have atvs to go in and get the meat lol I only hike out to find the moose, its a bit stealthyer lol


----------



## fumble (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey there HR...how've you been? I've never had to drag out a 1500 lb moose, but I did have to drag my 180 ex-asshole drunk ass up the stairs...whew! At least the moose doesn't try to piss on the wall. lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2011)

fumble said:


> Hey there HR...how've you been? I've never had to drag out a 1500 lb moose, but I did have to drag my 180 ex-asshole drunk ass up the stairs...whew! At least the moose doesn't try to piss on the wall. lol


wow fumble that sounds like a not so good time lol guess thats why hes a ex!! 
been good sorry for the lack of post and updates but il get back on track here 
soon


----------



## fumble (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm glad you're doing well. I'm leaving for PA tomorrow for my son's wedding. He has a computer though, so hopefully I will get to check in here while I'm away. I will be looking forward to your updates. I have a ? for you. I am going to be doing a perpetual. The ebb and grow part will be my bf's, but I am doing the mama's and clones. I want a tent. Prob an 8 x 4 to do both? And I've heard that some emit toxic shit on the inside so which ones do I watch out for? Can you direct me in these matters? 

As for the ex, yeah, _one_ of the reasons...speaking of, I will have to see him while I am at my son's. Ugghh!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2011)

fumble said:


> I'm glad you're doing well. I'm leaving for PA tomorrow for my son's wedding. He has a computer though, so hopefully I will get to check in here while I'm away. I will be looking forward to your updates. I have a ? for you. I am going to be doing a perpetual. The ebb and grow part will be my bf's, but I am doing the mama's and clones. I want a tent. Prob an 8 x 4 to do both? And I've heard that some emit toxic shit on the inside so which ones do I watch out for? Can you direct me in these matters?
> 
> As for the ex, yeah, _one_ of the reasons...speaking of, I will have to see him while I am at my son's. Ugghh!


that sucks fumble about the ex!
as for the tents I love growlabs there the best in my book had no zippers issues or pvc gas releases.
if your doing veg and clone then get a 4x8 for veg and they make a cloner tent thats way cool.


----------



## fumble (Sep 17, 2011)

Cool, thanks HR. Gotta run, so have a nice day man!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2011)

will do you to laters


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 18, 2011)

Holy hell, a day off to catch up on your thread. *packs bowl, opens Guinness* begin reading


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 18, 2011)

seriously lol fuckin huge


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1790040View attachment 1790039View attachment 1790038View attachment 1790037here some pics im going to put up some when the lights come on
> the burnt tips are frome it geting into the t5 before I switched them over.


Beautiful HR. I love the tom cages. Those would be perfect for my CC.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

Im hoping they dont cause more hassle than than benafit


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad to have you back HR. I will be updating with some pics tonight. Stop on by in a few hours.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Glad to have you back HR. I will be updating with some pics tonight. Stop on by in a few hours.


will do lantern


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

View attachment 1794075View attachment 1794072View attachment 1794070View attachment 1794067View attachment 1794065View attachment 1794062View attachment 1794060View attachment 1794056View attachment 1794054View attachment 1794053View attachment 1794051heres some updates not much to look at yet but its something


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 18, 2011)

they're almost out growing the cages already!!!! I love when plants at that stage.... they all have the potential to be the biggest bud ya ever grew!! I'm looking forward to seeing how the cages work out for ya. keep up the great work!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks stoney!! im hoping the dump trucks make it to the top ring, the orange kush are hauling ass!! though


----------



## fabfun (Sep 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> thanks stoney!! im hoping the dump trucks make it to the top ring, the orange kush are hauling ass!! though


so what happened with the hunting trip bro never seen a picture u get anything


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

pg 124 fab yep got a big one lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> thanks stoney!! im hoping the dump trucks make it to the top ring, the orange kush are hauling ass!! though



I wish i had a couple of those on my tomato plants!! i always think i don't need em, then by the end i wish i would have spent the money!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

yah they were pricey


----------



## fabfun (Sep 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> pg 124 fab got a big one lol


yep my girl friend always says im big one but did u get anything on hunt


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 18, 2011)

bump... they way they deserve to be!!!


----------



## fabfun (Sep 18, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> bump... they way they deserve to be!!!


cool how long they been flowering bro i havent kept up sorry


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 19, 2011)

I think i put them in on sept 3rd 12/12


----------



## fabfun (Sep 19, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think i put them in on sept 3rd 12/12


good start on flowering bro i think mine r stunted slow as hell


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 19, 2011)

fabfun said:


> good start on flowering bro i think mine r stunted slow as hell


you got a journal going?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 19, 2011)

very nice hr them cages seem to be doin really good...


----------



## fabfun (Sep 19, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> you got a journal going?


nope but can pm u pictures
and sorry but i noticed in last few minutes a terrible stench on thread and it isnt plants 

smells like shit 
im gone pm me


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 19, 2011)

love the sense of humor fab lol..


----------



## fabfun (Sep 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> love the sense of humor fab lol..


what r u talking about bro i may not smelled u but u seemed think it was u that stunk since u thought i smelled u 

so people aways think it is all about them 
geez woohoo


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 19, 2011)

lol fab mate all in good fun pal...


----------



## fabfun (Sep 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol fab mate all in good fun pal...


mean this in a funny way bro no hard feelings 
so dont get butthurt i dont hate u 
but i think u like to like post so much i could say fuck u or worse shit and u would like it

good thing u look at things from the brightside


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 19, 2011)

i aint like sum people fab that takes things far to serious u know what i mean..past is past end of..


----------



## fabfun (Sep 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> i aint like sum people fab that takes things far to serious u know what i mean..past is past end of..


take what too far im chilling with my bro HR kicking the bobo what u doing?
u seem to be feeling the need to explain self 
take things to far? what by chilling here 
do i do something wrong 

all i know and i posted and next u popped up 
i guess u could try to claim u stalked u 
but i doubt it


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 19, 2011)

fab leave it mate didnt mean anything by it ,chill with hr ive been on this thread for a few days...


----------



## fabfun (Sep 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> fab leave it mate didnt mean anything by it ,chill with hr ive been on this thread for a few days...



what r u going on about mate
go smoke something


----------



## ghantron (Sep 19, 2011)

hey hellrazor what is the hightest yielding best strain in ur experiences.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 19, 2011)

ghantron said:


> hey hellrazor what is the hightest yielding best strain in ur experiences.


well Ive never had a win all strain that I got from a seed bank! with that I have x4 strains at hand 
2 of them are crazy yielders and the other 2 are ok.

#1 orange kush if you can find the right breed/strain of it is a win all in my book!! stinky stinky and if done right ive seen 6oz off a plant.
#2 hashberry super cronic and high yielder but hermies way to easy this came from a seedbank
#3 dump truck is a local strain yield 3 to 3 1/2 oz per in the ebb system
#4 white widow super crazy potent but a low yielder

ive grown god bud and violator kush both are awsome for yields but my hat allways go off to the orange kush!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 20, 2011)

I just got some Grape God seeds the other day. Hope to grow it if I can ever figure out wtf I'm doing. It's God bud crossed with Grapefruit. I grew a kush cross last time, and it stinks wayyyyyyyyyyy too much for me to grow.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I just got some Grape God seeds the other day. Hope to grow it if I can ever figure out wtf I'm doing. It's God bud crossed with Grapefruit. I grew a kush cross last time, and it stinks wayyyyyyyyyyy too much for me to grow.


 Grape god that awsome where you get em?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 20, 2011)

attitude seeds. You would probably like white russian from serious seeds too. Very consistent plants, and a very hashy plant. It's white widow crossed with ak-47. Huge yield, and super potent.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> attitude seeds. You would probably like white russian from serious seeds too. Very consistent plants, and a very hashy plant. It's white widow crossed with ak-47. Huge yield, and super potent.


Il put that on my to get list! Thanks


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 20, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> attitude seeds. You would probably like white russian from serious seeds too. Very consistent plants, and a very hashy plant. It's white widow crossed with ak-47. Huge yield, and super potent.


If your avatar is Rachel Ray, I'm going to kill myself. I would die a happy man. Girl is thick!


----------



## Sticky Whitefly (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey HR awsome grow I just read the entire thing took me like 3.5hrs. Got some questions for you sounds like you are about to do exactly what I want to do the 10x10 framed room. Planned on getting Flo-n-gro is the room big enough for 30 plants? I plan on doing 15 but if I get another client I will need 30. I work in a hydro shop so im ready to do this right could you list off all the stuff you think I should buy? I know you like 600w systems but do you think 2 1000w systems is enough for that size room? Keep rockin!!! Forgot to say I have not grown before but I am willing to spend the cash to do it like its meant to be done!! Time to practice what I preach.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> If your avatar is Rachel Ray, I'm going to kill myself. I would die a happy man. Girl is thick!


Photoshopped haha.


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow that was a long read ! Very nice set up you got there HR !


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

hash ball and plant update plus new package delivery on signature pal or link on my profile..


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 20, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Photoshopped haha.


Yeah I figured. Good enough for me though.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

93


so, i assume you are a fan of the film? i got one of the puzzle boxs from the second film via family. maybe ill put up a pic or two if you care to see.


93 93/93


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sticky Whitefly said:


> Hey HR awsome grow I just read the entire thing took me like 3.5hrs. Got some questions for you sounds like you are about to do exactly what I want to do the 10x10 framed room. Planned on getting Flo-n-gro is the room big enough for 30 plants? I plan on doing 15 but if I get another client I will need 30. I work in a hydro shop so im ready to do this right could you list off all the stuff you think I should buy? I know you like 600w systems but do you think 2 1000w systems is enough for that size room? Keep rockin!!! Forgot to say I have not grown before but I am willing to spend the cash to do it like its meant to be done!! Time to practice what I preach.


hey whitefly glad you stopped by! for your Q a 10x10 for 30 is fine, but check this out off 30 in a ebb&grow system and thats the sam as the flo&grow 
the yield is around 4p so I dropped to 13 in a 10x10 and got almost 4p see what im geting at LESS IS MORE better light penatration and theres no over
shadowing, its just something to think about whitefly. if you get another client then you should if you can build another room and put x15 in each room!
buy 600s and get a flip box to flip between the room to keep cost of ballasts low. as for a list of what you will need I think I listed all that in the start of
my thread. stay green whitefly and stop by anytime.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> 
> so, i assume you are a fan of the film? i got one of the puzzle boxs from the second film via family. maybe ill put up a pic or two if you care to see.
> ...


you have a cube? thats cool yah post em up


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

ELWOOD73 said:


> Wow that was a long read ! Very nice set up you got there HR !


thanks elwood for checking it out hope to have some great changes soon to come.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

hopeing theres a c02 gueru lurking my thread to answer some questoion!

so im wondering how to introduce co2 to my tents! simple well no so, im venting through scrubbers 24/7
and thats not going to allow the ppms to build up so that leads me to how? can I make this posable.
a idea I had was to put my scrubber fans on a timmer a couple times a day to shut them off and give
the girls a blast of co2! now is this worth doing? is short blasts of co2 going to be something worth doing?
and if so how many time during lights on do I blast them?


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Sep 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> thanks elwood for checking it out hope to have some great changes soon to come.


 I look forward to seeing your changes ! I'm a newb when it comes to these forums but not to growing I'm still one of those strange ones thats worried about what I post on the net lol ! Anyhow thanks for a hellva read I always enjoy reading about peoples set ups if they catch my interest .


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hopeing theres a c02 gueru lurking my thread to answer some questoion!
> 
> so im wondering how to introduce co2 to my tents! simple well no so, im venting through scrubbers 24/7
> and thats not going to allow the ppms to build up so that leads me to how? can I make this posable.
> ...


*hhmm.. ill wait till that guru gets here.. you know stoners.. lazy bums.. haha

--is it just smell your using those scrubbers for? ona gell seems to be a good contender for just smells.. if your venting, then you'll have to shutoff the scrubbers.. then raise ppms to desired levels (per blast)..i'd blast every 4hours, let your tent marinate for 1hr every blast 

--i just cut n paste that off google


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

ELWOOD73 said:


> I look forward to seeing your changes ! I'm a newb when it comes to these forums but not to growing I'm still one of those strange ones thats worried about what I post on the net lol ! Anyhow thanks for a hellva read I always enjoy reading about peoples set ups if they catch my interest .


cool cool stop by and chat anytime bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *hhmm.. ill wait till that guru gets here.. you know stoners.. lazy bums.. haha
> 
> --is it just smell your using those scrubbers for? ona gell seems to be a good contender for just smells.. if your venting, then you'll have to shutoff the scrubbers.. then raise ppms to desired levels (per blast)..i'd blast every 4hours, let your tent marinate for 1hr every blast
> 
> --i just cut n paste that off google


im shure you did lol!!
you think to shut it off for a hour dam thats along time and heat is more a issue than smell


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im shure you did lol!!
> you think to shut it off for a hour dam thats along time and heat is more a issue than smell


*if your just using scrubbers for smell, try ona  , seal that tent, c02 + a/c = what your looking for


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *if your just using scrubbers for smell, try ona  , seal that tent, c02 + a/c = what your looking for


I know thats in a perfect world and ac units dont fit in my allowable/ afordable


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

*crap no a/c, well you can circulate the air to cool it w/o the scrubber part.. the smell detergent thing isnt too costly, that should help maintain those c02 particles.. besides.. with adequate amount of c02.. temps can actually be around 85+ (had a grolab tent finish w/o probs.. running 86-91f)  ..just watch out for humidity when its that warm


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

well the vacume pulling through the tent is through the scrubber venting through the lights then outside, so shutting down would be ok for a bit right when
the lights turn on but how much exsposhure do plants need to be a benafit?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> well the vacume pulling through the tent is through the scrubber venting through the lights then outside, so shutting down would be ok for a bit right when
> the lights turn on but how much exsposhure do plants need to be a benafit?


*well that depends on how dialed in your setup is.. 'usually' when temps are 73-81f.. amb hum is @t 44%.. thats how stomatas like it  --usually.. not sure, i just cut&paste.. 
--so if those presets are maintained 24/7 then your plants will 'eat' 24/7


----------



## vapedup (Sep 20, 2011)

Great update HR! That's a nice looking tent! How long till its finish?


----------



## DrFever (Sep 20, 2011)

well hell cant wait till you implement C02 to your set up you will have just gained 35 - 40 percent more yield from seeing some of your pics you posted there goin to be dang nice sized as well jst do your self a favor and buy a real good regulater mine froze cock stiff lol there like 200.00 for a good one


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

looking to be nov 7 if plans go as they should, hopeing to get co2 rolling in my next


----------



## DrFever (Sep 20, 2011)

i hope plans go well i will be subbed once you put it on line just start cloneing more as your grows will be faster )


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> looking to be nov 7 if plans go as they should, hopeing to get co2 rolling in my next


*sweet.. cant wait for monster colas..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

DrFever said:


> i hope plans go well i will be subbed once you put it on line just start cloneing more as your grows will be faster )


sweet DR I was looking int a fussy logic and ideas on a better one?


----------



## ghantron (Sep 20, 2011)

Put the CO2 on corresponding with ur dark periods. Dark periods also are a bit cooler which is perfect for the opening of the stomatas to absorb CO2. the plant is a c3 carbon fixer


----------



## ghantron (Sep 20, 2011)

did you ever get around to switching out the big kahuna for the cool tube? howd that work out? sacrafice foot print for seal?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

ghantron said:


> did you ever get around to switching out the big kahuna for the cool tube? howd that work out? sacrafice foot print for seal?


no sacrafice due to overkill in the tent already  but yah I went to cool tubes in one of the tents


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 21, 2011)

The plants aren't photosynthesizing during the dark periods why would they need the CO2?

Your plants can handle up to 1500ppm of CO2 with an average rating being about 1200. You can get a calculator Here is the link to one.. I was told by a fellow grower that you turn off the exhaust. Wait 5 in, drop for about 15 min, really getting the desired ppm. and wait 5min and begin exhaust again. He stated that there is really no benefit if you aren't recirculating the air. You would be exhausting most of the CO2 anyways as soon as you turn your fan back out to vent.

Just making sure but could you afford to recirculate everything and maintain CO2? Everything I have read says that high temps are beneficial with CO2 supplementation. Even A/C in the ambient air around the tent would help.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 21, 2011)

well im working out a plan to make my lights on a closed loop from outside to ouside to eliminate the need to vent as often. I will still have to
run scrubbers fom inside the room to outside but not as often, so having it off for a hour right as the lights come on will be fine maybe 2hr
 and cycle it off later in the light cycle. hopeing this will benifit my girls and give me this 25% increase


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

ghantron said:


> Put the CO2 on corresponding with ur dark periods. Dark periods also are a bit cooler which is perfect for the opening of the stomatas to absorb CO2. the plant is a c3 carbon fixer


*thats why i got c02 levels @t 2k/3k.. all day long.. i know.. "wtfs".. its coo.. im here to stick out; not fit in


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 21, 2011)

There are a few PPM monitors/ controllers out there. C.A.P is everywhere.

If you are on a tight budget it is easy to regulate yourself, I have heard. I didn't get CO2 recently, because Shadowcat(the hydro guy) talked me out of it. He said for a space my size (4x4) it wasn't worth it, with the amount of air replacement I have and the air movement in my tent. Even though the air is still at the ambient level the plants are getting a constant stream of CO2, because the air pocket around the stomata is always being replaced by new air.

With your larger setup it would be a dream.  I am looking forward to updates on your CO2 quest, sir!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 21, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> There are a few PPM monitors/ controllers out there. C.A.P is everywhere.
> 
> If you are on a tight budget it is easy to regulate yourself, I have heard. I didn't get CO2 recently, because Shadowcat(the hydro guy) talked me out of it. He said for a space my size (4x4) it wasn't worth it, with the amount of air replacement I have and the air movement in my tent. Even though the air is still at the ambient level the plants are getting a constant stream of CO2, because the air pocket around the stomata is always being replaced by new air.
> 
> With your larger setup it would be a dream.  I am looking forward to updates on your CO2 quest, sir!


Thanks lantern il keep yah posted


----------



## mugan (Sep 21, 2011)

i always thought stomata work like root hair pores, the colder the more closed they are?? but am forgetting you guys have temps same all day , but since you use hid (not the wiz) wouldn't your temps drop like 10 +? , never used CO2 Btw just have fermenting sugar in my veg box cuz the circulation is bad


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 21, 2011)

Very nice. I love the addition of the tomato cages. I'm using a few myself to make some portable mini scrog's. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sticky Whitefly (Sep 21, 2011)

HR had any experience with the Tri Meter brand meters? There about 100 bucks less than the guardian but if there anything like Tools you get what you pay for? Sold a ton of little hannas and ecotesters and have seen the miserable failure rate on them. Also if im reading your early post right about your tents. Besides lighting and hydro system I need 1 or 2 can fans a filter co2 source a sniffer possible chiller and A/C if I have heat issues anything else im missing? temp and humidity meter. few wall mount fans. hmmm what else


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've seen a lot of people running the tri meters


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a Hanna Combo and have not had any problems in over a year.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 22, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Very nice. I love the addition of the tomato cages. I'm using a few myself to make some portable mini scrog's. Keep up the good work!


thanks chairman and for stoping by


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sticky Whitefly said:


> HR had any experience with the Tri Meter brand meters? There about 100 bucks less than the guardian but if there anything like Tools you get what you pay for? Sold a ton of little hannas and ecotesters and have seen the miserable failure rate on them. Also if im reading your early post right about your tents. Besides lighting and hydro system I need 1 or 2 can fans a filter co2 source a sniffer possible chiller and A/C if I have heat issues anything else im missing? temp and humidity meter. few wall mount fans. hmmm what else


never had one of those but as for hanna I aviod that brand like the plague


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 22, 2011)

Why do you avoid Hanna?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 22, 2011)

had some bad luck with them! not shure about the new product they have but blue lab has never let me down


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 22, 2011)

I have been really wanting to switch to bluelab I have hear dmany positive reviews. When I have a continuous meter I will probably go bluelabs


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 22, 2011)

they are the cadaliac of meters!!

on another note updates in the morning been slacking I know but things been way to crazy!!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> they are the cadaliac of meters!!
> 
> on another note updates in the morning been slacking I know but things been way to crazy!!


*yup, cant go wrong w/ bluelabs  sup Hellz.. bout 2 knockout.. had a hectic day brah and its finally over.. hehe

--cheers


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 22, 2011)

sit back burn one and fade out what I do!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

mornin hr hows things...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 22, 2011)

good kev just siting back and winding down from a crazy day


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

What are you guys smoking tonight?

I'm bubblin some nypd from nirvana...


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 22, 2011)

Ruby Red and Super Silver Haze from a local shop.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 22, 2011)

93


ill throw up some pics of the box in a bit


93 93/93


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

**im blazing of some true afghanica.. seeds brought back from a ways of "Semper fidelis"...  


--cheers


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 22, 2011)

ahhh yesh indeed, lol i had a buddy sneak back some nug inside his flak HAHA he pulled it out it was all smashed and dry but fuckin shit was triched back lol tasted like shit but what do you expect comin out of some doods sweaty dirty flak jacket lol

wish he had brought me some seeds instead honestly... lucky bastard how is the shiz


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ahhh yesh indeed, lol i had a buddy sneak back some nug inside his flak HAHA he pulled it out it was all smashed and dry but fuckin shit was triched back lol tasted like shit but what do you expect comin out of some doods sweaty dirty flak jacket lol
> 
> wish he had brought me some seeds instead honestly... lucky bastard how is the shiz


*huh.. whaaa.. i forgot i was smoking... damn, defini a good night time toke


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 22, 2011)

damn brah stopit i still havent picked up im sitting here dry waiting for s1 to try to troll me so i can fuckin RAGE and decimate troll ass lol. NEED SMOKE LIKE THAT DAMNIT....



cannawizard said:


> *huh.. whaaa.. i forgot i was smoking... damn, defini a good night time toke


----------



## kether noir (Sep 22, 2011)

93

alright mate here is a couple of pics of my configuration puzzle box from the second hellraiser .
enjoy






93 93/93


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 22, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> alright mate here is a couple of pics of my configuration puzzle box from the second hellraiser .
> enjoy
> ...


that shit way cool how did you go about geting it?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> alright mate here is a couple of pics of my configuration puzzle box from the second hellraiser .
> enjoy
> ...


yea, he's right, that is way cool!!! what is it made of? does it open? does it summon evil? man, I'm just full of questions!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 22, 2011)

lol im curius my self


----------



## kether noir (Sep 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> that shit way cool how did you go about geting it?


 93
i got it from my aunt and uncle. they work in show business, and knew how much i like horror films.
i also have a life size chucky prop from childs play. my wife hates it. hahahaha. it does look real though.... and i have a real freddy glove too



stoneyluv said:


> yea, he's right, that is way cool!!! what is it made of? does it open? does it summon evil? man, I'm just full of questions!!!


 not sure if it summons evil. ive been trying. it dose not open. it was the standard prop. it is solid wood and brass etchings i believe. but, ill still work on opening it. i have some questions myself



hellraizer30 said:


> lol im curius my self


hopped that covers it a bit.
hahaha. thanks guys

93 93/93


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

that's just bad ass dude!!!!!!! a freddy glove, cool!!!!!!


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 28, 2011)

Got the bucket up.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

hows things hr u got any updates due hows things with the grow goin mate..u been a way for a while u been on a hunt..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 28, 2011)

No hunt just fixing all the bad in the grow area and making alot of changes, 

The basic layout is x2 10x14 bloom rooms and a 4x8 grow lab tent for veg, im done with bloom tents
After these last runs. Each room will consist of x6. 600hps systems and a addition to the rooms will be
Co2. 

Il get construction pics up asap and some of the latest grow pics to, sorry again for my absense but you all
Will enjoy the upcoming updates I promiss!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 28, 2011)

These grows take months/years to figure themselves out. I've been watching my current problems like a slow motion train wreck. Hurry the hell up and get done going wrong so I can get to getting right. I swear I've wasted 6 months just watching shit go wrong over here. I respect your patience. I have to keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 28, 2011)

I know man i thought tents were the way but now im looking forward to being able to stand all the way
Up lol, im going to try to make this as perfect as I can afford it to be


----------



## mugan (Sep 28, 2011)

waiting, .. twiching . ahahhaha


----------



## Beansly (Sep 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> No hunt just fixing all the bad in the grow area and making alot of changes,
> 
> The basic layout is x2 10x14 bloom rooms and a 4x8 grow lab tent for veg, im done with bloom tents
> After these last runs. Each room will consist of x6. 600hps systems and a addition to the rooms will be
> ...


 I'm sure it will be worth the wait. Man, I envy you! You're doing it real big man. Props.


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Sep 28, 2011)

.....just keep swimming, just keep swimming...... You'll do proper.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I know man i thought tents were the way but now im looking forward to being able to stand all the way
> Up lol, im going to try to make this as perfect as I can afford it to be


my new room we are framing up 10 ft. ceilings  with the framed room you are gonna love the buckets even more now that you can take advantage of growing much larger plants


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 28, 2011)

I want a bigger tent, only until I have a house I can frame a room up.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is some white russians. 



shnkrmn said:


>


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 28, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Here is some white russians.


Beautiful. Simply Beautiful, especially liking the picture on the stairs.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are not my pics btw.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 28, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Those are not my pics btw.


That's ok. I love looking at beautiful plants no matter who they belong too.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 28, 2011)

fuck man the rot got me hell it got me good brotha, never got around to goin to get the magic bullet now i figured out why my agent orange was not "filling in" cuz it was filled in lol fuckin root rot raped my root ball so hard, my nugs TINY as hell, but you can tell they woulda been huge if i had not had root rot, they are fuckin LONG lol like a good 4-7 inches long depending if they had just not gotten root rot and girthed out.... oh well next time, the trichomes are there and what i did get is gonna get me FUCKED UP, check my thread for pics.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 28, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> fuck man the rot got me hell it got me good brotha, never got around to goin to get the magic bullet now i figured out why my agent orange was not "filling in" cuz it was filled in lol fuckin root rot raped my root ball so hard, my nugs TINY as hell, but you can tell they woulda been huge if i had not had root rot, they are fuckin LONG lol like a good 4-7 inches long depending if they had just not gotten root rot and girthed out.... oh well next time, the trichomes are there and what i did get is gonna get me FUCKED UP, check my thread for pics.


pythium basically killed my grow for the past 2 months now.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 28, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> pythium basically killed my grow for the past 2 months now.


 yup screwed me my last grow too, but cooler water, great drainage and adding h202 religiously and i think the problem is fixed but we will see.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 28, 2011)

it ate something like 120 clones. Had pythium, thought it was gone, and then got it again in the next round of cuttings. Managed to kill all my mothers during this point in time too. I'm basically going to be waiting around for a few months for new mothers to grow.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 28, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> it ate something like 120 clones. Had pythium, thought it was gone, and then got it again in the next round of cuttings. Managed to kill all my mothers during this point in time too. I'm basically going to be waiting around for a few months for new mothers to grow.


damn thats fucked up so sorry bro for your loss


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 28, 2011)

What's pythium?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks every body for the suport spent all day building the new rooms lol dam! im wooped  

as for the pythium I cant stress the power of the the tea!! im not even using h202 or bleach 
anymore just tea! 

pics will be up of some of the action at hand!


----------



## fabfun (Sep 28, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> What's pythium?


 
*Pythium*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search 
For the ancient city named Pythium, see Pythion.
_Pythium_ Scientific classification Kingdom: Chromalveolata Phylum: Heterokontophyta Class: Oomycetes Order: Pythiales Family: Pythiaceae Genus: _*Pythium*_
Pringsheim, 1858 Species _See text_

_*Pythium*_ is a genus of parasitic oomycete. Most species are plant parasites, but _Pythium insidiosum_ is an important pathogen of animals. Because this group of organisms were once classified as fungi, they are sometimes still treated as such.
*Contents*

[hide]


1 Morphology
2 Ecological importance
3 Species
4 References
5 Further reading
 *[edit] Morphology*

Hyphae_Pythium_, like others in the family Pythiaceae, are usually characterized by their production of coenocytic hyphae, hyphae without septations.OogoniaGenerally contain a single oosporeAntheridiaContain an elongated and club-shaped antheridium *[edit] Ecological importance*

_Pythium_ root rot is a common crop disease caused by a genus of organisms called _Pythium_. These are commonly called water moulds. _Pythium_ damping off is a very common problem in fields and greenhouses, where the organism kills newly emerged seedlings.[1] This disease complex usually involves other pathogens such as _Phytophthora_ and _Rhizoctonia_. Pythium wilt is caused by zoospore infection of older plants leading to biotrophic infections that become necrotrophic in response to colonization/reinfection pressures or environmental stress,[1][2][3] leading to minor or severe wilting caused by impeded root functioning.[1][4]
Pythium in turfgrass
Many _Pythium_ species, along with their close relatives, _Phytophthora_ species are plant pathogens of economic importance in agriculture. _Pythium_ spp. tend to be very generalistic and unspecific in their host range. They infect a large range of hosts,[5] while _Phytophthora_ spp. are generally more host-specific.
For this reason, _Pythium_ spp. are more devastating in the root rot they cause in crops, because crop rotation alone will often not eradicate the pathogen (nor will fallowing the field, as _Pythium_ spp. are also good saprotrophs, and will survive for a long time on decaying plant matter).
It has been noted that in field crops, damage by _Pythium_ spp. is often limited to the area affected, as the motile zoospores require ample surface water to travel long distances. Additionally, the capillaries formed by soil particles act as a natural filter and effectively trap many zoospores. However, in hydroponic systems inside greenhouses, where extensive monocultures of plants are maintained in plant nutrient solution (containing nitrogen, potassium, phosphate, and micronutrients) that is continuously recirculated to the crop, _Pythium_ spp. cause extensive and devastating root rot and is often difficult to prevent or control.[1][4][5][6] The root rot affects entire operations (tens of thousands of plants, in many instances) within two to four days due to the inherent nature of hydroponic systems where roots are nakedly exposed to the water medium, in which the zoospores can move freely.[4][5][6]
Several _Pythium_ species, including _P. oligandrum_, _P. nunn_, _P. periplocum_, and _P. acanthicum_ are mycoparasites of plant pathogenic fungi and oomycetes, and have received interest as potential biocontrol agents.
*[edit] Species*



_Pythium acanthicum_
_Pythium acanthophoron_
_Pythium acrogynum_
_Pythium adhaerens_
_Pythium amasculinum_
_Pythium anandrum_
_Pythium angustatum_
_Pythium aphanidermatum_
_Pythium apleroticum_
_Pythium aquatile_
_Pythium aristosporum_
_Pythium arrhenomanes_
_Pythium attrantheridium_
_Pythium bifurcatum_
_Pythium boreale_
_Pythium buismaniae_
_Pythium butleri_
_Pythium campanulatum_
_Pythium canariense_
_Pythium capillosum_
_Pythium carbonicum_
_Pythium carolinianum_
_Pythium catenulatum_
_Pythium chamaehyphon_
_Pythium chondricola_
_Pythium citrinum_
_Pythium coloratum_
_Pythium conidiophorum_
_Pythium contiguanum_
_Pythium cryptoirregulare_
_Pythium cucurbitacearum_
_Pythium cylindrosporum_
_Pythium cystogenes_
_Pythium debaryanum_
_Pythium deliense_
_Pythium destruens_
_Pythium diclinum_
_Pythium dimorphum_
_Pythium dissimile_
_Pythium dissotocum_
_Pythium echinulatum_
_Pythium erinaceum_
_Pythium flevoense_
_Pythium folliculosum_
_Pythium glomeratum_
_Pythium graminicola_
_Pythium grandisporangium_
_Pythium guiyangense_
_Pythium helicandrum_
_Pythium helicoides_
_Pythium heterothallicum_
_Pythium hydnosporum_
_Pythium hypogynum_
_Pythium indigoferae_
_Pythium inflatum_
_Pythium insidiosum_
_Pythium intermedium_
_Pythium irregulare_
_Pythium iwayamae_
_Pythium jasmonium_
_Pythium kunmingense_
_Pythium litorale_
_Pythium longandrum_
_Pythium longisporangium_
_Pythium lutarium_
_Pythium macrosporum_
_Pythium mamillatum_
_Pythium marinum_
_Pythium marsipium_
_Pythium mastophorum_
_Pythium megacarpum_
_Pythium megalacanthum_
_Pythium middletonii_
_Pythium minus_
_Pythium monospermum_
_Pythium montanum_
_Pythium multisporum_
_Pythium myriotylum_
_Pythium nagaii_
_Pythium nodosum_
_Pythium nunn_
_Pythium oedochilum_
_Pythium okanoganense_
_Pythium oligandrum_
_Pythium ornacarpum_
_Pythium orthogonon_
_Pythium ostracodes_
_Pythium pachycaule_
_Pythium pachycaule_
_Pythium paddicum_
_Pythium paroecandrum_
_Pythium parvum_
_Pythium pectinolyticum_
_Pythium periilum_
_Pythium periplocum_
_Pythium perniciosum_
_Pythium perplexum_
_Pythium phragmitis_
_Pythium pleroticum_
_Pythium plurisporium_
_Pythium polymastum_
_Pythium porphyrae_
_Pythium prolatum_
_Pythium proliferatum_
_Pythium pulchrum_
_Pythium pyrilobum_
_Pythium quercum_
_Pythium radiosum_
_Pythium ramificatum_
_Pythium regulare_
_Pythium rhizo-oryzae_
_Pythium rhizosaccharum_
_Pythium rostratifingens_
_Pythium rostratum_
_Pythium salpingophorum_
_Pythium scleroteichum_
_Pythium segnitium_
_Pythium spiculum_
_Pythium spinosum_
_Pythium splendens_
_Pythium sterilum_
_Pythium stipitatum_
_Pythium sulcatum_
_Pythium sylvaticum_
_Pythium terrestris_
_Pythium torulosum_
_Pythium tracheiphilum_
_Pythium ultimum_
_Pythium ultimum_ var. _ultimum_
 
_Pythium uncinulatum_
_Pythium undulatum_
_Pythium vanterpoolii_
_Pythium vexans_
_Pythium viniferum_
_Pythium violae_
_Pythium volutum_
_Pythium zingiberis_
_Pythium zingiberum_
 
*[edit] References*



^ _*a*_ _*b*_ _*c*_ _*d*_ Jarvis, W. R. (1992). _Managing diseases in greenhouse crops_. Saint Paul, Minnesota: APS Press. ISBN 978-0-89054-122-7. [_page needed_]
*^* Owen-Going, Tony Nathaniel (2005). _Quantitative investigations of phenolic compounds associated with root rot of hydroponic pepper, Capsicum annuum L., caused by Pythium aphanidermatum (Edson) Fitzp_ (PhD thesis). University of Guelph. ISBN 978-0-494-17779-2. OCLC 271429383. [_page needed_]
*^* T. N. Owen-Going, C. W. Beninger, J. C. Sutton, & J. C. Hall (2009). "Accumulation of phenolic compounds in plants and nutrient solution of hydroponic peppers inoculated with _Pythium aphanidermatum_". _Canadian Journal of Plant Pathology_: in press. 
^ _*a*_ _*b*_ _*c*_ Bagnall, Roger (2007). _Control of Pythium wilt and root rot of hydroponically grown lettuce by means of chemical treatment of the nutrient solution_ (MSc thesis). University of Pretoria. OCLC 216915405. [_page needed_]
^ _*a*_ _*b*_ _*c*_ Owen-Going, Tony Nathaniel (2002). _Etiology and epidemiology of Pythium root rot in bell pepper (Capsicum annuum L.) in commercial-scale and small-scale hydroponic systems_ (MSc thesis). University of Guelph. ISBN 978-0-612-71820-3. OCLC 55510696. 
^ _*a*_ _*b*_ T. N. Owen-Going, J. C. Sutton & B. Grodzinski (2003). "Relationships of _Pythium_ isolates and sweet pepper plants in single-plant hydroponic units". _Canadian Journal of Plant Pathology_ *25*: 155167. doi:10.1080/07060660309507064. 
 
*[edit] Further reading*



A. J. van der Plaats-Niterink (1981). "Monograph of the genus _Pythium_". _Studies in Mycology_ *21*: 1242. 
C. André Lévesque & Arthur W. M. de Cock (2004). "Molecular phylogeny and taxonomy of the genus _Pythium_". _Mycological Research_ *108* (12): 13631383. doi:10.1017/S0953756204001431. 
 Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pythium"
View page ratings
Rate this page
Rate this page
Page ratings
What's this?
Current average ratings.
Trustworthy



Objective



Complete



Well-written




I am highly knowledgeable about this topic (optional) I have a relevant college/university degree
It is part of my profession
It is a deep personal passion
The source of my knowledge is not listed here
I would like to help improve Wikipedia, send me an e-mail (optional) We will send you a confirmation e-mail. We will not share your address with anyone. (Privacy policy)




Submit ratings Saved successfully
Your ratings have not been submitted yet
Your ratings have expired
Please reevaluate this page and submit new ratings.



An error has occured. Please try again later.

Thanks! Your ratings have been saved.
Please take a moment to complete a short survey.
Start survey Maybe later 


Thanks! Your ratings have been saved.
Do you want to create an account?
An account will help you track your edits, get involved in discussions, and be a part of the community.
Create an accountorLog in Maybe later 


Thanks! Your ratings have been saved.
Did you know that you can edit this page?
Edit this page Maybe later 





Categories: Water moulds | Plant pathogens and diseases
Hidden categories: All pages needing cleanup | Wikipedia articles needing page number citations from September 2010 | Articles with 'species' microformats



*Personal tools*



Log in / create account
 
*Namespaces*



Article
Discussion
 
*Variants*




*Views*



Read
Edit
View history
 
*Actions*



*Search*









*Navigation*



Main page
Contents
Featured content
Current events
Random article
Donate to Wikipedia
 

*Interaction*



Help
About Wikipedia
Community portal
Recent changes
Contact Wikipedia
 

*Toolbox*



What links here
Related changes
Upload file
Special pages
Permanent link
Cite this page
Rate this page
 

*Print/export*



Create a book
Download as PDF
Printable version
 

*Languages*



Català
Español
Français
Italiano
&#26085;&#26412;&#35486;
 




 This page was last modified on 11 November 2010 at 16:05.
Text is available under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License; additional terms may apply. See Terms of use for details.
Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a non-profit organization.
Contact us
 

Privacy policy
About Wikipedia
Disclaimers
Mobile view


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 28, 2011)

woah, massive double post lol. The Pythium that most people refer to is root rot, or that whitish slime looking stuff that grows in peoples reservoirs. There is more than one kind, so it's kind of a broad term. When Hellraiser talks about teas he is talking about adding good bacteria to your res so that the good bacteria, or "bennies" will eat the old dead vegitation. This will in turn starve out the pythium. In theory anyway.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> thanks every body for the suport spent all day building the new rooms lol dam! im wooped
> 
> as for the pythium I cant stress the power of the the tea!! im not even using h202 or bleach
> anymore just tea!
> ...



What is the tea you use? I'm using aquashield right now, and hopefully it keeps the garbage out of the res. It's basically a tea, but I'm sure I'm paying a lot more than you are for it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> woah, massive double post lol. The Pythium that most people refer to is root rot, or that whitish slime looking stuff that grows in peoples reservoirs. There is more than one kind, so it's kind of a broad term. When Hellraiser talks about teas he is talking about adding good bacteria to your res so that the good bacteria, or "bennies" will eat the old dead vegitation. This will in turn starve out the pythium. In theory anyway.


if you follow hiesinbergs formula to brew it root rot will be a thing of the past!


----------



## fabfun (Sep 29, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> woah, massive double post lol. The Pythium that most people refer to is root rot, or that whitish slime looking stuff that grows in peoples reservoirs. There is more than one kind, so it's kind of a broad term. When Hellraiser talks about teas he is talking about adding good bacteria to your res so that the good bacteria, or "bennies" will eat the old dead vegitation. This will in turn starve out the pythium. In theory anyway.


its all good everytime u try to post lots of info it does that even tried to edit it
maybe i should just let others help


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> What is the tea you use? I'm using aquashield right now, and hopefully it keeps the garbage out of the res. It's basically a tea, but I'm sure I'm paying a lot more than you are for it.


https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html

theres alot to read but it a good one


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

fabfun said:


> its all good everytime u try to post lots of info it does that even tried to edit it
> maybe i should just let others help


Nah, share the wisdom. I wasn't trying to be snide or anything.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 29, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Nah, share the wisdom. I wasn't trying to be snide or anything.



didnt take it that way bro 
its cool


----------



## fabfun (Sep 29, 2011)

hey HR u see my new avatar thats what i bought to ride today
what u think?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey HR u see my new avatar thats what i bought to ride today
> what u think?


nice fab bet that sucker goes fast!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

Is that a LOR exhaust? I had a zx10r. Sold it before I killed myself though.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

View attachment 1811504View attachment 1811503View attachment 1811502View attachment 1811501View attachment 1811500

heres the start got more progress just got to take more pics


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

nice bike fab mate...bet it fast that


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

looking good so far hr...


hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1811504View attachment 1811503View attachment 1811502View attachment 1811501View attachment 1811500
> 
> heres the start got more progress just got to take more pics


----------



## mugan (Sep 29, 2011)

well question to the Hydro gurus  well am gona be attempting a DWC but it will be out side, al of course cover the container with black polythene and duck tape to stop any light, to stop algae and heat but i have a blacked out container out in the green house and even tho i think the Ghouse is well vented its always a few degrees hotter than the outside, and that means a hot DWC res. i haven't had any issues with bacteria but since al be growing Mj this time i really don't wanna fuck up. are there any ways to keep the solution cool or does it not matter, what temps (hot) are really bad for roots ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

mugan said:


> well question to the Hydro gurus  well am gona be attempting a DWC but it will be out side, al of course cover the container with black polythene and duck tape to stop any light, to stop algae and heat but i have a blacked out container out in the green house and even tho i think the Ghouse is well vented its always a few degrees hotter than the outside, and that means a hot DWC res. i haven't had any issues with bacteria but since al be growing Mj this time i really don't wanna fuck up. are there any ways to keep the solution cool or does it not matter, what temps (hot) are really bad for roots ?


if you go above 74F in your res your going to have issue but you would benafit from compost teas aswell look into this thread mugan https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

mugan said:


> well question to the Hydro gurus  well am gona be attempting a DWC but it will be out side, al of course cover the container with black polythene and duck tape to stop any light, to stop algae and heat but i have a blacked out container out in the green house and even tho i think the Ghouse is well vented its always a few degrees hotter than the outside, and that means a hot DWC res. i haven't had any issues with bacteria but since al be growing Mj this time i really don't wanna fuck up. are there any ways to keep the solution cool or does it not matter, what temps (hot) are really bad for roots ?


This might sound crazy, but you could put your res in a hole in the ground. IDK how much cooler that would make it, but it is cooler.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> This might sound crazy, but you could put your res in a hole in the ground. IDK how much cooler that would make it, but it is cooler.


kinda like geothermal cooling very good idea man I like it!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> kinda like geothermal cooling very good idea man I like it!!


Yeah, some reason I'm thinking 3 feet down is a constant 60 degrees year round, but I'm not positive. Maybe that is just how far down water lines are so they don't freeze, idk... ? It should be cooler though.


----------



## mugan (Sep 29, 2011)

wow that might be a grt i dea. cuz this place has almost no humidity, its like 100 in the sun and 40 in the shade. al dig out some soil and see whats up .


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

mugan said:


> wow that might be a grt i dea. cuz this place has almost no humidity, its like 100 in the sun and 40 in the shade. al dig out some soil and see whats up .


40F in the shade dude put your res in the ground and im thinking you will be way fine!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

mugan said:


> wow that might be a grt i dea. cuz this place has almost no humidity, its like 100 in the sun and 40 in the shade. al dig out some soil and see whats up .


wow! seriously? that seems crazy to me. Around here the humidity is nasty in the summer, so in the shade you're still sweating like mad.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 29, 2011)

I have lived in Japan and in the Mojave. I would rather deal with no humidity myself.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> I have lived in Japan and in the Mojave. I would rather deal with no humidity myself.


you and me both!


----------



## mugan (Sep 29, 2011)

its acctually good for power, cuz on days hot as this the house is still cold


----------



## mugan (Sep 29, 2011)

well 100 - 40 was a little off  i guess i checked the temps, its 106 outside and 80 under the tree but indoors 75 , maybe it feels cold cuz i was aclimated to the outside so when i came it it as cold lolz but under the soil is freezing its 56 and colder thew deeper i go i only scraped about 5 inch, am redoing the Ghouse so al put a hole  i guess in some random place lolz,


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep. dirt is a great incubator. You could roast a pig in dirt...


----------



## mugan (Sep 29, 2011)

ain't that how the do clam bakes. was never really sure of the procedure cuz i really hate clams


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 29, 2011)

lolz humidity sucks balls man, cant stand it.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 29, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Is that a LOR exhaust? I had a zx10r. Sold it before I killed myself though.



thats just a bike of same model bike it was to dark to take a pic 
mine is same except metallic blue custom paind and powermax under seat racing exhaust 

it is a triumph daytona


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

I really wonder when they will start regulating these bikes more. They are getting to a point of insanity. I don't care, but I'm just guessing it will be soon.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 29, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I really wonder when they will start regulating these bikes more. They are getting to a point of insanity. I don't care, but I'm just guessing it will be soon.


is 955cc triple fuel injected bike insanity lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

well i had a zx10r so i would consider that insane. did about 107 in first gear.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 29, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> well i had a zx10r so i would consider that insane. did about 107 in first gear.


its only insane if u ride insane
how many gears did it have 6?
this one has 6 speed


----------



## fabfun (Sep 29, 2011)

even though it is called a t595 the first year it came out it had a 955cc injected motor
so dont let the T595 name fool you lol
u dont ride anymore bro?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

dam ive never rode a rocket like that before lol


----------



## fabfun (Sep 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dam ive never rode a rocket like that before lol


it says its top speed stock is 161mph

heres specs
General information 
Model: Triumph T595 Daytona 
Year: 1998 
Category: Sport 
Rating: 75.4 out of 100. Show full rating and compare with other bikes 
Engine and transmission 
Displacement: 955.00 ccm (58.27 cubic inches) 
Engine type: In-line three, four-stroke 
Power: 130.00 HP (94.9 kW)) 
Torque: 100.00 Nm (10.2 kgf-m or 73.8 ft.lbs) 
Top speed: 260.0 km/h (161.6 mph) 
Valves per cylinder: 3 
Cooling system: Liquid 
Gearbox: 6-speed 
Transmission type,
final drive: Chain 
Chassis, suspension, brakes and wheels 
Front brakes: Dual disc 
Rear brakes: Single disc 
Physical measures and capacities 
Dry weight: 198.0 kg (436.5 pounds) 
Power/weight ratio: 0.6566 HP/kg 
Seat height: 800 mm (31.5 inches) If adjustable, lowest setting. 
Other specifications 
Starter: Electric


----------



## fabfun (Sep 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dam ive never rode a rocket like that before lol


well i never grew 2 tents full of weed lol
hows the growing bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well i never grew 2 tents full of weed lol
> hows the growing bro


lol different stroke for different folks lol!!

im down to one tent and im framing up the replacment rooms, x2 10x14 room with x6 600hps each room should be off the hook also adding co2


----------



## fabfun (Sep 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> lol different stroke for different folks lol!!
> 
> im down to one tent and im framing up the replacment rooms, x2 10x14 room with x6 600hps each room should be off the hook also adding co2


got some new pics?
i had 2 400w lights die got one back running and hope to get other back up and a extra on to add need new capacitors


----------



## fabfun (Sep 29, 2011)

if that dont work i will have to go out and knock some streetlights down for replacements


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

il get some up in the morning fab been a crazy day lol


----------



## fabfun (Sep 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> il get some up in the morning fab been a crazy day lol


been crazy for me too
hope all is well with your household
i will have to send u some pics privately


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool cool.........


----------



## fabfun (Sep 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Cool cool.........


so far i only post harvest pics


----------



## mugan (Sep 30, 2011)

Fab have you been missing in action or something..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey guys any of you know who the breeder is for gorilla grape?


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 30, 2011)

Only 1 I kno of is a guy named outlaw with outlaw seed stock. He's talked about a lot on thc farmer I've seen in searches.


----------



## mugan (Sep 30, 2011)

i keep goggling and all i see is that name , outlaw but there was also a THC farmers name drop in one of the threads


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 30, 2011)

this is the bike i had. only mine had a ton of mods on it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahSWXg0WeJM&feature=related


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 30, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> this is the bike i had. only mine had a ton of mods on it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahSWXg0WeJM&feature=related


that is sick hornedfrog almost hit 190


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 30, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Only 1 I kno of is a guy named outlaw with outlaw seed stock. He's talked about a lot on thc farmer I've seen in searches.


im reading a ton on it and theres saying its one of the best US strain atm.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a small gorilla grape growing right now, but I have no idea of the breeder. I'll ask the person i got the seeds from if he knows....


----------



## fabfun (Sep 30, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> I have a small gorilla grape growing right now, but I have no idea of the breeder. I'll ask the person i got the seeds from if he knows....


u got a thread ?
or did i already peep that and forgot
send me a link please stoneyL


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 30, 2011)

fabfun said:


> u got a thread ?
> or did i already peep that and forgot
> send me a link please stoneyL


it's in my sig bro.... i don't think i ever had the pleasure of you visiting my thread.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 30, 2011)

mugan said:


> Fab have you been missing in action or something..


sorry bro i missed your post went back and seen it 
hows things with u and yours ?
im been away from here for the most part
i just post once in awhile on my bros threads 
how is the veggie garden working for u 
any fruits of your labors?


----------



## fabfun (Sep 30, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> it's in my sig bro.... i don't think i ever had the pleasure of you visiting my thread.


well i seen sig and it said thursday chop so i didnt know it was on going grow lol
i just assumed i missed the slaughter and harvest lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 30, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well i seen sig and it said thursday chop so i didnt know it was on going grow lol
> i just assumed i missed the slaughter and harvest lol


yea, it was a silly name but I'm to far in to go back and edit it now.... and there are way to many people that follow it to make them all change threads.... so i run with it and still have my harvests on thursdays.... my set up has change so much over the past 4-5 months. my new setup starts around page 165 if your on 10posts a page....


----------



## fabfun (Sep 30, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> yea, it was a silly name but I'm to far in to go back and edit it now.... and there are way to many people that follow it to make them all change threads.... so i run with it and still have my harvests on thursdays.... my set up has change so much over the past 4-5 months. my new setup starts around page 165 if your on 10posts a page....


i dont know what im on 
lol 10 maybe
so everybody tunes into your threads on thursday nite 
nice like scheduled
when did u start present one


----------



## mugan (Oct 1, 2011)

fabfun said:


> sorry bro i missed your post went back and seen it
> hows things with u and yours ?
> im been away from here for the most part
> i just post once in awhile on my bros threads
> ...


 all good got some zuks and tomatoes , i take it Hr is your bro ??


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 1, 2011)

hey HR!! I got an interesting story for ya regarding the gorilla grape...

I was created by outlaw. its double purple doja x purple erkle. 

at the time outlaw was an up and coming breeder... and had the original dpd mom plant... subcool was the original breeder of the dpd.. but he didn't like it due to taste... so he gave it to outlaw.. and outlaw stabilized it and got it to have a nice purple color and a better taste. outlaw later got raided and lost all his original mom plants and seeds.

I guess that makes it a legendary breed...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> hey HR!! I got an interesting story for ya regarding the gorilla grape...
> 
> I was created by outlaw. its double purple doja x purple erkle.
> 
> ...


yah from what I gather its a rare strain now and if you have it your super lucky


----------



## fabfun (Oct 1, 2011)

mugan said:


> all good got some zuks and tomatoes , i take it Hr is your bro ??


he is one of them 
i like zukes and tomatoes fried mmmm mmmm good


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

havent had fried zucchini in a long time.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

Just ordered one of these for my reservoir http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/milwaukee/ph-meters/sms110.htm

I was going to get a nutradip tri meter, but I need 3 of them, and figured I already have a ppm memter that I can use, and an aquarium thermometer seems to work fine. I'll let you know how it works when I get it here. I have a milwaukee ph meter already that I'm happy with so I figured I'd stay with them.

All said and done I'm going to have probably $5000 invested in this operation. There abouts anyway. I just keep finding new stuff I "need" to have haha.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Just ordered one of these for my reservoir http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/milwaukee/ph-meters/sms110.htm
> 
> I was going to get a nutradip tri meter, but I need 3 of them, and figured I already have a ppm memter that I can use, and an aquarium thermometer seems to work fine. I'll let you know how it works when I get it here. I have a milwaukee ph meter already that I'm happy with so I figured I'd stay with them.
> 
> All said and done I'm going to have probably $5000 invested in this operation. There abouts anyway. I just keep finding new stuff I "need" to have haha.


man I wish I could return all the shit ive got that I dont use now lol for every 10x10 tent to run correctly ive got 5500 into each


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> man I wish I could return all the shit ive got that I dont use now lol for every 10x10 tent to run correctly ive got 5500 into each


Yeah, I've got so many supplies that I've never used, or just didn't like, or even didn't work correctly.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> man I wish I could return all the shit ive got that I dont use now lol for every 10x10 tent to run correctly ive got 5500 into each


 man thats the truth lol i got 8 400w light kits that i wont be using anymore and no one wants to buy them so o well lol guess i will just hang on to them.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 1, 2011)

know what you do with them bad boys? Run a vert setup  high bulb low bulb 4 stations wrapped around mmm vert action. never throw anyting out lol im a pack rat when it comes to tools and gear.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 1, 2011)

Holy crap Cap'n, I always thought your sig said "SIT ON MY FACE" and I always thought, hell why not I could get behind that betty white was hot back in the day. I just noticed that I was wrong and threw up in my mouth a little!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 1, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> man thats the truth lol i got 8 400w light kits that i wont be using anymore and no one wants to buy them so o well lol guess i will just hang on to them.


dam that sucks when you geting the 600?


----------



## fabfun (Oct 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dam that sucks when you geting the 600?



hey can i post a bad ass vid of bikes for the hell of it HR?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey can i post a bad ass vid of bikes for the hell of it HR?


go ahead fab its cool


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> go ahead fab its cool


[video=youtube;o5x32firNOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5x32firNOI[/video]

look at frame 3:26 she is hot 
and frame 520 that guy is fucking nuts


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;o5x32firNOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5x32firNOI[/video] 
hey hellraizer this ones awesome


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

yah those guys must have good life insurance!!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah those guys must have good life insurance!!



sorry for the double post i tried to delete it wouldnt let me 
u can ask a mod to do i sure they would be overjoyed to delete something


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

View attachment 1815973View attachment 1815972View attachment 1815970View attachment 1815966View attachment 1815962View attachment 1815960View attachment 1815959View attachment 1815958View attachment 1815957heres a update


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

here is the one[video=youtube;UCZNB94naTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCZNB94naTk[/video] i meant to post


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

check ot the chick at frame 320 and guy at 520


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

dam dude that shits sick


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1815973View attachment 1815972View attachment 1815970View attachment 1815966View attachment 1815962View attachment 1815960View attachment 1815959View attachment 1815958View attachment 1815957heres a update



WOW
what stage they at


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dam dude that shits sick


 that milf at frame 320 is sick
she is getting off that shit 
must be nice to be motorcycle seat in those cases


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

dont have my calendar by me but I think it almost the 4th week


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

u see frame 520 where guy is squeezing between cars fuckers crazy


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dont have my calendar by me but I think it almost the 4th week


nice for 4 weeks really mine are stunted


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> u see frame 520 where guy is squeezing between cars fuckers crazy


yah that shit crazy man


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

did u see the chick doing the burnout im in love lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> nice for 4 weeks really mine are stunted


why they stunted?


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah that shit crazy man


i dont really ride like that im safer
i got 161 mph available i use a third of that


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 2, 2011)

looks good man. You should really look at that serious seeds white russian if you're looking for a hashy indica with good yield. The only thing is they take a little longer than some other strains.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> looks good man. You should really look at that serious seeds white russian if you're looking for a hashy indica with good yield. The only thing is they take a little longer than some other strains.


ive been looking into to it


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2011)

High HR. How's it going?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

fumble said:


> High HR. How's it going?


going good fumble hows thing with you? updates are on the page before this one


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 2, 2011)

HR rockin the house, looking sweet 4 4weeks
you mus spread before you can rep... puck me!!


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1815973View attachment 1815972View attachment 1815970View attachment 1815966View attachment 1815962View attachment 1815960View attachment 1815959View attachment 1815958View attachment 1815957heres a update


Damn beautiful sight HR! Swimming in a sea of green.


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> going good fumble hows thing with you? updates are on the page before this one


I'm glad to be back in California!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

4tatude said:


> HR rockin the house, looking sweet 4 4weeks
> you mus spread before you can rep... puck me!!


thanks 4tatude...............


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

fumble said:


> I'm glad to be back in California!


how was the family visit?


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1815973View attachment 1815972View attachment 1815970View attachment 1815966View attachment 1815962View attachment 1815960View attachment 1815959View attachment 1815958View attachment 1815957heres a update


bumpin your porn dude!! looks Delicious!!!!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

4tatude said:


> HR rockin the house, looking sweet 4 4weeks
> you mus spread before you can rep... puck me!!


i tried to rep him for u 
but got same message


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i tried to rep him for u
> but got same message


same here....


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> bumpin your porn dude!! looks Delicious!!!!


i been bumping too
in my own way


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2011)

The wedding was beautiful and it was great to see my son and new daughter in law.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

fumble said:


> The wedding was beautiful and it was great to see my son and new daughter in law.


that is great 
did you have fun or was it hectic


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

fumble said:


> The wedding was beautiful and it was great to see my son and new daughter in law.


awsome fumble Im hoping to get down to cali next summer to see my grandparents been 10years also to enjoy some rays


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2011)

It was hectic. Had some bad shit happen. I don't like Shitsburgh.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i been bumping too
> in my own way


i mean we had crashes
girls doing burnouts
bouncing their junk on bike seat
what more could u want


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

fumble said:


> It was hectic. Had some bad shit happen. I don't like Shitsburgh.


that sucks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

fumble said:


> It was hectic. Had some bad shit happen. I don't like Shitsburgh.


sorry to hear that fumble


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

fumble said:


> It was hectic. Had some bad shit happen. I don't like Shitsburgh.



hope is nothing major


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks guys...it was pretty major. But I'll deal.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey I just wamted to give a big shout out to all riu members following my journal! Huge thanks to you all
For help/advise and just good old convo!! Couldnt of got here without you all! 

P.s il get some more update picks of the new construction later tomarrow, cheers


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 2, 2011)

hey fab your inbox is full.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> hey fab your inbox is full.


sorry and thanks bro cleared now


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 2, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Holy crap Cap'n, I always thought your sig said "SIT ON MY FACE" and I always thought, hell why not I could get behind that betty white was hot back in the day. I just noticed that I was wrong and threw up in my mouth a little!


lol thank myles for that wonderful quote lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 2, 2011)

This is supposed to be a good strain too. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-paradise-seeds-white-berry/prod_448.html

I believe its blueberry crossed with white widdow. I've heard good things about fruity chronic juice too. 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-delicious-seeds-fruity-chronic-juice/prod_1834.html


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im already gearing up for my kansas white tail hunt in nov. hopeing for good weather and not a hot muggy one lol


My friend ended up shooting a small guy. It was weird because its rack was pretty big, but it wasn't very big. I asked him why he thought it was like that and he said they have nothing to eat in NC. I'm in the midwest, and they eat the corn, and whatnot.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

im super joneing to get on with the SK hunt


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 2, 2011)

he just got a pond built on his land too. its a pretty good sized one WOOT! can't wait for next summer to stock that puppy up with whatever we pull out of the river.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> he just got a pond built on his land too. its a pretty good sized one WOOT! can't wait for next summer to stock that puppy up with whatever we pull out of the river.


thats how i restock my pond catch them elsewhere lol im a catch and release guy so i released some whoppers in my pond


----------



## behshm (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey hornedfrog2000 try looking at the g13 blue venom I've been checking it out and wanting to try that one out as well.
HR I got to give props I just finished reading the entire thread I've been keeping up for awhile I just don't post much I also just bought a titan flo n gro system with 12 bucket expansion so I can run up to 24 buckets at a time. Keep up the good work and can't wait to see the new construction finished as I am hoping to do something similar within the next year once I get my 30x50 shop built.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

behshm said:


> Hey hornedfrog2000 try looking at the g13 blue venom I've been checking it out and wanting to try that one out as well.
> HR I got to give props I just finished reading the entire thread I've been keeping up for awhile I just don't post much I also just bought a titan flo n gro system with 12 bucket expansion so I can run up to 24 buckets at a time. Keep up the good work and can't wait to see the new construction finished as I am hoping to do something similar within the next year once I get my 30x50 shop built.


come on man dont tease us like that u got a build thread or something 
if not start one i want to sub to it to see how it goes


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

behshm said:


> Hey hornedfrog2000 try looking at the g13 blue venom I've been checking it out and wanting to try that one out as well.
> HR I got to give props I just finished reading the entire thread I've been keeping up for awhile I just don't post much I also just bought a titan flo n gro system with 12 bucket expansion so I can run up to 24 buckets at a time. Keep up the good work and can't wait to see the new construction finished as I am hoping to do something similar within the next year once I get my 30x50 shop built.


thanks behshm for stoping by! if and when you get it built start a thread bro would love to follow it


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> thanks behshm for stoping by! if and when you get it built start a thread bro would love to follow it


me too sounds like it will be the one to watch 
did he say a 12 site system?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

yah but upgraded to the max 24, that system is what im going to if I dont get the green trees system.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah but upgraded to the max 24, that system is what im going to if I dont get the green trees system.


why not save money and make it your self and do a diy thread 
i could help


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> why not save money and make it your self and do a diy thread
> i could help


im just geting the buckets and the control bucket, not the res or the hoses


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im just geting the buckets and the control bucket, not the res or the hoses


stuff is easy to make save money for more lights


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

I hear what your saying fab if I can spare some time I will


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 2, 2011)

wish i had a brother. sisters aren't all that mechanically inclined.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> wish i had a brother. sisters aren't all that mechanically inclined.



hey u guys help this guy out 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/472516-first-grow-need-some-help-2.html


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

and if anyone knows who is mod of forum this guy posted let them know they need to check into it 
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/471936-i-have-questions-my-new.html#post6391727


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I hear what your saying fab if I can spare some time I will


hey man rode the bike today for hours 
got on it at 2pm stopped 2 hours later for diner then rode another 3 hours 
i love this bike


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 2, 2011)

DONT FUC[video=youtube;D1F2maaJkDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1F2maaJkDA&feature=player_detailpage[/video]K WITH TEXAS............................................. ...


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> DONT FUC[video=youtube;D1F2maaJkDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1F2maaJkDA&feature=player_detailpage[/video]K WITH TEXAS............................................. ...


DAMN STRAIGHT


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey man rode the bike today for hours
> got on it at 2pm stopped 2 hours later for diner then rode another 3 hours
> i love this bike


i had a 440 70 cuda that would do 170.............................


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> i had a 440 70 cuda that would do 170.............................


well u got 10 miles on me but thats stock i got aftermarket powermax racing underseat exhaust so might boost it
u got a top speed of 161 mph


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 2, 2011)

god i hate texas.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well u got 10 miles on me but thats stock i got aftermarket powermax racing underseat exhaust so might boost it
> u got a top speed of 161 mph


hell i had a chevelle that would 150.......that was a long time ago....i couldnt afford the gas now........


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> god i hate texas.


haha thats funny


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> god i hate texas.


dont hate on the best...............................


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> god i hate texas.


hate the state not the men that made it a state


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 2, 2011)

i just get tired of random Texans that blurt out "don't mess with Texas" wtf does that have to do with anything at all? I just don't get it. Like my state is some lower class crap hole.I don't even know what you mean by the men who made the state. I really pay no attention to Texas, besides the arrogant way Texans seem to brag about their state on the national media at all times. Really, you are 1 state of 50, and most people don't care. Just my opinion, but it comes off as incredibly arrogant, self righteous, and entitled. Either way I'm sure I'm out numbered here, so I'm out.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> i just get tired of random Texans that blurt out "don't mess with Texas" wtf does that have to do with anything at all? I just don't get it. Like my state is some lower class crap hole.I don't even know what you mean by the men who made the state. I really pay no attention to Texas, besides the arrogant way Texans seem to brag about their state on the national media at all times. Really, you are 1 state of 50, and most people don't care. Just my opinion, but it comes off as incredibly arrogant, self righteous, and entitled. Either way I'm sure I'm out numbered here, so I'm out.


it has to do with the sacrifices others made in the 1800 
called history


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> i just get tired of random texans that blurt out "don't mess with texas" wtf does that have to do with anything at all? I just don't get it. Like my state is some lower class crap hole.i don't even know what you mean by the men who made the state. I really pay no attention to texas, besides the arrogant way texans seem to brag about their state on the national media at all times. Really, you are 1 state of 50, and most people don't care. Just my opinion, but it comes off as incredibly arrogant, self righteous, and entitled. Either way i'm sure i'm out numbered here, so i'm out.


sorry if i upset you....im not here to piss every body off


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> sorry if i upset you....im not here to piss every body off


its ok but lets show the hate on hate threads


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well i am, update today but in the prosses of uploading to my pc they got curupted fuck it im pissed off to no end now


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

dsb65 said:


> i had a 440 70 cuda that would do 170.............................


that fucker would almost go air born


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i am, update today but in the prosses of uploading to my pc they got curupted fuck it im pissed off to no end now


well hope u get it straight bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thats crazy I had a 440 cuda aswell 70s it was purple with a white soft top
And a 70s chalager with a 440 police intercepter motar in it


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> thats crazy i had a 440 cuda aswell 70s it was purple with a white soft top
> and a 70s chalager with a 440 police intercepter motar in it


the 440 was a monster........of course gas was way under a dollar a gallon.....


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> sorry if i upset you....im not here to piss every body off


no u are good u are on my bros thread and im sure a friend of mine is his too
u just need to not let hate threads spill over to other threads


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> it has to do with the sacrifices others made in the 1800
> called history


Whatever man. I'm not going to argue with a wall. The Alamo wasn't all that important in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Whatever man. I'm not going to argue with a wall. The Alamo wasn't all that important in the grand scheme of things.


sorry u feel that way


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> no u are good u are on my bros thread and im sure a friend of mine is his too
> u just need to not let hate threads spill over to other threads


your right...................


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> whatever man. I'm not going to argue with a wall. The alamo wasn't all that important in the grand scheme of things.


it was important.................


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> it was important.................


 yes it was it delayed them while the built a army
did u know they showed texans no quarter
im not from texas but i if u got nothng nice to sat about texas then maybe dont say anything why be rude


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> yes it was it delayed them while the built a army
> did u know they showed texans no quarter
> im not from texas but i if u got nothng nice to sat about texas then maybe dont say anything why be rude


thanks fab....................your a good guy.........................rep..............................


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> thanks fab....................your a good guy.........................rep..............................


fuck rep im concerned about u as are your oyher friends i talked to 
we want to help but u need to want help


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

So geting back on topic here  ive been ding alot of research on white russian and it seems theres up to 6 pheno
Types! All but 2 of them are junk! One of the two is a indica dominate and the other is a sativa/indica cross,
And it seems from what ive seen its a 9 weeker! Either of the too good pheno types are heavy yielders and great
Quality! So this leeds me to the idea I might need to order at least x2 packs to insure a better chance at these
Phenos type. Between males and bad phenos theres a real low chance to get the good ones.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> So geting back on topic here  ive been ding alot of research on white russian and it seems theres up to 6 pheno
> Types! All but 2 of them are junk! One of the two is a indica dominate and the other is a sativa/indica cross,
> And it seems from what ive seen its a 9 weeker! Either of the too good pheno types are heavy yielders and great
> Quality! So this leeds me to the idea I might need to order at least x2 packs to insure a better chance at these
> Phenos type. Between males and bad phenos theres a real low chance to get the good ones.


hell naw we are talking shit now not plants 
u shouldnt have let a perfectly good thread laying there
might get jacked


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol to funny fab, whats with all this yabering about states lol we are all in the US thats what should matter!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lol to funny fab, whats with all this yabering about states lol we are all in the US thats what should matter!


i dont fucking know but then again u can say fuck iraq doesnt matter where im at but my cousin died there as did texans for what they believed in


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

I would never say fuck any state or iraq or afgan ive been to both of then spilled blood and seen friends die! 
Ive got extreme love and respect for all who have served to protect this country!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I would never say fuck any state or iraq or afgan ive been to both of then spilled blood and seen friends die!
> Ive got extreme love and respect for all who have served to protect this country!


thats what i meant any man ready to give all
makes them a hero


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

fuck this shit where is the bud porn we should all be friends


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

hornedfrog u got a grow to share ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

I know fab its cool I just get choked up to this kind of thing!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well as I read more now serius seeds clain just x2 phenos lol #1 is a short indica dom. And #2 is a long stretchy indica dom.

Man so much miss information


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well as I read more now serius seeds clain just x2 phenos lol #1 is a short indica dom. And #2 is a long stretchy indica dom.
> 
> Man so much miss information



to technical


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok well i have found the new strain thats going to be my next try at a good strain from seed and from a breeder!

Strains MR nice Seeds medicine man placing order in the morning 
also looking at geting a pack of white russian aswell


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

--yo Hells.. i resized it under 19.5kb and it still uploads a tiny version.. sigh.. need help bro.. or im gonna kill a penguin.. lolz j/k j/k


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

View attachment 1819942View attachment 1819941View attachment 1819939View attachment 1819936View attachment 1819935another batch of shitty clone from the care taker  this is the last im cloneing myself
from now on!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

View attachment 1819957View attachment 1819956View attachment 1819955View attachment 1819953View attachment 1819952View attachment 1819951View attachment 1819950View attachment 1819949View attachment 1819947View attachment 1819946

for reason out of my control im fireing back up tent #2  and a nice rubber maid tote full of weed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

View attachment 1819962View attachment 1819961View attachment 1819960View attachment 1819959View attachment 1819958


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

View attachment 1819967View attachment 1819966View attachment 1819965View attachment 1819964View attachment 1819963some more bud porn


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

View attachment 1819975View attachment 1819973View attachment 1819971some seeds for a rainy day. anyboby tryed these tude freebies? anygood or shit?


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 4, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 1819906
> 
> --yo Hells.. i resized it under 19.5kb and it still uploads a tiny version.. sigh.. need help bro.. or im gonna kill a penguin.. lolz j/k j/k


Save the whales! fuck penguins. (joking almighty penguin, don't strike me down  )

Nah, try making it wider...not sure if that will help, but its worth a try.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Save the whales! fuck penguins. (joking almighty penguin, don't strike me down  )
> 
> Nah, try making it wider...not sure if that will help, but its worth a try.


**im trying everything.. sigh... its futile.. hhaha


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 4, 2011)

looking good hr, love the cleanliness of the pvc, i want to do the same as soon as i get into a more permanent location. i have a question for ya, did you choose to stick with the bc lineup permanently? if so are you just running the recipe for success? im looking to change up my lineup right after this run so i figured i would ask you for your input as you have ran most lol.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Oct 4, 2011)

damn hr! Ur gon be doing it past real big!everything is lookn FANTASTIC. I haven't tried any of them beans but I bet the male/remale ratio on those seedsman seeds will be great! My ratios with seedsman have been anyways. I want the g13 labs nl! Or skunk #1! Or hell all of em!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> looking good hr, love the cleanliness of the pvc, i want to do the same as soon as i get into a more permanent location. i have a question for ya, did you choose to stick with the bc lineup permanently? if so are you just running the recipe for success? im looking to change up my lineup right after this run so i figured i would ask you for your input as you have ran most lol.


yep im permanently useing it now! but ive made a bit of a change to the resipe only in the sugar daddy,thrive alive, awsome blossons, reason for it was issues between the tea! if you go this route il hit you with a feeding chart but if your not useing tea then just go with the resipe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

im looking forward to the medicine man look bad ass!!


----------



## potpimp (Oct 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1819975View attachment 1819973View attachment 1819971some seeds for a rainy day. anyboby tryed these tude freebies? anygood or shit?


 Man!!! Those are great seeds!!


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yep im permanently useing it now! but ive made a bit of a change to the resipe only in the sugar daddy,thrive alive, awsome blossons, reason for it was issues between the tea! if you go this route il hit you with a feeding chart but if your not useing tea then just go with the resipe


 i would want some form of fungus control and would think h202 is out of the question at that point. i dont mind at all running the tea at all. this lineup is partially organic correct?


----------



## fabfun (Oct 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yep im permanently useing it now! but ive made a bit of a change to the resipe only in the sugar daddy,thrive alive, awsome blossons, reason for it was issues between the tea! if you go this route il hit you with a feeding chart but if your not useing tea then just go with the resipe


i thought about sugar daddy 
how is it working for u compared to other products u used?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i would want some form of fungus control and would think h202 is out of the question at that point. i dont mind at all running the tea at all. this lineup is partially organic correct?


Its about 50/50 from what I can tell


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i thought about sugar daddy
> how is it working for u compared to other products u used?


Its a bit strong hense the reason I fixed the amount I use, it seems to cause a bit of issues with the tea!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its a bit strong hense the reason I fixed the amount I use, it seems to cause a bit of issues with the tea!


im a cheap ass bastard and just use molasses lol
but i can dream bet it is pricey huh?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2011)

No like 25buck per 2litres


----------



## fabfun (Oct 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> No like 25buck per 2litres


not bad 
hydro shop or online price?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2011)

Local shop in town


----------



## fabfun (Oct 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Local shop in town


i looked t shop a hour away for that product forgot price
they kind of pricey
will look again thanks 
so what is this mix u give them?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2011)

My hole feeding chart is based off 55gal. 

#1 800ml boost
#2 800ml bloom
#3 50ml Thrive alive
#4 100ml magical
#5 50ml. Awsome blossoms
#6 50ml. Sugar daddy

So you can see the base nutes are the most you ever use and the sups last forever
Im still on the bottles I first got and ive done x3 grows,


----------



## fabfun (Oct 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> My hole feeding chart is based off 55gal.
> 
> #1 800ml boost
> #2 800ml bloom
> ...


damn u spent some dough 
but im sure the initial purchase hits wallet hard tears a chunk out


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2011)

Less than 200 bucks and well worth it

With an it was in the 4 range


----------



## fabfun (Oct 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Less than 200 bucks and well worth it
> 
> With an it was in the 4 range


thats not bad 
must be cheaper where u are at 
not here


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yah its very afordable compared to other nute brands


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> My hole feeding chart is based off 55gal.
> 
> #1 800ml boost
> #2 800ml bloom
> ...


 sweet thanks for sharing your schedule, looks solid. so you reccomend getting the 4L bottles of the boost and bloom and smaller bottles of the additives? maybe a 4L bottle of the magical? also are you using the BC nutes in veg as well or just a more simple formula?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> sweet thanks for sharing your schedule, looks solid. so you reccomend getting the 4L bottles of the boost and bloom and smaller bottles of the additives? maybe a 4L bottle of the magical? also are you using the BC nutes in veg as well or just a more simple formula?


get the 4L for boost/bloom/magical
and the next size down for awsome blossom,sugar daddy,thrive alive

the magical is the most exspensive but will last you for ever.
been chating with CG and im thinking of trying a finisher!!
BC dont have one. (yellow bottle) finish!


----------



## NatureaFinest (Oct 5, 2011)

yo hr! Hey bro I'm far from a pro and just started my first hydro grow but I have been using powdered koolbloom as a finisher and it works AWESOME! I have used it for 5 soil grows now and I always c substantially more trichs & bud size as soon as I start feeding it! I'm sure if a novice grower such as myself gets great results I'm sure yours would be badass. I believe dr green got some his last grow but not sure if he got to use it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> yo hr! Hey bro I'm far from a pro and just started my first hydro grow but I have been using powdered koolbloom as a finisher and it works AWESOME! I have used it for 5 soil grows now and I always c substantially more trichs & bud size as soon as I start feeding it! I'm sure if a novice grower such as myself gets great results I'm sure yours would be badass. I believe dr green got some his last grow but not sure if he got to use it.


il look into it , ive use the liquid kool bloom before


----------



## Lanternslight (Oct 6, 2011)

I use the powder Koolbloom. It's good.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 6, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> I use the powder Koolbloom. It's good.


Thanks lantern its good to get a secound opion


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 6, 2011)

Well with the cooler outside temps im able to hold 60f inside the tent! So im fireing up the other 2 lights in there.
The framed room will have to be a project that get completed over time, just dont have the cash to complete as
Soon as I hoped to. The shity ass clones are slowly coming around and ive now got a orange kush mother and a
New strain that has no name, so we will call it the no name lol. Il also be geting a dump truck mother aswell.
Time to start cloning my own shit again, just sick of shitty clones!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hows things hr mate..new update on my thread or sig pal..called angel grow ull understand when u see it lol...


----------



## cerberus (Oct 6, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> looks good man. You should really look at that serious seeds white russian if you're looking for a hashy indica with good yield. The only thing is they take a little longer than some other strains.


Out of 10 seeds nine popped and of the nine 3 girls.. now I'm no mmster gardener but I have never had worse than 50/50 with my own genetics and my previous round (Mosca's c99 bx1) was 7 out of 9.. they are still in flower so I can't speak for anyting other than that.. really nice node spacing too. but be careful, I won't go to serious again..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 6, 2011)

dam thats a low female rate but at least you got some girls ive popped hole packs and got nothing before


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 6, 2011)

cerberus said:


> Out of 10 seeds nine popped and of the nine 3 girls.. now I'm no mmster gardener but I have never had worse than 50/50 with my own genetics and my previous round (Mosca's c99 bx1) was 7 out of 9.. they are still in flower so I can't speak for anyting other than that.. really nice node spacing too. but be careful, I won't go to serious again..


Serious is has very consistent genetics. Sometimes seeds just don't grow right.


----------



## cerberus (Oct 6, 2011)

word. like I said, great nodal spacing so far and I have clones in a aero cloner now, so its all good but damn! and if the genetics are as good as people say then it will be worth it I guess.. BUT with a ratio that low, I still wont work with them again. I'm looking at BOG and maybe Mosca's OTM bubblegum.. just wanted to give you my experience, you helped alot with my flo-n-gro set-up.


----------



## DrFever (Oct 6, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thats crazy I had a 440 cuda aswell 70s it was purple with a white soft top
> And a 70s chalager with a 440 police intercepter motar in it


i put a bid on a 1970 AAR hemi cuda factory had it up till last day it sold for 270,000 i was so fckin pissed so i said fck it a started building a bigblock alchol nitrious Blown Race car ) 1350 HP


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 6, 2011)

cerberus said:


> word. like I said, great nodal spacing so far and I have clones in a aero cloner now, so its all good but damn! and if the genetics are as good as people say then it will be worth it I guess.. BUT with a ratio that low, I still wont work with them again. I'm looking at BOG and maybe Mosca's OTM bubblegum.. just wanted to give you my experience, you helped alot with my flo-n-gro set-up.


thanks bro for the heads up hope all is still going good on your grow


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 6, 2011)

DrFever said:


> i put a bid on a 1970 AAR hemi cuda factory had it up till last day it sold for 270,000 i was so fckin pissed so i said fck it a started building a bigblock alchol nitrious Blown Race car ) 1350 HP


holy shit lol thats some HP!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 6, 2011)

View attachment 1823882anybody used these types of rocks? from what ive seen there made of silica and PH stable and there perfecty clean no red mud mess!
and 100% re-useable and they dont fall apart after many uses.
View attachment 1823880View attachment 1823883upgraded the lights to trying out the lumatek ultra P.A.R bulbs and added the extra 2 cooltubes 


View attachment 1823885View attachment 1823887View attachment 1823881View attachment 1823884View attachment 1823886all put together and running a test flood! also put the disc in to raise the buckets
and there draing 100%


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 6, 2011)

those rocks look good, where did you get them? i wish my hydro store carried them. should be a good run with x6 600's! you should see a bid difference with the pots draining completely, i know i have some of the roots are trying to grow back up the sides of the pots lol they are almost hard to pull from the lower pots and im only in week two hahaha hope it doesnt become a problem though.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 6, 2011)

it could DR but i would be more worried abor then going into the fill and drain tubes, the rock are sunleave brand and in my area a 50L bag i 35bucks 
so its alot cheaper than growdan and hydrotron plus theres silica involved


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 6, 2011)

i hope they dont grow in there and clog the tubes lol i will have to take a pic of them tomorrow. im going to have to look for that rock, i like the silica for sure (builds nice sturdy frames) maybe my hydro store does carry it and i just haven't looked lol im known for being pretty lazy.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 6, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1823882anybody used these types of rocks? from what ive seen there made of silica and PH stable and there perfecty clean no red mud mess!
> and 100% re-useable and they dont fall apart after many uses.
> View attachment 1823880View attachment 1823883upgraded the lights to trying out the lumatek ultra P.A.R bulbs and added the extra 2 cooltubes
> 
> ...


how much they slinging them rocks for ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2011)

fabfun said:


> how much they slinging them rocks for ?


A 50L bag is 35bucks


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey HellRaizer, this is the thread that I've been trying to find for a while lol a lot of pointers so far from what I've read. I'm also runnin the ebb&grow just not as large as you. Starting off small then hopefully work my way up. I already have a complete 48 site bucket but I'm only running with 9 right now just to see how the finished product turns out, I've never flowered in the ebb & grow so if you could swing by my thread and check it out throw any helpful tips would be greatly appriciated. Thanks!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Hey HellRaizer, this is the thread that I've been trying to find for a while lol a lot of pointers so far from what I've read. I'm also runnin the ebb&grow just not as large as you. Starting off small then hopefully work my way up. I already have a complete 48 site bucket but I'm only running with 9 right now just to see how the finished product turns out, I've never flowered in the ebb & grow so if you could swing by my thread and check it out throw any helpful tips would be greatly appriciated. Thanks!


shure thing bro


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn that setup looks super clean bro.

How do you access the plants in the middle? Just curious


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Damn that setup looks super clean bro.
> 
> How do you access the plants in the middle? Just curious


thats a great question dubb, the inner sleeve of the buckets pull out so I just pull a couple out of the first row


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 7, 2011)

Finally 164 Pages of reading done.. Time for a bowl and some grub.
I must say I like your brewing tea method instead of using h202. 
Also I was reading that you stopped using AN, I was curious on if you've tried the sensi grow and bloom? I heard pretty good things but I'm looking into more feed back on it before I give it a go.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Finally 164 Pages of reading done.. Time for a bowl and some grub.
> I must say I like your brewing tea method instead of using h202.
> Also I was reading that you stopped using AN, I was curious on if you've tried the sensi grow and bloom? I heard pretty good things but I'm looking into more feed back on it before I give it a go.


I havent stopped useing AN only all the sups im down to just the three part and big bud and b52 all the other stuff is bogus in my opoin. as for useing other AN base
nutes ive tryed all of them. with one exceptoin to the jungle juice, also the tea all credict to it goes to hiesinberg hes the tea master

thanks for reading through the hole thing  il be following your to bro!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 7, 2011)

Ohh ok, I see. I will be using either MOAB, Dry KoolBloom or this company called Northern Lights Bloom (They just had to change their name for legal reasons, I just forgot the new name. I used them once before pretty decent stuff) in place of Big Bud. But so far from the looks of it, Ill probably give it a go with the dry koolbloom just to stick to their line a little bit, unless I can get a better deal on some MOAB because I just absolutely love it. Beautiful big buds every time.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

mornin hr hows things pal...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 8, 2011)

been very busy this last week got a new dog and its a pain in the ass but its super smart lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

lol once it proper trained it be right mate what kind of dog u got..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 8, 2011)

german short hair pointer


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

im after a alaskan malmatuke defo want one of them there great....


----------



## fabfun (Oct 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> german short hair pointer



what u trying to train him to do 
to point ?
just get a female they will point out everything u do wrong


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 8, 2011)

Yo HR am I correct in saying you're inbetween grows rite now?

If so when are you starting up again?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 8, 2011)

i know i was about to say its winter time almost time to start plantin the fuck up man =) its indoor season


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 8, 2011)

fabfun said:


> what u trying to train him to do
> to point ?
> just get a female they will point out everything u do wrong


haha funny fab but im training her to retrieve ducks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 8, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> Yo HR am I correct in saying you're inbetween grows rite now?
> 
> If so when are you starting up again?


no between grows!! tent one is in week 5 bloom and the babys are 2 weeks from bloom tent 2


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> i know i was about to say its winter time almost time to start plantin the fuck up man =) its indoor season


 
indoor season is every season


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> no between grows!! tent one is in week 5 bloom and the babys are 2 weeks from bloom tent 2


lol wtf really where are these pics at?


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh okay I found the update here we go.. nice man!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 8, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> Oh okay I found the update here we go.. nice man!


yah page 159 and new ones coming in the morning


----------



## fabfun (Oct 9, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah page 159 and new ones coming in the morning


hey bro whats up with u? Just checking in on my bros on riu been busy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey bro whats up with u? Just checking in on my bros on riu been busy


super busy on the upcoming rooms! SUCKS ITS TAKING TIME FROM RIU!!
hows your stuff going fab?

little update on the construction
10wide/14long/10high kinda at a loss with what to sheet the inside with, was thinking 7/16th OSB but MDF sounds good to.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> super busy on the upcoming rooms! SUCKS ITS TAKING TIME FROM RIU!!
> hows your stuff going fab?
> 
> little update on the construction
> 10wide/14long/10high kinda at a loss with what to sheet the inside with, was thinking 7/16th OSB but MDF sounds good to.


no i been super busy riding my my bike and modifying it for my body


----------



## fabfun (Oct 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> super busy on the upcoming rooms! SUCKS ITS TAKING TIME FROM RIU!!
> hows your stuff going fab?
> 
> little update on the construction
> 10wide/14long/10high kinda at a loss with what to sheet the inside with, was thinking 7/16th OSB but MDF sounds good to.



i got a new bad ass racing vid can i share it


----------



## fabfun (Oct 10, 2011)

ok u took to long to reply so i had to make the call
[video=youtube;4GHDnhb6zok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GHDnhb6zok[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

lol nice vid fab


----------



## fabfun (Oct 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> lol nice vid fab


love that drifting an yet he maintains control


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

update on the clones to there pulling through very well! got a good amount of roots at the bottom of the 4x4 buckets im trying this run in hydrotron then
into growdan, trying to use up this rock surplus i have lol.

so im having a bit of a issue with temps in the res tanks! no not to warm but to cold temps are running 58 to 59F so im geting a res heater and shuting 
down the chiller! tent temps are running 68F with x6 600 loving those temps!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> update on the clones to there pulling through very well! got a good amount of roots at the bottom of the 4x4 buckets im trying this run in hydrotron then
> into growdan, trying to use up this rock surplus i have lol.
> 
> so im having a bit of a issue with temps in the res tanks! no not to warm but to cold temps are running 58 to 59F so im geting a res heater and shuting
> down the chiller! tent temps are running 68F with x6 600 loving those temps!


where are the pics 
come on if u are going to update do it proper


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

fabfun said:


> where are the pics
> come on if u are going to update do it proper


there coming soon


----------



## fabfun (Oct 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> there coming soon



well hurry up bro
im going to try drifting tomm i modified the hand controls tonite


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

r.........................................................


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

re opened.....................

wtf my pics wont open


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

mine does that sumtimes i have to reload them again...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

View attachment 1828899View attachment 1828898View attachment 1828897View attachment 1828896View attachment 1828895View attachment 1828894View attachment 1828893View attachment 1828892View attachment 1828891View attachment 1828890View attachment 1828889View attachment 1828888View attachment 1828887View attachment 1828886View attachment 1828885View attachment 1828884View attachment 1828883here is where my issue lies is 57F ok in a res?
and some bud porn!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

View attachment 1828916View attachment 1828914View attachment 1828910View attachment 1828905outside row is orange kush 
View attachment 1828904View attachment 1828917View attachment 1828911View attachment 1828909View attachment 1828907dump truck
View attachment 1828915View attachment 1828912hashberry gunna give it another try 

View attachment 1828908this mother came to me with no name so Im calling it the no name lol

View attachment 1828906View attachment 1828913orange kush mother

and soon im going to try to get a good dump truck mother to.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful man, I must say I'm quite impressed. I love your clones too absolutely beautiful! Have you noticed a significant increase in your yields since the addition of the two lights? I'm still thinking about switchingover to 600's as well to cut back on electricity costs. 

It's your garden that helps show me the actual potential of this system! 

-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Absolutely beautiful man, I must say I'm quite impressed. I love your clones too absolutely beautiful! Have you noticed a significant increase in your yields since the addition of the two lights? I'm still thinking about switchingover to 600's as well to cut back on electricity costs.
> 
> It's your garden that helps show me the actual potential of this system!
> 
> -I.MJ


It's to early to tell on the extra lights = a higher yield, but it does go without saying more light = more yield lol
It's so bright in there it hurts to look in there


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah true, lol. Yeah I know what you mean, at one point I did run a 4x1000 hps set up, its crazy how intense those lights are!!
It turned out to be quite a monster grow! 
View attachment 1828934 

Also I have a question for you, about roughly how long does it take for your plants to start showing sex pistols, then about roughly how much longer do they start to produce buds? Reason I ask is because my girls already show sex pistols and are shooting out new hairs, and its only been 3 days since I flipped them to 12/12. Seems like fast progress to me?



hellraizer30 said:


> It's to early to tell on the extra lights = a higher yield, but it does go without saying more light = more yield lol
> It's so bright in there it hurts to look in there


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Yeah true, lol. Yeah I know what you mean, at one point I did run a 4x1000 hps set up, its crazy how intense those lights are!!
> View attachment 1828934
> It turned out to be quite a monster grow!


Nice man bet it was a monster! Hey insane you could help your girls out a bunch if you raised the bucket
To allow all the water to drain


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Yeah true, lol. Yeah I know what you mean, at one point I did run a 4x1000 hps set up, its crazy how intense those lights are!!
> It turned out to be quite a monster grow!
> View attachment 1828934
> 
> Also I have a question for you, about roughly how long does it take for your plants to start showing sex pistols, then about roughly how much longer do they start to produce buds? Reason I ask is because my girls already show sex pistols and are shooting out new hairs, and its only been 3 days since I flipped them to 12/12. Seems like fast progress to me?


How many you have in that room? And what was your yield if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 10, 2011)

That room has now been divided up into 2 rooms, but off I believe 30 plants or so it was in the ball park of 200 oz. There were alot of things that I didnt take into consideration. Like the footprint of the light. In that same room I should of put atleast 60 buckets. All together I have 3 rooms now, one that I'm doing new trial runs with (which is my current thread). Then the other two are just waiting to be filled up as soon as I cut the clones and get my recipe right. When I'm running at max I'll throw 3-1000's per room with 30 plants in a 12x6 area (size of each room). So I hope to harvest 1 room per month so that way I'm always busy 
Yeah I started to lay 2x4's down across the room. I will eventually go out and buy individual stands for each pot, but I'm just busy the majority of the time. So all my focus right now is just getting things right!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1712178View attachment 1712177
> 
> heres a pic of the brain of thing the most important equipment.


**nice toys Hellz  hope all is well brah


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

I've found that 13 to 18 in a 10x10 will yield mor than 30 in a 10x10 with good lighting less is more,
So in my upcoming rooms 10x14 I'm looking at 20 girls under x6 light systems. Good hum/temps
Combined with the tea for bacteria control and Co2 il be looking at setting some records in my rooms.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **nice toys Hellz  hope all is well brah


Hey wiz thanks for stoping by, you think my water temps will be a issue running that low? Never had to heat a res before lol


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey wiz thanks for stoping by, you think my water temps will be a issue running that low? Never had to heat a res before lol


**55+ is fine for your setup.. tho the sweet spot, for me, would be 60f+  ..stay breazy brah~


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **55+ is fine for your setup.. tho the sweet spot, for me, would be 60f+  ..stay breazy brah~


Thanks man was griping a bit, chilling now  take it easy


----------



## fabfun (Oct 10, 2011)

got tired of fuckers fishing for rep 
i give it when its due


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

fabfun said:


> as for trading rep for rep
> FUCK YOU
> i dont sell out
> earn it bitch


 ..................??..................... I miss something


----------



## fabfun (Oct 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey wiz thanks for stoping by, you think my water temps will be a issue running that low? Never had to heat a res before lol


hey HR sorry this spilled over


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

It's cool fab".......


----------



## fabfun (Oct 10, 2011)

i think i need to leave


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

I think the damage is done and enough people saw the thruth before it got deleted


----------



## mugan (Oct 10, 2011)

ok would i be able to get the low down on what happened, Been busy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

View attachment 1830073View attachment 1830071View attachment 1830070View attachment 1830069View attachment 1830068View attachment 1830067View attachment 1830066View attachment 1830065View attachment 1830064some bud porn in the dark


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2011)

I love pics in the dark...it is so beautiful. Those looks gorgeous HR!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

fumble said:


> I love pics in the dark...it is so beautiful. Those looks gorgeous HR!


thanks fumble how you been? im shure thing are better now that you settle in to being back home


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, much better. I've been out of commission for a couple days with a migraine though. Getting ready to work on my indoor room now that the outside is (mostly) done.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

fumble said:


> Yes, much better. I've been out of commission for a couple days with a migraine though. Getting ready to work on my indoor room now that the outside is (mostly) done.


nothing like a change in season lol, sit back fire up a spliff = less migraine  im shure you have tryed this already


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2011)

It does make the pain bearable, but doesn't make it go away. I have pipe in hand all day anyway!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

That sucks fumble hope it goes away soon


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you HR. Sad to say, I am used to it. I have had migraines since I'm 7. *shrugs shoulders*


----------



## potpimp (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking great HR!!! Been checking in but not posting; just wanted to let you know I'm still here.


----------



## mugan (Oct 10, 2011)

Sup Hr .. @ Fumble does the Mj take care of it? and what strain do you prefer ... (sat/indi % )


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 11, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Looking great HR!!! Been checking in but not posting; just wanted to let you know I'm still here.


Thanks for stoping by potpimp


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

hows thing hr room nearly done pal...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 11, 2011)

No got a long road ahead and very little cash to push ahead


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

keep working away mate ull get there mate


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 11, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1830073View attachment 1830071View attachment 1830070View attachment 1830069View attachment 1830068View attachment 1830067View attachment 1830066View attachment 1830065View attachment 1830064some bud porn in the dark


 Man thats some good looking PORN there HR ! Hey I have read the whole thread and for the life of me I can't remember if you topped your plants or not ? What do you do to your plants as in topping them or any kind of pruning if any thanks HR and killer grow as usual for you !


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2011)

mugan said:


> Sup Hr .. @ Fumble does the Mj take care of it? and what strain do you prefer ... (sat/indi % )


Hey Mugan...no, does not get rid of pain, just makes it bearable. I prefer any and all strains! Seriously though, for headaches, indica.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 11, 2011)

ELWOOD73 said:


> Man thats some good looking PORN there HR ! Hey I have read the whole thread and for the life of me I can't remember if you topped your plants or not ? What do you do to your plants as in topping them or any kind of pruning if any thanks HR and killer grow as usual for you !


I top at week 2 in veg then give them 1 more week to recover then to the bloom room, at week 5 of bloom I remove alot of big leaves
and dead stuff to open up for lighting. hey glad you stopped by.


----------



## bigstuff777 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hay Hellraizer Looks good from this view too  

I have some questions about some things but do not want to clog your thread. 
Just a Noob I know but is there a way to have a privet thread to chat with you on?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 11, 2011)

bigstuff777 said:


> Hay Hellraizer Looks good from this view too
> 
> I have some questions about some things but do not want to clog your thread.
> Just a Noob I know but is there a way to have a privet thread to chat with you on?


lol to funny yah private chat or PM


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 11, 2011)

had a chance to check on the little girls today and went ahead and up the nute/ppm to 750 and water temp is at 60f with a res heater.
larger res is still running at 58 to 59F got to get a heater for it to. 

got a good amount of lower root to so the ppm increase should show in a boost of growth


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 11, 2011)

still not bigstuff working guess you need more posts


----------



## bigstuff777 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah it would seem so


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 11, 2011)

View attachment 1832191View attachment 1832185View attachment 1832184heres a mystery these little hole wtf?
View attachment 1832178View attachment 1832188 View attachment 1832186 orange kush mother showing a mag-cal def.

View attachment 1832187 View attachment 1832183 no name mother showing same signs
View attachment 1832180View attachment 1832189View attachment 1832179View attachment 1832190 dump truck clones
View attachment 1832192right side row orange kush clones
View attachment 1832182starting to show roots
View attachment 1832181res temps without chiller crazy shit


----------



## bigstuff777 (Oct 11, 2011)

the holes kinda remind me of what afids do to leaves... that just my vary noobie guess lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think its a good guess!


----------



## bigstuff777 (Oct 12, 2011)

could you have a stinkbug hiding in one of your tents!?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

I will search for one asap


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 12, 2011)

Nahh, my blue dream strain will produce some leaves out like that and I've never had bugs. I'm not exactly sure what does it either. A friend of my just got a grand daddy purps strain, and every time the lights turn on, it goes into shock for about 1 or 2 hours. Then purks up like nobody's business. I don't understand that either.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmm not shure about that one, all the other strains dont have just this hashberry clone


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

love the coded talk lol..hope u get sorted hellraizer 30 if fab was ere he know what to do hahaha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> love the coded talk lol..hope u get sorted hellraizer 30 if fab was ere he know what to do hahaha


Coded talk? Eh and whats with the stab at fab kev doesnt seem cool


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

wasnt a stab bro..and if it was im sure he can handle it after everything he said bout my mother the oher day but im sure ur ok with that though..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

No kev both sides to that convo I dont agree with. Ive had family pass so dont think im not sympathetic for your
Loss


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks hr means alot im just wondering now though is fab to your knowledge back on this thread...rite now...i already know the answer im just wondering if u do


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Read your pm kev....


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> No kev both sides to that convo I dont agree with. Ive had family pass so dont think im not sympathetic for your
> Loss


 For someone that doesn't agree, your likes sure do show support.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> For someone that doesn't agree, your likes sure do show support.


Iv gone back 20 pages and dont seee what your geting at


----------



## mugan (Oct 12, 2011)

hope fab is cool tho he wasn't to happy last time i saw his post. he went at me too and am the token black guy


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

thats exactly my point lad...


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey, HR you seem the best person to ask. I know one mother plant could probably support my taking sixteen clones every eight weeks easily. 
But if I wanted to run a perpetual grow with two trays, ten plants each tray any idea how many clones I'd have to cut and how often ? And how many mums I would need to support the op? Trying to figure it out myself but keep second guessing myself so figured you could drop some knowledge.

You too kev, I'm sure your here somewhere haha.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 12, 2011)

i would have two good moms going for that niko, take double what you want (is what i do) if you are looking at 16 you want in flower try your best to take 16 from each mom. i know that sounds like allot but with some well established mothers it shouldnt be hard at all. as far as how often to clone it really depends on your veg time you are looking at, if you want a two week veg before flower and it takes you a week to get clones to root take your clones when your first batch is 1 week in flower then after a week long root place in veg (your flowering batch would be at week 2 at this point) then after a 2 week veg your flowering plants would be in 4 weeks of flower and the next vegging batch goes in then just repeat with the next batch of clones. this is what im getting at as well.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i would have two good moms going for that niko, take double what you want (is what i do) if you are looking at 16 you want in flower try your best to take 16 from each mom. i know that sounds like allot but with some well established mothers it shouldnt be hard at all. as far as how often to clone it really depends on your veg time you are looking at, if you want a two week veg before flower and it takes you a week to get clones to root take your clones when your first batch is 1 week in flower then after a week long root place in veg (your flowering batch would be at week 2 at this point) then after a 2 week veg your flowering plants would be in 4 weeks of flower and the next vegging batch goes in then just repeat with the next batch of clones. this is what im getting at as well.



Ahh, glad to see you doc. I'm going zero veg sea of green but what you said is easily adjusted of course. I've got plenty of room for up to four moms but two sounds like it should be good less you think more since there be zero veg except what theyre getting in the cloner? Was wanting to take largeish clones (sort of Al b. fuct style)


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 12, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Ahh, glad to see you doc. I'm going zero veg sea of green but what you said is easily adjusted of course. I've got plenty of room for up to four moms but two sounds like it should be good less you think more since there be zero veg except what theyre getting in the cloner? Was wanting to take largeish clones (sort of Al b. fuct style)


 im still around lol still been looking at every update you put up just dont post much because i have nothing to say really, the chesus looks amazing and your doing a great job for sure. even if you are going zero veg i would veg at least 1 week after clones have rooted just because they wont really do much at all once out of the cloner, i notice at least 5-7 days before any growth from my clones in veg, i actually noticed this when running sog tables. when i didnt give clones at least a week in veg to establish they would runt and lose allot of time establishing in flower. this all really depends on how you are cloning but i would say al style clones i would veg at least 5-7 days or until you see the first signs of growth then put them in flower, for smaller clones i would give them at leats 10 days in veg to grow a bit and eliminate any branch over 1" then flower. hope this helps buddy


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I top at week 2 in veg then give them 1 more week to recover then to the bloom room, at week 5 of bloom I remove alot of big leaves
> and dead stuff to open up for lighting. hey glad you stopped by.


 Cool I see ! Your the man to model after and thats a FACT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 12, 2011)

mugan said:


> hope fab is cool tho he wasn't to happy last time i saw his post. he went at me too and am the token black guy





kevin murphy said:


> thats exactly my point lad...


 I know it shows that I'm a newb by post count but in life its otherwise ! I don't think HR's killer grow thread is the place to air out this kind of stuff just my two cents ! Now back on topic


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 12, 2011)

hey hell stop by my thread man check out the big update.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Hey, HR you seem the best person to ask. I know one mother plant could probably support my taking sixteen clones every eight weeks easily.
> But if I wanted to run a perpetual grow with two trays, ten plants each tray any idea how many clones I'd have to cut and how often ? And how many mums I would need to support the op? Trying to figure it out myself but keep second guessing myself so figured you could drop some knowledge.
> 
> You too kev, I'm sure your here somewhere haha.


for clone I always pull twice as many as I need, to sort through the best stock, ive got x3 mothers each is a different strain, im going to clone x3 mothers off each
then get rid of those old one may be flower then. so with x6 Il be able to pull as many as I want.

so x2 trays 10 per tray, I think three mothers, but once they get to be large mothers one will be fine. the more to clone it the more it will produce.
how much veg time you going to be doing?
how long is your strains bloom time?
need this info to work the clone timing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hey hell stop by my thread man check out the big update.


will do kaptain................


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 14, 2011)

well just put in for some beans from the tude 
#1 mr nice seeds medicine man
#2 bodhi seeds A11
#3 hazeman seeds double white cheese
#4 hazeman seeds white grape freebie
and a bunch more tude freebies

this will be the first of 5 orders I do over the rest of the year as beans get restocked


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I'd have to say those holes are bug related..

Other than that and the small deficiency those are looking good.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 14, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> Yeah I'd have to say those holes are bug related..
> 
> Other than that and the small deficiency those are looking good.


yah the dude that hold the mothers and gives me clones has been slaking 
giveing shit clones but there poping now il post some new pics cant even 
tell there the same


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 14, 2011)

mmm posted a lil update again in my thread hell got some more fans installed nice lil seed order there hell


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> well just put in for some beans from the tude
> #1 mr nice seeds medicine man
> #2 bodhi seeds A11
> #3 hazeman seeds double white cheese
> ...


 very nice buddy i like the verity you chose.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> mmm posted a lil update again in my thread hell got some more fans installed nice lil seed order there hell


thanks kron........hope there good


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 14, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> very nice buddy i like the verity you chose.


the a11 was my main target to order but when i saw the white grape freebie well i had to have that


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 14, 2011)

View attachment 1836973View attachment 1836972View attachment 1836971View attachment 1836967View attachment 1836966View attachment 1836965View attachment 1836964View attachment 1836963View attachment 1836962View attachment 1836961View attachment 1836956heres a update on the girls


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 14, 2011)

what strain you got goin now brah i musta missed that update.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> what strain you got goin now brah i musta missed that update.


same three orange kush, dump truck and hashberry


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 14, 2011)

ah hokay mang, lol you see that battle we got goin in kevs thread lol its been like 30 pages in the last 15 minutes of fuck america... no fuck you... no fuck americas military... no fuck your military... no fuck your MOM.... OH SHIT CROSSED THE LINE lol fuckin crazy man absolutely hilarious. good way to kill time while drinkin a rollin rock lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 14, 2011)

Those clones look absolutely beautiful! My blue dream clones should start to show roots within the next 2 to 5 days, then the churches normally take 4 to 8 days to root. I prefer to take my own clones only because last time I allowed someone to take my mothers and cut the clones for me, they all came back with those microscopic pricks (Spider Mites). I had to do a thorough spray down with vitality plus which put those mites to rest for good. Also I notice that the cutting sizes aren't always consistant, and the amount of roots showing. I like to pick the cream of the crop I guess you could say, so by me cutting my own clones that allowes me to. Just food for thought lol 
-I.MJ


----------



## fumble (Oct 14, 2011)

Those clones are healthy and beautiful as HELL HR!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ah hokay mang, lol you see that battle we got goin in kevs thread lol its been like 30 pages in the last 15 minutes of fuck america... no fuck you... no fuck americas military... no fuck your military... no fuck your MOM.... OH SHIT CROSSED THE LINE lol fuckin crazy man absolutely hilarious. good way to kill time while drinkin a rollin rock lol


well kron all I got to say about all that is keep that shit in a uk forum cuz im cool with all countrys but the usa is home and ive spilled blood and losts blood 
the US, im very pro america and will die that way!! rep to you kron for sticking up


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks guys and gals for all comments! sorry I wasnt here earlyer to comment but had to take the wife out for friday dinner!!


----------



## cerberus (Oct 15, 2011)

clones look great HR! 
btw: when you clean your rez and buckets between cycles what do you use?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> thanks guys and gals for all comments! sorry I wasnt here earlyer to comment but had to take the wife out for friday dinner!!


I couldn't imagine having a wife let me have an op that big.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 15, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I couldn't imagine having a wife let me have an op that big.


Shes one of a kind


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> well kron all I got to say about all that is keep that shit in a uk forum cuz im cool with all countrys but the usa is home and ive spilled blood and losts blood
> the US, im very pro america and will die that way!! rep to you kron for sticking up


why thank you sir, go america man, we may be the assholes of the world but we fuckin earned it.  respect for your service sir.


----------



## Lanternslight (Oct 16, 2011)

Babies look happy :}


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 16, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Babies look happy :}


thanks lantern Il get some updates up later today of both tents


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

*just dropping by the mastah of ebbs  --your chicks are all 'uniformed' just sexy~... gonna be on hooker detail l8r tonight, might see some freaks.. lmfao


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 16, 2011)

HAHAHAHA lol hooker detail, we should make a saturday night drinking game out of that wiz lol we get together every saturday with a 36 crack and every time we see a tranni that looks like someone we know we gotta drink LOL


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 16, 2011)

Can you tell me what exactly it is you're using as the teas? I know you posted that link, but do you really use the aquashield, and the compost stuff, and zho? You aerate the compost in water for a few days like he was saying in that thread? How much/often do you use it?


----------



## potpimp (Oct 16, 2011)

He went off on me again over me moving the UK growers thread! I did everything I knew to do but he flatly refused to accept my apology and told me he rejected my offer of friendship.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 16, 2011)

oh well...


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice.. compact.. growth..


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 16, 2011)

Got any pics of your mother plants?


----------



## mugan (Oct 16, 2011)

finnaly got worked out, i can see now, Plants look grt HR


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Can you tell me what exactly it is you're using as the teas? I know you posted that link, but do you really use the aquashield, and the compost stuff, and zho? You aerate the compost in water for a few days like he was saying in that thread? How much/often do you use it?


@ hornedfrog my tea is a bit different from hiesinbergs
2 hand fulls of ancient forest in a sock
1 tsp of mycomadness humbolt 
2 tsp gradmas molassis
Five gal bucket
X4 air stones
Brew it for 48hr
Use 1gal for every 10gal of res water to start off
Then 1cup per 10 gal every three days


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *just dropping by the mastah of ebbs  --your chicks are all 'uniformed' just sexy~... gonna be on hooker detail l8r tonight, might see some freaks.. lmfao


You got to regulate that corner man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Got any pics of your mother plants?


Theres some a couple pages back


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

mugan said:


> finnaly got worked out, i can see now, Plants look grt HR


Glad you got it fixed mugan


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

Some bullshit happend today with my pc, some how a virus tore it up so no more update pic till i get it fixed 
Hopefully soon! My online use is limited to my ipad 2


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Some bullshit happend today with my pc, some how a virus tore it up so no more update pic till i get it fixed
> Hopefully soon! My online use is limited to my ipad 2


That suxs! I just dropped in to check out your grow, looks amazing I'm gonna have to skim through it and catch up on whats going on. I'm just a little behind 100 pages later lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> That suxs! I just dropped in to check out your grow, looks amazing I'm gonna have to skim through it and catch up on whats going on. I'm just a little behind 100 pages later lol.


Awsome you stopped by im going to be working on the pc asap maybe just buy a new one


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Awsome you stopped by im going to be working on the pc asap maybe just buy a new one


What about just loading a fresh windows onto it and wiping everything out? I had to do the same thing but its definitely a cheaper alternative.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey man. Pretty quick here next month or so I'm going to run a new setup and I'll have a thread made. It's going to be 36 chronic plants on a 3.5x3.5 table. I'm hoping to get 1lb off it. I've been waiting forever for my grow to get vegging, and I almost have enough clones to cut to go ahead with one of my tables. I'll let you know when its up and running so you can check it out. I can't believe how much easier/better my plants are to handle with hydro versus soil.

What brand pc/laptop do you have? You should be able to do a system restore and clear that virus out real fast. It will let you take your pc back to an earlier date, say a month ago, and remove anything added since then.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

Il look into it hornedfrog im just worried it will delete my itune music lol
As for your thread hell yah man get it going il follow, im fixing to throw
A 4x8 tent with x2 4x4 flood tables with sog style setup with a600hps
Over each table


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> What about just loading a fresh windows onto it and wiping everything out? I had to do the same thing but its definitely a cheaper alternative.


Got to figure out how to back my itunes on a seperate hardrive


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 17, 2011)

That's why I hate itunes/ipods. They make is so unbearably hard to move files around. I'm doing 2x600 over 2x 4x4 tables myself. They will have 36 cuttings each, and hopefully I can get 1/2 oz from each plant. More would be better, but that would be a good starting point. Are you doing single cola sog style?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

No im going 25 per table maybe 20 each and going 1 1/2 weeks veg then 12/12 looking to let them fill out,
Was thinking a al b fuct style grow but maybe next one. My goal is 1lb of each table


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 17, 2011)

That's what I'm doing. I was originally going to do around 25 plants per table, but I'm going to cram them in this first run after seeing how they actually grew (from my test run). I might end up going back down to 25 or so.


----------



## cerberus (Oct 17, 2011)

yo HR, if your getting a new PC, this is a good time to canabalize the old one. wipe the HD clean, install it as a slave with a good firewall between it and then start moving all the files that matter to you to it, (itunes, pixs, legal docs, ect) I did this with an old PC that did the same thing (virus corruption) and its worked like a charm.. It won't help your problems today but it will all but elliminate them in the future..

because the second hard drive is slaved it doesnt get accessed as often avoiding virus infections and the extra firewall protects you the times it is accessed..

good luck


----------



## mugan (Oct 17, 2011)

you guys know, virus corruption is an easy fix you don't need to get a new pc, ... am also you should aL GO LINUX!! (Ubuntu)


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 17, 2011)

I would say the easiest way to keep your music if that's all your worried about is to back everything onto your ipod you can do this on your IPad 2 also. Then there is a program called iRip, fuckin amazing lol. Allowes you to take everything from your iPod or iPad onto your hard drive, unlike itunes. 

Also I noticed that your talking about using the tables, are you trying another system or have you done this before? Also do you think that the tables could produce more then the ebb and grow? I'm curious because I ran the tables for a little, and I just didn't like how much water it took up before the tables are full of water. I had to keep a 25 gallon resi for just 1 table(3x3), IMO stupid.. But then again, it could be better I just wasn't using it to the full potential so I thought it was kind of a waste. 

On a flood table per plant I would average about 2 to 3 oz a plant, and stick about 8-9 girls in 1 3x3 table. Now that I'm using the Ebb and Grow I put 4-5 girls in the same space, and I'm wondering which is going to produce better over all. 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

Will still have my ebbs running just a experimenting with what kind of yields i can get off a flood table


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 17, 2011)

Ohh ok cool, I can't wait to see your results. I was using thousands though, not 600's. I'm sure an experienced grower such as yourself will be able to keep your numbers high still. 
At the time when I was using the tables, I was still new to the hydroponics world. I'd like to think that I've stepped up my game a bit and learned a lot since then. 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

The ebb is where the yields at but a cheap flood system to get some extra smoke your the coming year
Is my goal!

On another note just ordered some more beans 
Hazeman seed fugu kush
Hazeman seeds rocky mountain high freebie pack of 10 reg.
This is my #2 order of 5 to come


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 17, 2011)

I've never ordered seeds how good are they? Like male to female ratios, and how many of them actually pop, and if the genetics are really what they say they are lol?
I just got 2 seeds from my Larry OG mother, I'm gonna germinate them right now.
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey insane i hit your thread bro, as for seed banks be carfull what one you order from if your wanting something
Hit me up il let you know if its good. It varrys on germ rate but all you need is one female and your good, if you
Get more females it ups the chance for a uber pheno type


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok, well I'll shoot you a link to the seeds I want to buy. 
If you think that it's a good buy, then I'll probably get them in Jan. I'd get them sooner but I don't see the point right now since I got 2 strains that I'm falling in love with lol. 
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-og-kush-the-18-feminized/prod_942.html
BTW Thanks again HR. I appriciate all the help. 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

ok got the wife pc online  so update pics are on the way


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

View attachment 1843194View attachment 1843190View attachment 1843189View attachment 1843188View attachment 1843187View attachment 1843186View attachment 1843185
View attachment 1843179View attachment 1843180View attachment 1843181View attachment 1843182View attachment 1843183View attachment 1843184heres some daytime pics


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 18, 2011)

very nice hr them cages look like there working a treat mate...


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful flowers.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

View attachment 1843220View attachment 1843218View attachment 1843209View attachment 1843202View attachment 1843198View attachment 1843197View attachment 1843196
View attachment 1843215View attachment 1843212View attachment 1843206View attachment 1843203View attachment 1843200View attachment 1843199View attachment 1843195heres some night time pics


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

*looks like xmas in there


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

View attachment 1843231View attachment 1843228View attachment 1843227View attachment 1843226View attachment 1843225View attachment 1843224View attachment 1843223View attachment 1843222up coming girls 
View attachment 1843221View attachment 1843230and mothers


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the kind word


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice work mate, I can't believe I've missed this thread for so long... All subbed in now though. I'm lovin the colarage your rocking here . 
Stay Up!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for stoping by skunkmunkie and checking the op out and for subbing up means alot!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 18, 2011)

Big love & Respect for the hydro my friend and I love to watch grows rockin out, esp when they're goin at that kinda rate too.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn Hellraiser, that is a impressive setup! Much props on what seems to be flawless!

How much bud are you pulling, what is it every 4 Weeks or so?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Damn Hellraiser, that is a impressive setup! Much props on what seems to be flawless!
> 
> How much bud are you pulling, what is it every 4 Weeks or so?


It was every 6 weeks but i went to just x1 tent from 2 for a bit now im looking at going back to x2 again
Last one was just short of 4lbs


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> It was every 6 weeks but i went to just x1 tent from 2 for a bit now im looking at going back to x2 again
> Last one was just short of 4lbs


Dizzam, thats awesome brother! I could pick your brain all night but I wont lol. Do you usually just run 1 strain at a time lol?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Dizzam, thats awesome brother! I could pick your brain all night but I wont lol. Do you usually just run 1 strain at a time lol?


Ive got x3 strains that are equals in the sense of size,feeding amounts,and time to finsh!
Dump truck,white widow and orange kush. I also have hashberry that seems to hermie alot
And is geting one more try before i ditch it! And a no name local strain i call the no name lol

So other than the test strain I fall back and run all three in one tent at a time.

Ask all you want love to answer question what all this is about!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

How long have you been a mod? Just noticed that.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just over a month


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been wanting to switch over to hydro for a while, what would you recommend in a small space for getting the best yield as far as hydro setups? The only one I've really looked into is DWC but I'm just trying to maximize my yield for now until I can uprgade my setup and space in the future.

If you where working with a 2x3x7 space, "thinking about keeping the top 3x2x2 for veg?"
What type of setup would you run and how many plants for maximum yield  I know its a broad question but I'm just curious?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I've been wanting to switch over to hydro for a while, what would you recommend in a small space for getting the best yield as far as hydro setups? The only one I've really looked into is DWC but I'm just trying to maximize my yield for now until I can uprgade my setup and space in the future.
> 
> If you where working with a 2x3x7 space, "thinking about keeping the top 3x2x2 for veg?"
> What type of setup would you run and how many plants for maximum yield  I know its a broad question but I'm just curious?


I would go with a flood table and veg for one week and trip em and jam pack them in there in a sog method and
Trellis them up


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 18, 2011)

When you say trellis them up do you mean like steaking them vertically or more like a scrog screen? What type of medium would you use? Hydroton or just the 4" cubes?

So Rooted Clones-> 2 week veg "Single Cola No training"-> 2x3 F&D table with approx 4 per square foot x 6 square feet-> 24 Plants under 400-600 hps? Something like that??

Edit I would obviously have to keep some healthy moms for this though which kind of puts me in a corner.?

This was my original plan with soil,
4, 3 gallon buckets, vegged for 8-10 weeks, topped and lst'd---> Take clones right before they go into flowering and then veg all the clones out and repeat the cycle.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> When you say trellis them up do you mean like steaking them vertically or more like a scrog screen? What type of medium would you use? Hydroton or just the 4" cubes?
> 
> So Rooted Clones-> 2 week veg "Single Cola No training"-> 2x3 F&D table with approx 4 per square foot x 6 square feet-> 24 Plants under 400-600 hps? Something like that??
> 
> Edit I would obviously have to keep some healthy moms for this though which kind of puts me in a corner.?


Sounds right but the mother you would need x2 good mothers
Going 2weeks veg going to be to much go one week and put 24 plants on that table!
Trellis sog screen same type of method!
As for medium 4x4 dimond growdan blocks all the way


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sounds right but the mother you would need x2 good mothers
> Going 2weeks veg going to be to much go one week and put 24 plants on that table!
> Trellis sog screen same type of method!
> As for medium 4x4 dimond growdan blocks all the way


Thanks again for all the help, I'm still a ways out but I like to plan ahead so I have time to set everything up! I'm very interested to try something new though and this seems like a perfect way to maxamize my yield! 

Approxamatley how big would the mothers have to be to take 12-14 clones off each?
I actually found the perfect resivor for my area, it literally takes up the whole closet lol!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Take some small plants and start toping every branch, when it recovers 2or 3nodes past where you top
The first time top them again! After that you can pull 30 off a good mom.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Take some small plants and start toping every branch, when it recovers 2or 3nodes past where you top
> The first time top them again! After that you can pull 30 off a good mom.


Thats exactly how I train my 5 gallon soil girls, the thing I'm worried about is how long can I keep 2 mothers going in a 2x2x2 veg box with cfl's? Might be a dumb question but can you start a mother plant from a clone? Never thought about that..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Thats exactly how I train my 5 gallon soil girls, the thing I'm worried about is how long can I keep 2 mothers going in a 2x2x2 veg box with cfl's? Might be a dumb question but can you start a mother plant from a clone? Never thought about that..


Hell yah you can seeded plants tend to get big and take alongtime to grow, a clone you can 
Start from day one


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hell yah you can seeded plants tend to get big and take alongtime to grow, a clone you can
> Start from day one


Hellz yea, I'm pumped. I'll probably shoot a few more questions your way when it comes time to setup but for now I've got some growing to do lol..


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> No im going 25 per table maybe 20 each and going 1 1/2 weeks veg then 12/12 looking to let them fill out,
> Was thinking a al b fuct style grow but maybe next one. My goal is 1lb of each table


 Will you be changing from Ebb and Grow or just adding it to your set up ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Will be a extra crop to try out sog type method


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Will be a extra crop to try out sog type method


 Oh ok I see experimenting is how stuff gets figured out! I sent you a pm instead of hijacking your thread on a question I had .


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Its cool its a open thread il answer the best i can


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks elwood

For your area this would be what i would do!

For veg use a 4x8 tent with x2 flood tables 3x4s in it 
The rest of the room is bloom put x2 flood table on
Each side of the room so you have a walkway down
The middle! Total flood tables x4 each is 4x4 and on its own
Res. Each table has 11 plants x6 tables =66 +4 mothers
= 70 and go one week of veg to let them fill out a bit.

Al b fuct style grow just with one week of veg
You should get a lb every 2weeks with this


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 18, 2011)

Since I wasn't exactly sure what Al B Fuct. is I decided to look it up. 
I figured not everyone is exactly sure what the Al B fun. is, so I thought I'd post a link. I'm almost 100% sure that this is what your talking about thou 
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html

His method is pretty good in my opinion, just a lot of work consistantly. In some people's case it's neccessary, because they need the constant weight. IMO a perpetual harvest is where its at lol, but thats if your capable of a large grow  
-I.MJ


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yep it looks to me as being the best style SOG or AL B Fuct perpetual harvest is the way to go for a medical grow


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1843220View attachment 1843218View attachment 1843209View attachment 1843202View attachment 1843198View attachment 1843197View attachment 1843196
> View attachment 1843215View attachment 1843212View attachment 1843206View attachment 1843203View attachment 1843200View attachment 1843199View attachment 1843195heres some night time pics


lights out pics or allways the best. with a flash too lol looking very nice. can I get a shot of the setup the buckets in action


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> lights out pics or allways the best. with a flash too lol looking very nice. can I get a shot of the setup the buckets in action


Il try to dig some up


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey HR. I'm going to run Chronic from serious seeds in my single cola sog with a 600 hps. How tall do you think I could let the clones get before I switch to 12/12? I was thinking a foot at most, because there will be 4 clones in a square foot. The Chronic pheno I have grows one solid cola, and very little side branching. I'm hoping to get 1 oz per plant, but would be ok with 1/2 oz per. I'm running 36 clones in the 3x3 flood table.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Hey HR. I'm going to run Chronic from serious seeds in my single cola sog with a 600 hps. How tall do you think I could let the clones get before I switch to 12/12? I was thinking a foot at most, because there will be 4 clones in a square foot. The Chronic pheno I have grows one solid cola, and very little side branching. I'm hoping to get 1 oz per plant, but would be ok with 1/2 oz per. I'm running 36 clones in the 3x3 flood table.


I wouldnt veg past a week for a al b style sog grow i thing 8 to 10in max


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok, cool. My clones are very small at this point so I'll try to keep them around 8-10" I'm more worried about light penetration, and mold with the chronic. Hope to god these clones take with no issue this time too...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well im rooting for yah hope all goes as planned


----------



## Esskayy (Oct 19, 2011)

wow epic one man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

Esskayy said:


> wow epic one man


Thanks esskayy..............


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey, HR.. If I remember correctly, I was reading a while back about you brewing up a tea to help out with something? I can't exactly remember, but I'm curious now because I've always seen a very small amount of brown slime, and I've always kept it under control using H202. Now I'm thinking I should probably start to try to get rid of it all together, maybe I won't have to use H202 anymore? I read an article on RIU that gives you a "good" recipe on how to do it. I'll shoot you the link. 
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html
Thanks again.
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thats the link where i got my tea resipe from lots of good stuff there, there are a few way to make the tea,
Alot has to do with what your local shop has in stock


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok cool. How well did the tea work for you? I'm almost 100% positive I can get all those items at my local hydro store. If not, there's another one about 20 miles away. 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

I dont use h202 no more and ph issue are a thing of the past, just use the resipe and brew it right and
Bactiria will have no chance


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 19, 2011)

Sweet deal, I already have some Great White on hand, and also some molasses. I keep on getting mixed amounts about how much to use. I'm still a bit confused. Think you could help a brother out lol? 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

1tsp of great white
2hand full of ewc (earthworm casting) in a sock attacted to a air stone
2 tsp of grandmas molasiss
5gal bucket
X4air stone
Air pump

Brew for 48 hr at 66f water temp, 
Add 1 gal per 10 gal. Of res water, what you dont use after your first dose put in the fridge and 
Store no longer than 10days 
Add 1 cup every three days per 10 gals


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks so much, your seriously a life saver. I just went in and checked everything out and the slime is progressing, getting my roots pretty dark. The plants haven't shown any signs of weakness or anything yet, but I need to get rid of this since I'm almost 2 weeks deep in flower. 
-I.MJ


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 19, 2011)

is that great white gud shit? I was thinking about using it along with my rapid start from GH and my hygrozym


----------



## machnak (Oct 19, 2011)

Sub'd and Rep'd, you really have your shit on lock! Well done Hellraizer.


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Hr would this still benefit somebody if they are doin an Al B Fuct style of a grow ? I'm in the middle of reading the whole Heisenberg brew thread and so far I only say where it more for DWC and I know your using it for your Ebb and grow just figure I would ask !


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Thanks so much, your seriously a life saver. I just went in and checked everything out and the slime is progressing, getting my roots pretty dark. The plants haven't shown any signs of weakness or anything yet, but I need to get rid of this since I'm almost 2 weeks deep in flower.
> -I.MJ


 You might not see a change in plant apearance but those roots being that way are being choked and not allowing
Your plant to take up nutes as its supposed to, start brewing tea bro lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

Any zyme products i dont recammend, great white is a solid product but i realy like mycomadness by humbolt better


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

machnak said:


> Sub'd and Rep'd, you really have your shit on lock! Well done Hellraizer.


Hey bro thanks for the rep and stoping by, got some crazy things planned for the future of my op so stay tuned
And stay frosty


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 19, 2011)

but the hygrozym all its doing is killing bacteria right? why dont you like it? just curious


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

ELWOOD73 said:


> Hey Hr would this still benefit somebody if they are doin an Al B Fuct style of a grow ? I'm in the middle of reading the whole Heisenberg brew thread and so far I only say where it more for DWC and I know your using it for your Ebb and grow just figure I would ask !


as for aiding in plant development, i dont think i directly does but i do know it keeps bad bactiria at bay allowing a pythium
Free inviroment and leting your plant thrive in a issue free area! So it is a must in all hydro systems. Chemacial like h202 and
Bleach are great and do work most the time but your killing good at the same time as the bad! And the cost is not nessasery!
But you must still use for cleaning. So master the tea and you will master the slime!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> but the hygrozym all its doing is killing bacteria right? why dont you like it? just curious


Everytime i try to use that stuff i get instant slime and bactria and
Its not recamended with useing the tea. Also its just anothe cost that
Can be avoided


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 19, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Everytime i try to use that stuff i get instant slime and bactria and
> Its not recamended with useing the tea. Also its just anothe cost that
> Can be avoided


im in soil and have been using it. do you think its not gud to use in soil? would the rapis start and great white be enough to keep a healthy mass of roots


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

Soils fine sticky i was talking about hydro! A buddy of mine brews the same tea and adds the tea every watering 1cup per plant!
And his root mass went from useing 50% of the bucket to useing 98% and the yields went up to


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 19, 2011)

The teas seem to be the way to go because they actually help your roots grow, and have a symbiotic relationship with the roots/plant. Kinda like those birds that eat the ticks/bugs off of hippos, or the fish that clean the sharks.

I think the difference between enzymes, and bennies is that enzymes destroy the food, where as bennies actually grow, and don't allow other bacteria/fungi to grow.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

View attachment 1846718View attachment 1846715View attachment 1846710picked up another flat of clones this batch looked better


----------



## machnak (Oct 20, 2011)

Lovely looking kids there!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree clones are looking great!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> The teas seem to be the way to go because they actually help your roots grow, and have a symbiotic relationship with the roots/plant. Kinda like those birds that eat the ticks/bugs off of hippos, or the fish that clean the sharks.
> 
> I think the difference between enzymes, and bennies is that enzymes destroy the food, where as bennies actually grow, and don't allow other bacteria/fungi to grow.


I feel the same more natural


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

@ machnak thanks man

@ smellytreez yah i finally got some good one


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Soils fine sticky i was talking about hydro! A buddy of mine brews the same tea and adds the tea every watering 1cup per plant!
> And his root mass went from useing 50% of the bucket to useing 98% and the yields went up to


maybe i will brew sum of that tea and give it a shot. hey by the way my house allmost just caught on fire.my breaker box starting shooting out blue flame. any ideas?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

Um wtf not funny but lol!

Is all your power out? To your grow


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

Just saw that the tude has a fresh stock of tga plush berry beans in stock ! Had to order up x2 packs


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just saw that the tude has a fresh stock of tga plush berry beans in stock ! Had to order up x2 packs


JeaLOUS


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 20, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> maybe i will brew sum of that tea and give it a shot. hey by the way my house allmost just caught on fire.my breaker box starting shooting out blue flame. any ideas?


 Mine kinda did something like that only that the main breaker was going toast and wouldnt shut all the way off so it started arc'n really back had to replace it and my power company said I was minutes away from a full melt down ! I had called them out due to me losing 220 coming in my box but it was lost at the breaker one leg burned up and it wasnt due to miss use its just sometimes they burn up when there is a voltage spike and it has happened a few time in my area so I'm replacing all of them just in case!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 20, 2011)

In my Main breaker box I have dedicated breakers for my rooms, each room has 30 amps running to it. Which for me is plenty ATM. I had to upgrade my wiring from I believe 14g to 8g to allow for the higher current and amps (I'm currently running off 120, I will switch to 240 soon).. I've never had a problem, knock on wood, but I have a high enough breaker to where even if I have a spike from the ac unit turning on, it still wont affect it. The majority of the time, your breaker will just flip and you will have to reset it, if it can't take the spike that is. I've never seen an electrical arc coming out of it though. I'm pretty good with wiring and electrical work (I've done my fair share of wiring rooms, cars, houses, computers, so my first assumption is that the breaker wasn't installed all the way in the poles. Or maybe the insolation wasn't sufficient enough and melted threw, then caused the arch . When running a higher current, things start to heat up. Sometimes if the gauge wire isn't up to par, they will just melt, and of course start arching. This is why I stepped my wiring up to 8g when I built my room. I don't think I've ever seen a pole fail though.
-I.MJ


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 20, 2011)

The spike problem I had was coming from my power company lol what a joke hopefully you get it figured out


----------



## potpimp (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey HR, what strain is your new girls?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

I got a bunch of new stuff coming but im still runing my main three orange kush, dump truck, white widow
And ive got some test subject to hashberry that hermies alot and a no name strain.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 20, 2011)

hmmm, interesting im flip flopping on ordering a pack of plush, but i think imma hold off and go direct through mr. nice and try that, you guys know anyone whose done that? Im going to do a wire transfer as he doesnt do cc but im not sending cash in an envelope and i just dont trust mail for money in general. Had too many checks never show up to my doorstep..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

I would of but tga is just as good and tude order are super easy


----------



## behshm (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey I'm ordering some plush berry for my new titan setup I'm putting together I'm super excited about it it looks so tasty


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 20, 2011)

yea im just after some OLDschool style stuff, and MNS is really the only trustworthy bank to get that stuff anymore, sensi is fucked and so is dutch passion generally =( so sad, so im going to try some MNS specially since i can get like 3 packs for 120 bucks and have almost 60 seeds  that tickles my fancy since im trying to cross someting with my AO, also i didnt want to cross subs stuff with his own stuff, ill leave that up to him, if im going to use TGA stuff in a cross ill cross it out to somthing else and buy the TGA crosses.  TGA does have lovely stuff though, subs going to be gettin lots of my money lol

On a side note, updated my micro grow, scope it man.



hellraizer30 said:


> I would of but tga is just as good and tude order are super easy


----------



## behshm (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey HR I noticed you said not to use any sweetners in the system would carbo blast be considereda sweetener of sorts I'm currently using it with other Holland Secret nutes and likng what I'm seeing but I am also doing dtw in 5 gallon coco buckets
Thanks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

behshm said:


> Hey HR I noticed you said not to use any sweetners in the system would carbo blast be considereda sweetener of sorts I'm currently using it with other Holland Secret nutes and likng what I'm seeing but I am also doing dtw in 5 gallon coco buckets
> Thanks


Cant say ive got no exp on carbo blast, just be ready to do a res dump asap if shit goes south!


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 20, 2011)

CANT SEND YOU NO MORE REP........BUT A SONG FOR YOU,,,,



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4Pbl4x1OKqs


----------



## behshm (Oct 20, 2011)

I may not even use it in the new system I haven't even set it up yet as I'm waiting to finish up my ww grow that is currently in week 6 . As soon as it finishes the new titan will go up and I will be popping some plush berry thanks for all the advice even if it hasn't been directed to me specifically I have read every page on your thread and have learned a ton. Much appreciated 
Stay safe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

Will do behshm stop by anytime


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey HR, I was just kinda thinking a little bit. Do you think that the bennys eat enough of the molasis in the water when brewing a tea in order for it to not count as a carboloader? I was thinkin about it, and instead of adding more bennys to your resi (the 1 cup per 3 days)you could just keep on mixing up your resi with an air pump and just put molasis in your resi like once a day or 3 days to feed the bennys? 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

As long as your on top of the bad bactiria adding sugars are fine, but without control of the bad
Your just feeding them steroids! Im gunna go back to the drawing boards on finishers like sugar
Daddy, overdrive, or even gh pineapple rush all of these i had issues with but with no control, i
Feel theses products are important during the bloom cycle but most of all during the last weeks
When your buds are starting to harden! Im looking hard into this last weeks, means alot on how 
Much your buds shrink!


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 20, 2011)

I gota say its cool how you continue to help peeps out and take the time to visit their threads too ! Plus Rep to ya HR


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, the guy who gave me the strain swears by using molasis and bud candy, he's claiming a 30% increase in his harvest this time around. Off 6 plants he pulled 1 1/2 p's under 1 thousand.. his last harvest wasn't nearly as close. So thats why a while back I was asking you about it. IDK what to think lol.
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

ELWOOD73 said:


> I gota say its cool how you continue to help peeps out and take the time to visit their threads too ! Plus Rep to ya HR


Its all about helping out man! Also i get a bit of enjoyment out it to


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 20, 2011)

Still cool though !


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 20, 2011)

Any good cloning write ups you can recommend?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Any good cloning write ups you can recommend?


Just al b fuct thread about cloning


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just al b fuct thread about cloning


That's where you learned?


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 21, 2011)

I learned from Youtube lol  
seriously...
-I.MJ


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 21, 2011)

My aero system was flawless before say... 3 months ago, but now I'm totally second guessing myself. Just checked my new clones, and some look like the stems are hollowing out on them. Incredibly frustrating. I'll know by next saturday.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Any good cloning write ups you can recommend?


No i learned from friends along time ago! What you needing ti know?

I mentioned al b thread cause its a good one


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My aero system was flawless before say... 3 months ago, but now I'm totally second guessing myself. Just checked my new clones, and some look like the stems are hollowing out on them. Incredibly frustrating. I'll know by next saturday.


you got a eazy cloner?


----------



## cerberus (Oct 21, 2011)

ez cloners have issues, a lot of people I know had great luck with them, and their success rate kept dropping every cycle. Bleach cleaning, clearex, all kinds of cleaning efforts with non-stellar results.. I'm starting to think the motor goes bad, and over time picks up more and more heat.. Just a hypothesis, but I am going to run a rez cooler through mine when I get it setup to go through my 55gal rez. 

just my .02


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> you got a eazy cloner?


Yeah, pretty much. I just made it. Before I just stuck clones in it, and they would root in like 10 days. Then I got that pythium stuff and it was going bad every time. I'm hoping that the cooler weather, and some better cuttings and cleaning will take care of it though.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 21, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, pretty much. I just made it. Before I just stuck clones in it, and they would root in like 10 days. Then I got that pythium stuff and it was going bad every time. I'm hoping that the cooler weather, and some better cuttings and cleaning will take care of it though.


I also use al b's method. 100% so far, it's all about rockwool and that powdered hormone.


----------



## mugan (Oct 21, 2011)

i clone in soil


----------



## cerberus (Oct 21, 2011)

doesn't cloning in soil make a hydro setup tricky? am I missing something?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, pretty much. I just made it. Before I just stuck clones in it, and they would root in like 10 days. Then I got that pythium stuff and it was going bad every time. I'm hoping that the cooler weather, and some better cuttings and cleaning will take care of it though.


Hey hornedfrog i just remembered hiesinberg did a right up on using the tea while cloning maybe check with him on that


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

cerberus said:


> doesn't cloning in soil make a hydro setup tricky? am I missing something?


Yah its posable but to me its unessasarry


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey, HR. Since I haven't been using the tea, do you think it's still safe to put 2 gallons into my 20 gallon resi to start using? I don't wanna over do it and hurt the plants, but at the same time I want to make sure that it's killing off the slime. Since my girls are 2 weeks deep now, I just dont want to hurt them, or stunt them. I'm almost out of medication too, so it's gonna make these next few weeks alittle painfull.. 
-I.MJ


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2011)

InsaneMJ you could always try some peroxide to rid of the slime. Also helps air-rate the roots. It's what I use in my bubble clones if there is ever any slime or goo. Might work for you too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Hey, HR. Since I haven't been using the tea, do you think it's still safe to put 2 gallons into my 20 gallon resi to start using? I don't wanna over do it and hurt the plants, but at the same time I want to make sure that it's killing off the slime. Since my girls are 2 weeks deep now, I just dont want to hurt them, or stunt them. I'm almost out of medication too, so it's gonna make these next few weeks alittle painfull..
> -I.MJ


If your res is 20gal then yes x2 gals of tea, as for stunting that slimes going to do way more damage!
Once you start the tea follow the adding resipe insane
If your using a ebb&grow 55gal res add 3gal. Of tea


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

machnak said:


> InsaneMJ you could always try some peroxide to rid of the slime. Also helps air-rate the roots. It's what I use in my bubble clones if there is ever any slime or goo. Might work for you too.


He has tryed h202 and like me had less than good results


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol, yeah I've ran H202 since day 1. Keeps the build up to a minimum but not effective enough. Still get build up on the roots. I just went to the sink and hosed off as much slime as I could. I'm still cleaning the resi, and rest of the tubing. So much work. 

View attachment 1848682<--- Before I rinsed them off 
View attachment 1848688<--- after, It took some roots off and cleared up the roots a bit but at this point theres no slimy feelings on the roots. just looks like some dyed roots idk
-I.MJ


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope, if you were to pull the root ball you would see your completely rotted. I bet that it is all mush! Smell like a fish pond? If you really want to save it you can but you need a few things. I usually don't give advice, besides you didn't ask. buuut
Your going to have to pull it, the substrate is saturated in pythium spores. The concentrations of bleach and/or h2o2 needed would be toxic. 
A very strong concentration of h2o2 to soak the roots that remain after you clean the worst of the rot.
Soak it for a couple hours swirling it around to loose the crud as the h2o2 does it's thing. 
Your going back into soil and watering with amended filtered clean water with a strong mico like aquashield at the strongest recommended concentration and a drop of vitamin b spectrum like thrive alive or super thrive. 
Otherwise you need to completely sterilize your system and substrate including heat and bleach treatment. However I have found that drying out the affected substrate, heating it, and sterilizing it a second time is often necessary to completely remove the chance of reinfection. Already it's having the stress of a lifetime and getting it into active soil can have your stress impact minimized. 
Man, that sucks. That shit can linger and if you let it go too much longer you could loose them all together. One thing I see is that most people don't aerate their reservoir enough, 40 liters per / minute / gallon is recommended for aerobic conditions. Of course keeping temps in there 68 or lower is necessary especially if the airflow is lower. 
Personally, hydro is a no - no in the summer months unless your ultimately equipped. 
Your not lying, it is so much work to clean up your whole system like that. Also if you leave even a couple spores it will all be back again. 
anywho, my 2 cents


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 21, 2011)

Nothing was rotted to the point to where it fell off the roots were actually quite strong to my surprise, nor did it smell like a pond. And pulling my crop over the slime issue is a absolute NO-GO. Idk I used steam, hot water and H202 to clean all my equipment. I've always used this method and I've never had problems with something reoccuring. I think I'll stick to the tea for now, in my opinion it's the safest way to go right now. If it doesn't start to subside in 5 days or so, I'll dump the resi and just use h202 till the end. I've been able to pull a harvest with this stuff before. It's just more time consuming. I'll be sure to do a very deep cleaning before I throw my next batch in too. 
-I.MJ


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2011)

It's good, I am sure you know whats up. 
Good Luck!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks I really appriciate it. To be honest, if I wasn't this far along with the crop I wouldn't hesitate to throw them away. But I have to stick with it all the way threw on this one, I really need to find the cure for this slime. Nothings better then experimenting too 

-I.MJ


----------



## potpimp (Oct 21, 2011)

Al B. knows his shit!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2011)

No dude, not throw away... shit that's last resort when they are resisting resurrection!
No, I was recommending them to an active soil (Bacilum bacterias) to finish to limit stress. Obviously stress affects yield, flavor, potency, etc. There are bacterias that can cure the rot but in buckets where there is anaerobic conditions that are at the temps to breed the pythium you are climbing uphill. Nope, not a fan of fuck it and forget it... Instead just set aside the buckets and save the girls. That gives you time to do the cleaning and sterilization and helps the ladies bounce back with limited stress.

I think you misinterpreted me boss, but I was not recommending the garbage. By pull I meant from the infected substrate, you have no root mass below the bucket anyway.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Im going to chime in here, there are lots of way to go at this and to not discredit any of them, but i can say this 
Ive got ALOT of runs under my belt with this ebb&grow system and the only thing that works for me is the tea!
Ive gone as for as to pull plant and change medium halfway through bloom! And it effected my yeild it did solve
Some of the issue. But ive seen way worse get saved by the tea! Raising those buctets is a huge thing.


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just saw that the tude has a fresh stock of tga plush berry beans in stock ! Had to order up x2 packs



do they have any special going this month at the attitude
what strain are those clones


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Same three winners ive been doing! The tutes got a buy one 10 pack of any hazeman seed and get 
A free pack of hazeman seeds rockymountain high seeds i had to get those beans to lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Al B. knows his shit!!!


Yes he does............


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't diss the use of teas for sure! I also meant no disrespect by dropping in here either HR.
It's all true many ways to skin a cat, imho there is no escaping an affected harvest at this point though tea or no.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

No dont get me rong bro i love other option, what works for me may not for others! So the more thats out there
For people to see the better! Open discusion is what this threads all about so post away!


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Same three winners ive been doing! The tutes got a buy one 10 pack of any hazeman seed and get
> A free pack of hazeman seeds rockymountain high seeds i had to get those beans to lol


no % off specials besides the riu discount?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Theres freebies and the 420 dicount thats it


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Theres freebies and the 420 dicount thats it


who is hazeman never followed him i dont think?
anything good to make it worthwhile to give it a try with the plushberry from tga/subcool
after u ordered i got jealous and decide to pull the trigger on a 5 pack
got to keep up with the jones or should i say HR


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well hazmans got some good stuff, get fugu kush and reseave the rocky mountain high freebiee, and get the plushberry to


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well hazmans got some good stuff, get fugu kush and reseave the rocky mountain high freebiee, and get the plushberry to


headed there now to check it out be right back


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2011)

All except the FUGU is history

BTW, Hazeman is Motarebel's silent partner to give you an idea of where this gear is based.


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

damn rocky mountain and 3 others are sold out
wonder what the male / female ratio is of their gear


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just checked they still have them all

Plush is there

It just says at but they still have it


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> All except the FUGU is history
> 
> BTW, Hazeman is Motarebel's silent partner to give you an idea of where this gear is based.


the fugu is sold out 
*HAZEMAN SEEDS*

Products in:/HAZEMAN SEEDS Sort Order: DefaultName AscendingName DescendingPrice LowestPrice HighestOldestNewestRandom 
*FREE Hazeman Seeds Rocky Mountain High reg 1..*
$0.00 
 
* Type: 
Sex: Regular
Genetics: Mikado x Colorado Green Bud
Flowering Time: Medium
Outdoor Harvest: 
Height: Medium, Tall
Characteristics: 8 to 9 weeks, tropic smell
**OUT OF STOCK*



* *
*Hazeman Seeds Mystery Girl*
$50.87 
 
* Type: 
Sex: Regular
Genetics: 
Flowering Time: Medium
Outdoor Harvest: 
Height: Medium
Characteristics: 
* 


* *
*Hazeman Seeds Escaped*
$50.87 
 
* Type: 
Sex: Regular
Genetics: G-13 X P.O.W
Flowering Time: Medium
Outdoor Harvest: 
Height: Medium
Characteristics: 
* 


* *
*Hazeman Seeds G-High*
$50.87 
 
* Type: 
Sex: Regular
Genetics: G-13 X Rocky Mountain High
Flowering Time: Medium
Outdoor Harvest: 
Height: Medium
Characteristics: 
* 


* *
*Hazeman Seeds Cheese BX1*
$50.87 
 
* Type: Mostly sativa
Sex: Regular
Genetics: UK Cheese X UK Cheese/ 98 Aloha White Widow
Flowering Time: Medium
Outdoor Harvest: 
Height: Medium
Characteristics: 
* 


* *
*Hazeman Seeds P.O.W*
$50.87 
 
* Type: 
Sex: Regular
Genetics: G-13 x Purple Indica
Flowering Time: Medium
Outdoor Harvest: 
Height: Medium
Characteristics: 
* 


* *
*Hazeman Seeds Breakout*
$50.87 
 
* Type: 
Sex: Regular
Genetics: P.O.W. x Rocky Mountain High
Flowering Time: Medium
Outdoor Harvest: 
Height: Medium
Characteristics: 
**OUT OF STOCK*



* *
*Hazeman Seeds Double White Cheese*
$50.87 
 
* Type: 
Sex: Regular
Genetics: UK cheese/98 Aloha White Widow X UK cheese/98 Aloha White Widow
Flowering Time: Medium
Outdoor Harvest: 
Height: Medium
Characteristics: 
* 


* *
*Hazeman Seeds Madness*
$50.87 
 
* Type: Indica / Sativa
Sex: Regular
Genetics: pre-98 Bubba Kush x G-13/HP
Flowering Time: Medium
Outdoor Harvest: 
Height: Medium
Characteristics: 
**OUT OF STOCK*



* *
*Hazeman Seeds Fugu Kush*
$50.87 
 
* Type: 
Sex: 
Genetics: Pre 98 Bubba kush X Blowfish
Flowering Time: 
Outdoor Harvest: 
Height: 
Characteristics: 
**OUT OF STOCK*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Get the white cheese

Dont forget the plush thats the fire


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for that info colo.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 21, 2011)

arizoning said:


> the fugu is sold out
> *hazeman seeds*
> 
> products in:/hazeman seeds sort order: Defaultname ascendingname descendingprice lowestprice highestoldestnewestrandom
> ...


 who is this guy........................................


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> who is this guy........................................


Who is who?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2011)

The RMH is being used as the promo, and they still have some. But the strains are flying off the shelves, mota and haze have a great rep


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

On the first hazeman promo i went white cheese and white grape stomper freebie and on my secound hazeman promo
I got fugu kush and rocky mountain high freebie


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 21, 2011)

IM TALKING ABOUT arizoning ....HE SHOULD STICK WITH BAG SEED...........LOL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yah but these beans are not to be passed up


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 21, 2011)

He might need our help.................


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Still in the ordering process im guessing lol


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2011)

Lucky dog, man I had trouble with my bank on checkout and when I got it straight the white grape was hist. I wrote a WTF to the tude but then they dropped the RMH as a freebie which just happened to be a late addition to the line up and what I was hoping for in the first place. Now a bit of madness is on it's way with that RMH. Stoked! Now the plush is back and I been wanting that too.  ah so many strains so little space.


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> On the first hazeman promo i went white cheese and white grape stomper freebie and on my secound hazeman promo
> I got fugu kush and rocky mountain high freebie



thats what i been staring at the white cheese 
to bad they aint fem but 20 seeds for 50 bucks is good deal can u mix and match 10 and 10


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Get the white cheese
> 
> Dont forget the plush thats the fire


what shipping plan do u use


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Lucky dog, man I had trouble with my bank on checkout and when I got it straight the white grape was hist. I wrote a WTF to the tude but then they dropped the RMH as a freebie which just happened to be a late addition to the line up and what I was hoping for in the first place. Now a bit of madness is on it's way with that RMH. Stoked! Now the plush is back and I been wanting that too.  ah so many strains so little space.


I know man im just hiting anything i can that good and been waiting for for so long, lol got like x4 order in route


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

arizoning said:


> what shipping plan do u use


No mixing and go stealth tee shirt


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Lucky dog, man I had trouble with my bank on checkout and when I got it straight the white grape was hist. I wrote a WTF to the tude but then they dropped the RMH as a freebie which just happened to be a late addition to the line up and what I was hoping for in the first place. Now a bit of madness is on it's way with that RMH. Stoked! Now the plush is back and I been wanting that too.  ah so many strains so little space.


man that sucks about the white grape 
im sure before i get a prepaided card in am all will be sold out


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well hurry the fuck up lol


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> No mixing and go stealth tee shirt


do u mean like if i buy the 10 cheese i get just 10 cheese free
cant get other hazeman 10 pack?
my step son got their shirt with his order nice shirt kind of tells everyone where your heads at on subject of cannabis


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

arizoning said:


> do u mean like if i buy the 10 cheese i get just 10 cheese free
> cant get other hazeman 10 pack?
> my step son got their shirt with his order nice shirt kind of tells everyone where your heads at on subject of cannabis


No the freebie is only rocky mountain high


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> No the freebie is only rocky mountain high


well then its dead they are sold out of it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope just add the whatever seeds you want in your basket and look you will have the rmh beans in there i promiss


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2011)

Ya they will be in your basket when you choose your other strain.
I go back and forth with the tshirt and mug.


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

so it really isnt sold out?
i dont want to use my credit card got to get prepaid card


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 21, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Lol, yeah I've ran H202 since day 1. Keeps the build up to a minimum but not effective enough. Still get build up on the roots. I just went to the sink and hosed off as much slime as I could. I'm still cleaning the resi, and rest of the tubing. So much work.
> 
> View attachment 1848682<--- Before I rinsed them off
> View attachment 1848688<--- after, It took some roots off and cleared up the roots a bit but at this point theres no slimy feelings on the roots. just looks like some dyed roots idk
> -I.MJ


You need tea. If you can't beatem joinem


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nope just add the whatever seeds you want in your basket and look you will have the rmh beans in there i promiss


wish someone like easter bunny would put in my basket but i would have to wait awhile


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol, I know right? IMO my winter season is more important then some seeds, so I'll hold off until Jan. or so. Well unless I get a good harvest 
-I.MJ



arizoning said:


> wish someone like easter bunny would put in my basket but i would have to wait awhile


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

What do you do in the winter?


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 21, 2011)

I snowboard ALOT I normally buy a season pass at the near by mountains. Their pretty legit. Last year I hit my first 25 foot kicker. Biggest adreline rush I love it. My good friends though, their throwing 720's an shit over 50 60 foot kickers. I hate them lol.
-I.MJ


----------



## arizoning (Oct 21, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> I snowboard ALOT I normally buy a season pass at the near by mountains. Their pretty legit. Last year I hit my first 25 foot kicker. Biggest adreline rush I love it.
> -I.MJ


i miss the slopes 
been like forever


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

I ride sleds alot ski doo 800r ftw


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 22, 2011)

I hate the snow and frost lol, unless it's on my plants/buds then I can cope with it .


----------



## arizoning (Oct 22, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I hate the snow and frost lol, unless it's on my plants/buds then I can cope with it .



its cold here like 37 degrees makes it hard to hold beer


----------



## arizoning (Oct 22, 2011)

had to put gloves on im a pussy lol


----------



## arizoning (Oct 22, 2011)

well had to take one off couldnt type just need one gloved hand for my beer hand anyways 
some have a pimp hand i got a beer hand slap a beer down


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha, too funny. Yeah thats decent, I'm used to being out in 30 degree temp. sometimes higher or lower. I'm tryin to get my own sled right now, backcountry is amazing if you know how to ride powder. I found a good deal, but I still got to wait until harvest before I can buy anything.
-I.MJ


----------



## arizoning (Oct 22, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Haha, too funny. Yeah thats decent, I'm used to being out in 30 degree temp. sometimes higher or lower. I'm tryin to get my own sled right now, backcountry is amazing if you know how to ride powder. I found a good deal, but I still got to wait until harvest before I can buy anything.
> -I.MJ



im always outdoors when posting find it refreshing 
but now chilly


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Haha, too funny. Yeah thats decent, I'm used to being out in 30 degree temp. sometimes higher or lower. I'm tryin to get my own sled right now, backcountry is amazing if you know how to ride powder. I found a good deal, but I still got to wait until harvest before I can buy anything.
> -I.MJ


Its been hiting 25f at night and 36 high, but got some sled work to be done then off to the mountain il be


----------



## potpimp (Oct 22, 2011)

I wish I could afford season lift tickets at Alyeska but they're expensive. I may get a tenner.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

potpimp said:


> I wish I could afford season lift tickets at Alyeska but they're expensive. I may get a tenner.


You still got time the snow wont be good till after the first week of dec.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 22, 2011)

With temps like that you wouldn't have to much to worry about with running an ac unit. I actually just turned mine off today, just running 2 fans in there, beside the vents for the lights. My plants just got their 3'rd watering, roots are getting more white, or maybe I'm REALLY high lol.. I can't believe how amazing this tea is though, no signs of slime what so ever in any buckets or in the resi, been close to a full 12 hr since resi change. 
Man on a side note, this winter is going to be insane in my predicition. Every year its been getting worse since like 6years ago when winter barely felt like it hit. My town isn't normally used to getting snow, maybe 1 time a year. A year ago we had a 4 foot snow storm, its been getting better and better  
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

It varrys here alot of time it gets to cold to snow like -50 lol shit dont move at that temp


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 22, 2011)

Fuck, thats pretty cold. What's your temps like in the summer then?
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

It can get to 90s


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 22, 2011)

Lucky you... I need to move up closer to the mountains. I'm hopin in a few years 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

It has its +s and its -s


----------



## cerberus (Oct 22, 2011)

potpimp said:


> I wish I could afford season lift tickets at Alyeska but they're expensive. I may get a tenner.


ha! I have a friend who patrols in alyeska and another that works on a heli in hanes, sick place that AK. I was a team snowboard coach for about a decade, been to every ski mountain in north america and a few outside. Argentina is off the hook!!


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I ride sleds alot ski doo 800r ftw


 I hate you lol I haven't ridden a sled since I moved to HELL !


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its been hiting 25f at night and 36 high, but got some sled work to be done then off to the mountain il be


 Our lows might be higher than your highs somewhere in the high 60's and low 70's at night right now damn bring some damn cold my way!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 22, 2011)

How are your girls doing HR. Hows the flood tables treatin ya?
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

ELWOOD73 said:


> I hate you lol I haven't ridden a sled since I moved to HELL !


Sorry bro hell sounds like it sucks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> How are your girls doing HR. Hows the flood tables treatin ya?
> -I.MJ


All is well been caught up with yard work! Trying to get it all ready for. Winter


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol, yeah I hear ya. I had to cut a bunch of wood and stack it by the door. Gonna be a good year to grow thats for sure. 
My room got down to 70 degrees last night without the ac. Normally I have to run the ac at max power for that kind of results. 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

Well thing are looking good my first bean order is at the postoffice got to go pick it up woot


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sorry bro hell sounds like it sucks


 Yeah living in the desert has its ups and downs


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

Desert living sucks i used to live in lancaster CA. And it sucked


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

Anybody have any exp with this new nute line? Its called cyco platinum series? My local stores droping AN and puting
This on there shelves. Any info on it would be great, il google it to!


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 22, 2011)

a very old school grower i know who grows in coco gets great results from the cyco line. they have some great additives from what i can see. i was thinking of going to this line because its not all that pricey and i love the additive they carry called DR. revive, its a great iron booster for your garden which helps the plants process allot of nitrates. thats about all i know about them.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 22, 2011)

The buddy who gave me the Blue dream is going to try it on his next batch actually I'll tell you what he finds out. I know it's from australia or some thing like that.
-I.MJ


----------



## mkbombadil (Oct 22, 2011)

PLZ explain light setup. *Lighting: x4 600 on a flip box for 12 total with only 4running at once. 
2 tents, 4 lights each is only 8 . I assume tent 1-2 are on 12 hour time?

How much for 1 of these tents do you estimate? Including everything.
*


----------



## machnak (Oct 22, 2011)

He has 4 600 watt lights in each tent, when one tents lights on the others are off, and vice-versa.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 22, 2011)

mkbombadil said:


> PLZ explain light setup. *Lighting: x4 600 on a flip box for 12 total with only 4running at once.
> 2 tents, 4 lights each is only 8 . I assume tent 1-2 are on 12 hour time?
> 
> How much for 1 of these tents do you estimate? Including everything.
> *


 he uses x4 ballasts for x8 lights using the flipbox. the ballasts run 24/7 and the flipbox just redirects power from one tent to another x2 12 hour cycles = 24 hours so when one tent is on the other is off then when the on tent shuts down the power is directed to the other tent just starting its cycle.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> a very old school grower i know who grows in coco gets great results from the cyco line. they have some great additives from what i can see. i was thinking of going to this line because its not all that pricey and i love the additive they carry called DR. revive, its a great iron booster for your garden which helps the plants process allot of nitrates. thats about all i know about them.


Well im geting a free test pack of the pro teck pack im planning on going as the feed chart says - the zyme
From what ive see and reviews this stuff is killer and well worth the test


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep dr right, although one of the tents got x6 600 in it as a test, the flip box will allow up to x6 ballasts although
Flip box make one for 10 ballasts to flip 20 light kinda over kill


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

Well picking up the beans went well and all of them were in good condition! The mug they came in sucked but owell il try the
Wallet next time lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well picking up the beans went well and all of them were in good condition! The mug they came in sucked but owell il try the
> Wallet next time lol


Wallet sucks too... Unless you like carrying around a velcro wallet with a massive pot leaf on it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Wallet sucks too... Unless you like carrying around a velcro wallet with a massive pot leaf on it.


Lol that sucks that why i cant use the mug vision this im having coffee and my kids are like nice pot leef dad lol


----------



## arizoning (Oct 22, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/479331-running-hot-likely-my-problem-2.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

arizoning said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/479331-running-hot-likely-my-problem-2.html


You talking about your grow room?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 23, 2011)

So my hope that they were still handing out TGA mugs is a fruitless one?!
I love my cali connection mugs, more so than the tshirts that say highlife 420 any how, or the "respect" fist shirts that are all ghetto. lol


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep dr right, although one of the tents got x6 600 in it as a test, the flip box will allow up to x6 ballasts although
> Flip box make one for 10 ballasts to flip 20 light kinda over kill


 how is that tent with x6 doing? bet its going to be a killer harvest.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 23, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> So my hope that they were still handing out TGA mugs is a fruitless one?!
> I love my cali connection mugs, more so than the tshirts that say highlife 420 any how, or the "respect" fist shirts that are all ghetto. lol


My mug was the paradise seeds one lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 23, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> how is that tent with x6 doing? bet its going to be a killer harvest.


Tents running at 68f things look good il take some pics later today!


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Tents running at 68f things look good il take some pics later today!


 good deal bro good to hear sure its noticeably brighter in there


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 24, 2011)

Were you banned?


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 24, 2011)

Pics pics pics NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 24, 2011)

fabsturn123 said:


> so what been happening on the hunting you catch anything recently bro im coming back for good whos going to stop me


Fabs back right on man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 24, 2011)

ELWOOD73 said:


> Pics pics pics NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


Im working on it........,


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im working on it........,


work harder dammit!!!!!!! just kidding dude!!!! I just wanted to waste a post so your update would hit the top of the next page. what am I, #9? somebody else needs to burn up a post to!!!

looking forward to some HR bude porn!!!!!


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Oct 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im working on it........,


 Work harder its not like you have anything else to do LMAO!


----------



## fumble (Oct 24, 2011)

Bud Porn! Bud Porn! Bud Porn!


----------



## arizoning (Oct 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Fabs back right on man


thats not fab

makes u wonder what someones motivation is to start a profile and pretend to be a member who is banned 
seems maybe u want to cause problems here 

I know fab he is back but he is here to help if he can and learn 
not go around posting he is fab and u cant stop him and basically give site admin the finger saying they cant stop u 
and they can stop u 
u couldnt be fab because u are not smart enough


----------



## arizoning (Oct 24, 2011)

fumble said:


> Bud Porn! Bud Porn! Bud Porn!


i second that where are them pics


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow this fab imposter wtf thats super gay!!

Sorry everybody been slaving to the weed gods all day and I like a dumb. Ass
Forget my camera lol so il have to get pics up tomarrow! 

Il put together a good update for all of you and again i am sorry!


----------



## arizoning (Oct 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wow this fab imposter wtf thats super gay!!
> 
> Sorry everybody been slaving to the weed gods all day and I like a dumb. Ass
> Forget my camera lol so il have to get pics up tomarrow!
> ...


stoner forgot the camera
hey hr cameras help when u teasing us all day with bud porn pics 
boo
neg rep 
just kidding bro
we will wait


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 24, 2011)

arizoning said:


> thats not fab
> 
> makes u wonder what someones motivation is to start a profile and pretend to be a member who is banned
> seems maybe u want to cause problems here
> ...


damn a fab impostor......why would someone do that....fab was a legend...we got to stop this.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Fab has got an imposter?! Man the shit that goes down just from being away for a couple days...

Hope all is well...


----------



## arizoning (Oct 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wow this fab imposter wtf thats super gay!!
> 
> Sorry everybody been slaving to the weed gods all day and I like a dumb. Ass
> Forget my camera lol so il have to get pics up tomarrow!
> ...


well Halloween is coming up
maybe he made him a fab costume
i dont think he bought it 
hasnt hit the stores yet


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 24, 2011)

I think fab died on that motorcycle he got.....lol


----------



## arizoning (Oct 24, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> I think fab died on that motorcycle he got.....lol


naw i seen him riding it down the road and laughing that people would want to act like him


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 24, 2011)

arizoning said:


> naw i seen him riding it down the road and laughing that people would want to act like him


well he cant be acting crazy on that thing.......


----------



## arizoning (Oct 24, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> well he cant be acting crazy on that thing.......


funny seen him and another bike a 2007 R-6 Raven riding a wheelie down road


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

All I know is that users not welcome creating a name to moc a long term or short term member is bs and 
I wont stand for it on my thread!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey HR. When you do clones in RW do you have to water them after they've been in your cloner for a few days? Do you use the thermostat on the heatpad like Al B did too?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

I own a easy cloner! And a botanicair cloner and both at this point are on a shelf, the best results come from
RW cubes or rapid rooters with no clone dome! As for watering, water the least you can just keep it moist not wet
Or soaked. I also use a bit of nutes 150 to 200 ppm and some thrive alive in a spray. And yes on the heat pad.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 25, 2011)

But no thermostat on the heat pad? I think the cloning solutions suck for aero cloners.I think they grow bacteria, and make the clones not want to grow roots. I loved it when it was working right, but I'm really getting nervous about another batch of clones dying on me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

As for the water temps in the cloner for best result it needs to be high like in the red zone, being that high allows pythium/bactiria to thrive, you will need to use the tea
Why those thing are so prone to fail! Now with the tea ive seen buddys of mine do real well! Il get to trying for
Myself soon! Cloneing solutions are bs!

The best ive ever done in a cloner is with 1tbs of plain root toner the powder type and a dose of maxi grow by
GH enough to hit 200ppm just mix it all in you water and apply to the cutting to

The heating mats have a pre set temp range. But I use those with cubes only the pump in the cloner will keep
Water temps in the red already


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 25, 2011)

do you soak your rw blocks in nutrient solution, or just phd water? Sorry, I'm just about to go nuts over here though.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yep soak for 24hr in 5.4 ph but man if cloning is needed and you realy want to cut out all the iffs! Just go with rappid rooters
There ph stable no prep just use!


----------



## cerberus (Oct 25, 2011)

and still no pics.. massive fail


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 25, 2011)

I use the rapid rooter when I clone, I like them a lot because of the presoak factor. I've used a heating mat before too, actually got better results. If you do use a heater, make sure the thermostat is near or on the mat because it needs to read the temperature of the mat not the inside of the dome or whatever. A few months back I almost lost my Church strain because my puppy knocked the thermostat off the mat. I was using a waterbed heater mat instead of going out and buying a actual cloning mat(both have thermostat controlers) and their almost identical. Anyways, the room temp was about 70 and the mat was set to 82. The thermostat kept on reading that it was 70 so it just got hotter and hotter. Eventually I had 35 melted clones and 2 melted trays. About 5 of the clones survived this horrible incident.
I'm going to start giving my clones the tea to see how well their root structure starts to develop. Before I just fed them some flora nova grow with superthrive which has worked great for me. Got amazing results everytime. I'll use that with the tea this time and see how they do.
-I.MJ


----------



## cerberus (Oct 25, 2011)

I really like house and garden's root exelerator for rooting. I use it with both dirt and water and it's pretty good shit. I used to run the with the canna rhizo and 1/2 clonex in the EZ (which worked pretty good) but excelerator as a foiler feed and 1/4 clonex food was magic.




just my .02


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

View attachment 1854890View attachment 1854889View attachment 1854881View attachment 1854893View attachment 1854888View attachment 1854887View attachment 1854882View attachment 1854878here the new flood tabe you the little girls i put them in with the others and
they didnt yike it  so now there a bit sad looking 







View attachment 1854892View attachment 1854885these are geting close 




View attachment 1854886View attachment 1854879View attachment 1854891View attachment 1854884and the mothers there so dence its hard not to flower them


----------



## fumble (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for the pics HR...you know we've been waiting. lol All are looking well.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

View attachment 1854928View attachment 1854918View attachment 1854913View attachment 1854906View attachment 1854921



View attachment 1854919View attachment 1854901View attachment 1854923View attachment 1854916View attachment 1854905



View attachment 1854907View attachment 1854902View attachment 1854903View attachment 1854915View attachment 1854910View attachment 1854904



heres some day time pic


----------



## fumble (Oct 25, 2011)

If you listen, you can probably hear all the accolades coming from across the world. Just gorgeous man!


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Bad ass grow....................rep....................


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

View attachment 1854955View attachment 1854953View attachment 1854951View attachment 1854946View attachment 1854940


View attachment 1854941View attachment 1854943View attachment 1854958View attachment 1854938heres some night pics 


View attachment 1854957View attachment 1854956View attachment 1854954View attachment 1854952View attachment 1854939


View attachment 1854945View attachment 1854947View attachment 1854949View attachment 1854944View attachment 1854942






hope you guys and gals like the pics


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

fumble said:


> Thank you for the pics HR...you know we've been waiting. lol All are looking well.


thanks fumble sorry again foe the wait lol


----------



## fumble (Oct 25, 2011)

Cheese and Rice! Thanks for the finish HR. Now I need a cig. lol


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 25, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> here the new flood tabe you the little girls i put them in with the others and
> they didnt yike it  so now there a bit sad looking


 Mayhap they prefer coffee to tea? 


Really it's no wonder they no likey, the "day" pics........ You got enough light to light up half my home town! My God Man, the pics blinded me. lol


Ah the last set there was amazing! WOW, really ace HR! 
whodaman?
youdaman!
 
I love it when I get baked on some pics!


----------



## machnak (Oct 25, 2011)

Man do they look good sleeping.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 25, 2011)

3485 likes? Whore.....hahahhaahahahahahah. Ello, hows it goin?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Mayhap they prefer coffee to tea?
> 
> 
> Really it's no wonder they no likey, the "day" pics........ You got enough light to light up half my home town! My God Man, the pics blinded me. lol
> ...


Thanks bro i give it my best


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> 3485 likes? Whore.....hahahhaahahahahahah. Ello, hows it goin?


Going good man! geting closer and closer to the finish on this one later today im doing a res change and going to 
The hardening phase then to the flush!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 25, 2011)

what is this Hardening phase you speak of? like ripening?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

No with the technoflora bc line theres a hardening phase ive never used it but im trying it this run.
I got no clue what to think of it hoping for rock hard nugs


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 25, 2011)

pics??????????????


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well i picked up the t5 light today for the new flood table  and a new pump for my larger veg flood table
Old one was weak! Also as i was moving stuff around i noticed a def in my veggies looks like mag/cal def!
So i hit them with 150ml of sensi cal il watch them close for a couple of days then there off to the larger 
Tent.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> pics??????????????


Couple of pages back stoney


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 25, 2011)

damn, how did i miss those??!!!?!? i should have been able to smell them from this page!!!!!!hahaha

they look great man, you posted like 60 pics!!! that's awesome!!!! of coarse my favorites are the light out frosty pics!!!!

how are you liking the tomato cages so far?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

Love the cages wont be using my bambo stakes anytime soon lol and they are stinking real bad or good however you look at it.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 25, 2011)

Those night pics are the shit and damn those mothers are dense  Just perfect bro, love the setups!


----------



## arizoning (Oct 25, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1854890View attachment 1854889View attachment 1854881View attachment 1854893View attachment 1854888View attachment 1854887View attachment 1854882View attachment 1854878here the new flood tabe you the little girls i put them in with the others and
> they didnt yike it  so now there a bit sad looking
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for inspiring us


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks smelly and arizoning for the kind words


----------



## arizoning (Oct 25, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thanks smelly and arizoning for the kind words


looking at your grows always makes me think im fucking up lol


----------



## potpimp (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking great HR. I guess you know why Waymon is doing away with the A.N. line. They demanded him to buy at least two of each of their "bad ass" overpriced pieces of shit, the $12,000 trimmer, the overpriced fan, and the other snake oil bullshit. He told them to go fuck themselves, LOL.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Looking great HR. I guess you know why Waymon is doing away with the A.N. line. They demanded him to buy at least two of each of their "bad ass" overpriced pieces of shit, the $12,000 trimmer, the overpriced fan, and the other snake oil bullshit. He told them to go fuck themselves, LOL.


Lol was talking to him today and yep good for way cause an can suck a fat one! Im trying to convice him to carry DG but
Hes more into corperate nute companys


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 25, 2011)

daaaaaaam bro those are looking great! i know what you mean about the mothers im looking at mine like "dam i should but shouldnt" lol anyway everything is looking A+++++++ as usual bro keep it up. if i could rep you i would but just to post it +rep to you you my friend!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks drg same goes for your grow!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

So i got my 2nd of three tude orders today 2 out of three woot!

Hazeman seeds fugu kush
Hazeman seeds rocky mountain high
And some tude freebies

Fing love the tude


----------



## arizoning (Oct 25, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> So i got my 2nd of three tude orders today 2 out of three woot!
> 
> Hazeman seeds fugu kush
> Hazeman seeds rocky mountain high
> ...


did u already get the plushberry?
i never did order 
but i did see my free green poison clone today about 8-10 nodes high 
it will become a mother to other mothers


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 25, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> So i got my 2nd of three tude orders today 2 out of three woot!
> 
> Hazeman seeds fugu kush
> Hazeman seeds rocky mountain high
> ...


 very nice cant wait to see some of your new strains going


----------



## arizoning (Oct 25, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> very nice cant wait to see some of your new strains going



cant wait either to see what i missed out on that was a sweet deal
20 seeds for price of ten 

bet we are going to see some amazing things here soon
hr u going to run them here or start new thread?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> very nice cant wait to see some of your new strains going


Im going to do a coin toss to what im going to start first lol


----------



## Wolfhound (Oct 25, 2011)

WOW, just f'ing WOW ! Beyond awesome HR. I'm so stoked to see your setup & this grow. I sure enjoy learning & listening to your threads & other postings. Thanks for sharing so much.


----------



## arizoning (Oct 25, 2011)

Wolfhound said:


> WOW, just f'ing WOW ! Beyond awesome HR. I'm so stoked to see your setup & this grow. I sure enjoy learning & listening to your threads & other postings. Thanks for sharing so much.



HR threads are always the spot to chill out 
a rifleman?
were you in the service ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

arizoning said:


> cant wait either to see what i missed out on that was a sweet deal
> 20 seeds for price of ten
> 
> bet we are going to see some amazing things here soon
> hr u going to run them here or start new thread?


Il start a thread on just that new strain


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wolfhound said:


> WOW, just f'ing WOW ! Beyond awesome HR. I'm so stoked to see your setup & this grow. I sure enjoy learning & listening to your threads & other postings. Thanks for sharing so much.


Awsome you stopped by! Your system is the basically the same, im hoping to try a flow here soon. I look forward
To following your to.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

arizoning said:


> HR threads are always they spot to chill out
> a rifleman?
> were you in the service ?


Thats a CIB badge (combat infantry badge) so im thinking proir service


----------



## arizoning (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Il start a thread on just that new strain


well make sure u give me directions there ok bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

I will post a link for all to follow


----------



## arizoning (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I will post a link for all to follow


and dont forget to add to signature 
and dont forget the camera ok?


----------



## Wolfhound (Oct 26, 2011)

You got HR !
"Thats a CIB badge (combat infantry badge) so im thinking proir service"

Yes, the medal that means the most to me. 11b20 'Nam-Cambodia . . . Combat Infantry Badge was earned back then by 60 days in combat zone, now I think it means you were active in a combat zone for at least a week or so, not sure though. Still the same meaning - Army Infantry combat veteran.

Thanks to all who notice, just a regular grunt m60 gunner American.


----------



## arizoning (Oct 26, 2011)

Wolfhound said:


> Yes, the medal that means the most to me. 11b20 'Nam-Cambodia . . . Combat Infantry Badge was earned back then by 60 days in combat zone, now I think it means you were active in a combat zone for at least a week or so, not sure though. Still the same meaning - Army Infantry combat veteran.
> 
> Thanks to all who notice, just a regular grunt m60 gunner American.


my dad got his in 60's
thanks for your service mean that 
u got something growing ?


----------



## arizoning (Oct 26, 2011)

Wolfhound said:


> You got HR !
> "Thats a CIB badge (combat infantry badge) so im thinking proir service"
> 
> Yes, the medal that means the most to me. 11b20 'Nam-Cambodia . . . Combat Infantry Badge was earned back then by 60 days in combat zone, now I think it means you were active in a combat zone for at least a week or so, not sure though. Still the same meaning - Army Infantry combat veteran.
> ...


a pig gunner?
that things is a monster


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wolfhound said:


> You got HR !
> "Thats a CIB badge (combat infantry badge) so im thinking proir service"
> 
> Yes, the medal that means the most to me. 11b20 'Nam-Cambodia . . . Combat Infantry Badge was earned back then by 60 days in combat zone, now I think it means you were active in a combat zone for at least a week or so, not sure though. Still the same meaning - Army Infantry combat veteran.
> ...


Now days all you have to do to get it is take fire and return fire and that medal means the world to me to


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

arizoning said:


> a pig gunner?
> that things is a monster


My baby was a 240b better to love it than hate!


----------



## arizoning (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> My baby was a 240b better to love it than hate!



what did u fire a javelin?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ive shot those! The 240bravo is the m60s replacment


----------



## arizoning (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Ive shot those! The 240bravo is the m60s replacment


is it the SAW?
i need one of those right now got a pest that needs to dance


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Naw the 240 shoots 30cal and the 249saw shoots 5.56 

Always overwhelmed your enemy with fire


----------



## arizoning (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Naw the 240 shoots 30cal and the 249saw shoots 5.56
> 
> Always overwhelmed your enemy with fire


well if a certain mod here keeps fucking with me im going to overwhelm them with something 

i have been minding my own business


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like it there is no reason for mods to be harrassing riu members this is a place for cassual conversation


----------



## arizoning (Oct 26, 2011)

ok got a vid for the masses
[video=youtube;cwCs2eCy1uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwCs2eCy1uc[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dam! Anybody watched brown dirt worrior on you tube holy shit this guys a crazy gorilla grower
Hiking bundle of soil up 45 dagree mountains fuck that! Anybody hasnt watched it check it out
Theres like 12 episode


----------



## cerberus (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1854886View attachment 1854879View attachment 1854891View attachment 1854884and the mothers there so dence its hard not to flower them


super nice bro. those are straight milf's, (mom i'd like to flower)


----------



## cerberus (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Naw the 240 shoots 30cal and the 249saw shoots 5.56
> 
> Always overwhelmed your enemy with fire


 the .30 is devestaiting. lol My personal toy is a PDW 6.8spc, which is just a necked down .270 or a necked up .30.. 30 cal is great cartiridge.. still a fucking pig to hump over a ridge line though..


----------



## arizoning (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam! Anybody watched brown dirt worrior on you tube holy shit this guys a crazy gorilla grower
> Hiking bundle of soil up 45 dagree mountains fuck that! Anybody hasnt watched it check it out
> Theres like 12 episode


that is insane 
have to go watch that


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> No with the technoflora bc line theres a hardening phase ive never used it but im trying it this run.
> I got no clue what to think of it hoping for rock hard nugs


No shit? Let me know if you see a noticeable difference, sounds interesting.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

cerberus said:


> the .30 is devestaiting. lol My personal toy is a PDW 6.8spc, which is just a necked down .270 or a necked up .30.. 30 cal is great cartiridge.. still a fucking pig to hump over a ridge line though..


Lol yes it is bro! Kinda the reason my back is so fucked up


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> No shit? Let me know if you see a noticeable difference, sounds interesting.


I will niko for shure


----------



## arizoning (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I will niko for shure


hell bro i couldnt find azamax at home depot
going to try a local garden center 
if they dont have it i will have to use the neem


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dam! Anybody watched brown dirt worrior on you tube holy shit this guys a crazy gorilla grower
> hiking bundle of soil up 45 dagree mountains fuck that! Anybody hasnt watched it check it out
> theres like 12 episode


man that was good.................


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

arizoning said:


> hell bro i couldnt find azamax at home depot
> going to try a local garden center
> if they dont have it i will have to use the neem


Talked to a buddy and he say malathion work well havnt tryed it yet


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> man that was good.................


You watch it dsb that dude was gorilla gansta lol


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> you watch it dsb that dude was gorilla gansta lol


yes i watched it all...that dude did some shit to grow....you know he was on this site....i dont think i could do that...thank god for grow lights


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

On riu? I didnt know that what ever happen to him?


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 26, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/18781-my-pot-movie.html?highlight=BROWNDIRT+WARRIOR

HERES THE LINK


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> on riu? I didnt know that what ever happen to him?


know one knows....i would of like to talk to that guy........


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

I watched a vid on urbangrower.com that had a vid of raymo and browndirt at a vancover weed expo and 
Brown dirt was talking about doing a book or something


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 26, 2011)

Week 3 of flower..how do they look...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks great dsb thats the first to see your stuff +rep bro


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> looks great dsb thats the first to see your stuff +rep bro


its sour cream and sage.....going to put a grow journal one of these days..cant rep you back at this time...........


----------



## arizoning (Oct 26, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Week 3 of flower..how do they look...


looks good bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

So i spend the day trying to finsh up the framing part of my rooms, should be done tomarrow my bros coming over to help knock it out, got to love help when you can get it!

Also in the morning im dumping the res and going full sugar daddy for pre harvest phase then tuesday starts the flush!


----------



## cerberus (Oct 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lol yes it is bro! Kinda the reason my back is so fucked up


mad props bro, everyone in my family served and everyone i grew up with either joined up or went to jail. I have mad respect for all those who have served, especially the grunts and door kickers. 

.. if you got out with just a bad back you did good. 

and fuck that browndirtwarrior shit.. watching that shit makes me feel lazy and fat


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 27, 2011)

cerberus said:


> mad props bro, everyone in my family served and everyone i grew up with either joined up or went to jail. I have mad respect for all those who have served, especially the grunts and door kickers.
> 
> .. if you got out with just a bad back you did good.
> 
> and fuck that browndirtwarrior shit.. watching that shit makes me feel lazy and fat


Thanks cerberus means alot! And yah that dude is a animal and it make me feel lazy to lol


----------



## arizoning (Oct 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thanks cerberus means alot! And yah that dude is a animal and it make me feel lazy to lol


that dude sure is motivated


----------



## wiimb (Oct 27, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Week 3 of flower..how do they look...


looking nice dsb


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey man. Hope everything is going good for you. I'm finally seeing some roots in my aero cloner, but I'm thinking I need to do more testing with the strain, temps, and cloning solutions. I think the cloning solutions are just more expense and honestly more likely to grow bacteria/fungus. Hopefully the roots don't turn brown like they did last time.... I'm making a new journal regardless to keep myself sane though. I hope you can chime in and help me out  . Thanks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 29, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Hey man. Hope everything is going good for you. I'm finally seeing some roots in my aero cloner, but I'm thinking I need to do more testing with the strain, temps, and cloning solutions. I think the cloning solutions are just more expense and honestly more likely to grow bacteria/fungus. Hopefully the roots don't turn brown like they did last time.... I'm making a new journal regardless to keep myself sane though. I hope you can chime in and help me out  . Thanks.


Il swing by asap glad to see you start a journal


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh, that journal is old. I'm gonna start a new one here pretty soon. That old journal turned out pretty good though.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok il look for the new one


----------



## GSizzle (Oct 29, 2011)

Good thread bro keep up the good work. Always found interest in this system but never took the plunge.Keep it rolling....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 29, 2011)

GSizzle said:


> Good thread bro keep up the good work. Always found interest in this system but never took the plunge.Keep it rolling....


Gsizzle glad you like it, if your thinking of geting one look into titan flow&grow system much better


----------



## GSizzle (Oct 29, 2011)

Guess I luck up cause that is the one i have. Just have to put it to use. Thinking of running 24 buckets to 4x1000 bulbs.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 29, 2011)

With x4 1000s over 24 = a bad as grow il sub up if you do a journal


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Oct 29, 2011)

Damn bro!! I cant believe I missed this thread. Kick ass fuckin tents!! I have not read it all as its a freakin novel but pics look great! Similar to my last crop I also ran the 10 x 10 but with the vertical lighting instead. Good job Hellraizer. I will have some new pics up soon on my thread. I just put the girls to flower on monday 24. Peace brah!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 29, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Damn bro!! I cant believe I missed this thread. Kick ass fuckin tents!! I have not read it all as its a freakin novel but pics look great! Similar to my last crop I also ran the 10 x 10 but with the vertical lighting instead. Good job Hellraizer. I will have some new pics up soon on my thread. I just put the girls to flower on monday 24. Peace brah!


Thanks for checking it out! Got some harvest pics coming soon! And a killer update tomorrow.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Oct 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thanks for checking it out! Got some harvest pics coming soon! And a killer update tomorrow.


Awesome I will be here. Cant wait! Good morning btw its 8 am over here.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2011)

got some update loading up

wtf is the uploader down?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 30, 2011)

I've had problems with it taking a really long time before.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2011)

ive got some dank updates and no way to get them up fing gay!!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> got some update loading up
> 
> wtf is the uploader down?


I just uploaded some of my autos, hum wierd I was looking forward to see your ladies! While your waiting come on by and peak at the girls


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2011)

View attachment 1863121heres a bit of a dif that poped up, got it licked though!
View attachment 1863122View attachment 1863123View attachment 1863124View attachment 1863120View attachment 1863119View attachment 1863118so close to heading to the next tent 
View attachment 1863117up and coming veggies


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 30, 2011)

Lookin beautiful as always, are you startin to take your own cuttings now instead of getting them else where? 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2011)

View attachment 1863137View attachment 1863134View attachment 1863133View attachment 1863130View attachment 1863129trying out coco for the first time
View attachment 1863136View attachment 1863135
View attachment 1863132fresh batch of tea!
View attachment 1863127all dailed in for flush


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2011)

View attachment 1863164View attachment 1863163View attachment 1863141View attachment 1863140a bit of construction pics


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2011)

View attachment 1863185View attachment 1863184View attachment 1863183View attachment 1863182View attachment 1863181View attachment 1863180View attachment 1863179View attachment 1863178View attachment 1863177View attachment 1863176View attachment 1863175View attachment 1863174View attachment 1863173View attachment 1863172View attachment 1863171View attachment 1863170View attachment 1863169View attachment 1863167View attachment 1863166


----------



## machnak (Oct 30, 2011)

Dank!  ....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2011)

View attachment 1863236View attachment 1863235View attachment 1863234View attachment 1863233View attachment 1863232View attachment 1863231View attachment 1863230View attachment 1863229View attachment 1863228View attachment 1863227View attachment 1863226View attachment 1863225View attachment 1863223View attachment 1863219View attachment 1863218View attachment 1863217View attachment 1863216View attachment 1863215View attachment 1863214View attachment 1863213View attachment 1863212View attachment 1863211View attachment 1863210View attachment 1863209View attachment 1863208View attachment 1863207View attachment 1863201View attachment 1863200View attachment 1863199View attachment 1863198View attachment 1863197View attachment 1863196View attachment 1863195View attachment 1863194View attachment 1863193View attachment 1863191View attachment 1863189View attachment 1863188View attachment 1863187View attachment 1863186


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2011)

hope you all like the updates


----------



## machnak (Oct 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hope you all like the updates


 Love them! Thanks for sharing buddy!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

nice......


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks guys took me a hour to upload all of them lol


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh my those are purdy, thanks for sharing bro!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Oh my those are purdy, thanks for sharing bro!!


your welcome anytime


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2011)

pics start on page #211


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 31, 2011)

Hell, damn I am sub'd if ya dont mind....I am speechless after seeing your massive garden! Impressive man! Keep up the great work and thanks for taking all that time to up load some badass pics!!!
+REP!!!
Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hell, damn I am sub'd if ya dont mind....I am speechless after seeing your massive garden! Impressive man! Keep up the great work and thanks for taking all that time to up load some badass pics!!!
> +REP!!!
> Peace
> 
> BKB


thanks for subing up and stoping by rep to you to


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 31, 2011)

I am guessing you are a hydro master? I am currently growing 3 DWC buckets and 1 Coco. I have only finished 2 DWC grown plants, I am a Soil grower trying to learn the bubbles! Any help from you would be grateful...I scored on a lot of freebies from a grow expo that I would like to use but dont know how to use them. LOL 

Peace and thanks for letting me chill here!

BKB


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 31, 2011)

Sexy man I'm on my phone or I'd take closer looks its weird lookin at embedded pics phone don't like it too much


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I am guessing you are a hydro master? I am currently growing 3 DWC buckets and 1 Coco. I have only finished 2 DWC grown plants, I am a Soil grower trying to learn the bubbles! Any help from you would be grateful...I scored on a lot of freebies from a grow expo that I would like to use but dont know how to use them. LOL
> 
> Peace and thanks for letting me chill here!
> 
> BKB


np man my threads open to all, anything you need to know just hit me up


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW, my eyes hurt! You weren't holding back this time eh. lol
Nice update HR, outdone yourself.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks cowboy the update was long over due lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like winters come early cos your room appears to be just covered in frost!! 
Great work mate, those buds look so sticky sweet. 
Gotta respect the skill you've got on show my friend, you've got the hydro down to a "T".


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

nice grow Hell, those look fuckin sexy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Looks like winters come early cos your room appears to be just covered in frost!!
> Great work mate, those buds look so sticky sweet.
> Gotta respect the skill you've got on show my friend, you've got the hydro down to a "T".


thanks munkie and Dizzle for swinging by to checkem out


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 31, 2011)

Been waitin for a fresh batch mate . I'm a Bud porn addict lol my wife says I need help .


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 31, 2011)

great update HR, im right on your heels with the harvest lol. keep it up buddy.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> great update HR, im right on your heels with the harvest lol. keep it up buddy.


cant wait to see your in wk 8


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Oct 31, 2011)

Looking Great hellraizer!! Love the updates. Those plants in the tomato cages look insane!!! This is my kind of grow! How many plants do you have in that tent with the cages? BTW you will love the coco buddy. I had a great run last time with coco/perlite mix they love that shit. Keep up the good work.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 31, 2011)

Fucking Sweet thread I wonder how I missed this!!!!!! I know it takes forever to upload that many pics at a time, but well worth it!!!!!!!!!! I am subbed!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Looking Great hellraizer!! Love the updates. Those plants in the tomato cages look insane!!! This is my kind of grow! How many plants do you have in that tent with the cages? BTW you will love the coco buddy. I had a great run last time with coco/perlite mix they love that shit. Keep up the good work.


theres 28 in the tent wk 8 and 3 days


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Fucking Sweet thread I wonder how I missed this!!!!!! I know it takes forever to upload that many pics at a time, but well worth it!!!!!!!!!! I am subbed!!!!


awsome kona! I seen you had a large update the other da and I thought id blow it up to lol! glad you stopped by


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 31, 2011)

Hell, how can I get a screen over a 5 Gallon Homer Bucket. I would need to attach it to the Net Pot Lid. Any idea? I would like to try a mini scrog for one plant but it will have to be attached to the lid so I can do res changes . Any advice bro?

Here is my plant that is LST but I would like to mount a screen on the lid. If you want me to delete the pic let me know. Just want you to see what I am talking about....

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hehehehe that's fucking awesome Hellraizer, blow it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew I was long over due for the harevest pics and figured I might as well do a recap too!!!!!!!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey, I gotta question. When brewing the tea, its been about 26 hours now, I started to get a little brown foam on top. I'm thinkin from the molassis or the Great White. Is this a bad sign? I didn't see this last time, but I also upped the strength of the tea too. 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hell, how can I get a screen over a 5 Gallon Homer Bucket. I would need to attach it to the Net Pot Lid. Any idea? I would like to try a mini scrog for one plant but it will have to be attached to the lid so I can do res changes . Any advice bro?
> 
> Here is my plant that is LST but I would like to mount a screen on the lid. If you want me to delete the pic let me know. Just want you to see what I am talking about....
> 
> ...


 i would build a 3x3 cage out of white pvc and stretch some trellis over it. pvc is super cheap


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> i would build a 3x3 cage out of white pvc and stretch some trellis over it. pvc is super cheap


How would I mount the PVC to my lid? I have no DIY skills....LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Hey, I gotta question. When brewing the tea, its been about 26 hours now, I started to get a little brown foam on top. I'm thinkin from the molassis or the Great White. Is this a bad sign? I didn't see this last time, but I also upped the strength of the tea too.
> -I.MJ


I upped the dose to and noticed it was a bit more dirtyer but all is well though!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> How would I mount the PVC to my lid? I have no DIY skills....LOL
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


dont worry about mounting it to the lid just build it from the floor up


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 1, 2011)

haha thanks man, sorry for the nOOb questions....

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 1, 2011)

HR hope you dont mind me posting thought id give bkb n you an idea how i did mine. drilled 4 holes n used 1/2 in pvc tees with a short pc glued on lid. the longer pcs you see in pic goes into bucket for stability. you can build square for screen or just vertical support off the top. only gluing is the short pcs going through bucket, the rest are just fit in holes.very versitile application i think.
ps if you want me to delete just say so, no problem bro...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> haha thanks man, sorry for the nOOb questions....
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


np dude il try and draw something up for yah 

4tatude beat me to it awsome idea thanks for posting


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks, needed a second opinion. Since I upped the tea I hope the plants will love me. I've noticed the amount of new roots showing. I think my next run will be twice as good as my current one. Pretty soon though I will drop the Blue Dream. Only Because it's such a common strain, I'll keep a mother for safe keeping though 
-I.MJ


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Nov 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1863164View attachment 1863163View attachment 1863141View attachment 1863140a bit of construction pics


 Hey Hr what are you planing to cover the wood with or ?


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Nov 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hope you all like the updates


 Naw I don't like... I F'n LOVE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1863236View attachment 1863235View attachment 1863234View attachment 1863233View attachment 1863232View attachment 1863231View attachment 1863230View attachment 1863229View attachment 1863228View attachment 1863227View attachment 1863226View attachment 1863225View attachment 1863223View attachment 1863219View attachment 1863218View attachment 1863217View attachment 1863216View attachment 1863215View attachment 1863214View attachment 1863213View attachment 1863212View attachment 1863211View attachment 1863210View attachment 1863209View attachment 1863208View attachment 1863207View attachment 1863201View attachment 1863200View attachment 1863199View attachment 1863198View attachment 1863197View attachment 1863196View attachment 1863195View attachment 1863194View attachment 1863193View attachment 1863191View attachment 1863189View attachment 1863188View attachment 1863187View attachment 1863186


Morning HR. Love the update! You are truly an inspiration.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

ELWOOD73 said:


> Hey Hr what are you planing to cover the wood with or ?


going to go with another layer over the osb with sound board then osb again then paint it white with kills primmer as the finish touch


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

fumble said:


> Morning HR. Love the update! You are truly an inspiration.


thanks fumble  been meaning to swing by your thread to just been way busy!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome job Hr you have great stuff!!! I want blue dream so bad insanemj lol!!!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol, come on by in 6 weeks. As stupid as this sounds, after every harvest I like to roll a half oz blunt. Share it with the close buddys and what not. It's a piece of art lol. The first time we ever rolled a super blunt. 3 of us threw in 30 grams total and had a blunt the size of a apple cider bottle. Insane. 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Lol, come on by in 6 weeks. As stupid as this sounds, after every harvest I like to roll a half oz blunt. Share it with the close buddys and what not. It's a piece of art lol. The first time we ever rolled a super blunt. 3 of us threw in 30 grams total and had a blunt the size of a apple cider bottle. Insane.
> -I.MJ


dam thats a hooter blaze dat shit lol


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Lol, come on by in 6 weeks. As stupid as this sounds, after every harvest I like to roll a half oz blunt. Share it with the close buddys and what not. It's a piece of art lol. The first time we ever rolled a super blunt. 3 of us threw in 30 grams total and had a blunt the size of a apple cider bottle. Insane.
> -I.MJ


 Fuck yea man! Get pictures of that bat!!!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol, I had a picture on my cell phone from the stone age. But evidently enough, they didn't have chips to store memory so I cant transfer it onto my computer. lol. Next time though for sure. 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Lol, I had a picture on my cell phone from the stone age. But evidently enough, they didn't have chips to store memory so I cant transfer it onto my computer. lol. Next time though for sure.
> -I.MJ


pics or it didnt happen  JK bro postem when you get a pic of that monster!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hahahaha pics or it didn't happen hahahahaha!!!!! I am gonna have to use that one!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

View attachment 1866774View attachment 1866770View attachment 1866769thought I would post up my seed collection thus far 
View attachment 1866771View attachment 1866768tude freebies


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1866774View attachment 1866770View attachment 1866769thought I would post up my seed collection thus far
> View attachment 1866771View attachment 1866768tude freebies


**nice flavors you got there buddy


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 1, 2011)

I've grown med man. Nice choice.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

@ wiz thanks man 

@horn I hope so was a bit of cash for that one

looking at get dank house seeds strawberry fire from cannazon just waiting for mr C to email me back


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, super expensive but what isn't anymore? Just find a good one and clone it. I also grew their SSH. It is probably the most trippy strain I've ever smoked. It is the definition of creeper. I really should do a sog with it. Once I figure out how many clones/moms I need I'm going to get more strains going.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, super expensive but what isn't anymore? Just find a good one and clone it. I also grew their SSH. It is probably the most trippy strain I've ever smoked. It is the definition of creeper. I really should do a sog with it. Once I figure out how many clones/moms I need I'm going to get more strains going.


ive been knocking out the wish list little by little


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've had more seeds than I knew what to do with the past few years, but outdoors you can do that shit.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 2, 2011)

The next strain I want back is master kush. I grew it for my first plant, came out with some of the dankest shit I've ever smoked to the day. It's what got me into growing. Either that or the ChemDawg cross with OG ChemDawg from Private Reserve. Looks insane!!
-I.MJ


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

kush stinks too much for me. I'm sticking with heavy indicas, and strains that lean more towards single large colas.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> kush stinks too much for me. I'm sticking with heavy indicas, and strains that lean more towards single large colas.


Mk ultra for a solid donkey dick type of strain


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Mk ultra for a solid donkey dick type of strain


Thats 2 recommendations I've seen posted recently for MK Ultra, thats trusted word enough for me to add it to my "list" too. Have you tried this one?? >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds-mk-ultrawreck-feminized/prod_1746.html


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 2, 2011)

By the looks of my church, I think I'll be able to pull out some fat colas hopefully. The node spacing is really tight which will help for closer bud sites and less air-raided nugs. Thats if it fills in :0
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thats 2 recommendations I've seen posted recently for MK Ultra, thats trusted word enough for me to add it to my "list" too. Have you tried this one?? >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds-mk-ultrawreck-feminized/prod_1746.html


A buddy of mine has it but he has mites so when those are gone il snatch up
On some he aso has a clone only chocolope im hoping to get to


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

I need to get a friend in CO to send me some clone only stuff. Too many strains I want that I can't get around here because they are clone only.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 2, 2011)

My buddy who I get my other strains from just got Mars and Venus OG, IDK thats just a cali strain or it's renamed over something else. I'm gonna get my hands on those as soon as possible. lol.
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2011)

Never seen those but skunkymunkie would know about that stuff better than i


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah its all over LA, San B., the beaches basically all the major populated area's in SoCal. They have a few more too like pluto, and venus. They call them the planetary weeds I guess. It's some super strong stuff. Just recently I was at a shop and I purchased some Liquid Coke Og Kush. It was their top shelf. After a few hits from the blunt my lips were literally numb. After the blunt I was so fuckin stoned I just laid back and listened to music for like 4 hours lol. If I could get that strain too I'd never buy another strain. lol
-I.MJ


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 2, 2011)

lookin awesome HR!!!! thanks for the heads up on the update... i would have missed it!!! those buds got huge!!!! jaw dropping donkey dicks!!!!

the veg girls look so very healthy also!!!!

Is that a huge grow room you are building?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> lookin awesome HR!!!! thanks for the heads up on the update... i would have missed it!!! those buds got huge!!!! jaw dropping donkey dicks!!!!
> 
> the veg girls look so very healthy also!!!!
> 
> Is that a huge grow room you are building?


10x14 with 10ft roof going to be awsome


----------



## GSizzle (Nov 2, 2011)

Since you been running this system HR30 what top 3 strains stood out the most to you?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2011)

GSizzle said:


> Since you been running this system HR30 what top 3 strains stood out the most to you?


the one that never fails to amaze is the orange kush hands down


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

what is the orange kush?


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> 10x14 with 10ft roof going to be awsome


That's gonna be a lot of cages!!!! can't wait to see it!!

I'm gonna invest stocks in the company that make your plant cages!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Think how much better strains there will be in the next 10-20 years once clones are openly available, and more people get into breeding. I wonder what the feds do when 26 states end up decriminalizing it in some way or another.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> what is the orange kush?


A clone only strain Me and one other are the only holders of it in my state


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> That's gonna be a lot of cages!!!! can't wait to see it!!
> 
> I'm gonna invest stocks in the company that make your plant cages!!!!! hahahahaha


im droping down to x20 in there


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mmmmm orange kush!!!!!!!!!! yummy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Mmmmm orange kush!!!!!!!!!! yummy


It is a stellar strain im lucky to have it


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> It is a stellar strain im lucky to have it


Sounds like some Fire


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 3, 2011)

I want Grand daddy purple. Very rarely do you see purple strains around here, and yes, I know its more of a novelty than anything else. I just wish I could grow some straight purple looking stuff.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> A clone only strain Me and one other are the only holders of it in my state


Ta da!! lol >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-devil-seeds-orange-kush/prod_3579.html , someone claims to have it available in seed mate. I'd stick with your clone though tbh HR fella, but people who can't access the cut may find that link very usefull. 
At that price imo it's worth a go too.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweet thanks man, I can always count on you for seed info!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Ta da!! lol >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-devil-seeds-orange-kush/prod_3579.html , someone claims to have it available in seed mate. I'd stick with your clone though tbh HR fella, but people who can't access the cut may find that link very usefull.
> At that price imo it's worth a go too.


Thats a first thanks for posting that skunk


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Def have to put that in my order thanks HR!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Def have to put that in my order thanks HR!!!!


Hey kona if your puting together a wish list check out firestarter from shure fire
Just ordered up some


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cool I will have to check it out for sure!!! I should be set-up before too long, I have these Hawaiian gentics I need to get poppin'


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice collection there Hell, do you do any crossing or breeding yourself???

Peace

BKB


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 3, 2011)

I have 2 FireSarter in flower atm, all the Sure Fire strains are worth getting HR' I snapped up all 3 strains while they're on pre-release. Also there's an S1 version of Shadracks WiFi cut being made and will be released soon along with a Casey Jones S1 (Joes cut) too. 
Kona are you on CZ sista?? Top spot for seeds for those in the know. Consider me your "Seed info godmother"...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Very nice collection there Hell, do you do any crossing or breeding yourself???
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Not yet but it is a exciting thought  il get into it as soon as i get a good breeding stock


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I have 2 FireSarter in flower atm, all the Sure Fire strains are worth getting HR' I snapped up all 3 strains while they're on pre-release. Also there's an S1 version of Shadracks WiFi cut being made and will be released soon along with a Casey Jones S1 (Joes cut) too.
> Kona are you on CZ sista?? Top spot for seeds for those in the know. Consider me your "Seed info godmother"...


You got any pics of it skunk?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Not yet but it is a exciting thought  il get into it as soon as i get a good breeding stock


Have you grown out any of the White Widows you have? Reason I ask is I am looking for a real good White Widow for a crossing project. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's one of them mate they're just now getting started in flower and I'll be logging the grow in the multi journal thread, along with Double Barrel OG, Strawberry Alien Kush and BlooGoo. 

















https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477172-connoisseurs-choice-epic-multi-journal.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Have you grown out any of the White Widows you have? Reason I ask is I am looking for a real good White Widow for a crossing project.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Best widow ive seen is bcbuddepot


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Here's one of them mate they're just now getting started in flower and I'll be logging the grow in the multi journal thread, along with Double Barrel OG, Strawberry Alien Kush and BlooGoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice skunk thanks again for posting


----------



## cerberus (Nov 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> A clone only strain Me and one other are the only holders of it in my state


I have a really spectacular clone only strain from my state, a 49 day afganica (a hashy indica), want to trade via fed-ex?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info munkie, once again you have provided me invaluable info! 
Sup HR, hope your day is well!


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Nov 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> 10x14 with 10ft roof going to be awsome


Tree farmer ! Are you going to continue to use the Ebb & Grow in your new grow space or ?


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Nov 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im droping down to x20 in there


 Your only going to do 20 plants total in that space or just 20 only in flowering ? just pickin your brain cuz the space I have to work with and building is 11.5'w X 17.5'L X 8.5'H just getting some ideas lol!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Thanks for the info munkie, once again you have provided me invaluable info!
> Sup HR, hope your day is well!


very good colo you?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

ELWOOD73 said:


> Your only going to do 20 plants total in that space or just 20 only in flowering ? just pickin your brain cuz the space I have to work with and building is 11.5'w X 17.5'L X 8.5'H just getting some ideas lol!


x20 only for that area


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

ELWOOD73 said:


> Tree farmer ! Are you going to continue to use the Ebb & Grow in your new grow space or ?


in that space im going with the titan flo&grow that system has 4 gal bucket and trees it will be


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Super sweet!!! Can't wait to see all this!!!! How are you doing today HR??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

doing great! geting alot of snow though, make me wish I was in cali


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cali is awesome


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

Hot during the day and cold at night here in Cali....No snow in San Dog yet...LOL well never snows!

Peace

BKB


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 3, 2011)

Have you thought about just taking apart your old controller bucket and setting it onto a 5 gallon bucket instead of going out and buying a new controller unit? Later on I want to switch to 5 gallon buckets, and instead of buying a bigger controller unit I was thinkin about just pullin out the toggle switches and the cap controller and throwing it on a 5 gallon bucket. Throw some caulking on that bitch so there's no leaks. Idk seems pretty straight forward to me. 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Have you thought about just taking apart your old controller bucket and setting it onto a 5 gallon bucket instead of going out and buying a new controller unit? Later on I want to switch to 5 gallon buckets, and instead of buying a bigger controller unit I was thinkin about just pullin out the toggle switches and the cap controller and throwing it on a 5 gallon bucket. Throw some caulking on that bitch so there's no leaks. Idk seems pretty straight forward to me.
> -I.MJ


i have a extra control box to play with


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 4, 2011)

Ohh ok, those things are alittle pricy for such a small unit lol.
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think il look into making a 5 gal control box


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hahaha sounds good!!!!!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 4, 2011)

That's what I was gonna do, at my local hydro store the 5 gallon buckets are about 6$ a piece and at homedepot or lows I think their roughly the same price. Only down side is having to have an inner bucket and an outer bucket. Also I was thinkin of putting airstones at the bottom of each bucket once I go bigger. I saw another system that did that, and the plants seemed to like it. 
-I.MJ


----------



## cerberus (Nov 4, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> That's what I was gonna do, at my local hydro store the 5 gallon buckets are about 6$ a piece and at homedepot or lows I think their roughly the same price. Only down side is having to have an inner bucket and an outer bucket. Also I was thinkin of putting airstones at the bottom of each bucket once I go bigger. I saw another system that did that, and the plants seemed to like it.
> -I.MJ


google "heath robinson trees" he does dwc, ebb&flow, and major air all at once.. pretty fucking ridiculous. better than his vert grows by far..

your right on, plants love air in their water


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Nov 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> doing great! geting alot of snow though, make me wish I was in cali


Snow pics please! I miss that shit, going to be in the 80's no snow for me for a few more weeks than I'll head to the mountains


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Nov 4, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Have you thought about just taking apart your old controller bucket and setting it onto a 5 gallon bucket instead of going out and buying a new controller unit? Later on I want to switch to 5 gallon buckets, and instead of buying a bigger controller unit I was thinkin about just pullin out the toggle switches and the cap controller and throwing it on a 5 gallon bucket. Throw some caulking on that bitch so there's no leaks. Idk seems pretty straight forward to me.
> -I.MJ


 Your on the right track Insane but what I'm thinking of doin is using a 5 gallon bucket with a 3 gallon bucket is the excat same just shorter and drill holes into the upper bucket so it can get water and then use uniseals between the 5 gallon buckets and build a under current/ water farm using air stones and all or a ebb and grow with air stones not sure on the final design I can post pics of the buckets I got in mind if need be ! and heres the link to uniseals and btw they were made to work on curved surfaces bulkreefsupply.com


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Nov 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> in that space im going with the titan flo&grow that system has 4 gal bucket and trees it will be


Killer I'm kinda thinking along the same lines as that and when they go into flower I was going to save a small part of the room to start up some more so when it comes time to harvest I have more ready to go kinda got the idea of how I want to do it but still up in the air sorta I guess it comes down to shit or get off the pot no pun intended !


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 4, 2011)

new update on my sigs mate depending what post setting you on..enjoy hr..


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't have a problem using smaller buckets then the 4 gallons, but IMO if I'm going to do a bunch of labor to change it up I'd rather switch to 5 gallons or 4 gallon pots because their double the size. With double the size your able to get double the root mass and double the plant 
Some monsters they shall be!
-I.MJ


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Nov 4, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> I don't have a problem using smaller buckets then the 4 gallons, but IMO if I'm going to do a bunch of labor to change it up I'd rather switch to 5 gallons or 4 gallon pots because their double the size. With double the size your able to get double the root mass and double the plant
> Some monsters they shall be!
> -I.MJ


 Yep thats what I'm saying Trees ! I want to be called Tarzan and be swing from tree to tree , but it will be a different type of Jane is what I'm looking for lol !


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think the 4gal titans are pletty of room for a much larger tree, im thinking of droping to 16 to 20 and going a solid 4 weeks veg then
trip them with my strains they will end up 4 1/2 ft tall and easy get 4 to 5 of each


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Nov 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think the 4gal titans are pletty of room for a much larger tree, im thinking of droping to 16 to 20 and going a solid 4 weeks veg then
> trip them with my strains they will end up 4 1/2 ft tall and easy get 4 to 5 of each


 Hell yeah HR thats what I'm talking about ! Soon as I finish the last race of the year its on like donkey kong ! The only thing I want to see is GREEEEEEEEN not race cars ... I don't even want to talk about race cars I need something relaxing like watch girls grow !


----------



## cerberus (Nov 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think the 4gal titans are pletty of room for a much larger tree, im thinking of droping to 16 to 20 and going a solid 4 weeks veg then
> trip them with my strains they will end up 4 1/2 ft tall and easy get 4 to 5 of each


I just finished my test grow with the titan. and I'm going to rebuild, more light and more roon, and I hope to do a grow journal. But I aggree that titan system was so nice, i'm cutting my organic dirt grow in half in order to expand the titan.


----------



## mugan (Nov 5, 2011)

SUP HR howz tha growing goin


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 5, 2011)

mugan said:


> SUP HR howz tha growing goin


Going great mugan glad to see you back around


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yay mugan is back hehehe!!!!! Hey how is your garden???


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 5, 2011)

Hopefully lookin alot better than I feel  kaptain is the sicks lol

What's up mug how's that other continent treating ya? Howdy hell how goes man


----------



## mugan (Nov 6, 2011)

my garden is ok Konna, just been lazy  hr the plants look grt .


----------



## mugan (Nov 6, 2011)

konna that new avy is hella sexy
@ the cap, the motha land is good, never boring lolz .


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1875274View attachment 1875273View attachment 1875267View attachment 1875266
View attachment 1875270View attachment 1875269View attachment 1875268View attachment 1875277View attachment 1875278

harvest pics and my room is done


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

Very impressive HR! Bud looks oh so good bro!!! ENJOY!

Peace

BKB


----------



## mugan (Nov 6, 2011)

super budz HR do you starve your plants at the end of flower ? or do you feed all the way down to 72 hours or something


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Nov 6, 2011)

looking killer bro those buds look awesome


----------



## machnak (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like some bomb!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2011)

mugan said:


> super budz HR do you starve your plants at the end of flower ? or do you feed all the way down to 72 hours or something


this run I went 1 1/2 weeks flush first week was just sugar daddy to harden and the last 4 day was strait water


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2011)

@ everbody thanks a bunch was a smooth ride with this one  should be 3 day il have the tent back up and running and soon behind that
is tent #2. I got some more harvest pics to post but after 14hr of trimming im burn out time to bake a fatty and crash lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1875405



just figured out how to post larger photos


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 6, 2011)

Now that looks bad ass..rep


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Now that looks bad ass..rep


thanks dsb !


----------



## wiimb (Nov 6, 2011)

how do you post bug pics


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 6, 2011)

If mine look half that good ill be happy..have you herd from our friend lately..


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2011)

Fantastic man, just amazing!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2011)

to all that want to post larger pics just double click the pic in the loader window before you finalize the post then pick center next 
pick full size


----------



## machnak (Nov 6, 2011)

Fuck yea man, that bitch is frosty!


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 6, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> to all that want to post larger pics just double click the pic in the loader window before you finalize the post then pick center next
> pick full size


now you tell me....


----------



## wiimb (Nov 6, 2011)

tryin to do it now but still cant lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2011)

wiimb said:


> tryin to do it now but still cant lol


double click the pencil in your pic


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1875420

here another one


----------



## wiimb (Nov 6, 2011)

there no pencilin my pic


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2011)

wiimb said:


> tryin to do it now but still cant lol


k to do it you need to up the resolution higher than the original is to get the option to make it bigger

I use faststone image viewer to work my pics and to scrub mete data aswell


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very very Sweet Hr!!!


----------



## ducedub22 (Nov 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1875420
> 
> here another one


Fuuuuuuck bro!!!! Freakin' crystal city!!!!! I cant believe all that "snow"....damn things are so bright and reflective they look like they have diode's at the end of those fuckin Trich's bro....amazing...Sub'd....check out my page when you get a chance...

Keep Growin'...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 7, 2011)

ducedub22 said:


> Fuuuuuuck bro!!!! Freakin' crystal city!!!!! I cant believe all that "snow"....damn things are so bright and reflective they look like they have diode's at the end of those fuckin Trich's bro....amazing...Sub'd....check out my page when you get a chance...
> 
> Keep Growin'...


post a link to your thread


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 7, 2011)

Always love seeing your end master piece HR good job once again!
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 7, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Always love seeing your end master piece HR good job once again!
> -I.MJ


Thanks bro


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 7, 2011)

Props on the pornage, awesome detail.


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Nov 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1875274View attachment 1875273View attachment 1875267View attachment 1875266
> View attachment 1875270View attachment 1875269View attachment 1875268View attachment 1875277View attachment 1875278
> 
> harvest pics and my room is done


* in my best Robin voice* "HOLY HARVEST BUDMAN" ... Damn HR your knock'em down !


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm glad your got your new room done I'm still framing mine in lol !


----------



## vapedup (Nov 7, 2011)

Great job HR!! AAA bud right there!!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 7, 2011)

Knock em down known em down knock down knock em down som thin somthin somthin music playin kaptains pretty faded lol -_-


----------



## fumble (Nov 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1875274View attachment 1875273View attachment 1875267View attachment 1875266
> View attachment 1875270View attachment 1875269View attachment 1875268View attachment 1875277View attachment 1875278
> 
> harvest pics and my room is done


Just efffffing gorgeous HR! Thanks for the great start to my day.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 7, 2011)

I was curious HR have you ever had airy buds before? I mean those look pretty dense and full. 
Also the last week and half of flush you said you used just sugar daddy to help with the density. Then last 4 days just water. 
My buddy used molassis and bud candy and he was getting an extra qp per run, and he would run it the last week and also during flush. 
I think my biggest concern right now is not getting airy buds. I hate that lol. 
-I.MJ


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 7, 2011)

Carbs and sugars bro its magical lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 7, 2011)

Molases and bid candy works excellent blackstrap already has bunches of carbs but somthin in the bud candy helps it uptake more also bud dandy has different sugar I think they use succanat in it. Also some acids for sugar uptake. If I don't use his candy I always add two to one ratio of blackstrap to lemon juice. Citric acid boosts sugar uptake massively


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hehehe just wanna say again it's fucking awesome!!!!!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Molases and bid candy works excellent blackstrap already has bunches of carbs but somthin in the bud candy helps it uptake more also bud dandy has different sugar I think they use succanat in it. Also some acids for sugar uptake. If I don't use his candy I always add two to one ratio of blackstrap to lemon juice. Citric acid boosts sugar uptake massively


how much is the bud candy where u at?


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 7, 2011)

heres a tune to smoke to im enjoying it hope u guys do 
[video=youtube;DHRHsjIktIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHRHsjIktIg[/video]


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Nov 8, 2011)

botanicare sweet raw is the best sweetener bud candy is garbage


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 8, 2011)

Fuck ya looks awesome


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 8, 2011)

I honestly cant bag on any of the sweetener products only because I've never actually used them. This will be my first run with it in so we'll see if they come out tastier 
-I.MJ


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> harvest pics and my room is done


 damn that's one hell of a pull. guess that flipbox paid itself off lol nice work in here no doubt


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep its worth its wieght in gold lol thanks for the kind words and stopping by someguy15


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 8, 2011)

Great job HR!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Great job HR!!!!


Thanks kona.................


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 8, 2011)

No problem  I love your work!!!!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep its worth its wieght in gold lol thanks for the kind words and stopping by someguy15


what was finally weigh in?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> what was finally weigh in?


still drying then the cure


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> still drying then the cure


thats what i thought 
i will wait


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks Great HR, my mouth is watering!! I have to smoke a bowl now lol..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

View attachment 1878618View attachment 1878619



heres a possable new add to my strain list
a buddy and I are dis a posable trade.
name is chocolope


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 8, 2011)

Your killing me with all this bud porn..........


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

View attachment 1878642View attachment 1878641

this one avalible to name is MK ultra


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 8, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Your killing me with all this bud porn..........


i know it
makes me want to go kick my dope dealers ass
break something off


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

View attachment 1878669View attachment 1878667View attachment 1878666heres some OK that ready to smoke


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

View attachment 1878683View attachment 1878682View attachment 1878681and some finished dump truck


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1878669View attachment 1878667View attachment 1878666heres some OK that ready to smoke


calling my dealer right now telling him to meet me outside his house


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

hope you all enjoyed all that lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2011)

it was fun but now I gotta clean up


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 8, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> calling my dealer right now telling him to meet me outside his house


what in the hell is that avatar dude...


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hope you all enjoyed all that lol


thanks for making me drool


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hope you all enjoyed all that lol


ill show you some bud porn next month...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> thanks for making me drool


NP bro....... So you all think the chocolope is a hit? It lacks a bit in trichs but its hella stoney and from what
Ive seen there very little leaf


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 8, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> ill show you some bud porn next month...


look forward to it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> ill show you some bud porn next month...


Hope so dsb.........!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hope so dsb.........!



by looks of it looks like he will have some fire


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 8, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> by looks of it looks like he will have some fire


i sure hope so...im going to be a stoned mutherfucker


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 8, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> i sure hope so...im going to be a stoned mutherfucker


might help you


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 9, 2011)

Do you ever smoke out your plants? I'm always in my room chiefin up something fierce lol. I figure they like the extra carbon dioxide.
Got an update on the thread check it out when you got time. Always appriciate your input HR!
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 9, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Do you ever smoke out your plants? I'm always in my room chiefin up something fierce lol. I figure they like the extra carbon dioxide.
> Got an update on the thread check it out when you got time. Always appriciate your input HR!
> -I.MJ


Yah man i burn just about anywhere and when im in the room im going a 100mph with a joint in the mouth lol


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 9, 2011)

Say hell how long have you been growing..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 9, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Say hell how long have you been growing..


Geting close to 20yr now  must be geting old ugg


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey HR. Just got my table pretty much all setup. I'll probably start a new thread pretty soon here. Hopefully I can get the second one setup, and start making lbs.


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 9, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> geting close to 20yr now  must be geting old ugg


that says it all ..your a great grower...


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey HR, I got a veg technique I wanted to pick your brain about... Have you heard of the Gas Lantern Technique?
Me and my buddy always try out new techniques, and one of my old time grower buddy's is teaching me this right now. Seems to be pretty crazy, but in two weeks he's already getting buds my size and 4 weeks it's almost doubled lol. It helps induce flowering a lot faster.
-I.MJ


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking sweet HR I def wanna smoke it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 9, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Hey HR. Just got my table pretty much all setup. I'll probably start a new thread pretty soon here. Hopefully I can get the second one setup, and start making lbs.


Sounds great post a link and im there


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 9, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Hey HR, I got a veg technique I wanted to pick your brain about... Have you heard of the Gas Lantern Technique?
> Me and my buddy always try out new techniques, and one of my old time grower buddy's is teaching me this right now. Seems to be pretty crazy, but in two weeks he's already getting buds my size and 4 weeks it's almost doubled lol. It helps induce flowering a lot faster.
> -I.MJ


Never heard of it fill me in bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 9, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Fucking sweet HR I def wanna smoke it!!!!!!!!!


Il burn one for ya kona


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yay I feel honored!!!!


----------



## cerberus (Nov 9, 2011)

HR thanks for the help, heres a little bud porn for you

if i got it to attach


----------



## Philco (Nov 9, 2011)

Im going for the samme setup as yours. I'm a bit over half way done for buying the equipment. I was thinking about using the ebb n gro vs tables too... How you like it ? It seems a great system that eleminates most of tables disadvantages. You still getting the yield you would on tables tho ? Thanks a lot! Cant wait to get this stuff working


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 9, 2011)

Philco said:


> Im going for the samme setup as yours. I'm a bit over half way done for buying the equipment. I was thinking about using the ebb n gro vs tables too... How you like it ? It seems a great system that eleminates most of tables disadvantages. You still getting the yield you would on tables tho ? Thanks a lot! Cant wait to get this stuff working


Im geting way more off the ebb than the tables for shure


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 9, 2011)

cerberus said:


> HR thanks for the help, heres a little bud porn for you
> 
> if i got it to attach


Thanks for posting bro looks great


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Nov 9, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im geting way more off the ebb than the tables for shure


bigger root system man i cant wait to run the 4 gallons im already working on my new setup


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok, well my older grower buddy has been doing this since the mid 80's late 80's and has been doing it ever since. Well according to him anyways lol. 
Using this technique is pretty unique, according to him a lot of commercial growers are starting to revert back to this method aswell due to the rapid response in the plants and growth. It's also a "lost" technique too because so many people are sticking to the 24/0 20/4 or 18/6 veg cycle. 
He's also claimed to never pull a hermie plant either.. I honestly believe him too, hes taught me a lot and he hasn't steered me in the wrong direction yet so I'm giving it a shot on my clones right now. I'll continue to watch the progress and document it aswell. 

Ok so the veg cycle go like this....
12 hours on
5.5 hours off
1 hour on
5.5 hours off
This is a complete 24 hour cycle so after the 5.5 dark period you start the cycle over.

Then during flowering the first 2 weeks you keep your light cycle at 12/12
after that you decrease the amount of light each week by a half hour. 

I know that this technique sounds alittle crazy but I walked into his garden yesterday and checked out the same blue dream as mine. Hes a week behind me aswell, but he's got buds the same size if not bigger. I'm alittle disappointed he didn't teach me earlier lol.
-I.MJ


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 9, 2011)

I guess it has a lot to do with the way plants are naturally grown? because I was reading another article on it, and they were talking about how it's not natural for clones, seedlings, etc to get 18 hours of light or more a day. Which makes sense to me, also they were claiming that 18/6 is better when you want to sex your clone and revert it back to veg. And the gas lantern technique helps promote more flowering hormones for the plant, so when you flip it you see sex pistoles and hairs within 48 hours of flipping your lights. 
-I.MJ


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Nov 9, 2011)

^ i heard of that crazy shit in another thread


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, there aren't very many people using this technique though. And some even try to push people away from this idea also. I'm not gonna bag on it untill I try it for myself. Which I'm in the process of doing. I just started my clones on this cycle. On my up and coming next batch I will be doing this technique. I've seen my buddy's plants jump from 4 inches to 14 inches in 1 week... It's insane..
-I.MJ


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1878683View attachment 1878682View attachment 1878681and some finished dump truck


Hey HR! Those are some effing beautiful, tasty looking nugs!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 9, 2011)

fumble said:


> Hey HR! Those are some effing beautiful, tasty looking nugs!


Thanks fumble


----------



## CampUnderDog (Nov 9, 2011)

*Boing* Love Bud Porn


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 9, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Yeah, there aren't very many people using this technique though. And some even try to push people away from this idea also. I'm not gonna bag on it untill I try it for myself. Which I'm in the process of doing. I just started my clones on this cycle. On my up and coming next batch I will be doing this technique. I've seen my buddy's plants jump from 4 inches to 14 inches in 1 week... It's insane..
> -I.MJ


well let me know when u get it going i would like to see this


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> well let me know when u get it going i would like to see this


Keep me posted as well please!!!Seems very interesting...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is my new grow thread HR. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/485470-2x600-hps-ebb-flow-chronic.html#post6602223


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol, looks like I got people rooting for the new veg technique. Time to grab a beer and watch the pretty flowers grow lol.
-I.MJ


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 11, 2011)

So I'm curious HR, what was your total weight? 
Did the extra 2 600's make a big addition to your final weight?
-I.MJ


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 11, 2011)

I picture HR runnin about six foot two and around a buck eighty five! hahahahahahahahaahha

ahh i'm so high from AK right now... just havin some fun!!! hope all is well HR!!! any good hunting trips recently?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 11, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> So I'm curious HR, what was your total weight?
> Did the extra 2 600's make a big addition to your final weight?
> -I.MJ


Il pm you bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 11, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> I picture HR runnin about six foot two and around a buck eighty five! hahahahahahahahaahha
> 
> ahh i'm so high from AK right now... just havin some fun!!! hope all is well HR!!! any good hunting trips recently?


Leaving soon for kansas white tail later this month


----------



## mugan (Nov 11, 2011)

Sup Hr , i see you got a nice harvest, have fun in Kansas hope u cap a deer, cap one for RIU


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 11, 2011)

mugan said:


> Sup Hr , i see you got a nice harvest, have fun in Kansas hope u cap a deer, cap one for RIU


Im going to be using a bow so il stick one for you guys lol


----------



## mugan (Nov 11, 2011)

sweet just don't be all fucked up on blunts and crunk juice and go and pull a Dick Chainy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 11, 2011)

Tropical punch and jim bean my hunting drink strait red neck lol never took a fall out of a tree before! As for smoking in
The tree not a chance im super scent control freak


----------



## mugan (Nov 11, 2011)

ahh ha. scent control... there is always edibles. there is always a way to get high you just need to really want it  .. also ad stick to extracts and hash pills tho baked goods could f up that scent .


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 11, 2011)

View attachment 1883640View attachment 1883638View attachment 1883637
View attachment 1883641View attachment 1883636View attachment 1883639heres the new rock hope this shits works lol after all its the rock that dont roll!!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 11, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1883640View attachment 1883638View attachment 1883637
> View attachment 1883641View attachment 1883636View attachment 1883639heres the new rock hope this shits works lol after all its the rock that dont roll!!


when u going to pop that plushberry?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 12, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> when u going to pop that plushberry?


ive got so many option right now im going to have to draw straws to pick what one to pop first lol


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> ive got so many option right now im going to have to draw straws to pick what one to pop first lol


well that fucking sucks i go to buy the plush to get the nov attitude giveaway 
and it said HR bought the last fucking pack and didnt even need them


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 12, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> well that fucking sucks i go to but the plush to get the nov attitude giveaway
> and it said HR bought the last fucking pack and didnt even need them


oops I am a bit of a seed whore lol


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> oops I am a bit of a seed whore lol


u think ?


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> oops i am a bit of a seed whore lol


fuck.i dont
even have any bag seed ....


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 12, 2011)

He sounds like racerboy..tons of seed so little time to grow


----------



## mugan (Nov 12, 2011)

hR YOU SHOULD SHARE SEEDS LOLZ,


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 12, 2011)

mugan said:


> hR YOU SHOULD SHARE SEEDS LOLZ,


a contest or give away 
share the wealth


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 12, 2011)

he should do something 
i mean shit isnt there kids starving some where for weed ?


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 12, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> he should do something
> i mean shit isnt there kids starving some where for weed ?


yes me....feed the straight stoners


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 12, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> yes me....feed the straight stoners


shit get in line fool


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 12, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> shit get in line fool


who you calling a fool....newbie....


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 12, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> who you calling a fool....newbie....


u that is standing in line behind me for the HR seed contest fool


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 12, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> u that is standing in line behind me for the hr seed contest fool


he will be surprised when he finds out hes got a seed contest ...


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 12, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> he will be surprised when he finds out hes got a seed contest ...



greedy bastard should have 
fucking bought the last plushberry


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 12, 2011)

figure pucking on someone would add to it


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 12, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> greedy bastard should have
> fucking bought the last plushberry


tga strains look good but i want feminized ....and subcool dont do fem..


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 12, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> figure pucking on someone would add to it


damn are you alright....


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 12, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> tga strains look good but i want feminized ....and subcool dont do fem..


only draw back \
but hear it has good fem ratio


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 12, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> tga strains look good but i want feminized ....and subcool dont do fem..


Reg seeds are more stable and are able to be cross with others


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 12, 2011)

That's true


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hehehe I am a seed whore also and I am about to pick up a very nice cut of the plush berry a few clones of it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 12, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe I am a seed whore also and I am about to pick up a very nice cut of the plush berry a few clones of it


Ugg lucky you


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 12, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> greedy bastard should have
> fucking bought the last plushberry


I dont know what all the fuss it the tude still has plushberry beans lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 12, 2011)

It doesn't do it for me either HR tbh.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 12, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> It doesn't do it for me either HR tbh.


What no new school stuff only old school?


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn HR I could only guess the weight you pulled dang gota get my crap done one more race left in Vegas then its time !


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I dont know what all the fuss it the tude still has plushberry beans lol



yep but after the nov deal ended


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 12, 2011)

November deal for sub doesn't start til he 25th. Lol kona make sure you mother that plush I need some cuts lol I hate payin for gear I'm not gonna breed with would rather just get a keeper cut and most of the fear I want from sub I would want to use as a female for breeding if I did. I like to use more land race based males like afghani and shit jus my preference


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Tropical punch and jim bean my hunting drink strait red neck lol never took a fall out of a tree before! As for smoking in
> The tree not a chance im super scent control freak


Yeah, you can't be smoking up there. My friend uses those electronic cigs when he goes.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 12, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, you can't be smoking up there. My friend uses those electronic cigs when he goes.


 
Those dam things stink to lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I dont know what all the fuss it the tude still has plushberry beans lol


 
Hehehehe for over $100 now I can a get a 10 pack of a diff strain for that lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hehehehe I am about to start my Hawaiian line too hehehe


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> What no new school stuff only old school?


Nah mate lol, the Plushberry. Pink weed looks sweet but I want power in my flower fella.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 13, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Nah mate lol, the Plushberry. Pink weed looks sweet but I want power in my flower fella.


lol I was reffering to music skunk, on another note you know of any hot items out on the market getting ready to drop


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> lol I was reffering to music skunk, on another note you know of any hot items out on the market getting ready to drop


Crossed wires mate eh sorry 'bout that lol, as for CZ drops ~ Cannaventures whole line should be droppin this week and pretty soon some Bodhi & House of Funk gear too. Start saving up a budget for seed now mate, I know I am


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 13, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Crossed wires mate eh sorry 'bout that lol, as for CZ drops ~ Cannaventures whole line should be droppin this week and pretty soon some Bodhi & House of Funk gear too. Start saving up a budget for seed now mate, I know I am


Will do i also saw that tcvg is droping all his loot and going off the grid? Any idea when all thats going to hit


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 13, 2011)

How long until you normally see new vegetative growth from transplanted clones? I put mine in on Wednesday night, and hoping to see something pretty soon here. Is it normally a week or so?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 13, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> How long until you normally see new vegetative growth from transplanted clones? I put mine in on Wednesday night, and hoping to see something pretty soon here. Is it normally a week or so?


 yeah, the first week after u transplant rooted clones they are mostly working down below. You should have decent growth week 2 and then really takes off after that.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 13, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> How long until you normally see new vegetative growth from transplanted clones? I put mine in on Wednesday night, and hoping to see something pretty soon here. Is it normally a week or so?


Seems nothing i try will get better results than a week


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I thought. I guess I was hoping it would be faster if I asked.


----------



## cerberus (Nov 14, 2011)

i use house and garden root excel (i used to use canna rhizo) for my aero cloner, I'm thinking this round from the cloner to the titan ebbNgro im gonna do the same tech. it works like a charm to make clones. Simple: let your mother (in this case just a clone after transplant I'm guessing) get a little thirsty and you foiler feed with the hormone (roots excel or rhizo). I have found foiler feeding the rooting hormone right before cloning jumps my root growth up by days (48-72 i'll see root formation on stalks).. My first attempt with the titan, i didn't do this and for sure had a week of seemed like stunted growth..

just my .02 experiment


----------



## mugan (Nov 14, 2011)

i forget to put cloning gell and my clones still grow, i think its all about the fresh air humidity ratio... maybe not but as long as mine are in a humid place with some air circulation they always make it .


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Seems nothing i try will get better results than a week


got a smoke report or is it still curing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> got a smoke report or is it still curing


Smoke report well it was great lol il hit you in pm


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Smoke report well it was great lol il hit you in pm


damn its that good he has to be top secret about it


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hahaha I want a smoke report too!!!!!!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 15, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaha I want a smoke report too!!!!!!


guess he is holding out on u 
you didnt get a pm


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 15, 2011)

hey HR whatz up tonight


----------



## mugan (Nov 15, 2011)

HR... smoke report or the freakin kitty gets it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 15, 2011)

mugan said:


> View attachment 1889925
> 
> HR... smoke report or the freakin kitty gets it


I pm you mugan  so the kitty can live lol


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 15, 2011)

mugan said:


> View attachment 1889925
> 
> HR... smoke report or the freakin kitty gets it


dont do it bro 
the only appropriate time to kill some pussy is in the bedroom
well kitchen table or car hood works too
 like that


----------



## mugan (Nov 15, 2011)

word, but there is never firearms involved.. unless.. Nvm


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 15, 2011)

mugan said:


> word, but there is never firearms involved.. unless.. Nvm


well guns are sexy sometimes just have to let a few rounds off


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well after a couple days in the ebb im not impressed with the grow rock! It drys out way to fast, had 2 girl just up and wilt
Bad so I went from x3 floods during lights out to x4 during lights out and x1 at night, hope those to pull through 
Cut a bunch of clones  and they look good. Il get pics up asap!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

how often do you flood your rockwool?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> how often do you flood your rockwool?


I have been flooding x3 time at lights on


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

no, the rockwool. I thought you used rockwool normally?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> no, the rockwool. I thought you used rockwool normally?


I do and thats what i do for RW and hydrotron, but this stupid grow rock needs x6 fllods a day


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

Damn, I didn't think RW needed that many floods. Do you use the little 1" cubes, or do you use like 6" blocks?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Nov 16, 2011)

HR you need to move onto coco. i feed once a day  so amazing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Damn, I didn't think RW needed that many floods. Do you use the little 1" cubes, or do you use like 6" blocks?


Crutons and flock, the hugo blocks i flood x2 at lights on


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> HR you need to move onto coco. i feed once a day  so amazing


Ive got some test subjects in coco atm


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Nov 16, 2011)

drain to waste was the best shit ever. never fuck with ph EVER no weird problems lol so great hahaha just expensive in the start because you gotta flood higher until the roots drop so you dump a res every other day haha i need to figure out a better way of doing that im thinking of elevating the brain bucket higher so that it will take less water to make level higher lol does that make sense


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> drain to waste was the best shit ever. never fuck with ph EVER no weird problems lol so great hahaha just expensive in the start because you gotta flood higher until the roots drop so you dump a res every other day haha i need to figure out a better way of doing that im thinking of elevating the brain bucket higher so that it will take less water to make level higher lol does that make sense


I think i need to do the same with these grow rock ugg


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 16, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> HR you need to move onto coco. i feed once a day  so amazing





hellraizer30 said:


> Ive got some test subjects in coco atm


I made the switch to coco this year HR and haven't looked back since mate. I love the stuff and highly recommend it for a passsive hydro medium.


----------



## cerberus (Nov 16, 2011)

you use coco in the flood and drain buckets? tell me more about this coco, do you have to ph stable it when you start, or clean it? I have used coco amended with my own compost soil and organic feed and it worked great! never thought of using it in the titan system..


----------



## behshm (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey HR how's it going I got a quick question. I have the titan system and I'm about to put it together I just finished with my ww coco grow and I now have 10 plushberry seeds waiting in the midst. I am going to crack the seeds, veg fro a couple of weeks and then flower them after taking clones and sexing. I. Have approximatley 6'x7' of floor space and 2 1000watt hps in raptor hoods. My question is should I just run like 12 larger plants in this system or use more buckets and place two rooted clones per bucket and go with a sog grow. I'm looking to maximize the amount of space I have and increse yeild. What do you think.
Thanks
BEHSHM


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

cerberus said:


> you use coco in the flood and drain buckets? tell me more about this coco, do you have to ph stable it when you start, or clean it? I have used coco amended with my own compost soil and organic feed and it worked great! never thought of using it in the titan system..


Titan offers a inner fabric sleave thats fits right into the buckets for cooc use, so far coco is the shit no prep other than soaking
It to get it to absorb water


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

behshm said:


> Hey HR how's it going I got a quick question. I have the titan system and I'm about to put it together I just finished with my ww coco grow and I now have 10 plushberry seeds waiting in the midst. I am going to crack the seeds, veg fro a couple of weeks and then flower them after taking clones and sexing. I. Have approximatley 6'x7' of floor space and 2 1000watt hps in raptor hoods. My question is should I just run like 12 larger plants in this system or use more buckets and place two rooted clones per bucket and go with a sog grow. I'm looking to maximize the amount of space I have and increse yeild. What do you think.
> Thanks
> BEHSHM


I think x12 for a 6x7 is to much! Ive doubled up before and seems to work ok. I think you have enough light for 12 just
Might get some shading with 12 in that space, so I would at the time of 12/12 flip trim up all the bottom scub stuff then
At week 4 go back in and trim a little of the upper larger fan leaves to open up for better light penatration! By doing this
I think you should do good with 12 in that space


----------



## behshm (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks HR the room is actually 8x8 but with me pushing air through the flooring to coo
my lights and room to move around to check on plants I guestimate the floor space to be around 6x7 
Thanks for the info much appreciated I would +rep you if I could


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

behshm said:


> Thanks HR the room is actually 8x8 but with me pushing air through the flooring to coo
> my lights and room to move around to check on plants I guestimate the floor space to be around 6x7
> Thanks for the info much appreciated I would +rep you if I could


its cool behshm stop by anytime


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Nov 16, 2011)

so "Hell" whats your opinion on the titan system as i am looking in to buying the kit/system and run it in a 4x8 tent with 2k with co2, short veg, DM gold nutes and bloombastic any tips you might have that could prevent or improve would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> so "Hell" whats your opinion on the titan system as i am looking in to buying the kit/system and run it in a 4x8 tent with 2k with co2, short veg, DM gold nutes and bloombastic any tips you might have that could prevent or improve would be greatly appreciated.


from all the test of friends its the system im going to! its top of the line the cap is all made in china and the titan is made in the us and the electronic are out of germany!
cant say much for the nutes dont have any exp with them, so a 4x8 with x2 1000 over a titan x12 site with a real short veg cycle and co2, sounds good will be a jungle
in there, make shure you pick a strain thats not a super bushy and likes producing a large main bud.


----------



## fumble (Nov 16, 2011)

HR! What's up?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

fumble said:


> HR! What's up?


not much, just been watch and trying to fine tune this flood timing for these darn grow rocks 
whats been going on in your neck of the woods?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

I was an inch away from getting the titan, but ended up with a factory refurb from cap. I figured if it was a factory refurb it should have all the little issues fixed... right? Haven't had any issues thus far.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 17, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I was an inch away from getting the titan, but ended up with a factory refurb from cap. I figured if it was a factory refurb it should have all the little issues fixed... right? Haven't had any issues thus far.


They work great but the titan has some features that are cool


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 17, 2011)

On another note im fucking pissed off with this grow rock shits just not growing and it just look like shit,
Im so pissed im not even going to post pics of it  sorry people but im just beside myself right now


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 17, 2011)

What type of rocks are you using?? 
My buddy just started 3 different types of rocks(medium)using this shit called river rocks or something, there just really smoothed out rocks it looks like.. Theres another thats like shale rock or something? Idk if I spelt it right. Then he's using a combo of perlite and hydroton. He's gonna compare an see which one does the best. 
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 17, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> What type of rocks are you using??
> My buddy just started 3 different types of rocks(medium)using this shit called river rocks or something, there just really smoothed out rocks it looks like.. Theres another thats like shale rock or something? Idk if I spelt it right. Then he's using a combo of perlite and hydroton. He's gonna compare an see which one does the best.
> -I.MJ


The rock i used is sunleave grow rock and its made from silica


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 17, 2011)

sand eh? Sounds like it would dry out pretty quick. Obviously from your posts, it does.


----------



## cerberus (Nov 17, 2011)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> so "Hell" whats your opinion on the titan system as i am looking in to buying the kit/system and run it in a 4x8 tent with 2k with co2, short veg, DM gold nutes and bloombastic any tips you might have that could prevent or improve would be greatly appreciated.


bloombastic is in the same line as gravity and purplemax, snowstorm. I don't believe they are the same company (but who knows) BUT i think bloombastic like others is composed of a chemical thats poison. its used for flowers to produce heavey and smelling tulpis and roses but is a major carcenagin. there is a big thread on it somewhere here on RIU, orgeno and cali is pulling all gravity off the shelves, hollands already done it.. 

just my .02, hose products make great appearing meds but are not healthy for you..


----------



## cerberus (Nov 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> On another note im fucking pissed off with this grow rock shits just not growing and it just look like shit,
> Im so pissed im not even going to post pics of it  sorry people but im just beside myself right now


sucks man! i hate it when a one product change fucks the whole thing.. :/


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Nov 17, 2011)

cerberus said:


> bloombastic is in the same line as gravity and purplemax, snowstorm. I don't believe they are the same company (but who knows) BUT i think bloombastic like others is composed of a chemical thats poison. its used for flowers to produce heavey and smelling tulpis and roses but is a major carcenagin. there is a big thread on it somewhere here on RIU, orgeno and cali is pulling all gravity off the shelves, hollands already done it..
> 
> just my .02, hose products make great appearing meds but are not healthy for you..


really lets see the proof post, not saying your lying, but i have used it before and the contents/ingredants are on the bottle 

potassium phosphate, potassium hydroxide, phosphoric acid, iron edta, laminara digitata, ascophyllum nodosum, all of which can be found in other products just in different levels of potency


----------



## cerberus (Nov 17, 2011)

i look for it, it was a long rant they devolved into a pissing match but I know i saw a few legit sources to the info. I dig being skeptical but i dropped all my gravity after reading more. i'll look though


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 17, 2011)

cerberus said:


> i look for it, it was a long rant they devolved into a pissing match but I know i saw a few legit sources to the info. I dig being skeptical but i dropped all my gravity after reading more. i'll look though


My local shops stopped carying it to


----------



## Beansly (Nov 17, 2011)

I think it was about Bushmaster but I heard the same thing about Humboldt Nutrients. 
http://www.integralhydro.com/flowerdragon.html


----------



## mugan (Nov 17, 2011)

yo beanz long time ..


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 17, 2011)

They took them off the shelves out here in SoCal shops too!!! 

HR that tea is the BOMB!!!! Thanks for your help bro!!!

*Roots on Monday....*



*Roots on Wednesday....*



Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> They took them off the shelves out here in SoCal shops too!!!
> 
> HR that tea is the BOMB!!!! Thanks for your help bro!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks always here to help


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 18, 2011)

What do ya think about this set up HR? 
I was thinkin about testin this out and seeing how efffective it is. Of course not following his nutes schedual lol its just insane.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> What do ya think about this set up HR?
> I was thinkin about testin this out and seeing how efffective it is. Of course not following his nutes schedual lol its just insane.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html
> -I.MJ


Ive seen that and al b fuct thread and its solid your plant numbers will be real high


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 18, 2011)

Ehh, I might just stick with a perpetual harvest then use my third room for my veg room. I think I'll use the flood tables for the vegging area. Still need to set it up.. Been quite lazy lol.
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

You and me both im to lazy this last week, cant wait to fly out on my deer hunt


----------



## cerberus (Nov 18, 2011)

so here is the RIU thread with the bushmaster/gravity being for non-consumables https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/416210-bushmaster-works-period-gravity-works-10.html The whole thread is a giant pissing match, you have been warned.

here is one of the links i pulled from that thread http://www.integralhydro.com/flowerdragon.html

as for the bloombastic thats an assumption on my part, seems to be a marketing scheme cut from the same cloth.. no facts to base that on..

on another nutrient Q, any of you guys use HG aqua flakes in combo with CANNA's boost? I don't like HG's shooting powder.. figured i'd see what any of you thought before i posted it to the general thread.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 18, 2011)

Doesn't bushmaster just stunt the upward growth of the plant, giving the illusion that it is bushing out? Its more just not getting taller, but still growing new nodes etc right?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 18, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Doesn't bushmaster just stunt the upward growth of the plant, giving the illusion that it is bushing out? Its more just not getting taller, but still growing new nodes etc right?


 Yeah, those chemicals seem nasty from that link though. I have always wondered what was really in them though I never purchased them. Now that I know this will be a product I don't let anywhere near my ladies. I don't even use synthetic pesticides, why would I use synthetic growth regulators.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Doesn't bushmaster just stunt the upward growth of the plant, giving the illusion that it is bushing out? Its more just not getting taller, but still growing new nodes etc right?


Its advertized to slow the stretch and add nodes


----------



## permat (Nov 18, 2011)

wow what a thread, i have spent 5 days reading these pages (some over and over again) lots of help is a understatement.

I'm starting a ebb grow and the knowledge i have gained in here is invaluable. I have recently brought a system similar to the guy on page 243 (titan,2x1000w,4x8 tent) At this point I have not set anything up yet and only vent system I have gotten is a 6inch inline fan and cooltube hoods.

I'm having trouble deciding how I want to carbon the room any suggestions?

Also I with all the choices for nutri's I can not decide which I want to use, also how much can I expect to use over a grow with 12 plants on the titan system.

I currently have a friend who has grown for me for the last year(medical) but he has gotten dam greedy and I'm not getting anywhere near my fair share. I will be getting some NYC Diesal clones from him as well as GDPxAk47x? strain. Would like to pick up another strain just so i have 4 of each maybe 2 more strains so 3 of each again undecided.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

permat said:


> wow what a thread, i have spent 5 days reading these pages (some over and over again) lots of help is a understatement.
> 
> I'm starting a ebb grow and the knowledge i have gained in here is invaluable. I have recently brought a system similar to the guy on page 243 (titan,2x1000w,4x8 tent) At this point I have not set anything up yet and only vent system I have gotten is a 6inch inline fan and cooltube hoods.
> 
> ...


@ permat thanks for taking the time to read the thread 
For nutes technoflora resipe thats a win all just google it.
Dyna grow is a winner to! For you scrubber mount it in the
Roof of your tent thats where the most heat is. It should
Go like this: scrubber, fan, lights, then out. To pick a scrubber
Look at 12x13in. scrubber 

Strains you pick should be ones that grow well un topped and more
Suited for sog, reason is 4x8 with x12 is a bit stuffy in there.
Veg time going to be critical DONT VEG LONG or your going to have
Issues.


----------



## permat (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanx for the advise rep given.

How many liters of bc grow,bloom and boost will I need for a full grow?

I see the 4 liters jugs will this get me through a entire run or should I be buying the 10L or bigger jugs?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

when it comes to technoflora all the bottles of sups will last couple grows and the base nutes will last a grow if you follow there resipe

use the 4ltr jugs


----------



## permat (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanx just got grow,bloom,boost for 104 with shipping, I ordered thrive alive and sugar daddy else where only got a 1l at this point(ran out of money on card)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

permat said:


> Thanx just got grow,bloom,boost for 104 with shipping, I ordered thrive alive and sugar daddy else where only got a 1l at this point(ran out of money on card)


awsome blossoms and magical are very needed to


----------



## vapedup (Nov 18, 2011)

i can mos def vouch for the Technaflora brand, that is what i use, and it would b hard to get me to switch!! and u will be fine with the 4 liter, although u will go threw the Sugar daddy pretty quick, and i wouldn't mix the nutreint as strong as they suggest, its a little to much in a hydro system, so dilute it some


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 18, 2011)

I wanna try it out. But I've sworn to myself that I'll try out sensi bloom first. Maybe I should do some side by side with the 2? I think people would get a kick out of that. 
-I.MJ


----------



## permat (Nov 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> awsome blossoms and magical are very needed to


I'm kinda running short on cash how much of each will i need? I have brought one of those small starter kits that has sample size of each Techaflora product so I should be able to use those for once or twice but will pick up more of whatever is needed.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

View attachment 1895236View attachment 1895233View attachment 1895232heres the bullshit rock  well they are looking better.





View attachment 1895227View attachment 1895225View attachment 1895228View attachment 1895226View attachment 1895235heres the moms after I butchered them lol, and my upcoming babys! 



View attachment 1895234View attachment 1895229View attachment 1895222the clones off the butchered moms 


View attachment 1895231View attachment 1895230View attachment 1895224some cured bud porn!!

View attachment 1895220and Im now dyna grow upgaded!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

permat said:


> I'm kinda running short on cash how much of each will i need? I have brought one of those small starter kits that has sample size of each Techaflora product so I should be able to use those for once or twice but will pick up more of whatever is needed.


that should be enough to get started


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm hitting the sack man. I'll be around later tomorrow night. I think you will like how simple dyna grow is.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'm hitting the sack man. I'll be around later tomorrow night. I think you will like how simple dyna grow is.


hope so and i hope I didnt miss a needed com to the feed chart, take care man


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks good HR! I love seein your nugs too. Always looks bomb!
Curious though, when you hunt do you smoke? lol
I mean the scent of weed could be a deterant of animals? I need to go hunting again. Been too long.
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Looks good HR! I love seein your nugs too. Always looks bomb!
> Curious though, when you hunt do you smoke? lol
> I mean the scent of weed could be a deterant of animals? I need to go hunting again. Been too long.
> -I.MJ


when im in the field I dont at all im super anal when it comes to that! theres nothing like being in the outdoors well being in my jungle is just as good lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah thats what I thought. The slightest thing could throw off like 3 days of tracking so better to be safe then sorry.
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Yeah thats what I thought. The slightest thing could throw off like 3 days of tracking so better to be safe then sorry.
> -I.MJ


buddy of mine has 30,000 acres in kansas with trail cams and tree stands everywhere but no hunting on feeders and its all fair chase just in case a booner
steps out I can book that sucker!! so no high fences


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 19, 2011)

Thats awesome. My relative has something like 30 acres lol in virgina its nothing compared to that, but I've gotten to hunt a few times. I still wanna bag myself a deer though. 
-I.MJ


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice going Hr I am totally loving your garden  wish I could go to Kansas hehehe!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Nice going Hr I am totally loving your garden  wish I could go to Kansas hehehe!!!


Hey kona what you been up to?


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 19, 2011)

nice shots and growth hr..nicely cured buds...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice shots and growth hr..nicely cured buds...


Thanks kev......


----------



## vapedup (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice! Very nice! What strain is that of the cured bud??


----------



## fumble (Nov 19, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1895236View attachment 1895233View attachment 1895232heres the bullshit rock  well they are looking better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn HR! Just clicking through the pics (girls are gorgeous btw) then, BAM! Bud porn. How did you know I needed a fix? lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Nice! Very nice! What strain is that of the cured bud??


Orange kush.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

fumble said:


> Damn HR! Just clicking through the pics (girls are gorgeous btw) then, BAM! Bud porn. How did you know I needed a fix? lol


lucky guess fumble lol everybody need some porn from time to time


----------



## fumble (Nov 19, 2011)

so true so true


----------



## vapedup (Nov 19, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Orange kush.....


Mouth watered some


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

View attachment 1896248View attachment 1896240View attachment 1896238View attachment 1896229
heres the basic bucket setup x3 stones per bucket and a bad as pump!




View attachment 1896236View attachment 1896230View attachment 1896246View attachment 1896247View attachment 1896243View attachment 1896232
heres the basic additives
View attachment 1896234and before air is added
View attachment 1896244View attachment 1896249notice how one has more foam then the other lol they are both the same
ive seen this before and its ok will work the same so if yours does it dont trip!!

View attachment 1896245check my nute center out lol over kill?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks good man.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Looks good man.


Thanks a bunch hornedfrog


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you trim by hand? I plan on getting one of these by the time my harvest is done http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps64fDTZssA

I refuse to spend an entire weekend trimming anymore. Not a perfect trim, but close enough.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

There good but like you said its not a great trim job.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 19, 2011)

You could be a hick like me, the only adjustment I have made is the the grate thickness. I plan to make a new aluminum one going forward. Works like a champ for those elbows o plenty


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 19, 2011)

lmao probably gets a little too messy for me.


----------



## mugan (Nov 19, 2011)

that pump is sweet, how many watts ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

mugan said:


> that pump is sweet, how many watts ?


Not shure mugan but i think its less than 100


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't loose too much using a couple boxes taped at the top for collection, but it does chuck some flecks (wear eye protection)


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 19, 2011)

Damn, I need to get myself one of those pumps. With the amount of tea that I use it sucks having to take my air stones out of my resi in order to brew another batch. I love the nute center btw. I've always used filling cabinets, but a cart is fuckin handy lol. I hope to have a kick ass set up like you soon HR.
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

You will get there bro! The more air you pump the better the tea!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah in due time.. Gotta earn it first lol. 
I got a question for ya though. When in budding, does it ever seem like your plants hit a wall and stop packing on weight?
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Yeah in due time.. Gotta earn it first lol.
> I got a question for ya though. When in budding, does it ever seem like your plants hit a wall and stop packing on weight?
> -I.MJ


Yep the swell takes time your at the point where the stretch has stopped, now there swelling it takes time lol, i posted in your
Thread some stuff that could help


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 19, 2011)

Just found my new reservoir... a pair of these should do me just fine. http://www.tractorsupply.com/tuff-stuff-products-heavy-duty-oval-tank-40-gal--2229846

I was having trouble finding anything that would be light enough to move around, yet strong enough to hold water. I've found those storage tubs aren't the strongest things around.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fuckin amazing HR!! I cant wait for some more. That Orange Kush looks fiyahhh!!!! I tried to rep you.....

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hellraizer30 again.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks mega............


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 20, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Just found my new reservoir... a pair of these should do me just fine. http://www.tractorsupply.com/tuff-stuff-products-heavy-duty-oval-tank-40-gal--2229846
> 
> I was having trouble finding anything that would be light enough to move around, yet strong enough to hold water. I've found those storage tubs aren't the strongest things around.


 Just gotta find a lid IMO. Dunno about ur space but humidity is already and issue for me, gotta trap as much as possible in there.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 20, 2011)

Ice chests make a good res.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 20, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Just gotta find a lid IMO. Dunno about ur space but humidity is already and issue for me, gotta trap as much as possible in there.


You mean too much humidity? I won't have a problem with that either way.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 20, 2011)

I just use either a rubbermaid container that I got from target lol, or a 55 gallon plastic drum. Which I've had for like 20+ years lol. The drum, if it's filled high I'll throw a trash can cover on top of it. Fits perfect. 
-I.MJ


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 21, 2011)

I wanna that OK inside my tent hehehe!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 21, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I wanna that OK inside my tent hehehe!!!!!


I want you to be able to have the ok in your tent


----------



## Niko Bellick (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey hellraizer, yet again another off topic question for ya. I'm trying to find pots for my upcoming sea of green grow and im looking at online alternatives to buying them rather than paying 1.60 a pot at my local hydro store. I'm buying around 20 or so. What do you think of these? would they be big enough to support a zero veg lollipopped plant? mainly worried about the roots.http://www.growerssolution.com/page/GS/PROD/roundgreenhousepots/P86D
http://www.growerssolution.com/page/GS/PROD/roundgreenhousepots/P107D
http://www.growerssolution.com/page/GS/PROD/roundgreenhousepots/55Squaresm
do you see these being any worse than this? says it has a ''mesh bottom'' though I think ones with just holes would be better. http://www.texashydroponics.com/shop/product.php?productid=3108&cat=409&page=1


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I want you to be able to have the ok in your tent


Hehehehe we will def have to work something out


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 21, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Hey hellraizer, yet again another off topic question for ya. I'm trying to find pots for my upcoming sea of green grow and im looking at online alternatives to buying them rather than paying 1.60 a pot at my local hydro store. I'm buying around 20 or so. What do you think of these? would they be big enough to support a zero veg lollipopped plant? mainly worried about the roots.http://www.growerssolution.com/page/GS/PROD/roundgreenhousepots/P86D
> http://www.growerssolution.com/page/GS/PROD/roundgreenhousepots/P107D
> http://www.growerssolution.com/page/GS/PROD/roundgreenhousepots/55Squaresm
> do you see these being any worse than this? says it has a ''mesh bottom'' though I think ones with just holes would be better. http://www.texashydroponics.com/shop/product.php?productid=3108&cat=409&page=1


Hey niko all a zero needs is 4x4 block so the 5.5 are perfect just make sure to set the flood higth


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 21, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehehe we will def have to work something out


Fore shure kona


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hehehehehe yes for sure!!!!!!!!! I have never been to your neck of the woods before lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehehehe yes for sure!!!!!!!!! I have never been to your neck of the woods before lol


Bring your cold weather parka!  things get a bit nipply around here haha!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hahaha I have a feeling you won't let me freeze ha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

so I took a look at my moms today and it seems there a bit root bound so I tookem out of the flood table and put them in a passive system
I think they will be happy in there new home! and the babys are rocking. cant say much for the BS ones a week in flower  hope to fuck they
start looking good soon lol!! I even did a res dump a week early and a fresh brew of tea! for those slow f-cks, note to anybody dont try or use
sunleave grow rock!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am sure they will all be happy very soon


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

I hope so plus thier on auto pilot for a week while im in kansas


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

oh ya when is that?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

friday  cant wait!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yay super sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

HR you have any idea why stems would get rubbery on an otherwise pretty healthy mother plant? I was reading that low calcium could do that...? I know the fan on the plants and what not, but that isn't what it is.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> HR you have any idea why stems would get rubbery on an otherwise pretty healthy mother plant? I was reading that low calcium could do that...? I know the fan on the plants and what not, but that isn't what it is.


hmm you got a few pics to look at?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

There isn't really much to look at honestly. It looks normal, only the stems are a little weak. My humidity was close to 80%, and I was reading that it can make the Calcium immobile and make it deficient. IDK.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

huh weird.............................


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

80% is high the last time I had it that high there was water running down the walls!
well im not shure bro, there a bit limp feeling weird


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, haha the walls were dripping it was so high. I guess the plant will quit transpiring, and mobile nutrients can't move, so they get deficient. I have it waaaaay lower now, like 40%. It's just every time I turn around I'm trying to deal with another problem=($$$$). With christmas coming that doesn't help me much either. hahah. I think the lower humidity will help though... Glad I have that growers bible.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn I am dripping too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

right.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, haha the walls were dripping it was so high. I guess the plant will quit transpiring, and mobile nutrients can't move, so they get deficient. I have it waaaaay lower now, like 40%. It's just every time I turn around I'm trying to deal with another problem=($$$$). With christmas coming that doesn't help me much either. hahah. I think the lower humidity will help though... Glad I have that growers bible.


I feel the money pain and shit always fing up my bullshit rock is killing my shit ugg


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Damn I am dripping too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


omfg...............


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hehehehe HR


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 22, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Damn I am dripping too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll come plug it lol ha ha ha ha ha sorry kona just couldn't resist ha ha ha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> I'll come plug it lol ha ha ha ha ha sorry kona just couldn't resist ha ha ha


haha kron to funny


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> 80% is high the last time I had it that high there was water running down the walls!
> well im not shure bro, there a bit limp feeling weird


Lol uh oh hr limp dickin it over there??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Lol uh oh hr limp dickin it over there??


not a chanse! rofl


----------



## mugan (Nov 23, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> HR you have any idea why stems would get rubbery on an otherwise pretty healthy mother plant? I was reading that low calcium could do that...? I know the fan on the plants and what not, but that isn't what it is.


thats only eva happened to me cuz of heat stress .


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hehehehehe making my 2,000th post on your page


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 23, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehehehe making my 2,000th post on your page


Sweet im honored time to burn a ok spliff!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

I want that OK


----------



## wiimb (Nov 23, 2011)

hey hellraizer, loads of updates on my thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472326-fuk-out-old-new-113.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 23, 2011)

wiimb said:


> hey hellraizer, loads of updates on my thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472326-fuk-out-old-new-113.html


Sweet il stop on by


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hehehe yay!!!


----------



## mugan (Nov 23, 2011)

tokin for konnas 2000th post LOlz !


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Mugan!!!!! I am token too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mugan (Nov 23, 2011)

OMFG awsome we tokin budDIES!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 23, 2011)

Im burning to


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yay love it!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

I am really hot now hehehehe!!!!!!



[video=youtube;x7UYz9UyzUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=x7UYz9UyzUQ[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=x7UYz9UyzUQ


----------



## mugan (Nov 23, 2011)

0.o continue


----------



## mugan (Nov 23, 2011)

see can't see that one either .


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 23, 2011)

Yea damnit lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 23, 2011)

Lol I'm Tokin now lol or wake up around four to five am pst lol I'm usually Tokin then too lol


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 23, 2011)

damn i missed the party ok which one of u forgot to invite me


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 23, 2011)

mugan said:


> OMFG awsome we tokin budDIES!!


hey bro we are all awesome toking buddies


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2011)

puff puff pass...


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 24, 2011)

cough cough cough....damn I took too much!!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving HR to you and your family, enjoy the buds and bird!!!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy turkey day everybody il be offline fore a week or to maybe ill have signal to get on to say high,
Im off to kansas in the morning! See you all laters


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 24, 2011)

good luck dude!!!! tag a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldLuck (Nov 24, 2011)

Hellraizer, take a look and let me know what you think. https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/489932-first-time-ever-grow-hydro.html#post6679831


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

OldLuck said:


> Hellraizer, take a look and let me know what you think. https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/489932-first-time-ever-grow-hydro.html#post6679831



he will be offline for a week unless he can get a signal but i would like to check out your grow


 thats me examining your plants 
let me light this blunt and go look closer


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2011)

Have a good time in KS HR! See ya in a week.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

fumble said:


> puff puff pass...


hey pass it u puffed it enough


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2011)

ere shufflebot.......


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

fumble said:


> Have a good time in KS HR! See ya in a week.


wonder if he is going hunting ?
but still thats a long drive 
lets have a block party on his thread while he is gone
he can just delete in when he gets back
who brought that boom box and tunes? so i can dance


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, I think he's doing _some kind_ of hunting....Stony told him to tag a good one. lol Party on HR's thread. hehehe


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

fumble said:


> Well, I think he's doing _some kind_ of hunting....Stony told him to tag a good one. lol Party on HR's thread. hehehe


who turned the music down 
fuck the police turn it 
[video=youtube;iLWLcxhJWXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLWLcxhJWXE[/video]


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes hehehehe he is def going hunting Hahahaaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2011)

That was hella cool. Never seen a bike drift like that. Love the tune too.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

fumble said:


> That was hella cool. Never seen a bike drift like that. Love the tune too.


ok tmi about the hunting lol
here is eminem with a half million bike made by dodge has v10 viper motor
[video=youtube;NhIjpYFpV40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhIjpYFpV40[/video]


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

but i think if u can afford a half million bike u can buy some decent riding gear he looks like a bum on that bike
but maybe he cant afford too after buying that bike?


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2011)

Got damn! Now that's a lot of power to ride on.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

this guy is fucking crazy
[video=youtube;jGzDEkG8ASw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGzDEkG8ASw[/video]


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

fumble said:


> Got damn! Now that's a lot of power to ride on.


it does 400 mph and is a 8000 cc motor


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

ok lets smoke something
[video=youtube;rWk0vlLFbQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWk0vlLFbQs[/video]


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

fumble said:


> Well, I think he's doing _some kind_ of hunting....Stony told him to tag a good one. lol Party on HR's thread. hehehe


is he doing this kind of hunting? 
[video=youtube;kg6zyo-0B-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg6zyo-0B-k[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 25, 2011)

I fucking hate airports but all is well just had to run across seatle airport


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 25, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I fucking hate airports but all is well just had to run across seatle airport


did u do it like OJ did in his old samsonite luggage commercial huddling over chairs and shit?


----------



## fumble (Nov 25, 2011)

that's some funny ass shit right there shufflebot. I can just picture HR leaping over chairs and shit to get to his plane. lol


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 25, 2011)

fumble said:


> that's some funny ass shit right there shufflebot. I can just picture HR leaping over chairs and shit to get to his plane. lol


i dont know whats worse black friday sales or the airport day after thanksgiving 
i would rather just stay home


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hehehehehehe funny stuff right there OMG hehehehe did all my shopping while hitting my bong and plaing on my comp


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 25, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehehehehe funny stuff right there OMG hehehehe did all my shopping while hitting my bong and plaing on my comp


did it all online? thats smart
what did u buy for kona ? get me anything?


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hehehe a blue wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 25, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe a blue wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i want one


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 27, 2011)

Update weather so fucked up maybe better
In the morning all is well hope all is good with
You all


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 27, 2011)

Bummer sorry weather is fucked its gettin frosty in my thread too lol brrr ha ha ha.ol kona shoulda waited til tomorrow it's cyber Monday online black Friday  super duper deals

Hope ya get one with a nice full rack man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hope so to


----------



## mugan (Nov 29, 2011)

SUP HR howz the growing .


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey mugan i hope its ok its on auto pilot
Right now lol


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey mugan i hope its ok its on auto pilot
> Right now lol


i hope so too
but im sure it will be alright


----------



## cerberus (Nov 29, 2011)

you should be stalking, and killing something right now. FOCUS! 

hope the hunting is fruitful


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 29, 2011)

cerberus said:


> you should be stalking, and killing something right now. FOCUS!
> 
> hope the hunting is fruitful


maybe he is killing a blunt and and beer?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 29, 2011)

No blunt or beer and no deer yet ugg
Seems im late for rut so i might pull out
My rifle


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> No blunt or beer and no deer yet ugg
> Seems im late for rut so i might pull out
> My rifle


shit bro u should have just came down here u dont even need a gun we go so many deer just go drive around they will attack your car but car always wins


----------



## mugan (Nov 29, 2011)

oh ya your caping some deer for RIU  thatz got to be fun yo


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> No blunt or beer and no deer yet ugg
> Seems im late for rut so i might pull out
> My rifle


come on u got to shoot something?
i got it pull a dick chenney shoot your hunting partner
best i could come up with


----------



## mugan (Nov 30, 2011)

well since the lil devil on your shoulder is trying to make you turn into a dick LOLZ am gonna have to convince you otherwise .


----------



## cerberus (Nov 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> No blunt or beer and no deer yet ugg
> Seems im late for rut so i might pull out
> My rifle


that sucks yo, nothing worse then hanging with your friends, drinking beer, and playing with rifles 

for reals, keep your eyes open, your mouth shut, you head up and your smell down, you'll get bambi's dad


----------



## fumble (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess nothing sucks more than missing a rut and having to pull out. hehehe


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 30, 2011)

fumble said:


> I guess nothing sucks more than missing a rut and having to pull out. hehehe


makes u want to


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 1, 2011)

Lolz hell still sittin in a tree ha ha ha ha, side note I'm on cannazon now only took a week for verification lol if I woulda wanted to order i woulda been pissed lol lucky I was just trolling lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cannazon the shit bro you will enjoy
The option over the tude


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well im still siting in my tree stand! Looks like 
Its gunna be 10 hr in the stand today  lol
X14 does x3 small scrub bucks and no shooters!
What a day


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 1, 2011)

that big ass buck is standing there behind you, looking at you on your cell phone!!! hahahaha 

good luck man!!! remember they call it hunting not shooting! well in your case, they call it sitting there, waiting. hahahaha


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> that big ass buck is standing there behind you, looking at you on your cell phone!!! hahahaha
> 
> good luck man!!! remember they call it hunting not shooting! well in your case, they call it sitting there, waiting. hahahaha


im sure he missed all the deer while drooling over bud porn hanging from a tree for 10 hours


----------



## fumble (Dec 2, 2011)

Still hanging in there HR? Up in that tree? Hope all is well.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep in it right now ugg lol


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 2, 2011)

WHERES ALL MY PARTY PEOPLE?

[video=youtube;U13xOvDa19U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U13xOvDa19U[/video]

come down out of the tree bro


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey HR, I got a question about the curing. How do you normally do it? The process I was taught was to hang dry until right before the stem snaps still slightly moist, then to jar it up for 6 hours, then paper bag it for a day then back to the jars an burp burp burp for days lol.
But the thing is some times I'll get the hay smell an sometimes I won't.. 
-I.MJ


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

hope hr is alright 
alone in the woods in a tree 
could have got hurt 
hey hr let us know u ok


----------



## fumble (Dec 3, 2011)

Ditto that shufflebot.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 3, 2011)

@ everbody im cool just doing my thing

@ insane i dry till the stem fold with a crease
And dont snap! The i use rubber maid bucket
The kind that seal air tight and open and fluff
Every three hr for 2 day by the it should pass
The snap test if so then i jar it and dont open
But every 2 day for a week then i leave it shut!

Should be heading home by wensday deer or no
Deer!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> @ everbody im cool just doing my thing
> 
> @ insane i dry till the stem fold with a crease
> And dont snap! The i use rubber maid bucket
> ...



man my relatives hit 2 within a week with car told u u should have came here 
put u up at my cabin fish turkey and deer and all kinds of shit got huge logger head turtles got a nice recipe before on riu for turtle picante
no farve beans and chianti sorry just good old beer and weed
glad u alright bro


----------



## fumble (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, all kidding aside HR, good luck. Hope you get your deer and have a safe return.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

fumble said:


> Well, all kidding aside HR, good luck. Hope you get your deer and have a safe return.


ok we going to party rock here in celebration of HR safety?
post some vids before i post my lame ones got to find more darn


----------



## fumble (Dec 3, 2011)

You a funny man shufflebot! I don't know how to post vids. Technologically challenged.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks fumble! 

@ shuffle im looking for a specail one at least
A 140 to 150 or above class deer basic book 
Animal! So il go home with nothing and not be
Upset! Ive passed on at least 20 good deer 8 points
Basket racks bucks just not what im looking for 
 either way its hunting and what i live to do


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 3, 2011)

i guess you seen my last post in my grow thread.. camera broke..dont know when ill get pics again......but the girls are looking nice...


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

fumble said:


> You a funny man shufflebot! I don't know how to post vids. Technologically challenged.


i could teach u how 
have post all kinds of stupid shit like me in no time


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> i guess you seen my last post in my grow thread.. camera broke..dont know when ill get pics again......but the girls are looking nice...


u shouldnt have sat on your camera bro 
and where is grow thread dont think i peeped it with this profile

got lost in the every day im shuffling shuffle


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 3, 2011)

*hey shuffle about the harvesting time i got all the time in the feckin world lol*


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 3, 2011)

how longs it delayed that for tho?my other ones fine as i didnt grab hold of it n almost cut its head off too!!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbud2012 said:


> *hey shuffle about the harvesting time i got all the time in the feckin world lol*


but do they plants have time some strains have a certain window


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

hey fumble HR and bsb and others this is my newbie friend who we are going to help get his grow on 
yall welcome bigbuds and help him live up to the name 
dont let me down say howdy


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 3, 2011)

*im planning on cloning but i think my best option is to clone just a few then i can put them in if this mother dies or something goes wrong *


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 3, 2011)

_*bigbud says yo lol*_


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbud2012 said:


> *im planning on cloning but i think my best option is to clone just a few then i can put them in if this mother dies or something goes wrong *


isnt it in flower if so u will have to revert it to veg


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 3, 2011)

_*right this is how it goes i have a 3 ft tall by 2 ft square box these measurements may not be exact as im kinda out of my face and have measured it before but now cant be bothered.anyway... u have a 125 watt cfl red spectrum light and other cfls around the plant at the sides also one intake fan and one outtake at the top.tempratures hitting 28 to 29 degrees at bottom of box and at top its like a heatwave lol <may need to sort out another fan for outtake but top of box seems fine with temprature as it is now....im in 2 months of 12/12 and for some stupid reason i watched a topping video.after that got into my box and done the same to 1 plant not realizing that aplant has a time window thanx to mr shuffle on his kind info on this kind of topic.........i have all the tim eint he world for these plants and as i have left one to normally grow im sure that will be a nice outcome hopefully*_.....*as for humidity i think it gets a bit too dry in there as the pots when watered get dry rather quick so if anyne has any tips of humidity solving it would be appreciated to hear from u about that ...that also goes for u mr shuffle...thanx *


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome bigbud


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 3, 2011)

yeh thats right ill have my own veggin box im due to make very soon..ill just take the clones from the mother and revert em back to veg first


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 3, 2011)

hi hellraizer thanx for the welcome!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbud2012 said:


> _*right this is how it goes i have a 3 ft tall by 2 ft square box these measurements may not be exact as im kinda out of my face and have measured it before but now cant be bothered.anyway... u have a 125 watt cfl red spectrum light and other cfls around the plant at the sides also one intake fan and one outtake at the top.tempratures hitting 28 to 29 degrees at bottom of box and at top its like a heatwave lol <may need to sort out another fan for outtake but top of box seems fine with temprature as it is now....im in 2 months of 12/12 and for some stupid reason i watched a topping video.after that got into my box and done the same to 1 plant not realizing that aplant has a time window thanx to mr shuffle on his kind info on this kind of topic.........i have all the tim eint he world for these plants and as i have left one to normally grow im sure that will be a nice outcome hopefully*_.....*as for humidity i think it gets a bit too dry in there as the pots when watered get dry rather quick so if anyne has any tips of humidity solving it would be appreciated to hear from u about that ...that also goes for u mr shuffle...thanx *


shouldnt fuck with plants after watching vids high
my advice is to go find guy that posted vid and kick him in nuts


----------



## dbkick (Dec 3, 2011)

yo HR, what you think????.....https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/492662-un-vo-grow-2.html
off topic of course


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 3, 2011)

_*as for times of harvest does this mean this mother will eventually die cos of my stupidity or am i just looking at a weak plant now when it comes to harvest *_


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 3, 2011)

yeh well the guy had extra leaves coming out when it flowers now thinking back it could of been a male lol


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 3, 2011)

ive got a 10 ft tall inwall cupboard space and grown up to 8 ft of plant before in veg got to point of flowering and the f^ckers was male :O_ now ive got 2 females ive kicked one in the head by taking its top off too late and now got one other that hopefully does its own job lol


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 3, 2011)

_*i admit im stoned but yet a creative guy lol*_


----------



## fumble (Dec 3, 2011)

Damn!!! I step away for a few and I'm 2 pages behind....Welcome BigBud! Get your grow on!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

fumble said:


> Damn!!! I step away for a few and I'm 2 pages behind....Welcome BigBud! Get your grow on!


woohoo u back yep big bud is my friend 
sorry had to step away to accept a package of bud lets smoke smomething now 
had a half oz dropped off right at my shop
wheres my wraps and who has some music 
dont make me post no lmfao


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 3, 2011)

_*yeh if its not too late into 12/12 and this plant does top twice ill be gettin my grow on lol*_


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 3, 2011)

*sounds good but just needed some advice now im off to get myself some fiancee meat!* :O)


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbud2012 said:


> _*i admit im stoned but yet a creative guy lol*_



thats cool im creative too bro


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> thats cool im creative too bro


u can top plenty of times but not good late in flower


----------



## mugan (Dec 3, 2011)

lolz but some times things are just cooler


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

mugan said:


> lolz but some times things are just cooler



whatz up bro long time no talk
we having a fab time here


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 3, 2011)

fumble said:


> Well, all kidding aside HR, good luck. Hope you get your deer and have a safe return.



if nothing else he can come here and blast away and fill my deepfreezer


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 7, 2011)

How's autopilot treatin ya HR? I hate leaving my girls more then 4 days. I'm like a worried parent lol. 
-I.MJ


----------



## permat (Dec 7, 2011)

I have the titan 4 gallon 12 site setup just getting it going and did my first run of warm water and a little h2o2 and it filled the buckets in 12 minutes but damn thing is taking 1:30 minutes to drain.

it has 2 296gph pumps and no kinks

I have 2 225gph pumps sitting here think im going to fill it back up and switch the drain pumps and see if that solves it.

any other ideas or things i should be checking?


----------



## cerberus (Dec 7, 2011)

it fills for 15 min at a time, with a 2.5 hr off time and a 15m on time the 1:30 don't mean shit to me..

if you wanna worry about something worry about the 1/2" of stagnent water that sits at the bottom of the buckets..


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am worried about leaving mine for a few days hehehe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> How's autopilot treatin ya HR? I hate leaving my girls more then 4 days. I'm like a worried parent lol.
> -I.MJ


Well i went 12 days and everything looks good, one mom got burned from growing into the light no big deal


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

permat said:


> I have the titan 4 gallon 12 site setup just getting it going and did my first run of warm water and a little h2o2 and it filled the buckets in 12 minutes but damn thing is taking 1:30 minutes to drain.
> 
> it has 2 296gph pumps and no kinks
> 
> ...


If theres no medium in the buckets its going to run alot more water
Than it would otherwise and take longer to drain bro!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I am worried about leaving mine for a few days hehehe


I worried everyday i was gone lol but all turned out good!

And yep im back hunt went well seen tons of deer and one shooter the last night before i jumped the plane,
He came out at 325yrds lol was about a 150 class deer so against my better judgmet i took a shot! It felt
Good to me but by the time i got to the spot it was dark! Busted out the flash lights but no blood so we backed
Out till morning. Well put my shit on in the morning opened the door and what do i see 2in. Of snow! Wtf
Needless to say i flew home and my buddy bringing a blood hound up to search today fing pisses me of!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I worried everyday i was gone lol but all turned out good!
> 
> And yep im back hunt went well seen tons of deer and one shooter the last night before i jumped the plane,
> He came out at 325yrds lol was about a 150 class deer so against my better judgmet i took a shot! It felt
> ...


man that sucks 
hope your friend finds it hate to see it go to waste


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well sinse its in the single didgits there im shure its frozen!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well sinse its in the single didgits there im shure its frozen!


well even if he dont find it the critters will so it wont go to waste


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> well even if he dont find it the critters will so it wont go to waste


Thats true.........!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thats true.........!


critter got to eat to


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> critter got to eat to


well I hunt them to


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

View attachment 1924044View attachment 1924042View attachment 1924040View attachment 1924039View attachment 1924037View attachment 1924035View attachment 1924033View attachment 1924031View attachment 1924030View attachment 1924029so heres the veggies loking good huh!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

View attachment 1924051View attachment 1924060View attachment 1924058View attachment 1924055View attachment 1924063View attachment 1924056View attachment 1924053View attachment 1924062start to finish moms tooks a hit on this trip! looks like they went dry and got to high to the light! 
Il save em but still sucks stupid care takers if you want it done right do it yourself!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1924051View attachment 1924060View attachment 1924058View attachment 1924055View attachment 1924063View attachment 1924056View attachment 1924053View attachment 1924062start to finish moms tooks a hit on this trip! looks like they went dry and got to high to the light!
> Il save em but still sucks stupid care takers if you want it done right do it yourself!


man u cant trust others to love on your plants u do 
next time make them send daily pics to u so u can check them


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Eh better the moms then the veggies lol that veg tray looks awesome. How many weeks since potting? Mine are about 3 weeks now and growing a ton daily.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 7, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> man u cant trust others to love on your plants u do
> next time make them send daily pics to u so u can check them


 Or do what I did and invest in some IP cams lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

View attachment 1924098View attachment 1924097View attachment 1924096View attachment 1924095View attachment 1924093View attachment 1924092View attachment 1924083View attachment 1924081View attachment 1924079and a first look at tent #1 with the sunleaves grow rock run! now first of these rocks suck! plant were stunted from
the moment they were put in them, now that being said these rock work but you (must) veg the plants in them before flipping, why? the roots cant establish fast
enough, this aint the case with hydrotron or RW/growdan. now this is the reason this run is so small, but they look real good! theres white widow, dump truck,
orange kush in there and there half the size they should be.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Eh better the moms then the veggies lol that veg tray looks awesome. How many weeks since potting? Mine are about 3 weeks now and growing a ton daily.


I put them in right before I left for kansas so I think close to 3weeks but when I got them they were trash!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1924098View attachment 1924097View attachment 1924096View attachment 1924095View attachment 1924093View attachment 1924092View attachment 1924083View attachment 1924081View attachment 1924079and a first look at tent #1 with the sunleaves grow rock run! now first of these rocks suck! plant were stunted from
> the moment they were put in them, now that being said these rock work but you (must) veg the plants in them before flipping, why? the roots cant establish fast
> enough, this aint the case with hydrotron or RW/growdan. now this is the reason this run is so small, but they look real good! theres white widow, dump truck,
> orange kush in there and there half the size they should be.


back to the deer i told u should have came here 
talked to a girl tonite i heard was in a accident 
and turns out she was on 4 wheeler and deer hit her broke 4 ribs dislocated shoulder and face fucked up 


so many they hunt u


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

the blood hound will find my deer
and my buddy will give me a spare
cape to mount it


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

im going to buy me a crossbow to hunt with in a few weeks i hope


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> im going to buy me a crossbow to hunt with in a few weeks i hope


dont buy a cross bow dude get a real bow mathews all the way!!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

hey fumble hi
now we can get a welcome back hr party going


----------



## fumble (Dec 7, 2011)

Woot! Woot! Glad you're back HR. Sorry no tail. Hey Shufflebot.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dont buy a cross bow dude get a real bow mathews all the way!!


never used one so figured i do better with crossbow 
im not doing it for sport i would do it for food 
if i do something for sport i am a catch and release guy hard to release a deer with a arrow in its heart


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

fumble said:


> Woot! Woot! Glad you're back HR. Sorry no tail. Hey Shufflebot.


hey i got skillz huh 
i used my powers to predict u would post 
damn im good


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

cross bow is limited in alot of areas for the use of hunting get a bow bro!


----------



## fumble (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven't been able to log on since yesterday. Server down or something, it said. Shuffle on with your ESP.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

fumble said:


> I haven't been able to log on since yesterday. Server down or something, it said. Shuffle on with your ESP.


it was a mess yesterday here but they got it sorted and there was dudes even complaining about a free site


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

fumble said:


> I haven't been able to log on since yesterday. Server down or something, it said. Shuffle on with your ESP.


well i must admit i had a hint when u liked my post before posting


----------



## fumble (Dec 7, 2011)

No complaints, just me jonesing. lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 7, 2011)

lol they are just complaining because of the addiction. I know I checked the site at least 20x yesterday lol maybe I was just bored as shit but had nothing to due and the fact that I couldn't browse was driving me nuts. But yeah I do appreciate that it is free, but hey, we are actually making this site valuable by sharing all of our grow knowledge with the community. I do appreciate the fact that someone puts in the time to admin and pay for the server tho.


----------



## fumble (Dec 7, 2011)

Well said Someguy.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> lol they are just complaining because of the addiction. I know I checked the site at least 20x yesterday lol maybe I was just bored as shit but had nothing to due and the fact that I couldn't browse was driving me nuts. But yeah I do appreciate that it is free, but hey, we are actually making this site valuable by sharing all of our grow knowledge with the community. I do appreciate the fact that someone puts in the time to admin and pay for the server tho.


i second what fumble said
and to bitch about ads 
thats what pays for us to have spot to party and shoot the shit 
i told guy why dont he chip in then for server if he wants to bitch 
u guys ever get that guys ballast sorted out?


----------



## fumble (Dec 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1924044View attachment 1924042View attachment 1924040View attachment 1924039View attachment 1924037View attachment 1924035View attachment 1924033View attachment 1924031View attachment 1924030View attachment 1924029so heres the veggies loking good huh!


I would love to sleep in there....


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;jCe9cYPJEhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCe9cYPJEhM[/video]


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 7, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> i second what fumble said
> and to bitch about ads
> thats what pays for us to have spot to party and shoot the shit
> i told guy why dont he chip in then for server if he wants to bitch
> u guys ever get that guys ballast sorted out?


 No he's claiming its a MH yet he has an Ignitor. Idk he's never gonna get it I don't think lol not to hate but seems like jank parts and no one to help in person.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> No he's claiming its a MH yet he has an Ignitor. Idk he's never gonna get it I don't think lol not to hate but seems like jank parts and no one to help in person.


well thats why i walked away i asked for pics of labels that i can see but not to clear and nothing from him
cant help those that cant help them self and i wonder if guy is acting like that if it is a good ideal to help him as he might do it ass backwards and burn down house then say but u told me to do it that way lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 7, 2011)

I always love to see pictures of your garden. That sucks about the smaller size this round, fuckin rocks lol... I especially love lookin at your veg garden, deffinately makes me want to get some real veg bulbs instead of these shop lights. But hell, it's doing the trick for now so I can't complain. On my next run I'll just be doin good ole coco, gonna do a side by side by side by side trial lol. Tryin to figure out which combo is the best lol. 
-I.MJ


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> I always love to see pictures of your garden. That sucks about the smaller size this round, fuckin rocks lol... I especially love lookin at your veg garden, deffinately makes me want to get some real veg bulbs instead of these shop lights. But hell, it's doing the trick for now so I can't complain. On my next run I'll just be doin good ole coco, gonna do a side by side by side by side trial lol. Tryin to figure out which combo is the best lol.
> -I.MJ



love them side by side grows 
tells it all u can see what works best by comparisons


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> I always love to see pictures of your garden. That sucks about the smaller size this round, fuckin rocks lol... I especially love lookin at your veg garden, deffinately makes me want to get some real veg bulbs instead of these shop lights. But hell, it's doing the trick for now so I can't complain. On my next run I'll just be doin good ole coco, gonna do a side by side by side by side trial lol. Tryin to figure out which combo is the best lol.
> -I.MJ


well id love to jump into coco to but after the grow rock thing im just going to do growdan and play with the coco and throw away the rock for good!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

View attachment 1924424heres my latest cannazon order! the four on the left are the ones I paid for and on the right were freebies notice theres x3 seeds each pack over the tudes x1 lol

got a tude order coming to time wreck, star berry, purple berry bx


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1924424heres my latest cannazon order! the four on the left are the ones I paid for and on the right were freebies notice theres x3 seeds each pack over the tudes x1 lol
> 
> got a tude order coming to time wreck, star berry, purple berry bx


fucking sucks i missed the tude dec promo by a day


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

im always ready even when im in trees hunting lol


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im always ready even when im in trees hunting lol


i know make me feel like a newbie u can be in woods and order seeds and im 
well im
well i suck at ordering seeds maybe i need to get someone to do it for me as i sometime procrastinate


----------



## machnak (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm still here


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

machnak said:


> I'm still here


yah! what you been up to? machnak


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

machnak said:


> I'm still here


glad u still here


----------



## machnak (Dec 8, 2011)

Been a rough two weeks man! Got sick and better then had a family member pass so I haven't been on much, everything is sorted out now so I'm back on


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hehehehe can't wait till after BBQ gonna pop more seeds have 13 in dirt now under 1000 watt mh lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

machnak said:


> Been a rough two weeks man! Got sick and better then had a family member pass so I haven't been on much, everything is sorted out now so I'm back on


Sorry to hear that machnak, glad you got back on though


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehehe can't wait till after BBQ gonna pop more seeds have 13 in dirt now under 1000 watt mh lol


Lol sounds good kona get that thread rollin lol what am i saying i still havnt finish the one you got going haha


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

machnak said:


> Been a rough two weeks man! Got sick and better then had a family member pass so I haven't been on much, everything is sorted out now so I'm back on


sorry to hear things aint been going so great 
well glad to see u back


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, the forum keeps taking a shit, so I haven't been real active. Welcome back.


----------



## machnak (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks dude.

So what's on the list for next HR?


----------



## cerberus (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey HR quick Q. what is your timer (flood drain) for your buckets? I am running 15 flood and 2.5 drain for veg. what do you do?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

My floods for rw/growdan and hydrotron goes x3 flood during lights on each flood is 30 min
For silica rock i go x6 flood through out a hole 24hr each is 30 min


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

Where the hell is all my likes?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

Man im thinking of taking a break this forum bug shit is fup now all my pics are gone aswell!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Man im thinking of taking a break this forum bug shit is fup now all my pics are gone aswell!


 thisis fuckin redicoulos! i jus posted adn then you did in the Seed Coll thread..yur post is gone now lol.....they need to fix this shit


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

wtf is going on hr dont take a break lets sort it out


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thisis fuckin redicoulos! i jus posted adn then you did in the Seed Coll thread..yur post is gone now lol.....they need to fix this shit


Wtf its gone lol jeez

Not for good just tired of they issues my hole thread is jacked! My pics are gone! My likes
Are gone just waiting for my hole thread to fanish with my usser accound lol


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

looks like everyones likes are gone i checked a few profiles and mine 
just chill im sure they will come back


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wtf its gone lol jeez
> 
> Not for good just tired of they issues my hole thread is jacked! My pics are gone! My likes
> Are gone just waiting for my hole thread to fanish with my usser accound lol


 i dunno if its gone..bu tit says you posted after me, and mine is the last post i can see....its BS!!!!!!! lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

Now im reading this could be caused by hackers? Other forums are being hit to makes me think!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Now im reading this could be caused by hackers? Other forums are being hit to makes me think!


 it woulndt suprise me with all the lil sissy ass cry babies that wanna be the boss lol

its prolly soem bitch that got banned from here


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> it woulndt suprise me with all the lil sissy ass cry babies that wanna be the boss lol
> 
> its prolly soem bitch that got banned from here


Im thinking the same thing


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

well someone contacted a friend as me and said i need help i been hacked and to contact the mods 
btw if u notice whole like system is gone


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep seen that see its a good time to chill out burn one and walk away for a bit!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep seen that see its a good time to chill out burn one and walk away for a bit!


u might be right someone logged on my profile and when i tried to it wouldnt take my password till tonite


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

That a scary thought somebody loging in on your account


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> That a scary thought somebody loging in on your account


happened to me before 
but fuck them


----------



## mugan (Dec 8, 2011)

we have been denied of likes


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

mugan said:


> we have been denied of likes


 run Mugan run 
save yourself
dont let them get u to


----------



## mugan (Dec 8, 2011)

to late.  ... ehhahhhhhhh


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

mugan said:


> to late.  ... ehhahhhhhhh


hope u got some firepower 
like a barrett 50 cal


----------



## fumble (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello boys. Glad you're back safe and sound HR.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks fumble glad to be back


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well I am not going to the BBQ  but now I am in my very own apartment  and my babies are growing gonna start looking for a puppy!!!! Puppies can't lie!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 10, 2011)

Dam kona whos lieing? Puppy are great! I got a gsp pup right now love here so, best dog i ever had


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam kona whos lieing? Puppy are great! I got a gsp pup right now love here so, best dog i ever had


german shorthair? Good dogs for sure. Not sure why people like tough guy dogs when labs/hunting dogs will give you a ton of love and be really nice to everyone.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 10, 2011)

My gsp is a sucker for love not a mean streak in her! Lol been through puppy training classes and now obediance classes
Next it agility  and last is bird dog school


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 10, 2011)

I never let a soul tease my dog, and I've never given him people food. It's nice having a dog that doesn't growl at people around the food dish, and the fact he never even tries to eat my food is awesome. I hate when dogs beg for food, and they do it because people give it to them.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 10, 2011)

Mines the same way but sometimes one of my kids leave a scrap of something laying around and that sneaky covert
Dog of mine will get it lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 10, 2011)

If I drop something on the floor I don't care if he eats it. I just act like I didn't see it. I never feed from my hand/plate or anything like that.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 10, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> If I drop something on the floor I don't care if he eats it. I just act like I didn't see it. I never feed from my hand/plate or anything like that.


Good practice although during training classes i use treats


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hahahahha oh it is no biggie hr just some stupid lil boy bs liars lol it's cool they are not in my life anymore lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 10, 2011)

But my babies are still growing good!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Good practice although during training classes i use treats


I give him treats all the time, but just not people food.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 10, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahahha oh it is no biggie hr just some stupid lil boy bs liars lol it's cool they are not in my life anymore lol


Well at least you got us! And your soon to be sprouts  and hopefully a pup!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes sir and guess what all eleven that I started have snuck above soil yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha ha ha good shit kona  hey hell how goes the hunt


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Ha ha ha good shit kona  hey hell how goes the hunt


Hunts over and its a comfirmed miss!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 10, 2011)

My friend has shot something like 9 deer this season. He was begging people for tags earlier lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 10, 2011)

We had lots of issues with pouchers and road hunters shooting deer in his field while im sitting in a tree stand in the field lol
Didnt take long for the deer to go to lock down and stay in the woods


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 10, 2011)

Fuckin dicks .....


----------



## mugan (Dec 10, 2011)

well Hr is back  , and the constitution says you can shoot em BTw lolz


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wtf my account is jacked

Cant send pms or anything my mod status is gone ?

Wtf is going on?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 11, 2011)

the forum is going crazy again.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Jeesus wtf


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

This shit going to stop!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 11, 2011)

nvm..........


----------



## mugan (Dec 11, 2011)

how come the mods dono either


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 11, 2011)

[h=2]Announcement[/h] Hello,

First I would like to apologize for all the issues we have experienced over the past week. However alot of things have happened that go on behind the scenes and we can not prepare for everything.

1) At the start of the week we have moved our servers to a new home, this new Data-center gives us a MUCH faster connection (may not have seen it this week) I assure you its must faster once we get the bugs worked out.

2) We adopted cloudflare, cloudflare's idea is excellent however I just don't think it can handle a beast like rollitup with so many users using it. Essentially cloudflare *should* speed up page loads and increase security by blocking spammers and botnets.(infected computers). We have since disabled this service as the site just loads way to slow with it.

3) The likes system we are still trying to fix, a lot of these modules that vBulletin has are not built to be scaled well, we have re-enabled them but our MySQL programmers told me this morning we might need to disable them and try to rectify the problem.

During our downtime I have heard that members have been receiving emails that the site has been hacked, new sites being made etc. This is not the case your security is our #1 concern and for this reason we will be starting a separate website that you may visit in-case the rollitup servers are down and your are wondering why. Most of the maintenance is done behind the scenes and users do not actually notice however we encountered quite a few problems this week and hopefully everything is fixed.

Take Care
Admin​


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

You would think they would have some default message in everyone's PM box saying the site is going to be acting up. Thats why there are so many different rumors as there are now. I heard the rumors (hack thing, merging with another site and the feds are shutting this site down). I might just take a little break for a few days from RIU it might be worth it....

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Might be a good idea, i dont think its feds but this new system is jacked up


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 11, 2011)

ill try find out for ya hr wiimbs is the same but he was demodded by rollie and rollie been on your profile ive just seen ..ill find out pal for ya


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow at least now I feel like I have some sort of an explanation after being fucked hahahaha!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow at least now I feel like I have some sort of an explanation after being fucked hahahaha!!!!


How was you fucked kona?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hehehehehe talking about the site!!!!! Hehehe anyone lucky enough to get this would not be advertised on the site hahahahaha!!!!! And I did not bother going to the BBQ hahahahaha!


----------



## permat (Dec 11, 2011)

Got a question for you all, I brought some "clones" that were in soil ends up being full 14 inch vegging plants 5 green crack 5 purple walrus.

Have any of you transplanted something this big into hydro, more importantly a flo gro type system?


----------



## mugan (Dec 11, 2011)

well at least after all the site should be more rockin


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well still buged what a bummer


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

permat said:


> Got a question for you all, I brought some "clones" that were in soil ends up being full 14 inch vegging plants 5 green crack 5 purple walrus.
> 
> Have any of you transplanted something this big into hydro, more importantly a flo gro type system?


I have done it with CoCo but not soil....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well guys its been good alot of fun realy  but adim feels its in the best interest to demote me and even go as far as
Ban me all together! Why well i guess somewhere ive sent a pm urging members to leave the site! Wish someone could
Show me a pm of that ? In no way am i urging anyone to leave riu nor am i invoking the dea or fbi is on the site although
Im acused of it! Truth is the pm i received was from kev murphy and was sent to him by dr fever! Hope all is well with you
All but my time here is up! I could stay but its just not worth the risk anymore for me!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 11, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well guys its been good alot of fun realy  but adim feels its in the best interest to demote me and even go as far as
> Ban me all together! Why well i guess somewhere ive sent a pm urging members to leave the site! Wish someone could
> Show me a pm of that ? In no way am i urging anyone to leave riu nor am i invoking the dea or fbi is on the site although
> Im acused of it! Truth is the pm i received was from kev murphy and was sent to him by dr fever! Hope all is well with you
> All but my time here is up! I could stay but its just not worth the risk anymore for me!


sad to see ya go, best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 11, 2011)

woah, wtf?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

I dont know what i did im one of the most active mod / member here!


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Dec 11, 2011)

whats that dump truck like? ive heard about it but cant find it anywhere


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 11, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I dont know what i did im one of the most active mod / member here!


Idk, never had a run in with the mods personally. Seems like peeps get banned sometimes and then appear back (chitown and some others for ex). Lot of people involved, variance of opinions. Just sucks when legit members end up in the cross hairs.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry hellraizer! It's gonna suck to see you go...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 11, 2011)

im getting kinda weirded out right now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Listen all is worked out im staying and all rights are back was a missunderstanding and is taken care of! Hope we all can get back to haven fun and chillin together!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Dec 11, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Listen all is worked out im staying and all rights are back was a missunderstanding and is taken care of


Sweet!....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good! !!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys i realy didnt want to go anywhere just to many friends here to leave


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 11, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thanks guys i realy didnt want to go anywhere just to many friends here to leave


Good to hear! Always misunderstandings between people, it's how they're handled that defines character.


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad you are here to stay.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad your back bro, RIU would of took a big lose with you leaving!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## MYWhat? (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad to hear all got sorted. I would have hated to see you go!

I have been reading back through your thread. It has taken a couple days but well worth the read.


----------



## mugan (Dec 11, 2011)

wow, i was skimin tha thread, and then Hr had to go. am like WTF!!!, one more page hr get to stay . wow was worried riu is trying to take some of my hydro growers fix. glad your staying


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

jsteezy1290 said:


> whats that dump truck like? ive heard about it but cant find it anywhere


Its a localy bread strain you wont find it anywhere


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks again guys/gals it pained me to even type that! Guess i jumped the gun a bit but its chill now and worked out!
Now that i got my head clear il swing by everybodys thread say whats up!


----------



## permat (Dec 12, 2011)

permat said:


> Got a question for you all, I brought some "clones" that were in soil ends up being full 14 inch vegging plants 5 green crack 5 purple walrus.
> 
> Have any of you transplanted something this big into hydro, more importantly a flo gro type system?



anyone???????


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 12, 2011)

why wouldn't you ask this in the open forum? Sounds like you could do it, but it would take a lot of patience, and it would probably shock the plants. Try it, and let us know.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

permat said:


> anyone???????


Yep i shure have sorry for not seeing your post! When you switch take a bucket of ph correct water and wash the root mass
Of all the dirt! Rw or tron should work well, and make shure you flood often, till you get good roots then back off to x3 floods,
I would flood every 3 hr till yo see roots and growth of the plant


----------



## permat (Dec 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep i shure have sorry for not seeing your post! When you switch take a bucket of ph correct water and wash the root mass
> Of all the dirt! Rw or tron should work well, and make shure you flood often, till you get good roots then back off to x3 floods,
> I would flood every 3 hr till yo see roots and growth of the plant


Thanx for the reply. I have hydroton and rockwell both should i use both? I have watched a couple videos and think I can do it.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey, HR.. I have a question for ya, its been a hot topic in my household for a few days now and I wanna see what your input is on it.

Since I'm a firearm owner and I know your a hunter so I assume you own a few guns yourself. Anyways, I found out being a medical marijuana grower, if the feds or whoever, decide to raid and you own a gun thats on the property where your growing at it can cause harsher penalties up to an additional 10+ years. Now not only the harsher penalties, but I've been reading that their also trying to revoke the right to bear arms if you use medical marijuana. 

With that being said, would you willingly give up your right to bear arms, just because you use medicinal marijuana?(This is also assuming you live in America lol)

I think the reason why it's such a hot topic for me right now is because I'm in the middle of customizing my M91-30, and the whole grow thing now yada yada lol.
-I.MJ


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Hey, HR.. I have a question for ya, its been a hot topic in my household for a few days now and I wanna see what your input is on it.
> 
> Since I'm a firearm owner and I know your a hunter so I assume you own a few guns yourself. Anyways, I found out being a medical marijuana grower, if the feds or whoever, decide to raid and you own a gun thats on the property where your growing at it can cause harsher penalties up to an additional 10+ years. Now not only the harsher penalties, but I've been reading that their also trying to revoke the right to bear arms if you use medical marijuana.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt give up mine....especially where I live!

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Hey, HR.. I have a question for ya, its been a hot topic in my household for a few days now and I wanna see what your input is on it.
> 
> Since I'm a firearm owner and I know your a hunter so I assume you own a few guns yourself. Anyways, I found out being a medical marijuana grower, if the feds or whoever, decide to raid and you own a gun thats on the property where your growing at it can cause harsher penalties up to an additional 10+ years. Now not only the harsher penalties, but I've been reading that their also trying to revoke the right to bear arms if you use medical marijuana.
> 
> ...


There not saying you cant own one what there thinking of doing is stoping the abilitly to purchase
One over the counter! Its your constintusional right to own one! Still could purchase at a gun show
Or from private owner! If your a med grower and inside the limits you can have guns i would keep
Them in a safe though! If your growing over like felony level amount of plants and theres guns your
Screwed big time! Best thing is to not grow where you live if your not legal


----------



## cerberus (Dec 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> There not saying you cant own one what there thinking of doing is stoping the abilitly to purchase
> One over the counter! Its your constintusional right to own one! Still could purchase at a gun show
> Or from private owner! If your a med grower and inside the limits you can have guns i would keep
> Them in a safe though! If your growing over like felony level amount of plants and theres guns your
> Screwed big time! Best thing is to not grow where you live if your not legal


no they aren't. they are stopping conceal carry permits to medical users and they are saying that if you use then you are breaking a rule (and question on the form you fill out when purchasing).. the ATF is pushing this as in no medical users can own/purchase/carry a firearm..

BUT! HR is 100%! if your not legal don't grow (and ceertainly don't have firearms) and if you are legal be prepared for a court battle because a judge is the only way this is getting solved.. :/


----------



## flamdrags420 (Dec 12, 2011)

cerberus said:


> ........ if your not legal don't grow .......


your advice is for the whole world to not grow? That makes sense to me =)


----------



## mugan (Dec 12, 2011)

good thing here is, guns are easier to get a hold of, more easier than cleveland, but its almost impossible to get a licence, so every one just buys them and never gets them registered which is not so good for the crime rate. thats why the more the Us tryies to get rid of them. they will only make it worse.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 12, 2011)

mugan said:


> good thing here is, guns are easier to get a hold of, more easier than cleveland, but its almost impossible to get a licence, so every one just buys them and never gets them registered which is not so good for the crime rate. thats why the more the Us tryies to get rid of them. they will only make it worse.



and then if u have to pop someone u have throwdown just wear gloves


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 12, 2011)

I think how accessible the guns are is another thing. If they're locked up in the total opposite room of your house unloaded etc you probably don't have much to worry about. If you have guns laying around loaded easily accessible you might be screwed.


----------



## mugan (Dec 12, 2011)

am paranoid them there is only one here and it stays disappeared


----------



## machnak (Dec 12, 2011)

On the subject I am medical and before I knew about the law sure enough I took my CCW class passed it, sent the paperwork to the state and it got declined due to my medical card. Sucks but I can still open carry  which doesn't make sense in my eyes. I look at it like thugs and hoodlums wouldn't go through all the trouble to get a blue card or CCW but us responsible would and we can't?


----------



## mugan (Dec 13, 2011)

its the same with Mj, ppl over do shit cuz of prohibition . when the gov realizes that when they legalize drugs there no longer "cool" so ppl will stop doing them more. Alcohol is a good example .. i mean we ow the Italian mafias rain on a lot of the USa to Alcohol prohibition . but now its not that big of an issue .


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I'm not over the limit on what I can grow legally so I'm not exactly worried about that part. I need to purchase a rifle safe though, wait till bass pro shop has a sale lol. 
-I.MJ


----------



## cerberus (Dec 13, 2011)

flamdrags420 said:


> your advice is for the whole world to not grow? That makes sense to me =)


it should, its pretty easy to understand. don't want to risk jail time, don't break the law.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just ordered up another tude order! Hazeman tripple x, gage green lemon stomper, tga vortex
Freebie was free pack of g13 seeds and bunch of other shit


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 13, 2011)

hey bro i still cant post with linux this sucks having to borrow a friends computer to post. it wont even let me email. seems it is just me. so maybe they dont want me here


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Its bugged man everybodys having issue! It will get fixed


----------



## wiimb (Dec 13, 2011)

hellraizer fancy give me the low down on what you put in your res and how you run them, go on be a pal


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its bugged man everybodys having issue! It will get fixed


well first i got hacked then this 
i wont bother asking anyone in charge they dont want to talk


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 13, 2011)

i havent heard of anyone having no way to post or email just other issues 
only solution it to go buy a new laptop which i cant afford


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

My res tanks consist of x2 55gal tanks and a 40 gal tank. Each tank has x4 air stones attached to a large comercail
Air pumps. Thats on a timer to come on 15min on 15min off! That same timer runs a pump to alternate water through
The res tank, keeps thing moving! Each res has a blue lab gaurdian meter in it monitoring ec/ph/temp. Theres a chiller
Attached to each res and a active aqua titanium heater in it to, both these keep temps in check at 66f. As for nutes it
Varries, i run AN g/m/b with big bug, b52 and sensi cal a/b. I also do runs with technoflora bc line! And i follow the 
Resipe to the tee!

Here soon il be doing a run with dyna grow!

I think that sumes up how my res tanks are setup


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> well first i got hacked then this
> i wont bother asking anyone in charge they dont want to talk


There swamped man theres a hole forum of issue give it time


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> There swamped man theres a hole forum of issue give it time


but they wont fix it if it works for everyone else i seem to be only one that cant insert a cursor to type


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Your not the only one using linux bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well my first batch of firestarters were a bust non of them even cracked! But the cool cats at cannazon sent
Me a new fresh pack !! Took three a bam all three poped  so there in dirt now!

Also going to throw in a pack of god bud hoping to get the purple pheno!


----------



## mugan (Dec 13, 2011)

Linux user ova here ... but i gotz dual boot cuz of Direct X .. need my gaming fix,


----------



## mugan (Dec 13, 2011)

ohh and that cursor thing is happening to me too, both on Ubuntu and win7, i also can't use the keyboard arrows to move my typing position  .. am so used to it


----------



## fumble (Dec 13, 2011)

same here guys. No probs other than can't move cursor.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 13, 2011)

well i dont even have a cursor to move or type anything


----------



## mugan (Dec 13, 2011)

on the site, it looks like they switched to a java or some kinda multimedia txt box, you got java and active X and all those goodies on ?


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 13, 2011)

mugan i know next to nothing about linux i just use it so i can surf the web without a harddrive i been trying to install shit for hours and im fed up fuck this shit 
they upgrade and got me busier then one legged man in a ass kicking contest trying to upgrade this bs 
i give up fuck it


----------



## mugan (Dec 13, 2011)

u need to learn some bash commands , red up on APT get, there is a lot of linux forums , but am guessin your on a flash drive , i think u actually need to go find a hdd unless you got some 40 gb one,


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 13, 2011)

mugan said:


> u need to learn some bash commands , red up on APT get, there is a lot of linux forums , but am guessin your on a flash drive , i think u actually need to go find a hdd unless you got some 40 gb one,


oh i learned some bash commands like i bashed the laptop and said fucking piece of shit laptop is not worth spending 150 on a harddrive 
im using older linux on cd
but thanks but no thanks im not joining other forums to be able to just use this one


----------



## mugan (Dec 13, 2011)

hahaha ... i feel naked when my comp is in bad shape


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Having a bit of a issue with one of my lematek ballasts! Seems when the timer trips the ballasts one dont come
On! But if i unplug the ballast at the ballast and re plug it it fires the buld? And another thing all my bulbs are hps
But this one burns white wtf! Any ideas?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Having a bit of a issue with one of my lematek ballasts! Seems when the timer trips the ballasts one dont come
> On! But if i unplug the ballast at the ballast and re plug it it fires the buld? And another thing all my bulbs are hps
> But this one burns white wtf! Any ideas?


Sounds like an issue with the soft start. HPS should only be white on startup, so maybe it's having a problem getting to full power? I would take it back to where you got it if still under warranty. U could try another bulb and see if it does the same thing? but the fact u have to unplug it is a sign somethings not rite.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 13, 2011)

not sure man... 

Kinda off topic for a sec. Do your mother plants have hollow stems?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Sounds like an issue with the soft start. HPS should only be white on startup, so maybe it's having a problem getting to full power? I would take it back to where you got it if still under warranty. U could try another bulb and see if it does the same thing? but the fact u have to unplug it is a sign somethings not rite.


It is under warranty! Soft start hmm makes sense so is that like the ignitor?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> not sure man...
> 
> Kinda off topic for a sec. Do your mother plants have hollow stems?


The larger moms do! I dont think it causes any issues


----------



## mugan (Dec 13, 2011)

if you got no waranty, you can try and see if your Balast has over surge protection, if so that happens to protect it, which means you might have to much pull from one line.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

My main line is 6/2 romex, backed by a 50 amp breaker that run to a spa breaker box then into a cap mlc 8 that feeds
The ballasts, the reason for 2 50 amp breaker is so if there a short or fire i dont have to run across
The room to shut down


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> The larger moms do! I dont think it causes any issues


I have stems that are as hollow as a drinking straw. I was thinking this was why I was having so much trouble cloning. Are your stems that kinda hollow? Like a straw I mean?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep i shure to, you will see this alot with plants in hydro! You might try starting a mom in soil


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep i shure to, you will see this alot with plants in hydro! You might try starting a mom in soil



I'm even worse at soil haha. Do you have trouble cloning the ones that are super hollow? I'm doing an experiment right now to see if the smaller clones heal up faster and don't rot. The hollow ones just have a gaping hole that has to trap bacteria, moisture, and air causing it to rot.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well not realy but i do have some issue with clone takin from the top of the plant, lowers pop off alot sooner


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well not realy but i do have some issue with clone takin from the top of the plant, lowers pop off alot sooner


Good point. Never really thought about that. I've been taking most my clones from the top now that I think of it. Always knew they say it goes quicker towards the bottom, but never had that issue....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yah the lower and smaller seem better! Think its more hormones in them or something i read


----------



## mugan (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> My main line is 6/2 romex, backed by a 50 amp breaker that run to a spa breaker box then into a cap mlc 8 that feeds
> The ballasts, the reason for 2 50 amp breaker is so if there a short or fire i dont have to run across
> The room to shut down


sounds like your good on that end. am not very good with ballasts its just that there build just like power supplies and that happens a lot when people try to fit gear into one room


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Its got to be the ballast, that bulbs been white for a month now but the ballast failing to turn on is new


----------



## mugan (Dec 14, 2011)

yer down ward spiral for that guy ,


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 14, 2011)

Does your ballast have a fuse on it? Some ballast have fuses on them, so it doesn't ruin the product just burns out a fuse. Had that happen once. Didn't realize it until the hydro store guy showed me. lol. 
I'm curious, are those T5's for your clones/mothers?
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yah t5

The ballast will turn on but only if you pull the cord out at the ballast and re plug it in, but the bulb burns white and its a hps


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 14, 2011)

Uhmm my magnetic ballast will burn a blueish white tint when it starts then slowly fade orange. Maybe a warm up period. To be honest, I'd use that 5 year warranty lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yah it can run for days and not change ugg guess il send it in


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah it can run for days and not change ugg guess il send it in


u got a back up while u wait


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep just need to swap it


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 14, 2011)

Burn ballast poo poo on u?


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 14, 2011)

did u try it with a different bulb or bulb in a different ballast or is it not even firing off 
but good thing its under warranty
if u send it in mark it to see if they send u back same one or refurbished unit


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> did u try it with a different bulb or bulb in a different ballast or is it not even firing off
> but good thing its under warranty
> if u send it in mark it to see if they send u back same one or refurbished unit


Shops going to swap me a new one from the shelves


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Shops going to swap me a new one from the shelves


thats sweet 
hey HR did u see the now chopped plant i posted on konas thread
View attachment 1935268



wont let me blow it up for u


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

yah I checked it out and commented on it  looks good you smokin it yet?


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah I checked it out and commented on it  looks good you smokin it yet?


just sampling some of the small stuff uncured got the rest put up proper 
guess i was sampling when u posted hell im always sampling who am i kidding


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol im the same way just cant wait


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lol im the same way just cant wait


well in my defense it was all small nuggs that were mostly bottom buds not worth saving


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 14, 2011)

How often should I flood rockwool? I put some clones in there, flooded them for like 15 minutes last night at midnight, and now it is STILL wet.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

With clones once a day, then once you see new growth then move to x3 times a day at 15 each flood, later on
When they get big go to 30min each


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> With clones once a day, then once you see new growth then move to x3 times a day at 15 each flood, later on
> When they get big go to 30min each



Is it normal that the Rockwool is still wet when doing another flood?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yah but it pushes air and freash nutes in


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks man. I think I'm going to ditch the single cola style, get an 8x8 tent, and run 24 plants. Do you think 2oz (per plant) would be a pretty easy amount to get in the ebb and grow? Oh, and it would be 4x600hps. I have an ebb and grow system right now that I use for my mothers. It's way less clones to worry about, less reservoirs, environments etc. Just a lot less stress I think.

What do you usually get per plant?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Thanks man. I think I'm going to ditch the single cola style, get an 8x8 tent, and run 24 plants. Do you think 2oz (per plant) would be a pretty easy amount to get in the ebb and grow? Oh, and it would be 4x600hps. I have an ebb and grow system right now that I use for my mothers. It's way less clones to worry about, less reservoirs, environments etc. Just a lot less stress I think.
> 
> What do you usually get per plant?


That's very doable man. in a 4x4 space with 2 600s? with scrog for sure! 1200w over 12 plants (you could drop to 9 and 9 really but more plants = less veg time) should net you about .5-.6gpw so I'd say. So your looking at 21.5-25.7 oz/1200w depending on strain and technique of course. total would be about 43-50 oz if I had to give you my best guess. 48oz would be 2 per plant, so that's very possible.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 14, 2011)

fuck wheres the party


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Thanks man. I think I'm going to ditch the single cola style, get an 8x8 tent, and run 24 plants. Do you think 2oz (per plant) would be a pretty easy amount to get in the ebb and grow? Oh, and it would be 4x600hps. I have an ebb and grow system right now that I use for my mothers. It's way less clones to worry about, less reservoirs, environments etc. Just a lot less stress I think.
> 
> What do you usually get per plant?


2per is a easy task in a ebb grow 8x8 x4 lights with 24 would get what your looking for and a bit more


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey mang..stopped by to say high


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 14, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Hey mang..stopped by to say high


high back at u


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Hey mang..stopped by to say high


Hey dizzle whats shaking?


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 15, 2011)

Lets see some pictures HR! I need some new bud porn, been starrin at the church and blue dream all day trimmin. lol.
Shit fuckin sucks. So far a total of 5-8 hour days of just straight trimming.. and smokin lol.
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

Il get a update up in the next day or too


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 15, 2011)

nada..jus chillen gettin ripped wishin i had a greasy ass bear steak lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 15, 2011)

Hell yeah. I got a question. Do you do all your trimming yourself, cause if so, your a fuckin champ lol. I do not want to imagine how bad it's gonna get for me on the next run.
-I.MJ


----------



## mugan (Dec 15, 2011)

lol i grow sats . small buds  . but i only do a plant at a time


----------



## permat (Dec 15, 2011)

Well finally got my tent all up and going, transferred from soil to flo n gro, 5 green, 5 purple walrus.  heres the girls in dirt before moving over  here they are in new setup  the picture in middle is a friends master kush clone he had under cfl's and i have extra room also, a small purple kush and green crack soil clone in there as well 


Any questions comments plz feel free.... I intend on starting a journals as well but have had help in here and just felt i should share here 1st.


----------



## MYWhat? (Dec 15, 2011)

Looking good permat !!

I have a question for you though. I know those tents have access holes up top for ventilation. By the looks of your tubing going back out from your titan control box to your reservoir. I take it there are no lower access holes for running hydro lines?

I'm just curious cause I was thinking of getting one for a veg room. I'd just like to have lower holes for my water lines.

Any info about this would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
MYWhat?

Actually after taking another look there appears to be an access hole down lower in picture #15. Is that right?


----------



## permat (Dec 15, 2011)

those are just air vents and they have mesh screens so access for lines i current i have my res. out side the tent and it runs the water into the tent through a 8 inch vent hole im not using.

i will have to figure something else out when its time for flowering.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Hell yeah. I got a question. Do you do all your trimming yourself, cause if so, your a fuckin champ lol. I do not want to imagine how bad it's gonna get for me on the next run.
> -I.MJ


Me and the fam do it takes like 16 hr ugg


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

permat said:


> Well finally got my tent all up and going, transferred from soil to flo n gro, 5 green, 5 purple walrus. View attachment 1935865View attachment 1935866View attachment 1935867View attachment 1935867View attachment 1935868View attachment 1935869 heres the girls in dirt before moving overView attachment 1935870 View attachment 1935871 here they are in new setup View attachment 1935872View attachment 1935873View attachment 1935874View attachment 1935875View attachment 1935876 the picture in middle is a friends master kush clone he had under cfl's and i have extra room also, a small purple kush and green crack soil clone in there as well View attachment 1935877View attachment 1935878View attachment 1935879View attachment 1935880
> 
> 
> Any questions comments plz feel free.... I intend on starting a journals as well but have had help in here and just felt i should share here 1st.


Looking good man , would love to follow a thread if you do fire one up


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nada..jus chillen gettin ripped wishin i had a greasy ass bear steak lol


Because its bear the processor ecourage grinding it with spice, so its more breakfast sausage but still killer!


----------



## mugan (Dec 15, 2011)

HR . no trimmer , you grow so much


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 15, 2011)

mugan said:


> HR . no trimmer , you grow so much


he owns a trimming sweatshop and pays them in trimmings


----------



## mugan (Dec 15, 2011)

boy .. that's too much, its supposed to be a dollar a week Hr trimmings make medibles and hash  u spoiling them lil chineez dudes


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey hr hydro question for ya. Am I Trippin or should my friend not be adjusting his ph daily. If its swingin that much there's somthin wrong right? Also I know plants will change the ph slowly to their happy spot so a little flux up from 5.5 is normal. But he keeps hittin it daily with down to 5.8 is it neccesary? He's runnin grodan in air pots on an ebb table. He starts his cuts in ffof in solo cups and transplants from there


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

You should never have to adjust daily and if you do then your having issue #1 could be bactira in the res normally it goes up!
2# bad nutes! Most nute lines come with a ph buffer in them. Ph can swing some! mine is rock solid been at 5.8 for days and 
Im loosing a bunch of water! Idealy set it at 5.6 and watch it once it hits 6.0 add ph dow to get 5.6 again! If lets say in 24 hr
It goes from 5.6 to 6.0 then theres a issue big time and my first thing to look at would be root! For slime


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

View attachment 1936826View attachment 1936830View attachment 1936846View attachment 1936847View attachment 1936848View attachment 1936849View attachment 1936850View attachment 1936851View attachment 1936852View attachment 1936836View attachment 1936837View attachment 1936843View attachment 1936844View attachment 1936845View attachment 1936827View attachment 1936828View attachment 1936829

so I got sick of pulling everything apart on the lid to clean the res! so everything is plumbed bellow the lid, only power cords run up. heres a set by set
on how I did it super simple  as you can see I moved the anti syphan hole


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

View attachment 1936853View attachment 1936854View attachment 1936855veggies ready for the big move 

View attachment 1936856View attachment 1936857the mothers are coming back from the nightmare they were in lol


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1936826View attachment 1936830View attachment 1936846View attachment 1936847View attachment 1936848View attachment 1936849View attachment 1936850View attachment 1936851View attachment 1936852View attachment 1936836View attachment 1936837View attachment 1936843View attachment 1936844View attachment 1936845View attachment 1936827View attachment 1936828View attachment 1936829
> 
> so I got sick of pulling everything apart on the lid to clean the res! so everything is plumbed bellow the lid, only power cords run up. heres a set by set
> on how I did it super simple  as you can see I moved the anti syphan hole


nice work and that will make it alot easier


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

View attachment 1936867well heres the bs light thats burns white lol still havnt returned the ballast ugg


View attachment 1936873View attachment 1936871View attachment 1936869View attachment 1936877View attachment 1936883View attachment 1936878and the bloom update


----------



## MYWhat? (Dec 15, 2011)

Dam Bro !!

I like how uniform your plants are. From the veg to the flower room, they really do all look alike.

I also like how you've incorporated tomato cages to your buckets.

Reading through your thread has slightly altered my vision for my future grows in the new structure I'm building.

Thanks for your professionalism !!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

MYWhat? said:


> Dam Bro !!
> 
> I like how uniform your plants are. From the veg to the flower room, they really do all look alike.
> 
> ...


thanks mywhat.........


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks man I sent that to him hopefully he gets the hint lol



hellraizer30 said:


> You should never have to adjust daily and if you do then your having issue #1 could be bactira in the res normally it goes up!
> 2# bad nutes! Most nute lines come with a ph buffer in them. Ph can swing some! mine is rock solid been at 5.8 for days and
> Im loosing a bunch of water! Idealy set it at 5.6 and watch it once it hits 6.0 add ph dow to get 5.6 again! If lets say in 24 hr
> It goes from 5.6 to 6.0 then theres a issue big time and my first thing to look at would be root! For slime


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 15, 2011)

MYWhat? said:


> Dam Bro !!
> 
> I like how uniform your plants are. From the veg to the flower room, they really do all look alike.
> 
> ...



dude has this shit down to science hey hr whats up get off your ass and go get that new ballast


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol yah in the morning i think


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lol yah in the morning i think



what u got some more amazingness to show us 
post some grow shit on konas thread got some guy saying we just talk but not about growing


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 15, 2011)

Rofl lol leave pet flora alone lol hahahaha


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 16, 2011)

looking stella hr mate...gunna ave a jungle mate what strains are they pal


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 16, 2011)

Orange kush, dumptruck, white widow, the no name, and i pop some fire starters and a pack of god bud


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 16, 2011)

dumptruck i remember that from ya last grow must be good


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 16, 2011)

K re opening my thread


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sup HR. So let me ask again. My RW is still very saturated from last nights flood, this doesn't matter? Just flood it again? It seems like very little has evaporated from the flood from the night before... Sorry, just don't want to lose these guys.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 16, 2011)

If you feel it's better to wait go with your gut on this!
I like to flood to replace air and freshin it up! This is
My method bro I would hate to ruin you stuff with my
methods


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 16, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> If you feel it's better to wait go with your gut on this!
> I like to flood to replace air and freshin it up! This is
> My method bro I would hate to ruin you stuff with my
> methods


No I trust you. I just always have thought too much water was bad, but you're saying it should always be wet then pretty much? Just never used it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 17, 2011)

There a difference between soaking wet and wet, when it come to clones you need to watch it! But clones that are
Rooted up dont worrie to much about it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

when it comes to moisture you can always add some, but its hard to take some away


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol, quit being lazy and replace that ballast! Shit looks good though man, I'm so jealous of your vegging room lol. I need to get on that. I just got an OG clone from a buddy today. I'm super freakin excited if it's a true strain. My other buddy was tryin to charge me a grand for one cut! Asshole lol.
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 17, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Lol, quit being lazy and replace that ballast! Shit looks good though man, I'm so jealous of your vegging room lol. I need to get on that. I just got an OG clone from a buddy today. I'm super freakin excited if it's a true strain. My other buddy was tryin to charge me a grand for one cut! Asshole lol.
> -I.MJ


Grand for a cut lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 18, 2011)

Right?! It's like wheres the reach around for this bent over action, cause thats gettin fucked in the ass lol. I mean I'll pay for a good cut. As long as I know its a good cut. But 1g for 1 cut is being alittle overprotective if you will. 
-I.MJ


----------



## cerberus (Dec 18, 2011)

a little? not a friend.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 18, 2011)

Lol, I understand where he's coming from trying to jack up the price so no one will want to buy it. I think another reason why he wont let me get my hands on the clone is because he knows I'm like a cloning guru lol. I can get a gdp strain from him for a hell of alot cheaper, but I want a real OG cutting. 
-I.MJ


----------



## bcguy01 (Dec 18, 2011)

awesome moose


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 18, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> awesome moose


Thanks bcguy was a great hunt


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm a little curious how long do you wait until you reuse your hydroton. Since I just finished cropping the church I've noticed that the majority of the roots still contain some moisture and aren't being broken up very easily. I used to just let them sit for like a month before I cleaned it up lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 18, 2011)

well Im not using tron anymore but when i did put it in a noodle strainer and hand shook it under hot water, then baked it in then oven ugg


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 18, 2011)

View attachment 1942567View attachment 1942574heres the firestarter only pop x2 of the 5 beans
pics of the god bud to come


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 18, 2011)

Are you using soil for the seeds?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sunshine mix for seedlings its just safer and less hassel!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 19, 2011)

I need to start doing that, I've noticed using rockwool or the rapid rooter cubes don't do it justice and it gets super stretched like a window plant. Or maybe I'm just not doing something right.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 19, 2011)

As soon as there good and settled in il drop the t5s to stop stretch!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 19, 2011)

I always start in Rockwool or rapid rooters the stretch is because ur lights are too far. Every seed I pop in Rockwool cracks and goes hard. You just have to keep lights movin up and down alot


----------



## mugan (Dec 19, 2011)

am that paper towel boy  cheap and dumb proof hahaha


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 19, 2011)

Paper towels = raped my seeds. It's why I went to Rockwool too many problems with poppin out after movin em from paper towel. So I crack em in a shot glass. When they sink you know they are takin on water If you see tap root transplant also u can do it sooner but it's nice knowing u got a viable one. This way I never handle the seed unless it has a hard husk and needs scuffing. Lol way to careful I know but bad things happened to me for a while and so I switched methods and this ones never failed once


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 19, 2011)

I actually normally start them in a shot glass also. Then plant it in whatever medium I'm using. I prefer to use the shotglasses because you know if and when they pop open so you can transplant it. Rather then waiting 2 weeks to find out the seed wont sprout lol.


----------



## cerberus (Dec 19, 2011)

mt routine's like this:

shake the seeds in a match box with a little grip tape on the inside to ough up the shell (5-10 min)
soak in a shot glass untill they sink (24hr)
drop under the paper towel, tails full pop (24hr)
pull husk off top's if still on
move to grow medium, (usually soil) and plant 2.5 as deep as the seed is long w/ tail pointing down.

bit much but works great imo.

"60% of the time, works every time."


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol stop handling em so much and u will get better germ rates. The first half of what u do is identical to me. I choose Rockwool because intend to overwater while young in soil. Any medium works if u shot glass em.  100% on my last ten beans all different strains.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 19, 2011)

View attachment 1944370View attachment 1944371View attachment 1944375View attachment 1944373View attachment 1944376View attachment 1944377here my method of setting ph in my growdan
x3 rubbermaid totes, file with water and set ph in each to 5.4 to 5.5 then fill each up and let set over night. 


View attachment 1944381View attachment 1944378mothers are 100% back to normal 


View attachment 1944383View attachment 1944384View attachment 1944386just one day from the switch 


View attachment 1944387View attachment 1944392heres what im replacing standard molassis for! this stuff work hella great for brewing teas and will last a long time.


----------



## fumble (Dec 19, 2011)

Girls are looking fat and luscious. How you doing HR?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Good! But will be better when xmas is over lol, holidays are stressful


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 19, 2011)

Ahhh I see you hopped on board with the Hi-Brix.. Gotta love it! the consistancy is better then dealing with the other stuff too but it still ends up settling I've noticed.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 19, 2011)

You using it insane? Stuff is killer for mixing and tea brewing!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol, Yeahhhhh buddy! It's what I use during my (shhhh I didnt say this) flush also.. Gets it denser and sticker compared to what I've done in the past.
-I.MJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol this is a flush friendly thread


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol, yeah but the last 3-4 days strickly water no additive or anything.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone ever boil hydroton? I hear that is a pretty easy way to clean it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yah ive boiled it and baked it before

Worked well


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah ive boiled it and baked it before
> 
> Worked well


When you boiled it did it just like melt the roots and stuff? I'm thinking like if you boil meat too long it will just disintegrate or whatever. Does it just turn to nothing and you rinse it off?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2011)

For the most part it disinigrates but there will still be some left


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 20, 2011)

I'ma try boiling my next batch for sure. It'll help kill whatever may be living inside of it.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 20, 2011)

Plants look great HR!!! Nice perfectly even canopys! Cant wait to see them get switched!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hehehehhee I am a straight in the dirt girl lmfao!!!!!!!! Hahahhaa


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn nice looking plants Hr  they look awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to get up that way one day!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Lol stop handling em so much and u will get better germ rates. The first half of what u do is identical to me. I choose Rockwool because intend to overwater while young in soil. Any medium works if u shot glass em.  100% on my last ten beans all different strains.


I would 80% of my last 20 beans worked like this


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2011)

Hell nice grow u got here surprised I missed it.. Subbed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sweet wyteberry glad your on board for the ride


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2011)

I have been thinking of switching back to hydro for a while now( my first exotic indoor was in a rain forest 36 6 site).. I just keep starting seeds in soil. But I think this income tax return I will make the switch and buy some stuff to build a system.. Less hassle


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2011)

@ wyte would love to follow when you fire a dro setup! Any idea on what system your thinking of building?



So i checked on the god bud and all x12 dropped to the bottom of the cup so off to the paper towel


----------



## permat (Dec 20, 2011)

Humidity problem is 30% too low for vegging? I'm sucking air out of my tent and it in turn is killing my humidity, turned the fan down and it raises slightly been using boiled water to add some back. 

And thinking about using a humidifier but its christmas time and spent so much more then i budgeted for already


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 20, 2011)

I hate humidity problems!!!


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 20, 2011)

*Nice ass fuckin thread HR !! 

But the fact that you like the 7.62 makes me like you even more !!!

*


----------



## mugan (Dec 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1944370View attachment 1944371View attachment 1944375View attachment 1944373View attachment 1944376View attachment 1944377here my method of setting ph in my growdan
> x3 rubbermaid totes, file with water and set ph in each to 5.4 to 5.5 then fill each up and let set over night.
> 
> 
> ...


the plants are amazing  , look like Auto pilot didn't screw with them at all


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2011)

permat said:


> Humidity problem is 30% too low for vegging? I'm sucking air out of my tent and it in turn is killing my humidity, turned the fan down and it raises slightly been using boiled water to add some back.
> 
> And thinking about using a humidifier but its christmas time and spent so much more then i budgeted for already


yes its a bit low for veg, you'll want to get it a bit higher if you can...like 60%. could put a bucket of water/air-stone in it, in your area...will help for now. also misting can help increase humidity but its only temporary, but the combination of both should help... 30% humidity will be a good % for flowering though


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2011)

permat said:


> Humidity problem is 30% too low for vegging? I'm sucking air out of my tent and it in turn is killing my humidity, turned the fan down and it raises slightly been using boiled water to add some back.
> 
> And thinking about using a humidifier but its christmas time and spent so much more then i budgeted for already


Hey permat if your moving so much air that its killing your humidity, so for you i would dump a bunch of water on the tent floor
This will raise it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Nice ass fuckin thread HR !!
> 
> But the fact that you like the 7.62 makes me like you even more !!!
> 
> *


Had some time with the m60 but the 240b was my huckleberry for a good amount of time


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2011)

So there all moved! Man they dont look happy lol time will tell though


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2011)

So i have been giving some thought on the veg tent and how the 4x4 tables been working out, and seems it works
Great up to the point where you have to move them to the other tent. Transplanting is the only method to go from
4in pots to the ebb buckets. So im thinking why not just put the inner sleeve bucket in the table! Thus eliminating
Transplating all together. Problem 1 is table dont flood high enough! So im thinking top drip then drain out just like
If i were flooding  

All in all i can just grab the inner sleeve and slide it in the ebb once there ready


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 21, 2011)

How many gallons of Grodan cubes fill how many of the cap buckets?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

X4 bags of growdan chunks will fill 24 cap buckets


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> @ wyte would love to follow when you fire a dro setup! Any idea on what system your thinking of building?
> 
> 
> 
> So i checked on the god bud and all x12 dropped to the bottom of the cup so off to the paper towel


I find the easiest to build is dwc. Easy and cheap. I might go with that lol. I've did dwc and the rainforest which is said to be a aeroponic system. I might just grab 2-3 18 gallon totes and do 6 sites on each. I knowi can fit 2x18 gallon totes in my flower closet.


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Had some time with the m60 but the 240b was my huckleberry for a good amount of time


*No doubt.
**The 240 is fazing out the M60.
**I prefer it on the bipod vs tripod.
*
*Nice growing. Will be a regular visitor !*



wyteberrywidow said:


> I find the easiest to build is dwc. Easy and cheap. I might go with that lol. I've did dwc and the rainforest which is said to be a aeroponic system. I might just grab 2-3 18 gallon totes and do 6 sites on each. I knowi can fit 2x18 gallon totes in my flower closet.


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 21, 2011)

*Sorry Wyte...meant to suggest some coolers. lol*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 21, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Sorry Wyte...meant to suggest some coolers. lol*


And which would u recommend?


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 21, 2011)

*Mine are 12gal Igloo Marine from WalFart for $24 each.
You've seen what I do in them. lol *


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 21, 2011)

))) I like when people post with confidence hahahahhaa!!!!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

Hahaha hey wyte I'd use water farms essentially the same as dwc only better and at 69 bucks a pop or 350 for a controlled 8 site kit it's the bees knees man you can do up to 2 lbs off each farm


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *No doubt.
> **The 240 is fazing out the M60.
> **I prefer it on the bipod vs tripod.
> *
> *Nice growing. Will be a regular visitor !*


Most my time with the 240 was in a turret of a humvee


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

Hahaha nice


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

View attachment 1947694future mothers


View attachment 1947695View attachment 1947696View attachment 1947688View attachment 1947683so here they are not to happy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

so I checked on the god bud beans and only 2 poped and there super slow! not looking good


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

Weak  sucks to hear man


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 21, 2011)

I was just about to say, those girls look pissed off at ya man...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yah yah lol there looking better now  fucked up thing is the 4 in pots they were in
Had roots so over grown out the holes on the bottom i would of had to cut roots
To get the root mas out so i did something i havnt done before and just planted 
All of it in the bucket


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 21, 2011)

Well it never hurts to experiment. Thats how we came up with the methods we use today right? Hopefully it's not a swing and a miss.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

Hell your gonna wanna get em out those pots or cut the sides of em open to allow more room for roots to spread out, or you coulda just chopped the roots a lil root prune never hurt anyone  just hit it with your benni tea after it should perk right up.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Well it never hurts to experiment. Thats how we came up with the methods we use today right? Hopefully it's not a swing and a miss.


Ive done it with baskets but theres lots of slits to allow roots out


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

I had a potted plant in my backyard do that in a terra cotta pot and it root bound so bad that it slowed growth to nothin had roots feeing on water out the bottom but it stopped til it busted the pot and I saw it and pulled away the busted lot particles and put dirt up and over the root ball


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

The baskets would work fine but a normal pots gonna be a slight bit of an issue without the bottom cut off or what I mentioned before.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Hell your gonna wanna get em out those pots or cut the sides of em open to allow more room for roots to spread out, or you coulda just chopped the roots a lil root prune never hurt anyone  just hit it with your benni tea after it should perk right up.


Ugg its to late now for that now, the roots were so massive that it would do more damage than good.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

Im done with anything but 4 or 6 in growdan blocks


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

Cut the sides of the pots lol shit man anything make some room for em to exit the building man


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

Rofl givin up on soil and coco eh?


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 21, 2011)

I had a tea that was sittin in the fridge for 3 weeks. Didn't look or smell bad so I applied it to my girls. Seems to me like you might be able to store the tea for longer periods of time?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

Not shure i just dump at 10 days


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure it's all about the bennies bein alive


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol, I normally dump it too. But I had a jug hidden in there didn't see it untill I took out the oj hahaha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

My personal opion on it is as time goes by the strength goes down! Also once the tea is going in your res
You wouldnt see any negative signs for some time. So i dont think you could tell if the old stuff was working
Or not.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

Rofl. Hey dad what's this sweet tea smellin shit in the back of the fridge I just drank some!! Lol bcause you know u can't go wrong with a lil brix or molasses in your tea


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

Im guessing it would make you sick as fuck lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

Rofl hahahaha


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 21, 2011)

Well I haven't been using the bennys on the clones much only because I've purposely slowed down their growth. So yesterday was the 2nd serving of it. Then today was transplant day. Infact I'm on break from transplantin. Joint down the hatch!



hellraizer30 said:


> My personal opion on it is as time goes by the strength goes down! Also once the tea is going in your res
> You wouldnt see any negative signs for some time. So i dont think you could tell if the old stuff was working
> Or not.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

After tent # 1 is finished im retiring it, when i fire it back up i dont know, im droping down to my new framed up 10x14 room
Single cycle. 

Il have x20 in the 10x14 and x20 in the veg tent and 6 moms


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 21, 2011)

Awe that sucks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

na that 10x14 will be blown up!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol, have you been flowering in the tables? I'm kinda curious on your average per table?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Lol, have you been flowering in the tables? I'm kinda curious on your average per table?


nope just in the ebb system


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 22, 2011)

To be honest the only reason why I don't like the table is because you have to keep them short. anything tall tends to fall over eachother.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 22, 2011)

Also it take way to much water to flood it too!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm going to a waterfarm 8 site after I get my partner dialed in on our single right now were doin soil but bucket systems is where it's at fasho. My preference just happens to be waterfarms I like the bubbleponics shit.  way easy and modular. Works out good for my space and I like how it's a more traditional look of potted plants  except its beastin out hydro style lol. 

Can't wAit to see that new room Bangin out that shits gonna pump it out lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I was averaging 25 gallons per resi per table!! Sometimes 30 for more mature plants


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 22, 2011)

View attachment 1949954View attachment 1949958View attachment 1949960View attachment 1949961View attachment 1949962View attachment 1949959View attachment 1949955View attachment 1949956View attachment 1949957

these are not what i hoped for! jst nothing special to report here other than I hope they fill in!


----------



## MYWhat? (Dec 22, 2011)

They still look good man !!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 23, 2011)

View attachment 1952260View attachment 1952264some no-name mother porn  I went and switch there nutes to GH flora nova, super simple single line nutes
as soon as I get the new tent for them to be moved to im going to get them on a re-cycle system, just cant
take the chance of them drinking themselves to death!!!

View attachment 1952266the one with the white stake is white widow and the 2 with the black zip ties are orange kush and the other 2 are dump truck
these are going to be new moms

View attachment 1952267clone tent all set up for xmas eve clone session 

View attachment 1952271View attachment 1952272View attachment 1952273View attachment 1952274so a update on tent #2 there looking better every day thank god lol
I will get in there sat and stake it all up!


hey merry xmas riu been a great year hope next year is as good


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 24, 2011)

Good call hr flora nova is all I use and the occasional cal mag boost for my ogs and maybe some extra b vitamin on transplant. Sometimes very rarely for a very heavy feeder I'll hit it with some sort of high p fert and of course use your sugars. It's about as simple as you can get for nutrients. I use bloom all the way through. Fuckin kicks ass man. Occasional Bennie boost  yesh business. Look for a new thread or extra fatty update on my current run. Got 8 plants goin and 1 in a water farm as yet to be determined.  gonna be a sick one man. 

Look forward to seein what you do with that nova bloom it's awesome stuff and just gets rid of headaches. I woulda wanted to shoot myself already tonight if I had been doin sensi grow and shit fuck lol. N


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 24, 2011)

*happy holidays mate hope you and your family ave a good one..*


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome job Hr those girls look sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody!  

Got a update on the god bud looks like 4 pop and are up and running
Lets hope there all girls!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hehehehehehe yes one time I want a girl hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 24, 2011)

merry christmas HR!!!!!!!! much love and happiness to you and yours!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## william69er (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm just a random that read a wikid happy thread, thought id say merry Xmas to you lads and ladess"s.

Sub"d


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 24, 2011)

merry xmas all


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 24, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehehehehe yes one time I want a girl hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hahahaha quoted booooooom lol hahaha


----------



## fumble (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey HR. Just stopping by to say Merry Christmas. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yay Merry Christmas girl I think I pissed doubble jj off, lol oh well, that what happens when I don't have weed for 2 days and have to deal with asshole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 24, 2011)

oh noes The Kaptains hungry


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey hey merry Xmas buddy. Hope everyone's enjoying the holidays!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 24, 2011)

View attachment 1954018before i start im guna burn this nugget 




View attachment 1954019View attachment 1954021View attachment 1954022View attachment 1954023step 1 mix up 1/2 gal of water with 5ml of technoflora thrive alive
and ph to 5.5 the place cubes in to soak for 20min the fill the tray




View attachment 1954030View attachment 1954026View attachment 1954027View attachment 1954028View attachment 1954024View attachment 1954025View attachment 1954029View attachment 1954031
step 2 pick your mother! then fill a cup of water for clone stock pile! fill a shot glass of clonex and stock it with clones for 10min each time
you load it with cuts then apply cloning powder and split the cube and place the cut in do not push it in. place in the tray and put the dome on. keep the vents closed for 4 days then open them, dont water till they get alittle dry the mix a gal of thrive at 10ml per gal and ph at 5.7
water from the top down make shure to soak all the cubes! once done drain off the excess so theres only water in the channels in the bottom
tray! and wait till they dry up then repeat! this sums it up for cloning the HR30 way 




View attachment 1954033View attachment 1954034View attachment 1954035so heres the firestarter update  looks like I got 2 different phenos, im gunna do
some research on then later today.


View attachment 1954032and to finish up my cloning session im gunna burn this nugget of chocolope  stay high and happy xmas RIU and
FRIENDS.


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 24, 2011)

Damn your a good grower......merry christmas


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks dsb.....


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Damn HR so good, I can't wait till I get that ok too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 25, 2011)

hey kona im working on get a stud to breed the ok with so here in the near future there might be something close or better to share !


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yay Merry Christmas to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 25, 2011)

Great update hr and merry crimbo to all....


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hahahaha I just wanna go to sleep hahahaha


----------



## machnak (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hahahahaha yes MERRY CHRISTAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hehehehehe 

[video=youtube;qIYVcdcYD18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=qIYVcdcYD18[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qIYVcdcYD18


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

View attachment 1955348View attachment 1955352View attachment 1955354View attachment 1955356View attachment 1955355View attachment 1955356View attachment 1955355View attachment 1955353View attachment 1955349View attachment 1955350View attachment 1955351View attachment 1955352View attachment 1955357View attachment 1955361View attachment 1955358View attachment 1955359View attachment 1955360so heres some pics from my new cam, its a descovery usb cam  o ya its orange kush


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

OH wow wow HR!!!!!!!!!!! Thank God my boy brought me some Grand daddy Purp or I would litterally be a mess right now LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha they look awesome


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and all here HR!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yay it is my Merry Christmas today hahaha.....it's a redo for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 26, 2011)

Dang looks good HR, how's the holidays treatin ya?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

Was a good xmas! Super casaul and layed back


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yay sounds good blowing smoke your way


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 26, 2011)

VERY nice!!!!! looks like the only squinting you will be doing is through the scope of a rifle now!!!!!! hahahaha

BUMP..........


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yah no shit stoney lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

HR did you change the name of your thread?? Glad to hear you had a laid back Xmas!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> HR did you change the name of your thread?? Glad to hear you had a laid back Xmas!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Yah i removed the 10x10 part cause im switching to a 10x14 framed room


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 26, 2011)

Good to hear man good to hear. Im kind of nervous to go back tomorrow, things have been on autopilot for a few days now. Hopefully the grass has grown lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

Its always that way for me! Dread the day i un zip the tent and there dead ugg lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol, right?? I'm more worried about my clones rather then the girls. My clones are my prized possession, mainly cause their keepin the genetics alive lol. I'm about to order some seeds off the seed bank but I'm in a pickle with what strain to go with.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

What bank you thinking of?


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah i removed the 10x10 part cause im switching to a 10x14 framed room


How many buckets are you planning for the 10x14? 6 lights?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

Im thinking 23 buckets the rest of the setup isnt worked out yet


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a room that is 13x23 that I framed in and I am pretty sure that I'm going to split that with a wall. I want to run co2 on half. I will stay tuned and see what you decide. So many options. I have an ebb n gro w/36 buckets that I will probably put seperate and do Indicas. I read a new book from Cali on Scrogs and definitely gonna trying that shit out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think x8 lights in 10x14 would be rocking perfect! And im looking at that to be what happens but if heat is a issue x6 will
Be fine! The plan is seperate the cooling for the lights from the room. And install a ac unit and dehumidifier and run C02
To complete the 100% sealed room  

But its all in the plaining as of right now


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 26, 2011)

I was just on another co2 thread going over exactly that. That's why I am pretty sure I will split the room. Ill probably put buckets in there and a rainforest. I have some individual drip and dwc buckets to fill in spots. lol.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 26, 2011)

My room is actually 23 1/2 x 13 1/2. It in my basement and I have an I beam that cuts the room off-center. It's at almost 9 feet, so that would give me on room at about 9 x 13 1/2 and one at 14 x 13 1/2 or close to that anyway. I have mylar up in the whole room except for the I-beam. The I'beam don't mean shit though, I can put a wall or walls anywhere.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 26, 2011)

I was gonna go with either reserverva prevada or Cali connection. I kinda have a saying that the more $ you put into your system the better the return. An I have a feeling that payin 30-40$ for a strain is good, but it's not the bang for the buck that I want. I might get the Tahoe og


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

Insane if you want a drop dead sexy overall great yielding stable as fuck strain you need ti hit up the attitude seeds
And get gage green genetics, sun maiden 

Il post a link to skunks grow thread.

https://gagegreen.org/sunm.html


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

HR how do you finish off your plants when doing DWC? I am at the 2 week point and wanted to pick your brain on what to do...

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

I used to flush for 2weeks but ive shortened it to 1week! First 3day of flush i hit them heavy with sugardaddy and nothing else,
Then the last 4 days strait water. I add + 1day on top of this, no water or light then I chop!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

I am going to be using Molasses cause that is all I have. When do you cut the air pump off? Curious cause I usually drown my plants that I grow in soil or coco. I was thinking about cutting my air pump off with about 5 days prior to chopping and killing off the plant like that. Input???

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

I run it to the last day but the + 1 day i shut it all off! Mollasis is fine. 5 days might be to much


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I run it to the last day but the + 1 day i shut it all off! Mollasis is fine. 5 days might be to much


I only say 5 days cause that the average time my Soil grows take to kill them...I actually keep their mediums fully submerged in Molasses/Water mix for about 5-7 days, really speeds the fermentation process...


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll check them out for sure. You haven't steered me in the wrong direction yet. I'm thinking of ordering 3 sets of seeds, one from each company.. You get freebies each time so I'm thinkin 3 separate orderes too


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> I'll check them out for sure. You haven't steered me in the wrong direction yet. I'm thinking of ordering 3 sets of seeds, one from each company.. You get freebies each time so I'm thinkin 3 separate orderes too


You cant go wrong with gage green genetics


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 26, 2011)

I saw the snowman strain looks good, I may get that or the one cross with mend purps.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> I'll check them out for sure. You haven't steered me in the wrong direction yet. I'm thinking of ordering 3 sets of seeds, one from each company.. You get freebies each time so I'm thinkin 3 separate orderes too


Wait for the January promo from Attitude....


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol, I swear it's like every time I mention a strain on here it's almost instantly out of stock on attitude. Lol I'ma start ordering then mentioning it haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 27, 2011)

What ones out of stock


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Insane if you want a drop dead sexy overall great yielding stable as fuck strain you need ti hit up the attitude seeds
> And get gage green genetics, sun maiden
> 
> Il post a link to skunks grow thread.
> ...


This is either a coincidence or when you say something it sells - like books Oprah likes and shit.
Yesterday I looked up Sun Maiden when I read this, I just went back and it's sold out Hellraizer! Man CAP and Gage Green owe you so much shit dude!!! lmfao! I wonder if you did that shit dude. Does it say how many people read your posts?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 27, 2011)

I gotta go look now lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 27, 2011)

was a matter of time before it sold out lol, I cant believe it lasted as long as it did lol


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> was a matter of time before it sold out lol, I cant believe it lasted as long as it did lol


Quit being modest. Admit it, you're running the fucking world aren't you?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 27, 2011)

gladstoned said:


> Quit being modest. Admit it, you're running the fucking world aren't you?


hahaha no the worlds running me lol


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 27, 2011)

Just for the fuck of it you should email them and ask if they had a surge in sales over the last 24 hours. If so, you can do that shit again. You can get sponsor logo's all over your thread like a NASCAR. lmao. Then you would have to hold up buds and say "First I'd like to thank everyone for this Gage Green, CAP ebb n gro, Advanced Nutrients, Grodan Rockwall Victory. lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 27, 2011)

View attachment 1959130View attachment 1959131View attachment 1959132heres how im storing my beans


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1959130View attachment 1959131View attachment 1959132heres how im storing my beans


If Dinafem sells out of that shit, you better get a check!! lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 27, 2011)

that was my test subject lol


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 27, 2011)

Come on everyone. Let's help hellraizer take over the fucking universe!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 27, 2011)

i think everybodys sleeping  let me dig up my kriptonite!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 27, 2011)

View attachment 1959156here it is now im ready to take over the universe


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pinky and the brain hahahahahaha!!!!!! try to take over the world LMFAO that show was great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 28, 2011)

Mann I got some bomb pictures of the church and the blue dream with a 8 megapixel camera instead of my crappy 3.5 lol. Ima be piston them up soon


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 28, 2011)

Come by an check it out buddddddy  lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 28, 2011)

I want in.... lol



gladstoned said:


> Just for the fuck of it you should email them and ask if they had a surge in sales over the last 24 hours. If so, you can do that shit again. You can get sponsor logo's all over your thread like a NASCAR. lmao. Then you would have to hold up buds and say "First I'd like to thank everyone for this Gage Green, CAP ebb n gro, Advanced Nutrients, Grodan Rockwall Victory. lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 28, 2011)

HR what do you have inside the tubes with your beans?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

Its silica but im going to change to rice in the vile and the silica in the container the viles are in


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

View attachment 1960965View attachment 1960966View attachment 1960970View attachment 1960973View attachment 1960994View attachment 1960995looking good 


View attachment 1960996this ones sick though not shure whats up! il give it another week and if theres no improvment its gone!


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 28, 2011)

HR can I see a few pics of your plumbing? (Not as in Farve texts either. lol) How does your tubing end? You did switch to 3/4" correct?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/451539-hellraizer30-running-ebb-grow-max-2.html

heres a link to pics of the pluming


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/451539-hellraizer30-running-ebb-grow-max-2.html
> 
> heres a link to pics of the pluming


The beginning of the thread? lol. I would read the whole thing if it wasn't over 3,000 posts. lol
You know the ol saying... a picture is worth 3000 posts.
I read through 250 pages of the other ebb n gro thread and mentally changed my mind 50 times about every issue. 
I remember don't use the STG inserts, they suck balls and using bleach with live plants really pisses off research kitty. lol. 
I just wondered how your ends were.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

The 3/4 pvc ends in a 90 that goes back to 1/2 inch into a bucket

Sorry bro my link didnt work! The pics are on post#39


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 28, 2011)

That was cool, you saved me six months. lol. First huge question. Is that how you are doing it in your framed in room? Are you in the process of your room or brainstorming and planning?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

That is the concept, but the layout will be a bit different.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 28, 2011)

It was a little hard to tell cuz of reflection. a few of my end plants didn't look as good and a friend of my swears that I never want to 'end' with a 90. He said always use a 'T' and then just run the hose past and plug it. Something about equal pressure of some shit, but he kept repeating it like it was important. lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

Never seen a difference in flood levels or draining


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Never seen a difference in flood levels or draining


That's good enough for me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

View attachment 1961405View attachment 1961406View attachment 1961407View attachment 1961408View attachment 1961409clone porn lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

View attachment 1961412View attachment 1961417View attachment 1961418View attachment 1961419View attachment 1961420View attachment 1961413View attachment 1961414View attachment 1961415View attachment 1961416been practicing with my new macro lenze lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

View attachment 1961427View attachment 1961433View attachment 1961436View attachment 1961438View attachment 1961449View attachment 1961450View attachment 1961439View attachment 1961441View attachment 1961442View attachment 1961443View attachment 1961445View attachment 1961446View attachment 1961447View attachment 1961437View attachment 1961434View attachment 1961435View attachment 1961429View attachment 1961431some bud porn


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice update HR, I am loving it, you always doing it up big  One day I might be able to give your methods a shot  hehehe


----------



## IN33DW33D (Dec 29, 2011)

*What do you mean by h2O2 to control the slime? My first DWC grow and i've already got slime problems. Do you use the good stuff 30% ? Or just hydrogon peroxide from the store?*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2011)

Idontuse h202 any more, wasnt enough to control the slime! Bleach was but it just dont feel right to use it!

Now brewing tea to control it thats a winner!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1961427View attachment 1961433View attachment 1961436View attachment 1961438View attachment 1961449View attachment 1961450View attachment 1961439View attachment 1961441View attachment 1961442View attachment 1961443View attachment 1961445View attachment 1961446View attachment 1961447View attachment 1961437View attachment 1961434View attachment 1961435View attachment 1961429View attachment 1961431some bud porn


Beauties  

Late, but subbed now  Time to catch up a bit.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

lookin good Hell


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys for swinging by means alot


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 29, 2011)

stella grow hr.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> stella grow hr.....


Thanks again kev


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

Plants and clones looking real good, how do you put the tomato cages on your lids?? Do you drill holes and push it all the way through???

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Plants and clones looking real good, how do you put the tomato cages on your lids?? Do you drill holes and push it all the way through???
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


The cages are stuck in the medium and its open on top so theres no lids


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> The cages are stuck in the medium and its open on top so theres no lids


Let me rephrase my question, how can I mount those cages on a netpot lid for a DWC grow? LOL sometimes I dont ask the right questions the 1st time. Up late and tired!

Peace
BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2011)

I would drill holes in the lid and slide it in, would work great i think


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

I guess it would since it shouldnt go all the way through cause they are angled, thanks HR! What type of Molasses do you use for your tea? I dont like Blackstrap Molasses, thats what I got. Do you ever put Orca in your teas?

Peace
BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2011)

No orca i cant remember the name off it lol

Hey on those cages you could cut the legs down so the first ring on the cage resting on the lid, this would keep it real stable
And there would still be 2 or 3 rings left to tie branchs to


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> No orca i cant remember the name off it lol
> 
> Hey on those cages you could cut the legs down so the first ring on the cage resting on the lid, this would keep it real stable
> And there would still be 2 or 3 rings left to tie branchs to


That sounds like a better idea.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I guess it would since it shouldnt go all the way through cause they are angled, thanks HR! What type of Molasses do you use for your tea? I dont like Blackstrap Molasses, thats what I got. Do you ever put Orca in your teas?
> 
> Peace
> BKB


Whats wrong with blackstrap that stuffs he shit. I use it and succanat when I make teas i run it in my waterfarm


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2011)

There's some other shit called high brix you can run its essentially plant sugars. Not sure if it works better han Molases but I'm sure it would work really good


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yah high brix is what i use thanks kron for reminding me lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Whats wrong with blackstrap that stuffs he shit. I use it and succanat when I make teas i run it in my waterfarm


I do to but would like to try something different. Plus I hate Glass bottles cause I broke my last bottle and what a efin mess....LOL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well beings that i can sleep iv been reading up on uc ( under current ) and im inpressed to say the least!
So much so that im thinking of retiring the ebb! And building a UC 16 site for my 10x14 room. The shear
Mass of growth and yield off those systems are crazy lol! And the truth is im bored of the ebb and want a
New chalenge.


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 30, 2011)

How do u build them hr...


----------



## cerberus (Dec 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well beings that i can sleep iv been reading up on uc ( under current ) and im inpressed to say the least!
> So much so that im thinking of retiring the ebb! And building a UC 16 site for my 10x14 room. The shear
> Mass of growth and yield off those systems are crazy lol! And the truth is im bored of the ebb and want a
> New chalenge.


go talk to kid tex at the bay. they have a whole UC section there. its good shit BUT everyone says its tricky to dial in and you do NOT want it to be your standalone for your first attempt.. have at least one ebb still going.. other than that these systems are straight fire! my next room will be UC fo SHO!

16? to much?! I know a dude here, that runs 3 plant with 3 600's and pulss 2.5-3lbs a harvest! hes a mmj patient here and runs 2 rooms with his alotted count of 12!! uc is dope


----------



## kamie (Dec 30, 2011)

wats going on HR? i read through the first 200 pages and then i started skimming through. are you still running only the AN nutes? did you finish building that room you were working on?


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well beings that i can sleep iv been reading up on uc ( under current ) and im inpressed to say the least!
> So much so that im thinking of retiring the ebb! And building a UC 16 site for my 10x14 room. The shear
> Mass of growth and yield off those systems are crazy lol! And the truth is im bored of the ebb and want a
> New chalenge.


That's what the fuck I am talking about too. I have two rooms that size ready to go. I read secrets of the westcoast dudes and I want to scrog like that using UC. When are you starting?
Definetly keep the ebb going until that bitch is dialed in.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 30, 2011)

kamie said:


> wats going on HR? i read through the first 200 pages and then i started skimming through. are you still running only the AN nutes? did you finish building that room you were working on?


Real close on the room, and yes an is still being use, the other tent is technoflora, and my next run is going to
Be dyna grow for a test


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 30, 2011)

cerberus said:


> go talk to kid tex at the bay. they have a whole UC section there. its good shit BUT everyone says its tricky to dial in and you do NOT want it to be your standalone for your first attempt.. have at least one ebb still going.. other than that these systems are straight fire! my next room will be UC fo SHO!
> 
> 16? to much?! I know a dude here, that runs 3 plant with 3 600's and pulss 2.5-3lbs a harvest! hes a mmj patient here and runs 2 rooms with his alotted count of 12!! uc is dope


Maybe il drop back to a 10 site uc. So am i geting in over my head here cause it looks so simple!
Only draw back i see is the shear volume of water running 24 in the system


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm alittle behind what's a uc site?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 30, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> I'm alittle behind what's a uc site?


UC = Undercurrent

http://www.cch2o.com


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 30, 2011)

What's the difference between that an uc? I noticed that it said it used pressure to recirculate it or something like that, also allowed for more dissolved oxygen in the water. But IMO wouldn't you be able to just beef up the ebb an grow an it'd be the same concept? I'm just not sure how it operates yet


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok just did a little research on it, and I'm thinkin you can convert your ebb and grow to it relatively easy. I think the hardest part would be is to recreate the controller bucket. Looks super bad ass though


----------



## cerberus (Dec 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Maybe il drop back to a 10 site uc. So am i geting in over my head here cause it looks so simple!
> Only draw back i see is the shear volume of water running 24 in the system


word. the water is everyones issue, your looking at a liter of air per gallon of water which could be a 100 liter air pump!! plus the appropriate rez temps are key.. I have been doing a shit ton of research on the UC and it is the future. but yeah its a lot trickier than it looks on the front, lots of A/C (when I said 3 plants and 3 600's i should have said 3 600's per plant..) Heath robinson does a UC grow too, google it BUT the tex guy know his shit, and that other place does have a good tight little UC community going..

i'm going to kick a uc room in about 12 weeks, just waiting for this ebb and flow to finish up so i can install a new mini-split for the gro-n-flo room and for the new UC room..

its cool shit.


insaneMJ, a convert would be silly, just build new..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 30, 2011)

From what i read 8 gal no less on the planter buckets and im not looking into altering my ebb in anywa, just
Incase i go back to it  as for lighting im thiking x8 600 in a 10x14 with 8 to 10 UC site and a 1 1/2 hp
Chiller and tea for bennys!


Hey cerberus can you post those links to those units in action?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow great info guys I love it


----------



## cerberus (Dec 30, 2011)

maine thread

texas kid

hope this doesn't ruffle to many feathers.. if it helps at all, i'm always thinking about this site when over at that other dirty dirty place 

word man! a chiller is paramount! its getting late on he right coast dog, i'll find heaths grow tommorow..


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I like to recycle what I have rather then buying a lot of the same products. The old system would have smaller pots yes, but from what I read for a 4-6 foot tall plant it only needs like 2 weeks of veg before the flip due to the increase of nutes/water uptake. So if you stuck with the smaller pots you'd be able to cut the veg time down even more because the plant wont be as big(3.5-4 ft). Then you'd be able to flip to flower quicker. Kinda like a flood table where you keep your plant number high while cutting down the veg time. Also it wouldn't be hard to convert it just drill a bunch of holes on the opposite side lol, since they have a drain hole already. Maybe I'm not grasping the full concept yet? Lol 

One things for sure, I love learning new techniques.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Dec 30, 2011)

Also I just looked at the price tag on them, your better off building your own for a 850$ price tag for a 4 pot site..


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Yay I have a new update up


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 31, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Also I just looked at the price tag on them, your better off building your own for a 850$ price tag for a 4 pot site..


No shit i just started looking at cost ugg


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hahahaha I am better off paying somebody else


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

anyone here can just pay me


hey kona...i miss yur super sexy avatar


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hahahaha I know, but I guss people have to start taking me seriously and shit hahahaha!!!!!!! check my thread out bro!!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahaha I know, but I guss people have to start taking me seriously and shit hahahaha!!!!!!! check my thread out bro!!!!!


 haha thats all good...i got rid of my sexy skank to to be more pro this year haha


ill check it out fo sho .... coem by the house of sativa and have a look


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't wait for the links. This is awesome. lmao.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 31, 2011)

gladstoned said:


> Can't wait for the links. This is awesome. lmao.


Links are on post #3099
been read for over a hour lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hehehe I can be both hahahaha!!!!


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Links are on post #3099
> been read for over a hour lol


Dope! Read right over it, thanks HR. Better go brew another pot and roll up another! lol


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 31, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahaha I know, but I guss people have to start taking me seriously and shit hahahaha!!!!!!! check my thread out bro!!!!!


You don't think we took the sexy avatar seriously? Well this way I can actually read what you typed, instead of staring at the avatar. lol.


----------



## cerberus (Dec 31, 2011)

glad that thread drop worked for everyone. buying the system is sillier than a convert 1 grand for tupperware and pvc pipe!! lol but reading and re-reading is a must! lol

peace


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> No shit i just started looking at cost ugg


RDWC has almost the same effect as those undercurrents you are talking about, and are super simple to build yourself


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> RDWC has almost the same effect as those undercurrents you are talking about, and are super simple to build yourself


Can you explain difference between two? And a basic build - briefly. 
Please


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

TBH i am not very good at explaining things. 

I really don't know what the technical difference is though.

whodatnation has a really good thread that breaks down his RDWC setups, also 4tatude built a really sick UC setup that he uses in his 4x4 tent.

I just look at stuff and try my best to interpret and recreate. Usually it works well for me.

Its how I earned the nickname "Cannagyver"


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> TBH i am not very good at explaining things.
> 
> I really don't know what the technical difference is though.
> 
> ...


Ok Thank You

OHHHHH, I get it. I thought it was like canna-giver, not canna-McGyver. LOL that's cool. (As the younger crowd says, who the fuck is McGyver?lol)


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Damn thats sad if this younger generation doesnt know who McGyver is. Go watch some netlix is what i would tell em  

Instead they got some stupid spoof comedy called Macgruber, wtf. Douches, lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well im way impressed with the uc and in TC thread he nets 4.5 off x8 girls with x2 1000 and x6 600 lol
Lot of light for that small space. I think i could do better though lol! Jk. Im going to build my setup for shure!
To fit my 10x14 perfect. X8 600s in a uc 10 site 8 gal buckets system, im going to have a 55gal top of res.
Plan is to change out the water every 2 weeks just the same as i do now!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well im way impressed with the uc and in TC thread he nets 4.5 off x8 girls with x2 1000 and x6 600 lol
> Lot of light for that small space. I think i could do better though lol! Jk. Im going to build my setup for shure!
> To fit my 10x14 perfect. X8 600s in a uc 10 site 8 gal buckets system, im going to have a 55gal top of res.
> Plan is to change out the water every 2 weeks just the same as i do now!


so about 1/2 lb per plant... i really think you check out whodats thread, 1 lb per 600 with his RDWC...


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

With 8 600's you should be shooting for an 8 lb yield...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 31, 2011)

If that layout gave me that i would strait trip lol


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> so about 1/2 lb per plant... i really think you check out whodats thread, 1 lb per 600 with his RDWC...


I agree. 4.5 for eight lights seems pretty low.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

How long were you planning on vegging for??


----------



## cerberus (Dec 31, 2011)

you can get enourmous numbers of an UC system for sure. sounds like you got a good game plan going and frankly i'd much rather see you have a go at it (AND DOCUMENT THAT SHIT!) before i had my go anyways.. lol 4.5 is a low ball goal, not a bad thing but the # some guys pull is down right silly, and its not chemy or fucked with to get it that way, just huge root mass! lol

pump pumps and more pumps 

edit:
and A/C lots and lots of A/C lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

Wishing you and your family a Happy and Healthy New Year 2012!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Wishing you and your family a Happy and Healthy New Year 2012!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Thanks bro!

@bill thinking three weeks in a smaller uc system then move them over to the big one


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 31, 2011)

Well with your turn out it looks like your new year will be very happy! I am most impressed..


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> @bill thinking three weeks in a smaller uc system then move them over to the big one


You would prolly only need 5 gall buckets then


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yay got some good buds from the dispensary hehhehehhee!!!!!


----------



## berrykid (Jan 1, 2012)

wow 8lb off of 12 plants how the f$ck i got a 8 site uc comeing in there 13g buckets i dnt have 8x600 but i got 4x1000watters thats gon be a nice set up HR


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 1, 2012)

berrykid said:


> wow 8lb off of 12 plants how the f$ck i got a 8 site uc comeing in there 13g buckets i dnt have 8x600 but i got 4x1000watters thats gon be a nice set up HR


Hope so! Its going to take me some time to build it and dial it in before i putthe first run in! 

Happy new year riuand friends!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yay Happy New Year!!!!!!!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I'ma stick to the ebb an grow for atleast another year, I wanna get this dialed in before I switch it up. I think once I get this dialed in completely, if i were to switch it out to the uc it would alittle easier because you know what Bennie an nutes to use. Then I think the hardest part would be to compensate for the increased nute uptake.
Happy new year, hopefully your not all hung over like me. Had a little too much to drink last night. Lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yah im hurting today! Drank alot of crown ugg! And fired off a shit tonof fire works to


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hahahahhaa I am feelin ya hr lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol, yeah I watched 4 firework displays it was pretty legit. I kept on mixin alcohol so that's probably why I'm hurtin lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ya I think I am gonna take another shot hahahaha and smoke my bong lol  Done working for the night watered and did my update now I can maybe relax hahah yeah right!!!! Oh ya I orderd a fan a ducting too!!!!!!


----------



## kamie (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey HR, how far are you keeping your hoods from the canopy? You still aimimg for 68 temps?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

Im geting 65 in the tents now  and with 6 600 in the tent i keep them all the way up theres plenty of light!


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 2, 2012)

So I now know of this thread. Time to learn.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> So I now know of this thread. Time to learn.


Lots of reading and viewing but well worth it!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

hehehe yes it is!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> hehehe yes it is!!!


Aw kona your so kind


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Aw kona your so kind



Right? and she still hasnt come over got a free edi and a fat smoke sesh lmao.


on page 37....THIS IS TOUGH lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

HEHEHEHE noswag we will meet soon buddy


----------



## kamie (Jan 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im geting 65 in the tents now  and with 6 600 in the tent i keep them all the way up theres plenty of light!


Hey HR,
Is it okay to keep the temps that low? I always assumed 68 was the best. I had another friend who said 80 was good because it drinks alot but yea... Thats hott. Mines been around 79 but its cuz i didnt install the ducting for the aircooled. I got em in last nite and its sitting 72. Im running 6 1k xxxl magnum and i have them about 2-3 feet away from the canopy. On my last run by week 3 and 4 i had it about less than half feet away from the canopy without burns but that time i had 4 1k and rooms temps were usually 65-68. I thought with 600's you can put that right on top of the canopy no? I wanna try dimming my ballast to 750 and try that. Im going into week 2 of flower so maybe in a week or two if i decide to try. Also do you do all sprays right before lights out? Spidermite sprays and pm sprays etc. I always thought i had to wait till lights are off and walk in with a green light to do that. Is 1 hr before lights out okay to spray or is that too much time? With 54 plants i feel like i need to make sure i have everything covered


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

I know people talk about sticking the light right on top of the buds, but there is a point where it is too close. I try to keep the 600 watt at least 16" from the the tops. My plants start growing funny if they get much closer than that. I could probably have the plants 1" from the bulb/glass but they get bleached out, and the growth gets grnarly. More I grow the more I realize less is more. On the temperature 65 is fine. 

Spraying the plants after lights out is just asking for mold imo. RH usually goes up at night the way it is due to the fact the temp drops. I'm not sure on that one though.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

@ kamie 65f seems to work great! I think 65 to 70 is great i dont like going above it! 



@ hornedfrog. Whats up brotha! How grow going?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems to be doing real well. I'm hoping to get some serious weight out of these chronic plants I got going. They are starting to plump up real nice. I'm also making a 140 site aero cloner to see if I can get enough success out of it to make it work. I really think 2lbs in that 3x3 tray is possible after seeing these chronics I have going. Even if I have to veg them for 3 week to do it, it will be worth it imo. That would be a total of 4lbs off 1200 watts. If I'm successful I might expand to 2400 watts :O


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

Going big! Thats good its working out man.


----------



## kamie (Jan 2, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I know people talk about sticking the light right on top of the buds, but there is a point where it is too close. I try to keep the 600 watt at least 16" from the the tops. My plants start growing funny if they get much closer than that. I could probably have the plants 1" from the bulb/glass but they get bleached out, and the growth gets grnarly. More I grow the more I realize less is more. On the temperature 65 is fine.
> 
> Spraying the plants after lights out is just asking for mold imo. RH usually goes up at night the way it is due to the fact the temp drops. I'm not sure on that one though.


My last run i sprayed 1 hr after lights out, but then i thought it was because if i sprayed when the lights are on i thought i would burn it. i did have trouble with a lil PM later on. i just made sure when i sprayed i had good ventilation. 10 in. vortex for air in and 10 in max fan for air out. i also have 2 oscilating fans on high. but knowing now that i shouldn't seems great cuz i hated spraying in the dark with the green light. i just want to know whats the time frame i can spray before lights out. any suggestions?

as for temp its really cold in the bay area right now but with 6 lights it heats up quick when lights are on. my other question is when lights are off my temps are around 50-55 is that okay? thats with both air in and out on full blast. my time schedule is 5pm on to 5am off so when its on i have it full blast and when i wake up around 9am i usually adjust the fans to low. you guys think i should leave it on full blast all the time?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

Might throw a heater in there you dont want it that cold and no more that a 10 degree difference between night and day!


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2012)

im still skimming threw this thread,lots of good info.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

genuity said:


> im still skimming threw this thread,lots of good info.


Awsome genuity thanks for taking the time


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 2, 2012)

KamIe I had similar questions before. What I did when it drops under 70, is just sit in the room until the temp drops under what you prefer, so that way you know how long it takes. Then you can install a timer with a heater in the room. So for my room. After 2 1/2 hours of lights out the temp will drop to under 63 then it kicks on for 4 hours and shuts off, which brings my room temp back up to 76. Since I'm on vacation I'm not able to dial it in completely but it works. Or if your lazy just go to homedepot and buy a plug-in thermostat and you'll be able to plug in a heater and it'll be more accurate then a timer based system. Also if your spraying for mites, you never wanna do it with lights on cause it'll burn em' I've done it lol. Unless it's ment to be used as a foiler with the lights on, most products are pretty specific about that. What I did was add a little bit of my bug killer with my liquid light/ saturator since the product is ment to be used as soon as the lights kick on, that allows me to spray when I need to regardless if lights are on or off.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 2, 2012)

Ohh also I'm never ever a pestimistic, but 4ps for 1200 watts is super high expectation IMO? Lol I like to shoot for 3/4 to 1 p per thousand. But I guess it's all about the techniques your using and veg time... Etc.. I'm curious to see who has pulled the highest yield with 1x400, 1x600, and 1x1000. Maybe I can borrow some of your techniques lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> Ohh also I'm never ever a pestimistic, but 4ps for 1200 watts is super high expectation IMO? Lol I like to shoot for 3/4 to 1 p per thousand. But I guess it's all about the techniques your using and veg time... Etc.. I'm curious to see who has pulled the highest yield with 1x400, 1x600, and 1x1000. Maybe I can borrow some of your techniques lol


Oh I know, but I think with doing single cola sog, and using one of the best yielding plants around it might be possible. I really don't know at this point though.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 2, 2012)

Ohhh single colas in a sog would definately produce, my friends gettin 1 3/4 p per 3x3 table with 1 thousand


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

If all goes well i can get 1 per 600


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol, well I already knew that HR  my highest so far is 1p with 1 thousand with 4 plants. Which was my most recent run. I hope my numbers continue to climb.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> Lol, well I already knew that HR  my highest so far is 1p with 1 thousand with 4 plants. Which was my most recent run. I hope my numbers continue to climb.



View attachment 1969707View attachment 1969709View attachment 1969710 

This is why I think the 2lbs in a 3x3 is possible. I currently have 36 plants in a 3x3, but they aren't all this strain (chronic). I think if I put all chronics in there I could get over 2lbs honestly. I expect these two plants to weigh right around 1 oz dry. These are at 5 weeks flowering. around 4-5 more to go!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah but isnt Chronic known as a high yielder with lower potency?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah but isnt Chronic known as a high yielder with lower potency?


Depends who you ask. It has some really good genes. I think its a good day time smoke. It smells really floral, looks good pretty hairy, and yields a ton. I would say I have smoked more potent stuff, but a lot of the really potent stuff leaves me too high to get anything done anyway. I know a lot of people in the UK love this strain. I wonder if its just perception? A lot of people say it isn't very potent, but compared to what??? Also, a lot of people who say that I'm guessing have never smoked it.

I also picked my pheno for potency, and yield.


----------



## kamie (Jan 2, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> KamIe I had similar questions before. What I did when it drops under 70, is just sit in the room until the temp drops under what you prefer, so that way you know how long it takes. Then you can install a timer with a heater in the room. So for my room. After 2 1/2 hours of lights out the temp will drop to under 63 then it kicks on for 4 hours and shuts off, which brings my room temp back up to 76. Since I'm on vacation I'm not able to dial it in completely but it works. Or if your lazy just go to homedepot and buy a plug-in thermostat and you'll be able to plug in a heater and it'll be more accurate then a timer based system. Also if your spraying for mites, you never wanna do it with lights on cause it'll burn em' I've done it lol. Unless it's ment to be used as a foiler with the lights on, most products are pretty specific about that. What I did was add a little bit of my bug killer with my liquid light/ saturator since the product is ment to be used as soon as the lights kick on, that allows me to spray when I need to regardless if lights are on or off.


i just picked up a digital timer at home depot for 15 bucks. so if i had my temps at 65 on it would be okay to have temps at 55 off?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love my timer


----------



## ELWOOD73 (Jan 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well beings that i can sleep iv been reading up on uc ( under current ) and im inpressed to say the least!
> So much so that im thinking of retiring the ebb! And building a UC 16 site for my 10x14 room. The shear
> Mass of growth and yield off those systems are crazy lol! And the truth is im bored of the ebb and want a
> New chalenge.


That's what I'm seriously thinking about building in my 12x18 Room but I can't decideon a layout cuz my entire op will have to Fit in there but like you said there are heavy yeilders from what I read I'm pretty convinced


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Depends who you ask. It has some really good genes. I think its a good day time smoke. It smells really floral, looks good pretty hairy, and yields a ton. I would say I have smoked more potent stuff, but a lot of the really potent stuff leaves me too high to get anything done anyway. I know a lot of people in the UK love this strain. I wonder if its just perception? A lot of people say it isn't very potent, but compared to what??? Also, a lot of people who say that I'm guessing have never smoked it.
> 
> I also picked my pheno for potency, and yield.


Word man, I would love to try it, I wasnt trying to knock your choice or nothing, I just thought of it as a more commercial strain, thats all. Imma come cruis through your thread so i dont clog up HR's


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hehehehehe I am really wanting that ok hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 3, 2012)

55 will make your stuff turn purps.. Depending on the strain it can also slow down development. Or even stunt it. I keep my room min temp at 63.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree im thinking my lows are causing this run to suck lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 3, 2012)

With lower temps the plants tend to absorb more of the nutes rather then the water. And this is why I think it effects your yields. With less water being absorbed into the plant, the less it has to work with to beef it up or swell up. Since plants are known to have large amounts of water in them. Shit some Strains of Lettus can be upwards of 70% water.


----------



## cerberus (Jan 3, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> With lower temps the plants tend to absorb more of the nutes rather then the water. And this is why I think it effects your yields. With less water being absorbed into the plant, the less it has to work with to beef it up or swell up. Since plants are known to have large amounts of water in them. Shit some Strains of Lettus can be upwards of 70% water.


shit you have 75% water content


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

View attachment 1972130View attachment 1972131View attachment 1972132so here are my firestaters  i think there looking awsome!!


View attachment 1972134View attachment 1972133View attachment 1972135and the BC GOD BUDS 3 out of 10 beans  not so good but better than nothing!!



View attachment 1972138View attachment 1972137lemon stompers 2 out of 5, the other 3 had roots but no sign yet!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> With lower temps the plants tend to absorb more of the nutes rather then the water. And this is why I think it effects your yields. With less water being absorbed into the plant, the less it has to work with to beef it up or swell up. Since plants are known to have large amounts of water in them. Shit some Strains of Lettus can be upwards of 70% water.


Statement makes no sense, you mind trying to clarify what you are trying to say....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not a bad start HR. lets hope some more beans pop huh.

Damn with that low of a germ % i would be asking for a refund, lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay go HR love watching them grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Not a bad start HR. lets hope some more beans pop huh.
> 
> Damn with that low of a germ % i would be asking for a refund, lol.


the bc bud depot beans were dated 09 when I got them and yes I would like a refund, its just bad bis
to off 09 beans and not tell you first, one reason im not geting BCBUDDEPOT beans anymore!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

I know of another BC Bud depot  Different BC though, lol.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 3, 2012)

What I'm saying is that when you run lower temperatures the plant absorbs more of the nutrients versus the water. It's pretty evident when you do hydroponics. I was running my ebb and grow right before I stopped the average room temp was 67. Versus in the summer peaks at 80. Now with that being said I can not only visually see how much water their absorbing due to the water levels in the resi, but my Tds meter reads the amount of trace elements in the water. And on average in the summer I actually have to add extra water to the resi to compenstate for the water uptake versus in the winter where I don't have to add as much to last just as long if not longer.. Im not saying I have thee answer, but this is my hypothesis. Do enough runs with different climate settings an you start to see the differences.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

View attachment 1972250View attachment 1972251View attachment 1972252View attachment 1972253View attachment 1972254future moms got there first dose of flora nova at 400ppm


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> What I'm saying is that when you run lower temperatures the plant absorbs more of the nutrients versus the water. It's pretty evident when you do hydroponics. I was running my ebb and grow right before I stopped the average room temp was 67. Versus in the summer peaks at 80. Now with that being said I can not only visually see how much water their absorbing due to the water levels in the resi, but my Tds meter reads the amount of trace elements in the water. And on average in the summer I actually have to add extra water to the resi to compenstate for the water uptake versus in the winter where I don't have to add as much to last just as long if not longer.. Im not saying I have thee answer, but this is my hypothesis. Do enough runs with different climate settings an you start to see the differences.


What I am asking is, why would taking up more nutes and less water affect a plants yield? Negatively or positvely for that matter.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol, ohh ok.. Well the reason why I have that hypothesis as well is because I notice when my plants don't absorb the same amount in the summer as they do in the winter my yield is cut down by about a 1/4 p to 3 oz per light in the winter. And I'm assuming the water content in the plants does contribute to the mass it has.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

View attachment 1972261!View attachment 1972268View attachment 1972273View attachment 1972270View attachment 1972262View attachment 1972265View attachment 1972266View attachment 1972271View attachment 1972274View attachment 1972256View attachment 1972255View attachment 1972258View attachment 1972259View attachment 1972260View attachment 1972275tent #2 technoflora nutes ppms 1250 ph 5.8 just starting to show signs of flower  that last pic is my sickling lol kinda geting better, it has 3 more day to get better or its gone!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 3, 2012)

As a lot of people know plants tend to slow down in colder temperatures which also leads me to think that the reason why they absorb more nutes then water is because their trying to stay sufficient enough to live and develope, rather then growing a lot faster and thus taking in more water. Lol, I'm glad your not just taking my word for it, and asking me why I think the way I do. Things tend to come out better when you have a chance to explain your theory.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 3, 2012)

The technoflora is the bc line right?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

View attachment 1972289View attachment 1972290View attachment 1972291View attachment 1972293some MILF porn lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> The technoflora is the bc line right?


yep..............................!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> Lol, ohh ok.. Well the reason why I have that hypothesis as well is because I notice when my plants don't absorb the same amount in the summer as they do in the winter my yield is cut down by about a 1/4 p to 3 oz per light in the winter. And I'm assuming the water content in the plants does contribute to the mass it has.


How though, when you dry and cure a plant before its done, Most of its water weight is gone by then. At that point it doesnt matter how much water is in the plant.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol, I always get that confused with the general hydro brand floranova


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 3, 2012)

I added more to the next part which will IMO should clear up the reason why the mass is less during yield.. I see where your going with the last statement though that's why I added more to hopefully clear that up before you posted again. 
I'm curious, do you have a difference with water absorbsion with different temps? Have you done your own testing? Reason why im asking is cause it's like 21 questions right now an like I said it's a hypothesis I'm not a scientist..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> As a lot of people know plants tend to slow down in colder temperatures which also leads me to think that the reason why they absorb more nutes then water is because their trying to stay sufficient enough to live and develope, rather then growing a lot faster and thus taking in more water. Lol, I'm glad your not just taking my word for it, and asking me why I think the way I do. Things tend to come out better when you have a chance to explain your theory.



I see where you are going with your cause and effect, Im just not sure they are connected, or that your cause and effect are in the right order.

In the winter there are cooler temperatures which causes plants to transpire more slowly, hence the lower amount of water uptake. In the Summer it is HOT, and plants transpire quickly which leads to them drinking a lot of water. 

I think the yield is enitrely strain dependent.

Some strains I have yield better in the cold, and some yield better in the heat.

My Acapulco is hating this winter grow, and she isnt putting out shit. But during the summer is 100 degree weather she was loving it.

My Colored strains love the Cold, and only look there best when grown during the winter.

Its all about what you are growing, your genetics... Without good genetics you are never going to get far.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

View attachment 1972300View attachment 1972305View attachment 1972314View attachment 1972318View attachment 1972320View attachment 1972321View attachment 1972323View attachment 1972324View attachment 1972327View attachment 1972316View attachment 1972311View attachment 1972301View attachment 1972303View attachment 1972304
tent #1 bud porn


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes I completely agree with that, I just couldn't find a way to say it properly lol. Which IMO what you just said would affect the water uptake. And the plant would just naturally absorb the nutes as needed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

normaly I yield large in winter month but this run sucks


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im such a stoner, i just now realized you were a mod  lol


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great bud porn hr....


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 3, 2012)

Tomorrow I'll be headed home. So I can't wait to see how my new runs doing. Been close to 12 days now with me :/ I'm nervous to walk into my room tomorrow


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am very much enjoying your Camera skills, and your bud porn. Your help with BKB and his slime problem was invaluable. 

What strain are those, im guessing some kinda kush?


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 3, 2012)

What are you shooting with HR? looks super clean.





*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hellraizer30 again.




*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Orange kush, dump truck, white widow are in the tents, and my clones that are rooting are all a strain called no name!
And seeds are firestarter, god bud, lemon stomper!

Also going to be starting a thread for Gage green genetics testers


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Should be some nice stuff to work with, you gonna get to grow the grapestomper?


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to see that firestarter, If your grow shows me the kief is literally falling off the leaf pheno, then I will try my hardest to buy them lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Should be some nice stuff to work with, you gonna get to grow the grapestomper?


Im hoping for something like it but any gage green strains will be killer! We dont get to pick they just send


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> I want to see that firestarter, If your grow shows me the kief is literally falling off the leaf pheno, then I will try my hardest to buy them lol


Cz still has them in stock


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Cz still has them in stock



SOUL CRUSHHHHIIINNGGGGG


ahaha, dont worry, soon my time will come.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yah the big guy been off for days now


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

How common do you think heavy Trich coverage on Fan leaves is.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How common do you think heavy Trich coverage on Fan leaves is.



Not very often. Only very few strains that I've ever seen in person exhibit such resin production, that firestarter sounds like one of em apparently,,,


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

H.R. May I post a photo or two


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Not very often. Only very few strains that I've ever seen in person exhibit such resin production, that firestarter sounds like one of em apparently,,,


You are close to me I believe. I got something for you


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shure bill


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cougar Kush F1 # 6 Day 16 12/12

Cougar Kush F1 # 1 Fan Leaf


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahahaha he loves his Cougar!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

You Know it. 
i dont mean to brag i dont mean to boast 
but we like hot butter on our breakfast toast


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You Know it.
> i dont mean to brag i dont mean to boast
> but we like hot butter on our breakfast toast


Grow my weed like an erector
Love the cougars like Billcollector 


Wait whattt someone extremely resectable has something for me? woah woah woah lol


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 3, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> hahahaha he loves his cougar!!!!!


hell i think i love his cougar....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok so i just got word that im geting Mendo Montage F2 and the Chemdawg D x Grape Stomper OG.

Will start the thread as soon as there in hand  this is going to be awsome!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Lol That Chemdawg x Grapestomper sounds so much like my Chemband x Grape Kush 

A side by side would be very interesting


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 4, 2012)

God you guys have so many good beans, jealousy.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

Unless im mistaking chemdog d x grape stomper Og is sun maiden? And mendo montage looks so tasty 

Il have to ask skunkmunkie to be shure


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 4, 2012)

I mean like Mendo Montage?


Do you realize how long I've been trying to get them beans. FUUUUUU

Sun maiden genetics sound so amazing, but for some reason doesnt seem too appealing to me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

I havnt seen mendo up on any sites for sale! Maybe i missed it? Dont think it would be a tester if it was up for sale though


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmm maybe the mendo they dropped at the tude and sold out of was a F1, your getting F2's correct? More stability FTW lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

F2's are less stable IMO.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 4, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> F2's are less stable IMO.



Now I'm confuzzled.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep mendo montage f2 and the tudes are f1s


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 4, 2012)

Im so jollo


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaha I love you guys LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see a new thread HR!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 4, 2012)

Lol, ima be ordering the same strain tomorrow! No one buy it!! Lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2012)

its looking very good for you hell,them new genetics from GGG,will be nice.
f2=more selection


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Ok so i just got word that im geting Mendo Montage F2 and the Chemdawg D x Grape Stomper OG.
> 
> Will start the thread as soon as there in hand  this is going to be awsome!


So did m4k say those were the testers? If so then the cd x sd cross is not sun maiden.. Sun maiden the grape stomper was the mom (also sun maiden completed testing thats why iys for sale)but it seems like u got the chem d mom gsog dad.. A new cross


billcollector99 said:


> Lol That Chemdawg x Grapestomper sounds so much like my Chemband x Grape Kush
> 
> A side by side would be very interesting


yeah a side by side of those two would be interesting.. Especially since these are testers and they were bred with powerhouse parents.... I would like to even see that strain go up with my grapestomper x Ny Jo og and oaksterdam purple kush x Ny Jo og.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 4, 2012)

All that Green Fire, you guys will see why me & Genuity love Gage gear so much very soon. Key & M4k have the breeding locked in tight and the quality & freshness is through the roof on their lines.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

@skunk
@wyte
@genuity

Thanks alot


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So did m4k say those were the testers? If so then the cd x sd cross is not sun maiden.. Sun maiden the grape stomper was the mom (also sun maiden completed testing thats why iys for sale)but it seems like u got the chem d mom gsog dad.. A new cross
> yeah a side by side of those two would be interesting.. Especially since these are testers and they were bred with powerhouse parents.... I would like to even see that strain go up with my grapestomper x Ny Jo og and oaksterdam purple kush x Ny Jo og.


I should have CBxGK F2's in a few weeks


----------



## OldLuck (Jan 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see the new grow.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 4, 2012)

Apperently someone bought it out... assholes... lol 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/500452-blue-dream-coco-12x6-2x1000.html#post6876804 <--- coco run I started a new thread. 
check it out.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> Apperently someone bought it out... assholes... lol
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/500452-blue-dream-coco-12x6-2x1000.html#post6876804 <--- coco run I started a new thread.
> check it out.


Thanks for the tip I got some...LOL just kidding bro, seems every strain you put up here gets sold out.

Peace

BKB


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Lol, I was just about to say, send me a seed... dont be greedy... lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 5, 2012)

What's a good seed bank to order from. I've been tryin to buy my seeds threw attitudes, but as soon as I find my strain, bam! Out of stock. Lol I even had one that said it was in stock as soon as I finish ordering, their already out lol.


----------



## fumble (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey there HR. Just stopping by to say HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! Hope all is well with you


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 5, 2012)

fumble said:


> Hey there HR. Just stopping by to say HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! Hope all is well with you


Thanks fumble  hope you have a good new year to!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yay Fumble Can't wait to see ya girl!!!!!!


----------



## NightbirdX (Jan 5, 2012)

What up HR. THanks for the tips in my thread the other day. I was beginning to think no one would come to my aid, lol.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 5, 2012)

HR, You are the shit to me.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 5, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/500735-konacali-420-party-all-invited.html


----------



## cerberus (Jan 6, 2012)

lets see what i learned fro you.. 

https://www.rollitup.org/maine-patients/500519-white-russians-mmj-grow.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> What's a good seed bank to order from. I've been tryin to buy my seeds threw attitudes, but as soon as I find my strain, bam! Out of stock. Lol I even had one that said it was in stock as soon as I finish ordering, their already out lol.


BK-BC seeds. LOL


----------



## kamie (Jan 7, 2012)

hey HR,

have you tried drying in a dry rack? im bout to chop my chem dawg and was debating if i should use a dry rack instead of hanging each branch. whats are your thoughts on this?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 7, 2012)

I like hang drying, but i do use a drying rack for leaf and smack stuff


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey HR I was wondering if you could school me on the t'5's. I'm about to get some real veggin lights but I don't wanna get the wrong lights.. Any tips?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 8, 2012)

All mine a 8bulb t5 hydro farms there better price and kick ass stay away from bad ass quantoms and sunlight ones


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 8, 2012)

Cool cool, I actually bought a 4 bulb system from Hydrofarm, it can expand too so im happy about that. I'm gonna be building my other rooms here pretty soon, gettin pretty amped up!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 8, 2012)

My 4x4 veg has x2 8 bulb hydrofarm lights above it! 

My plans for uc system are gunna be put on hold till summer  lack of funds lol
So to boost my veg scene up a bit im striping out all the stuff in my 4x8 tent and
Puting in a ebb&grow in it, reasons for this are larger area for plants to root in!
Plus there zero transplant just slide out and slide in  no stress= better yields in
The end.

Gen. Layout
10x14 bloom room= 6 to 8 600s and replaying all bulbs to digi lux hps.

10x10 bloom tent= 6 600s also going to digi lux bulbs hps

4x8 veg tent= x3 8bulb t5 hydrofarms pannels

My bloom tent will be just my gage green test tent  lots of good gunna come out of it !


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow thats a good setup........


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome HR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MYWhat? (Jan 8, 2012)

Now that's what I want to see !! Helraizer growing tree's 

I just harvested my room, with 4 diesel and 2 critical+. Check it out ! (link in sig)


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 8, 2012)

That's a nice veg set up, I wanna have the similar setup when im done. I think I'm going to gohead and customize my ebb an grow to make it similar to the uc system. I plan on cutting holes on opposite sites of the current hole on the outer bucket. This way I can cut out the T connections. But idk how I would do the pumps yet.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Love it HR always a good show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 9, 2012)

Hr got my cz account validated! Thank yoouuuuuu


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 9, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Hr got my cz account validated! Thank yoouuuuuu


No problem and enjoy there some kill that just was listed


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha hell u r going to be a busy man. I look outward to seeing some monsters. I'm coming over when they are finish so I can be a strain hunter .. Saying its smells like pine lol.. Post on YouTube lmao.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well with a bit of work and some diy I finished my make shift hydro setup for my moms  pics soon to come!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hehehehehehehehe yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go HR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jski9999 (Jan 9, 2012)

I saw waaaay back in the beginning of this thread that you are running h202 @ believe you said 225 ml per 55 ga. Was wondering what percent h202 you use if it's diluted etc. I've tried the block thing it's ok. Run air to the buckets works great till around the third week of flower then the buckets separate and I'm mopping floors. thanx.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 9, 2012)

jski9999 said:


> I saw waaaay back in the beginning of this thread that you are running h202 @ believe you said 225 ml per 55 ga. Was wondering what percent h202 you use if it's diluted etc. I've tried the block thing it's ok. Run air to the buckets works great till around the third week of flower then the buckets separate and I'm mopping floors. thanx.


When i was using h202 its was 29%
can you give me more info on this third week flooding?


----------



## jski9999 (Jan 9, 2012)

I run 4" airstones between the buckets, once the roots get to a certain size there's no where for the air to go so it spits out between the buckets taking nutes with it. Wouldn't call it flooding, annoying for sure. Doesn't always happen I've gone full cycle without issue. Other times like the batch I just sent in two weeks ago, it happened in two weeks. I can tell ya the benefits in veg are huge. I have the same size plants in 3 week I used to have in four. Flower? Juries still out on that one.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

jski9999 said:


> I run 4" airstones between the buckets, once the roots get to a certain size there's no where for the air to go so it spits out between the buckets taking nutes with it. Wouldn't call it flooding, annoying for sure. Doesn't always happen I've gone full cycle without issue. Other times like the batch I just sent in two weeks ago, it happened in two weeks. I can tell ya the benefits in veg are huge. I have the same size plants in 3 week I used to have in four. Flower? Juries still out on that one.


Sounds like your buckets were too full...


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hehehehe!!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

jski9999 said:


> I run 4" airstones between the buckets, once the roots get to a certain size there's no where for the air to go so it spits out between the buckets taking nutes with it. Wouldn't call it flooding, annoying for sure. Doesn't always happen I've gone full cycle without issue. Other times like the batch I just sent in two weeks ago, it happened in two weeks. I can tell ya the benefits in veg are huge. I have the same size plants in 3 week I used to have in four. Flower? Juries still out on that one.


So your running air in between the outer and inner bucket! Is there left over standing water in the buckets after each flood?
I raise my bucket 2 in to make shure there zero water left over, but i have been thinking of running a air stone to each
Bucket and set a timer to the pump to cycle on during flood times. The air pushing water out seems like a draw back but
If you turned down the amout of air going in might solve this.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 10, 2012)

now thats a setup...sweet grow rooms hr...


hellraizer30 said:


> My 4x4 veg has x2 8 bulb hydrofarm lights above it!
> 
> My plans for uc system are gunna be put on hold till summer  lack of funds lol
> So to boost my veg scene up a bit im striping out all the stuff in my 4x8 tent and
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks kev! I just order a d7000 nikon aswell combined with my 105mm vr macro lense and a r1 speedlight i should be taking
Super kill pics, but i got to figure out the setings in this thing lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 10, 2012)

just made a list on the thread take a look mate


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

love my boys!!!!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 10, 2012)

I've seen the ebb sets with the air stones in em' seems like a great idea to help keep the water air raided. But I keep on thinkin of the uc system which allows a fresh supply of water an nuts not just oxygen.. I'm still in the middle of customizing my ebb an grow. Once I'm done though I hope it doesn't back fire lol. I was curious too, with the uc system is it a flood and drain cycle or just a constant supply of water & nutes?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

Constant water level alway being replaced with new fresh water


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 10, 2012)

So when you say a constant fresh water, does that mean your replacing the water daily or weekly? I assume since it goes threw nutes faster you'd have to do it atleast weekly?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehehehheehehe HR I got great news today hehehehe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> So when you say a constant fresh water, does that mean your replacing the water daily or weekly? I assume since it goes threw nutes faster you'd have to do it atleast weekly?


Well to start off in uc you use half the nute levels you would in a ebb! The 8 gal 8 bucket uc system uses 98 gal. And needs to
Be topped off with frest plain water daily to control water level, this is done by a float switch connected to a large fresh water
Res. I have read that in the peak of bloom a 8 site uc setup can burn 30 gal a day and adding back nutes strait to the system
Not the res is needed, plus ph control to. As for weekly or by weekly system clean outs, ive read theres no need to due to the
Amount of fresh going in  during transition from veg to bloom you do a clean out and flush! One reason im thinking why to use
Half strength is the roots are constantly in fresh nutes.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehehheehehe HR I got great news today hehehehe


Whats that kona?


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, well me n my local hydro store guy have been lookin at modifying mine and so far I'm going to just bore holes on opposite sides of the buckets then I bought a 350 gph inline pump to return it back to the controller bucket. I should have it modified completely by Saturday hopefully. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

2 or 5 gal buckets?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

View attachment 1987590View attachment 1987592View attachment 1987594View attachment 1987596View attachment 1987598View attachment 1987600View attachment 1987597View attachment 1987601View attachment 1987602View attachment 1987605View attachment 1987608View attachment 1987604View attachment 1987610so heres a update on my clone  took 50 cuts and 10days later theres 50 ready 100% and they look way better
than the ones I was getting for a friend!!


----------



## fumble (Jan 10, 2012)

High HR. The babies are looking good there. 50/50? Awesome. My fav is number 11


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

View attachment 1987618View attachment 1987619View attachment 1987622View attachment 1987624View attachment 1987628View attachment 1987631View attachment 1987633View attachment 1987626
heres my make shift top drip setup to supply nutes to my moms pretty basic setup


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

View attachment 1987642View attachment 1987648View attachment 1987650View attachment 1987644View attachment 1987646View attachment 1987647View attachment 1987652heres a update on tent #2


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

View attachment 1987660View attachment 1987663View attachment 1987665some bud porn from tent #1


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking good HR, nice success rate on your clones


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay good job like always heheheheehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awww sorry HR too much of a whore for ya hehehehehe  You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol its all good kona!

To those of you wondering why the rest of the clones aint in blocks yet! Well i ran out of blocks that were soaked,
I never thought they would all root lol so im soaking 6 more and the rest go to the trash! I know that sucks but
I have no room for them with the tester on the way


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just got word that my testers have arrived so the new thread il fire up soon


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 11, 2012)

ill say it again ..your a bad ass grower...rep.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks dsb


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thanks dsb


heres one for you...


[video=youtube;chBtFyMP2SA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=chBtFyMP2SA[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice dsb lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 11, 2012)

hehehehehe I feel ya HR I need more soil and I need some rapid rooters hehehehe for some clones hehhehee yay!!!


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice dsb lol


think i posted that up in my drunk days....just cant remember....i havent drank in over 2 months now.....


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 11, 2012)

Hr, bout to be in here alot asking you questions as to next grow.....


is No swags first round with hydro.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Hr, bout to be in here alot asking you questions as to next grow.....
> 
> 
> is No swags first round with hydro.


Im always here! To help, are you planning on doing a thread?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> think i posted that up in my drunk days....just cant remember....i havent drank in over 2 months now.....


Good to hear dsb and stick with it, even when times get rough


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im always here! To help, are you planning on doing a thread?



Yea, gunna def put up a grow journal.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Yea, gunna def put up a grow journal.


Sweet, any idea on the type of hydro setup your thinking of?


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 11, 2012)

The 2 gal buckets. If it doesn't run smooth then I'll upgrade to 5 gallons and bore out 1 inch holes. I figure that the the 350 pump should be sufficient enough for my set up. Ima do a 24 or 30 pot set up depending on the situation. Any tips you can think of so far? Lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Not realy insane your going into this and paving the road! That i could very well follow  but any ideas i might think of
Il toss your way

Also updates alittle ways back


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah I just saw that, shit looks bomb as always. I just got a master Kush cut and I couldn't help myself so I went back an got the dj shorts blue berry Kush cut too. I got a nice strain collection now . But I think im droppin the church. Probably do my last run on it for my outdoor garden this year an get some beasts.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.420magazine.com/gallery/data/829/medium/IMG_012313.jpg http://www.420magazine.com/gallery/data/829/medium/IMG_006910.jpg


Epic.... Is all I have to say lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Love the uc


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol, I'm thinkin now I'm going to have to bore out atleast 1 inch holes on the 2gal buckets in order for it to flow right. I'ma start off with 1/2 inch first an do a test run, and bore it out bigger if neccessary. Gonna take some work for sure. But I'm super excited because I know this will help increase my yield.
You got me stuck on this shit now hr... lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Its easy to get stuck on it lol theres no better way to grow in hydro in my book!


----------



## MYWhat? (Jan 11, 2012)

The top drip, gravity drain you set up for your mom's looks great Hellraizer. Simple and effective. The feed and drain lines empty so there is nothing in the lines to heat up. The roots get optimum air from the nutrient solution and when drained. They can be feed more often, then a typical flood and drain. What's your timer set at for feeding? 
 
I'm not trying to stir the pot here, but why under current ? The grommets on a ebb-n-flow would be the first thing I would get rid of. To much of a chance to pump your hole rezz out on the floor. Now add larger pipes, bigger grommets, more water and larger pumps ! To me thats just asking for problems.

Don't get my wrong, I have nothing but respect for anyone that can build whatever they put there mind too !! 
But sometimes the simplest methods seem to be overlooked for something more complicated. (gravity always has the same effect)

MYWhat?


----------



## mugan (Jan 11, 2012)

wow that's gonna be a massive grow


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice can't wait to see this as always hehehehe!!!


----------



## MYWhat? (Jan 11, 2012)

I take it you didn't notice the 420 magazine logo in the corner of those pics.

I don't think that's their grow room.


----------



## mugan (Jan 11, 2012)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!! .. .. . .. .. 

got kinda exited ;(


----------



## cerberus (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1987660View attachment 1987663View attachment 1987665some bud porn from tent #1


what day are these little beauties?


----------



## OldLuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Your grows look amazing HR. Mad props to your grow skills.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

@ mywhat my top drip set for x3 cycles per day lights on, as for the uc ebb conversion i hope it works for insane but i got
My eye on pre built on for now! And as for the uc pics i dont think insane new he should of removed the logos 


@cerberus tent 1 is in week 8 for me there way small but i tryed a new medium and will never do that again 
Silica rocks by sunleaves are a no go! Im starting a week of flush today then 24hr dark then chop!

@mugan from the overview it seems big but im droping plant numbers by half to achieve
Better light and better growth and that will = more yield.

@oldluck. Thanks bro


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 11, 2012)

insanemj excellent mate just excellent mate


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol, ohh I didn't remove the label on the picture because I didn't want anyone to think I was claiming it as my own. I figure its a really great picture to get a better idea of the system.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 11, 2012)

me bein dumb then lol thought it was yours hahaha


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol, it's all good.. With just a glance at it, it happens.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

HR, very nice work there, cant wait to see them in a month! 

No Swag you are in the right place to learn about growing in bubbles. HR and other here will help for sure!

I-MJ, where do I sub??? Very nice and clean set up!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 12, 2012)

Lol, once again.... My bad....


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 12, 2012)

Love it HR you are great hehehehehhe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 13, 2012)

nice, setup HR, very clean, once me and the lady buy a house this is what ill be wanting, 2 bloom rooms and a side of veg, hehhehe, i could split up my 8x8, but we just veges at my bros house in the spare bathroom


----------



## permat (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone have any advise, I got a issue with flooding. I'm using the titan oceanous 1 flo grow 10 buckets only have my res.filled to 35 gallons,but for some reason its not shuting down when its full its over filling the buckets. It seems the sensor is clogged or not working, i have removed some water down to about 28 gallons to keep this from happening but it took 3 times of flood and clean up before i found the problem.

should i mail the company and request a new brain or is it another problem would a float shut off be the route to go?

basically been up 55 hours working on this and not thinking straight just hoping someone can help point me in right direction

need to know any other details just ask 2nd week of flower and it worked fine all through veg.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 13, 2012)

@permat sounds like faulty equipment might want to return it


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 13, 2012)

*Outstanding growing and cloning HR !
+REP
A lil jealous about that 50 for 50 on the clones rooting too ! lmao*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 13, 2012)

Doent happen often flo  thanks for checking out the thread!


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 13, 2012)

*The pleasure is all mine !
Sub'd no doubt.
*


----------



## SFguy (Jan 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Doent happen often flo  thanks for checking out the thread!



i hear ya... that is a really good ratio, if you look at my thread, i have a few empty cups off to the side, lil babes that didnt take..


----------



## permat (Jan 14, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> @permat sounds like faulty equipment might want to return it


Yeah I contacted the online company I brought it from and they wont do anything for me since I have been using it for 6 weeks.

Anyone have any ideas to rig it to work.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 14, 2012)

There is a titan warranty fuck the shop you bought it from call titan!


----------



## permat (Jan 14, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> There is a titan warranty fuck the shop you bought it from call titan!


Thanx man will do....


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 14, 2012)

Seriously I would blow up their phones until I got my shit working. lol. My controller unit got fucked up 3 seperate times, and I had to ship it back each time. The fourth time I literally drove down to the place and replaced it with the newest model they had. And I got a free shirt  lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 14, 2012)

Now thats how you geter done lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 14, 2012)

Lol, I was pissed off dude. Fuckin flooded 36 plants 3 seperate times.. Didn't catch any of them in time. Needless to say that batch of plants died... lol


----------



## permat (Jan 14, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> Lol, I was pissed off dude. Fuckin flooded 36 plants 3 seperate times.. Didn't catch any of them in time. Needless to say that batch of plants died... lol


Damn now your scarying me i better get this taken care of.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 14, 2012)

whats up man whats the most recent impressive yield been for ya?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 14, 2012)

Consistanly 1 per 600 seems the average sticky


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 14, 2012)

thats whats up


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 15, 2012)

HR just picked up this tray http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=TR2X4AA&eq=&Tp=


I shall soon be bugging you more than spider mites in SoCal


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thats so funny cause I just got rid of all my human spidar mites hehehehehehehe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 15, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> HR just picked up this tray http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=TR2X4AA&eq=&Tp=
> 
> 
> I shall soon be bugging you more than spider mites in SoCal


How mwny you plan on doing in that table?


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> How mwny you plan on doing in that table?


Six plants, with a 20 gallon rez. Is 20 gallons enough? Was thinking I need bigger, I could just build one, but I want a nice rez lmao


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 15, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Six plants, with a 20 gallon rez. Is 20 gallons enough? Was thinking I need bigger, I could just build one, but I want a nice rez lmao


20 gal of solution would be fine for 6 plants. You can never fill to the top so a 18 gal rubbermaid is like 15gal and the 30gal will hold about 25 gal if you can fit it under the tray.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 15, 2012)

^thanksssss


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds sweet hehehe yaya!!! Hey hr watching a certain state trooper show and thought of you


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yah i see that show every once in a while to lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hehehehhee just turned it on


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh ya by the way I have flipped 2 into flower and I posted new pics today


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hehehehhehee omg hahahhaa it just came over the cops radio we have a grey ford bronco real dirty hehehhehhee


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sweet il have to take a peek


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey I got a question. Can there be too much perk in a plant lol? I just did my 48 hour flip n their super fuckin perky


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds like there super happy


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, well it was during the 48 hour flip. They must of been super starved of light. Their back to normal now except for the chem dawg and og. I decided to take the chem dawg back into the veg room because I'm not ready for it to flower. But since I got some cuts of the og I left it in there. Plus I really wanna see how it is. Because if it's bomb I'm keepin it for sure.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 16, 2012)

hey HR i got this new strain thats a beast. its called the white. also got LA confidential have you ever seen any LA thats fire? everytime iv seen it its been garbage or mid grade


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 16, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> hey HR i got this new strain thats a beast. its called the white. also got LA confidential have you ever seen any LA thats fire? everytime iv seen it its been garbage or mid grade


I've seen good LA Con but it's a bit heavier so I hope you like the couch or to sleep lol think it's like 80%I/20%S and it sure feels like it. But I have seen a beautiful bag of it, also seen shit bags so I know what u mean. Seems to be a pretty good yielder tho, I think that's why so many people grow it.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 17, 2012)

I've had some pretty good La as well. It can can be a pretty heavy high. Love it right before bed.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey, hr.. Do you know if they make those lids for the buckets with the built in nets? I haven't been able to find them in the hydrostores in my local area, and I've tried lookin on line. Only thing I can find is for the 5 gallon buckets. Looks like I might still have to use the inner buckets :/


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 17, 2012)

I havnt seen then in any store i go to! That would suck to use those inner buckets


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 17, 2012)

Lol, yeah definately. I'm kinda thinkin of takin a run with the inner buckets n see how it goes. But I'm still gonna start ordering and replacing everything to 5 gallons.


----------



## kamie (Jan 18, 2012)

hey HR, have you tried using blue lab ph pen or ppm pen? i was thinking about getting http://www.amazon.com/Hanna-Instruments-9813-6N-Waterproof-Calibration/dp/B003L77LKG/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1326870905&sr=8-16 but i remember you talking about blue lab so i started looking around and found these
http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product&id=7999&cid=289 
http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product&id=7998&cid=289


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 18, 2012)

@kamie my bro and me picked one each up of the ph pen version! Works good, a buddy got one and it wouldnt calibrate
So he sent it back. Blue lab is top notch so its a great buy.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hehehehehehehee Go HR I def need to Take a hit of this hash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> @kamie my bro and me picked one each up of the ph pen version! Works good, a buddy got one and it wouldnt calibrate
> So he sent it back. Blue lab is top notch so its a great buy.


Getting one tomorrow I think. Drops r reliable but a bit slower. Already got the cal solutions miswell rite


----------



## bigstuff777 (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah i use a Blue lab ph pen and i can say this . my eyes cant tell the collar of the drops all that well so a # digitally is way better and even if it is off 3 to 4 it would still be as close as trying to figure out what shade of yellow i have in my bottle. that said all though sometimes takes a few seconds for ph to stop moving its never gave me a bad reading i would say yeah i trust it!


----------



## kamie (Jan 18, 2012)

hey HR, i have 5 seeds ive been vegging for the past 3 1/2 months. 3 of them have female pistils coming out at the very top of the plant and the other 2 have no signs. is it safe to say those 3 are females? im bout to toss out the 2 that aren't showing any signs.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 18, 2012)

Female pistils = female  but the others might just be slow! I wouldnt throw anything out till you see balls


----------



## kamie (Jan 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Female pistils = female  but the others might just be slow! I wouldnt throw anything out till you see balls


Balls wouldnt show up until you flip them 12/12 right? I threw one away that didnt show signs yet. But then its because it has pm issues. The other 4 has no pm watso ever. U think cuz theres female pistils it might be a hermie? As for the meter ithink im going with the bluelab combo meter. U have one of those right? I just got to find it locally here in the bay area


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 18, 2012)

not always kamie they can show in veg to.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 18, 2012)

View attachment 2006400
View attachment 2006401
View attachment 2006402
View attachment 2006404
View attachment 2006405
View attachment 2006409
View attachment 2006412
View attachment 2006410
View attachment 2006411


update on my firestaters,godbuds,lemon stompers

first 2 pics are shure fire seeds firestarter wifi pheno!
pics 3,4 are casey jones pheno

pics 5,6 are bc bud depot god bud

pics 7,8,9 are gage green genetics lemon stomper

so all looks good with these! thread update coming soon!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

You top the 1st pic of the godbud?


----------



## fumble (Jan 18, 2012)

As always HR...beautiul. The love and care you have for your girls really shows. Quite the pimp you are. lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You top the 1st pic of the godbud?


no topping just growing that way lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 18, 2012)

fumble said:


> As always HR...beautiul. The love and care you have for your girls really shows. Quite the pimp you are. lol


thanks fumble


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 18, 2012)

As always ...nice


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice work hr.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks kev and dsb


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 19, 2012)

wow you always impress


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 19, 2012)

update on thread pal


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

Checking it out right now also catching up on this breast milk shit lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 19, 2012)

u can tell bill about lol


----------



## permat (Jan 19, 2012)

I finally made a journal sorta... Just wanted to stop in and thank you for all the help and putting up with my spamming in your thread.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

permat said:


> I finally made a journal sorta... Just wanted to stop in and thank you for all the help and putting up with my spamming in your thread.


No problem bro il swing by check it out


----------



## cerberus (Jan 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Checking it out right now also catching up on this breast milk shit lol


breast milk!? no one told me about htis additive... do you think man milk will work too? 

nice looking plants homey! the GGG ones look sweet =)


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2012)

that firestarter is looking real beast,ima have to give the a go.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

genuity said:


> that firestarter is looking real beast,ima have to give the a go.


It is! The wifi pheno is a bit stretchy but has without toping like 8 good tops, i pulled clones off it and soon to
Send it to bloom


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice update man, I gotta question do you ever use a foilair spray?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

No not unless im spraying for bugs like thrips


----------



## KadoGreen (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey Hellraiser, I'm new to the forum and growing in general, I got a question for you. I will be running a very similar hydro set up my self but am limited to 12x8' room with an extra 3x6' extension. Will one room be enough? It is completely sealed with good lighting and venting. I was hoping I could use the same space and grow the plants from start to finish and then repeat. however it seems everyone does at least two rooms for growing and vegging. Is that required? am i missing something? thanks a bunch! 

K.D


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

The only reason to have two rooms is to allow plants to veg while your bloom room is going to, this allows
For faster harvests! But if you want just one room 8x12 is the same as 10x10 good for 10 to 20 buckets


----------



## KadoGreen (Jan 19, 2012)

is a 5 gallon bucket large enough for the entire plant life? When is a good time to transfer the plant to the 5gallon?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

Unless your veging past 4 weeks the 2gal small ebb is fine, but if your thinking 4 plus weeks veg then the five gals
What you need! I go 4 weeks without a problem

4weeks veg is all you need to go


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 2008351


heres my latest CZ order


----------



## cerberus (Jan 20, 2012)

you suck. not in a good way, like a friend helping you with some viper bite, no, you suck like a whole with lock jaw..



sorry, jelousy make me hostile. I'm a very jelous person..


lol

word! nice fucking collection bro!


----------



## kamie (Jan 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 2008351
> 
> 
> heres my latest CZ order


where can i place an order at HR?


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you tried out the liquid light and the saturator?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> Have you tried out the liquid light and the saturator?


No never have insane


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 20, 2012)

Ahh just curious, you always get a super dark green on your plants I love it. With hydroponics that's similar for me, but with coco they tend to be a little lighter in color. Im thinkin it has to do with the whole cal mag thing, possibly a little light on the nitrogen.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2012)

InsaneMJ said:


> Ahh just curious, you always get a super dark green on your plants I love it. With hydroponics that's similar for me, but with coco they tend to be a little lighter in color. Im thinkin it has to do with the whole cal mag thing, possibly a little light on the nitrogen.


Look into botanicares nitrex this this what buddys of mine use to darken up when using coco


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah for sure thanks I appreciate that, I'ma bout to re up on the nutrients so when I go down I'll be sure to check it out


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yah it cheap and work awsome from what i have seen!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol, your like the Yoda of growing... when I got a question, your the first person I ask. Then I get back up results from a close friend and kinda compare notes. Lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2012)

lol insane thats funny


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 20, 2012)

all i use is botanicare...im a big fan, deff the best bang for the buck

grow pro, bloom pro, calmag+ , liquid karma , hydroplex and you gotta have the clearex lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 2009467View attachment 2009468View attachment 2009469View attachment 2009470View attachment 2009471

well tent #1 been in flush for 7 days now 

and a little glimps of the moms after 2 rounds of azamax and mighty wash for thrips! hate those little bastards lol


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jan 20, 2012)

I need to pick out a mother an stick with it lol. My chemdawg will soon look like one of those beasts!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> all i use is botanicare...im a big fan, deff the best bang for the buck
> 
> grow pro, bloom pro, calmag+ , liquid karma , hydroplex and you gotta have the clearex lol


Please tell me you are joking about the clearex bro 

and i would have to say best bang for your buck would be X nutrients  Or dynagrow


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Please tell me you are joking about the clearex bro
> 
> and i would have to say best bang for your buck would be X nutrients  Or dynagrow


he is lol...........


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 21, 2012)

View attachment 2009955View attachment 2009956View attachment 2009957View attachment 2009964little update on the clones and the future mom on the far left


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 21, 2012)

View attachment 2009965View attachment 2009972View attachment 2009973View attachment 2009974View attachment 2009975View attachment 2009976View attachment 2009977tent #2 in week 3


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice the stretch must be over, now is time for them to snowball


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm so jelly of all the tents you are able to have ahah


----------



## SFguy (Jan 21, 2012)

looks awesome as usual man!!


----------



## kamie (Jan 21, 2012)

hey HR, for the ph pen did you soak it in water for 24 hrs before you calibrated it and used it?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 21, 2012)

kamie said:


> hey HR, for the ph pen did you soak it in water for 24 hrs before you calibrated it and used it?


Yep. They say if it dries it dies and then ship it to u dry lol baffles me really. The removable ph probes for the Guardian and handheld with replaceable probes come with a cover and solution in it. Dunno why they pens aren't the same way?


----------



## kamie (Jan 21, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Yep. They say if it dries it dies and then ship it to u dry lol baffles me really. The removable ph probes for the Guardian and handheld with replaceable probes come with a cover and solution in it. Dunno why they pens aren't the same way?


u think if its okay to leave the pen in a cup of clean water each time im done with it instead of closing it with the cap?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 21, 2012)

kamie said:


> hey HR, for the ph pen did you soak it in water for 24 hrs before you calibrated it and used it?


no why does it say to?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 21, 2012)

kamie said:


> u think if its okay to leave the pen in a cup of clean water each time im done with it instead of closing it with the cap?


i dont see why not


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Please tell me you are joking about the clearex bro
> 
> and i would have to say best bang for your buck would be X nutrients  Or dynagrow


 nah i aint jokin about clearex... i bought it for my coco grows and i use it when shit goes south...ill prolly have that quart for years but its good to have lol


i never tried X or Dynagrow yet....if i ever decide to switch nutes ill check those out tho...im all about the cheapness


----------



## kamie (Jan 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> no why does it say to?


yea it does. but i couldn't wait so i left it in dasani water for an hr and than calibrated it. i ph my water between 5.7-5.9 im aiming for 5.8 since im using sunshine #4. i was told to treat it as hydro.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 21, 2012)

dam I didnt know that


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nah i aint jokin about clearex... i bought it for my coco grows and i use it when shit goes south...ill prolly have that quart for years but its good to have lol
> 
> 
> i never tried X or Dynagrow yet....if i ever decide to switch nutes ill check those out tho...im all about the cheapness


Isnt clearex glorified Sugar Water?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Isnt clearex glorified Sugar Water?


 i dunno..but it worked pretty good for salt buildup


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i dunno..but it worked pretty good for salt buildup









Glucose, Sucrose, and water


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> The only reason to have two rooms is to allow plants to veg while your bloom room is going to, this allows
> For faster harvests! But if you want just one room 8x12 is the same as 10x10 good for 10 to 20 buckets


That's why I have 3 tents now and about to get another one.. Use 2 tents to veg and 2 to flower.. My 600s should be here Tuesday.. I'm gonna order some cmh bulbs for my 400s and have some crazy grows going on.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sounds good wyte yah tents are cool and its super easy to get the room inside a room concept for great odor control!


----------



## kamie (Jan 22, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's why I have 3 tents now and about to get another one.. Use 2 tents to veg and 2 to flower.. My 600s should be here Tuesday.. I'm gonna order some cmh bulbs for my 400s and have some crazy grows going on.


i have 1 veg room, 2 bloom rooms, and a 4x4 tent im using for drying so that i can move veg plants into bloom room quicker. im actually looking for a bigger tent now to dry.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2012)

kamie said:


> i have 1 veg room, 2 bloom rooms, and a 4x4 tent im using for drying so that i can move veg plants into bloom room quicker. im actually looking for a bigger tent now to dry.


Hey kamie you got a thread going? Or a journal?


----------



## kamie (Jan 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey kamie you got a thread going? Or a journal?


no i don't.. i should tho. i just dont know how to post up pics without it getting traced back to my phone or comp or wateva people get worried about posting pics


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2012)

kamie said:


> i have 1 veg room, 2 bloom rooms, and a 4x4 tent im using for drying so that i can move veg plants into bloom room quicker. im actually looking for a bigger tent now to dry.


Lol I use a 4x4 to flower.. I'm thinking of getting another 4x4 myself. Since I do have 2x600s coming.. I'll see what's up but I know another tent is in order.. I'm using a strain for each tent


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2012)

kamie said:


> no i don't.. i should tho. i just dont know how to post up pics without it getting traced back to my phone or comp or wateva people get worried about posting pics


Unless you are growing in a warehouse with 20-30 1k I think you'll be alright.. Alot of people worry a little too much but it is better safe then sorry.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 22, 2012)

kamie said:


> u think if its okay to leave the pen in a cup of clean water each time im done with it instead of closing it with the cap?


yeah that's what I do, the cap sucks IMO. The instructions say thats fine.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello riu im scaling down my hobby a bit and going to focus on my GGG testers and shut down most of my hobbie
And take a break! This incudes this thread! Im opening a new one link will be bellow with my ggg tester link to.
Keep it green riu!

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/505421-hellraizers-do-donts-outs-ebb.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/502486-hellraizer30-gage-green-genetics-tester.html#post6921379


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Closed......................


----------

